# China Dominates the World TOP500 Supercomputers



## bobsm

*New Chinese Supercomputer Named World’s Fastest System on Latest TOP500 List*

June 19, 2016, 10:01 p.m.

*System achieves 93 petaflop/s running LINPACK on Chinese-designed CPUs*

China draws Equal to the U.S . in Overall Installations

FRANKFURT, Germany; BERKELEY, Calif.; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.—China maintained its No. 1 ranking on the 47th edition of the TOP500 list of the world’s top supercomputers, but with a new system built entirely using processors designed and made in China. Sunway TaihuLight is the new No. 1 system with 93 petaflop/s (quadrillions of calculations per second) on the LINPACK benchmark.

Developed by the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Sunway TaihuLight displaces Tianhe-2, an Intel-based Chinese supercomputer that has claimed the No. 1 spot on the past six TOP500 lists.

The newest edition of the list was announced Monday, June 20, at the 2016 International Supercomputer Conference in Frankfurt. The closely watched list is issued twice a year.

*Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which posted a LINPACK performance of 33.86 petaflop/s. The peak power consumption under load (running the HPL benchmark) is at 15.37 MW, or 6 Gflops/Watt. This allows the TaihuLight system to grab one of the top spots on the Green500 in terms of the Performance/Power metric.* Titan, a Cray XK7 system installed at the Department of Energy’s (DOE) Oak Ridge National Laboratory, is now the No. 3 system. It achieved 17.59 petaflop/s.

Rounding out the Top 10 are Sequoia, an IBM BlueGene/Q system installed at DOE’s Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory; Fujitsu’s K computer installed at the RIKEN Advanced Institute for Computational Science (AICS) in Kobe, Japan; Mira, a BlueGene/Q system installed at DOE’s Argonne National Laboratory; Trinity, a Cray X40 system installed at DOE/NNSA/LANL/SNL; Piz Daint, a Cray XC30 system installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre and the most powerful system in Europe; Hazel Hen, a Cray XC40 system installed at HLRS in Stuttgart, Germany; and Shaheen II, a Cray XC40 system installed at King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) in Saudi Arabia is at No. 10.

The latest list marks the first time since the inception of the TOP500 that the U.S is not home to the largest number of systems. *With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165. China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems.*

The European share of 105 systems (compared to 107 in November 2015) has fallen and is now lower than the dominant Asian share of 218 systems, up from 173 in November. Germany is the clear leader in Europe with 26 systems followed by France with 18 and the UK with 12 systems. In Asia, Japan trails China with 29 systems (down from 37). 

Cray continues to be the clear leader in the TOP500 list in total installed performance share with 19.9 percent (down from 25 percent). Thanks to the Sunway TaihuLight system, the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology takes the second spot with 16.4 percent of the total performance – with just one machine. IBM takes the third spot with 10.7 percent share, down from 14.9 percent six months ago. HPE is third with 12.9 percent, down from 14.2 percent six months ago.

For the first time, the data collection and curation of the Green500 project is now integrated with the TOP500 project. The most energy-efficient system and No. 1 on the Green500 is Shoubu, a PEZY Computing/Exascaler ZettaScaler-1.6 System achieving 6.67 GFfops/Watt at the Advanced Center for Computing and Communication at RIKEN in Japan.

Other Highlights from the Overall List

Total combined performance of all 500 systems has grown to 566.7 petaflop/s, compared to 420 petaflop/s six months ago and 363 petaflop/s one year ago. This increase in installed performance also exhibits a noticeable slowdown in growth compared to the previous long-term trend.

There are 95 systems with performance greater than a petaflop/s on the list, up from 81 six months ago.

Intel continues to provide the processors for the largest share – 455 systems or 91 percent – of the TOP500 systems. The share of IBM Power processors is now at 23 systems, down from 26 systems six month ago. The AMD Opteron family is used in 13 systems (2.6 percent), down from 4.2 percent on the previous list.

Hewlett Packard Enterprise has the lead in the total number of systems with 127 systems (25.4 percent) followed by Lenovo with 84 systems. Cray now has 60 systems, down from 69 systems six months ago. HPE had 155 systems six months ago. IBM is now fifth in the systems category with 38 systems.

A total of 93 systems on the list are using accelerator/coprocessor technology, down from 104 in November 2015. Sixty-seven of these use NVIDIA chips, 26 systems with Intel Xeon Phi technology, three use ATI Radeon, and two use PEZY technology. Three systems use a combination of NVIDIA and Intel Xeon Phi accelerators/coprocessors.The average number of accelerator cores for these systems is 76,000 cores per system.

The entry level (No. 500) to the list moved up to the 285.9 teraflop/s mark on the LINPACK benchmark, compared to 206.3 teraflop/s six months ago. The last system on the newest list would have been listed at position 351 in the previous TOP500.
The performance of the last system on the list (No. 500) has systematically continued to lag behind historical trends for the last 6 years and now clearly continues to run on a different growth trajectory than before. From 1994 to 2008 it grew by 90 percent per year, but since 2008 it has only grown by 55 percent per year.


http://top500.org/news/new-chinese-supercomputer-named-worlds-fastest-system-on-latest-top500-list/

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## yusheng

*National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi*

The National Supercomputing Center, Wuxi（NSCC-Wuxi），coordinated and cooperated by Jiangsu Province, the city of Wuxi and Tsinghua University, hosts the new generation of Sunway TaihuLight Supercomputer. With a peak performance of over 125 PetaFlops, the center provides world-leading computing capacities for technological innovation and industrial upgrading.

Collaborated with universities, research institutes, enterprise, we work on a wide range of high-performance computing research and development projects in different application domains. As a highly competitive computing center, NSCC-Wuxi aims at serving key computational demands of the nation, supporting local industrial technological innovation and scientific advances, and eventually becoming a world leading supercomputing service center.

The National Supercomputing Center is located on the side of Lihu, which is the inner lake of Taihu beside Wuxi. It is financed by the Ministry of Science and Technology, the governments of both Jiangsu Province and the city of Wuxi. We extend a warm welcome to all the partners everywhere from the world with open arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## yusheng

hardware：




The Sunway TaihuLight system was supported by the National High Technology Research and Development Program ("863"Program) of China. The supercomputer was developed by the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and it boasts the following outstanding performance: its peak performance is 125PFlops; its sustained Linpack performance is 93PFlops, and its performance per Watt is 6.05MFlops/W. All of these three key performance results are in the first rank in the world. To support both high performance computing and big data applications, the Sunway TaihuLight uses a high-scalable heterogeneous architecture, a high-density integration of the system, a high-efficient DC power supply, and other key technologies such as the customized water cooling system. The supercomputer is also equipped with high-efficient scheduling and management tools, a rich set of parallel programming languages and development environments, so as to support the research and development operations on the system. Sunway TaihuLight system is the world’s first supercomputer with peak performance over 100PFlops, and its CPU was designed by Shanghai High-Performance Integrated Circuit Design Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## bobsm



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## yusheng

*Software*

*商业软件资源 （software for business）
软件类别 软件名称 软件描述
求解器 

ANSYS.Fluent 计算流体力学分析软件
ANSYS.CFX 计算流体力学分析软件
STAR-CD 计算流体力学分析软件
STAR-CCM+ 计算流体力学分析软件
ABAQUS 计算流体力学分析软件
LS-DYNA CFD计算流体力学分析软件
Radioss 计算流体力学分析软件
VCS 快速碰撞分析软件
ANSYS.Multiphysics 计算流体力学分析软件
MSC.NASTRAN 计算流体力学分析软件
FEKO 高频电磁场分析软件
Ansoft HFSS 三维电磁场仿真软件
Madymo 多体动力学分析软件
OptiStruct 结构力学分析和优化软件
Comet 多学科流程自动化软件

前后处理 

MSC.PATRAN 有限元前/后处理软件
HyperMesh 有限元前/后处理软件
ICEM-CFD CFD前后处理软件
ANSA 有限元前/后处理软件
AI*ENVIRONMENT CAE前后处理软件
Tecplot CAE后处理软件
GAMBIT 计算流体力学前处理软件

科学计算软件资源（software for science）

软件名称 软件描述

WRF 中尺度天气预报模式
OpenFOAM 流体力学软件
Gaussian 量子化学计算软件
ABINIT 计算化学软件
NWChem 计算化学软件
Q-Chem 计算化学软件
CP2K 材料科学软件
CPMD 材料科学软件
VASP 材料科学软件
AMBER 计算生物学软件
GROMACS 计算生物学软件
LAMMPS 计算生物学软件
NAMD 计算生物学软件
DOCK 分子对接程序
BLAST 序列相似性检索程序

from：http://demo.wxmax.cn/wxc/soft.php?word=soft&&i=47
*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Beast

Haters will find fault and claimed China failed to hit 100 petaflop as failure while they claimed they are stunning success despite not able to produce a computer capable of hitting 30 petaflop. 

Sourgraped, please come in here with your comment. And by the way, taihulight-1 is 100% made in China including chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## C130

Beast said:


> Haters will find fault and claimed China failed to hit 100 petaflop as failure while they claimed they are stunning success despite not able to produce a computer capable of hitting 30 petaflop.




it didn't hit 100 Pflop it hit 93 Pflop 


and I thought it was suppose to be 300 Pflop


----------



## Beast

C130 said:


> it didn't hit 100 Pflop it hit 93 Pflop
> 
> 
> and I thought it was suppose to be 300 Pflop


See, the Typical sourgrape. 

You shall jump off the cliff and killed yourself since the US best until now still cannot beat number 2 Tianhe-2A. What a total failure! Loser has no right to make comment on champion especially it is 100% made in China with even processor and chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## C130

Beast said:


> See, the Typical sourgrape.
> 
> You shall jump off the cliff and killed yourself since the US best until now still cannot beat number 2 Tianhe-2A. What a total failure! Loser has no right to make comment on champion especially it is 100% made in China with even processor and chips.




I even made a bet with one of your brothers that it wouldn't surpass 100 Pflops


though I am surprised by how efficient this new supercomputer is -congrats to China on that-  I was sure it would be over 20 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

http://www.top500.org/news/china-tops-supercomputer-rankings-with-new-93-petaflop-machine/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Taihulight？

太湖之光？

Apt name for an HPC that's set on the side of Lake Taihu. 































Now we need to wait for the release of Tianhe-2A later in the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## C130

2017 will be the year for U.S HPC, big hitters coming that year.

we could switch out the K20X in the Titan and put in P100 Pascals in and have a 60 PFlops monster but that's still slower than China new machine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

C130 said:


> I even made a bet with one of your brothers that it wouldn't surpass 100 Pflops
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-wi...supercomputer-next-month.430186/#post-8302824
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-wi...omputer-next-month.430186/page-2#post-8304522
> 
> though I am surprised by how efficient this new supercomputer is -congrats to China on that-  I was sure it would be over 20 MW


I hope you don't be too happy too early. Usually, Chinese are very modest and they do things cautiously by under declare their system
capabilities. The ISC may make an thorough assessment and deemed it surplass 100 petaflop and revised the specification.

One thing no doubt. This taihu light -1 is more powerful than tianhe-2A.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## C130

Beast said:


> I hope you don't be too happy too early. Usually, Chinese are very modest and they do things cautiously by under declare their system
> capabilities. The ISC may make an thorough assessment and deemed it surplass 100 petaflop and revised the specification.
> 
> One thing no doubt. This taihu light -1 is more powerful than tianhe-2A.


it is and it doesn't use any Uncle Sam processors 

but still it's inefficient design compared to the U.S and Japan based supercomputers out right now and more so when Summit and Aurora come in 2017

though it is more efficient compared to Tianhe-2 by 13%


----------



## GS Zhou

C130 said:


> 2017 will be the year for U.S HPC, big hitters coming that year.
> 
> we could switch out the K20X in the Titan and put in P100 Pascals in and have a 60 PFlops monster but that's still slower than China new machine



we welcome competition.

To the entire human being, a supercomputer race is much better than the arms race

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## C130

http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/06/20/look-inside-chinas-chart-topping-new-supercomputer/

actually this supercomputer is really efficent compared to anything today


3x more efficent than Tianhe-2









very interesting approach by China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

yusheng said:


> *Software*
> 
> *商业软件资源 （software for business）*
> *软件类别 软件名称 软件描述*
> *求解器 *
> 
> *ANSYS.Fluent 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *ANSYS.CFX 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *STAR-CD 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *STAR-CCM+ 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *ABAQUS 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *LS-DYNA CFD计算流体力学分析软件*
> *Radioss 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *VCS 快速碰撞分析软件*
> *ANSYS.Multiphysics 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *MSC.NASTRAN 计算流体力学分析软件*
> *FEKO 高频电磁场分析软件*
> *Ansoft HFSS 三维电磁场仿真软件*
> *Madymo 多体动力学分析软件*
> *OptiStruct 结构力学分析和优化软件*
> *Comet 多学科流程自动化软件*
> 
> *前后处理 *
> 
> *MSC.PATRAN 有限元前/后处理软件*
> *HyperMesh 有限元前/后处理软件*
> *ICEM-CFD CFD前后处理软件*
> *ANSA 有限元前/后处理软件*
> *AI*ENVIRONMENT CAE前后处理软件*
> *Tecplot CAE后处理软件*
> *GAMBIT 计算流体力学前处理软件*
> 
> *科学计算软件资源（software for science）*
> 
> *软件名称 软件描述*
> 
> *WRF 中尺度天气预报模式*
> *OpenFOAM 流体力学软件*
> *Gaussian 量子化学计算软件*
> *ABINIT 计算化学软件*
> *NWChem 计算化学软件*
> *Q-Chem 计算化学软件*
> *CP2K 材料科学软件*
> *CPMD 材料科学软件*
> *VASP 材料科学软件*
> *AMBER 计算生物学软件*
> *GROMACS 计算生物学软件*
> *LAMMPS 计算生物学软件*
> *NAMD 计算生物学软件*
> *DOCK 分子对接程序*
> *BLAST 序列相似性检索程序*
> 
> *from：http://demo.wxmax.cn/wxc/soft.php?word=soft&&i=47*


I used to be a heavy user of the CAE (Computer Aided Engineering) software listed, e.g. Ansys, Abaqus, LS-DYNA, Patran, Hypermesh. But I could only perform these softwares on some very slow PCs. I still remember the days when some very basic/simple calculation would cost me no less than 16hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

very nice. 3x powerful than tianhe-2 and consume less power and chinese chips. this is looking good for exascale

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## yusheng

GS Zhou said:


> I used to be a heavy user of the CAE (Computer Aided Engineering) software listed, e.g. Ansys, Abaqus, LS-DYNA, Patran, Hypermesh. But I could only perform these softwares on some very slow PCs. I still remember the days when some very basic/simple calculation would cost me no less than 16hours!



maybe you can contact National supercomputing center and run yours on the suprecomputer, 
*http://www.wxsc.net.cn/service.html*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

GS Zhou said:


> I used to be a heavy user of the CAE (Computer Aided Engineering) software listed, e.g. Ansys, Abaqus, LS-DYNA, Patran, Hypermesh. But I could only perform these softwares on some very slow PCs. I still remember the days when some very basic/simple calculation would cost me no less than 16hours!


it still suck even with fast modern pc. i used next limit to render 15 mins fluid simulation for my homemade project and took me nearly 20 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

China beating China. Now that's what I would call a competition to watch. China, let's beat China again.

***

*New Chinese supercomputer replaces Tianhe-2 as world's fastest system*
| June 20, 2016, Monday |





The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi of Jiangsu, an eastern coastal province of China.

Previously, Tianhe-2, an Intel-based Chinese supercomputer, has claimed the No. 1 spot in the past six TOP 500 lists.

The latest list also marked the first time since the inception of the TOP 500 list in 1993 that the United States is not home to the largest number of supercomputer systems.

"With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165," the statement said.

China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems, it said.

"It's a trend with China," Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, told Xinhua in an email. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."

Dongarra said supercomputers are more important than ever as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.

T on Monday dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world.

"China maintained its No. 1 ranking on the 47th edition of the TOP 500 list of the world's top supercomputers," said a statement from the semiannual list compiled by U.S. and European experts, "but with a new system built entirely using processors designed and made in China."

Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s.

The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi of Jiangsu, an eastern coastal province of China.

Previously, Tianhe-2, an Intel-based Chinese supercomputer, has claimed the No. 1 spot in the past six TOP 500 lists.

The latest list also marked the first time since the inception of the TOP 500 list in 1993 that the United States is not home to the largest number of supercomputer systems.

"With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165," the statement said.

China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems, it said.

"It's a trend with China," Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, told Xinhua in an email. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."

Dongarra said supercomputers are more important than ever as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## JSCh

*Sunway-TaihuLight outperforms Tianhe-2 as world's fastest supercomputer *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-20 15:56:14 | Editor: huaxia





WUXI, June 20, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on June 16, 2016 shows interchanger cables of Sunway TaihuLight, a new Chinese supercomputer, in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province. Performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second, Sunway TaihuLight dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world. Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s. The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)​
NANJING, June 20 (Xinhua) -- China's new supercomputing system, Sunway-TaihuLight, was named the world's fastest computer at the International Supercomputing Conference in Germany on Monday.

The National Supercomputing Center was also unveiled Monday in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province, where the new-generation supercomputer is installed.

With processing capacity of 125.436 petaflops (PFlops) per second, which means it can perform quadrillions of calculations per second at peak performance, Sunway-TaihuLight is the first supercomputer to achieve speeds in excess of 100 PFlops.

The computing power of the supercomputer is provided by a China-developed many-core CPU chip, which is just 25 square cm.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Beast

HSV and large rocket success, all thanks to these powerful supercomputer.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tiqiu

*World’s Fastest Supercomputer Now Has Chinese Chip Technology*
 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...supercomputer-now-has-chinese-chip-technology


*Previous leading machines depended on US-designed chips*

 
*More Chinese supercomputers in top 500 than US for first time*
 
In a threat to U.S. technology dominance, the world’s fastest supercomputer is powered by Chinese-designed semiconductors for the first time. It’s a breakthrough for China’s attempts to reduce dependence on imported technology.

The Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, located at the state-funded Chinese Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, is more than twice as powerful as the previous winner, according to TOP500, a research organization that compiles the rankings twice a year. The machine is powered by a SW26010 processor designed by Shanghai High Performance IC Design Center, TOP500 said Monday.

"It’s not based on an existing architecture. They built it themselves," said Jack Dongarra, a professor at the University of Tennessee and creator of the measurement method used by TOP500. "This is a system that has Chinese processors."

China’s determination to build its domestic chip industry and replace its dependence on imports that cost as much as oil. The world’s most populous country may also try to lessen its reliance on U.S. companies for defense technology and security infrastructure. Supercomputers aren’t major consumers of chips. But being at the heart of the world’s most powerful machines helps processor makers persuade the broader market to consider their technology.
"This is the first time that the Chinese have more systems than the U.S., so that, I think, is a striking accomplishment," said Dongarra. The Chinese had no machines in the 2001 list, he noted. In the latest, China has 167 entries compared with 165 for the U.S.

Previous supercomputer winners have had processors built on U.S. technology from Intel Corp. -- the world’s largest chipmaker -- International Business Machines Corp. or a derivative of Sun Microsystems designs. 

The top position was previously occupied by Tianhe-2, built on Intel chips by China’s National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou. That system is now second, according to TOP500.

Sunway TaihuLight’s victory is a particular challenge to Intel’s dominance in computer servers, where it currently controls about 96 percent of the market. It announced a joint venture with a Chinese organization to domesticate some of its technology earlier this year.

Supercomputers are multiple server computers linked together in a way that allows them to process huge data sets and run the most complex calculations. While they’re hugely expensive and relatively rare, they showcase new technologies that often make their way into corporate data centers.

An Intel spokesman declined to comment on the new rankings.

Other chipmakers such as Qualcomm Inc. are working with Chinese organizations to build processors in the country. Technology provider ARM Holdings Plc, whose products are at the heart of most smartphones, is also trying to grab a slice of the Chinese market.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

The machine in question could have claimed the world's No. 1 back in November 2015.

But the Chinese are an extremely conservative bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*93 Petaflop Chinese Supercomputer is World’s Fastest on Latest TOP500 List | insideHPC*
June 19, 2016 by Rich Brueckner

A new machine called Sunway TaihuLight in China is the fastest supercomputer on the planet. Announced today with the release of the latest TOP500 list, the 93 Petaflop machine sports over 10.6 Million compute cores. “The latest list marks the first time since the inception of the TOP500 that the U.S is not home to the largest number of systems. With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165. China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems.”

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## qwerrty

Tiqiu said:


> "*It’s not based on an existing architecture*. They built it themselves," said Jack Dongarra, a professor at the University of Tennessee and creator of the measurement method used by TOP500. "This is a system that has Chinese processors."
> 
> Previous supercomputer winners have had processors built on U.S. technology from Intel Corp. -- the world’s largest chipmaker -- International Business Machines Corp. or a derivative of Sun Microsystems designs.



this is news. i thought the chip is based on sparc, power, mips or dec

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

C130 said:


> it didn't hit 100 Pflop it hit 93 Pflop
> 
> 
> and I thought it was suppose to be 300 Pflop



Rubbish 

The Sunway TaihuLight at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi hit 93 petaflops/second on the Linpack benchmark and a theoretical *peak performance of 125.4 Pflop/s*. It uses 40,960 Sunway SW26010 processors designed by the Shanghai High Performance IC Design Center.

http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1329941

Don't make a mountain out of your ignorance. The 200-300 Pflop/s machine will be the upgrade of Tianhe-2A.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

C130 said:


> I even made a bet with one of your brothers that it wouldn't surpass 100 Pflops
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-wi...supercomputer-next-month.430186/#post-8302824
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-wi...omputer-next-month.430186/page-2#post-8304522
> 
> though I am surprised by how efficient this new supercomputer is -congrats to China on that-  I was sure it would be over 20 MW


Haha
Where are these two now?


+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Lets have a bet.
> 
> 50 dollars donated to Diane fossey foundation for gorillas. Print the receipt on screen for the loser.
> 
> https://gorillafund.org/donate
> 
> I say China breaks the 100 pflops.
> 
> Yes or no?





xunzi said:


> How about this? If we did show to break 100flop/s next month, you will use my avatar for a week and if I lose, I will use your avatar for a week. How about that, myf riend?



PS Congrats to China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


>


I saw from many western news report this and many of western losers cannot accept this reality. Some has the typical claim of Chinese stole their technology. Ya!! We stole a technology you yourself can't even build 

I can bet many of the are killing themselves over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cirr

Even the lithography machines used to make the CPUs are home-grown

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

qwerrty said:


> this is news. i thought the chip is based on sparc, power, mips or dec



Chinese domestic chip SW1600C.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Even the lithography machines used to make the CPUs are home-grown



Source?


----------



## qwerrty

Tiqiu said:


> Chinese domestic chip SW1600C.
> 
> View attachment 311923
> 
> 
> View attachment 311924


that's an old version based on dec with 16 cores and 140 Gflop/s. this one mentoining here by dongarra is sw26010 not based on any existing architecture with 260 cores, 3.06 Tflop/s and 6 Gflops/W

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> China beating China. Now that's what I would call a competition to watch. China, let's beat China again.



@TaiShang

"It's really good to see China beating China." lol. 

I like to see more of this. 

In 2001, China had no supercomputers in the Top500 list. Today, China has 167 entries compared with 165 for the U.S.

This new beast is built with Chinese home grown chips!

Great achievement in the last 15 years. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

@C130

Ok I lose.

I made donation to Virunga national park for mountain gorillas as diane fossey foundation didnt accept my card.

here is receipt






$69.55 Aud because of poor exchange rates.

In my heart China still wins 



cirr said:


> Rubbish
> 
> The Sunway TaihuLight at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi hit 93 petaflops/second on the Linpack benchmark and a theoretical *peak performance of 125.4 Pflop/s*. It uses 40,960 Sunway SW26010 processors designed by the Shanghai High Performance IC Design Center.
> 
> http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1329941
> 
> Don't make a mountain out of your ignorance. The 200-300 Pflop/s machine will be the upgrade of Tianhe-2A.



Wait a minute, does this mean that the new supercomputer "hit over 100 petaflops"?

Technically @C130 lost the bet (that it will break 100 petaflops)? 

I bet that China will pass 100 petaflops while C130 bet that China will fail. Who is right? Regardless I already payed but if I could get him to pay as well that is even better!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Dongarra said supercomputers are more important than ever as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, *aircraft*, automobile and entertainment.





@Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

*China builds world’s fastest supercomputer without U.S. chips*

China on Monday revealed its latest supercomputer, a monolithic system with 10.65 million compute cores built entirely with Chinese microprocessors. This follows a U.S. government decision last year to deny China access to Intel's fastest microprocessors.

There is no U.S.-made system that comes close to the performance of China's new system, the Sunway TaihuLight. Its theoretical peak performance is 124.5 petaflops, according to the latest biannual release today of the world's Top500 supercomputers. It is the first system to exceed 100 petaflops. A petaflop equals one thousand trillion (one quadrillion) sustained floating-point operations per second.

The most important thing about Sunway TaihuLight may be its microprocessors. In the past, China has relied heavily on U.S. microprocessors in building its supercomputing capacity. The world's next fastest system, China's Tianhe-2, which has a peak performance of 54.9 petaflops, uses Intel Xeon processors.

TaihuLight, which is installed at China's National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, uses ShenWei CPUs developed by Jiangnan Computing Research Lab in Wuxi. The operating system is a Linux-based Chinese system called Sunway Raise.

The TaihuLight is "very impressive," said Jack Dongarra, a professor of computer science at the University of Tennessee and one of the academic leaders of the Top500 supercomputing list, in a report about the new system.

TaihuLight is running "sizeable applications," which include advanced manufacturing, earth systems modeling, life science and big data applications, said Dongarra. This "shows that the system is capable of running real applications and [is] not just a stunt machine," Dongarra said.

It has been long known that China was developing a 100-plus petaflop system, and it was believed that China would turn to U.S. chip technology to reach this performance level. But just over a year ago, in a surprising move, the U.S. banned Intel from supplying Xeon chips to four of China's top supercomputing research centers.

The U.S. initiated this ban because China, it claimed, was using its Tianhe-2 system for nuclear explosive testing activities. The U.S. stopped live nuclear testing in 1992 and now relies on computer simulations. Critics in China suspected the U.S. was acting to slow that nation's supercomputing development efforts.

national strategic computing initiative" with the goal of maintaining an "economic leadership position" in high-performance computing research.

The U.S. order seemed late. China has been steadily building its supercomputing capacity, which included efforts to develop its own microprocessors. It produced a relatively small supercomputer in 2011 that relied on homegrown processors, but its big systems continued to rely on U.S. processors.

There has been nothing secretive about China's intentions. Researchers and analysts have been warning all along that U.S. exascale (an exascale is 1,000 petaflops) development, supercomputing's next big milestone, was lagging.

It's not just China that is racing ahead. Japan and Russia have their own development efforts. Europe is building supercomputers using ARM processors, and, similar to China, wants to decrease its dependency on U.S.-made chips.

China's government last week said it plans to build an exascale system by 2020. The U.S. has targeted 2023.

China now has more supercomputers in the Top500 list than the U.S., said Dongarra. "China has 167 systems on the June 2016 Top500 list compared to 165 systems in the U.S," he said, in an email. Ten years ago, China had 10 systems on the list.

Of all the supercomputers represented on the global list, the sum of the China supercomputers performance (211 petaflops) has exceeded the performance of the supercomputers in the U.S., (173 petaflops)
represented on this list. The list doesn't represent the universe of all supercomputers in the U.S. None of the supercomputers used by intelligence agencies, for instance, are represented on this list.
"This is the first time the U.S. has lost the lead," said Dongarra, in the total number of systems on the Top500 list.

China's work is also winning global peer recognition. It's work on TaihuLight has resulted in three submissions selected as finalists for supercomputing's prestigious Gordon Bell Award, named for a pioneer in high-performance computing.

The fastest U.S. supercomputer, number 3 on the Top500 list, is the Titan, a Cray supercomputer at U.S. Dept. of Energy's Oak Ridge National Laboratory with a theoretical peak of about 27 petaflops.

Whether the U.S. chip ban accelerated China's resolve to develop its own microprocessor technology is a question certain to get debate. But what is clear is China's longstanding goal to end reliance on U.S. technology.

"The Chinese were already determined over time to move to an indigenous processor," said Steve Conway, a high performance computing analyst at IDC. "I think the ban accelerates that -- it increases that determination," he said.

HPC has become increasingly important in the economy. Once primarily the domain of big science research, national security and high-end manufacturing such as airplane design, HPC's virtualization and big data analysis capabilities have made it critical in almost every industry. Manufacturers of all sizes, increasingly, are using supercomputers to design products virtually instead of building prototypes. Supercomputer are also used in applications such as fraud detection and big data analysis.

HPC has is now "so strategic that you really don't want to rely on foreign sources for it," said Conway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> @C130
> 
> Ok I lose.
> 
> I made donation to Virunga national park for mountain gorillas as diane fossey foundation didnt accept my card.
> 
> here is receipt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $69.55 Aud because of poor exchange rates.
> 
> In my heart China still wins
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, does this mean that the new supercomputer "hit over 100 petaflops"?
> 
> Technically @C130 lost the bet (that it will break 100 petaflops)?
> 
> I bet that China will pass 100 petaflops while C130 bet that China will fail. Who is right? Regardless I already payed but if I could get him to pay as well that is even better!




you must love Gorillas  a rare silverback gorilla was killed in my city not long ago.

the bet was Rmax not Rpeak, no one uses Rpeak to describe the power of a supercomputer

you'll see 93 everywhere instead of 125. So I knew it would be over 100 Pflop Rpeak by doing the math, but I also factored in that Rmax would be about 20% lower going by Tianhe-2 Rmax to Rpeak


so I was wondering what would it take for the U.S to beat Taihulight right now and the simple answer is 27,000 Tesla P100!!! that right there get's you 127 Pflops at 6.75MW add in a few thousand POWER8+ and you get at least 130+Pflops Rpeak and about 95 to 100 Pflop Rmax

the Tesla P100 alone would cost $110 million assuming $4,000 each. by re-using Titan cabinets and what not the price shouldn't be more than $150 million for the whole system

but sigh we are waiting for the big dogs in 2017/18 I wouldn't be surprised if Volta offers 8 Tflops DP each


----------



## onebyone

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...-fastest-supercomputer-without-u-s-chips.html

*China builds world’s fastest supercomputer without U.S. chips*

*It's not just China that is racing ahead. Japan and Russia have their own development efforts. Europe is building supercomputers using ARM processors, and, similar to China, wants to decrease its dependency on U.S.-made chips.*

*The TaihuLight is "very impressive," said Jack Dongarra, a professor of computer science at the University of Tennessee and one of the academic leaders of the Top500 supercomputing list, in a report about the new system.

TaihuLight is running "sizeable applications," which include advanced manufacturing, earth systems modeling, life science and big data applications, said Dongarra. This "shows that the system is capable of running real applications and [is] not just a stunt machine," Dongarra said.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...-fastest-supercomputer-without-u-s-chips.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Jlaw said:


> @Beast


It is long know powerful supercomputer aids in aircraft design. Shorten design phase and ensure the integrity of the design before going into building of prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

Beast said:


> It is long know powerful supercomputer aids in aircraft design. Shorten design phase and ensure the integrity of the design before going into building of prototype.


Hope it can help speed up the HGV

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

C130 said:


> you must love Gorillas  a rare silverback gorilla was killed in my city not long ago.
> the bet was Rmax not Rpeak, no one uses Rpeak to describe the power of a supercomputer
> 
> you'll see 93 used not 125. I knew it would go over 100 Pflop Rpeak by doing the math, but I factored in that Rmax would be about 20% lower going by Tianhe-2 numbers
> 
> 
> so I was wondering what would it take for the U.S to beat Taihulight right now and the simple answer is 27,000 Tesla P100 that right there get's you 127 Pflops at 6.75GW add in a few thousand POWER8+ and you got at least 130+Pflops
> 
> the Tesla P100 alone would cost $110 million assuming $4,000 each. re-using Titan cabinets and what not the price shouldn't be more than $150 million for the whole system
> 
> but sigh we are waiting for the big dogs in 2017/18/ I wouldn't be surprised if Volta offers 8 Tflops DP each



dude, I cant tell a petaflop from a floppy penguin.

Computers are well outside my field of work and what I majored in (accounting).

That gorilla should not have been killed. It was a shameful dispray.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## j20blackdragon

China now has more supercomputers in the Top500 list than the U.S., said Dongarra. "China has 167 systems on the June 2016 Top500 list compared to 165 systems in the U.S," he said, in an email. Ten years ago, China had 10 systems on the list. 

Of all the supercomputers represented on the global list, the sum of the China supercomputers performance (211 petaflops) has exceeded the performance of the supercomputers in the U.S., (173 petaflops) represented on this list.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...-fastest-supercomputer-without-u-s-chips.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

Beast said:


> I saw from many western news report this and many of western losers cannot accept this reality. Some has the typical claim of Chinese stole their technology. Ya!! We stole a technology you yourself can't even build
> 
> I can bet many of the are killing themselves over this.



I wish it was that easy. That high tech can just be stolen from secured computers by 14 year old kids from China. Imagine the amount of R&D China can save and use that on their military budget

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gijoe

Intel will cry a river after seeing this supercomputer. If China chip commercialize to PC or laptop will shut down Intel for sure. We will see in near future Intel will diminish.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jlaw

Gijoe said:


> Intel will cry a river after seeing this supercomputer. If China chip commercialize to PC or laptop will shut down Intel for sure. We will see in near future Intel will diminish.



Does this Chinese built supercomputer chip help with a domestic chip for consumer pc?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

Tiqiu said:


> *World’s Fastest Supercomputer Now Has Chinese Chip Technology*
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...supercomputer-now-has-chinese-chip-technology
> 
> 
> *Previous leading machines depended on US-designed chips*
> 
> *More Chinese supercomputers in top 500 than US for first time*
> 
> In a threat to U.S. technology dominance, the world’s fastest supercomputer is powered by Chinese-designed semiconductors for the first time. It’s a breakthrough for China’s attempts to reduce dependence on imported technology.
> 
> The Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, located at the state-funded Chinese Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, is more than twice as powerful as the previous winner, according to TOP500, a research organization that compiles the rankings twice a year. The machine is powered by a SW26010 processor designed by Shanghai High Performance IC Design Center, TOP500 said Monday.
> 
> "It’s not based on an existing architecture. They built it themselves," said Jack Dongarra, a professor at the University of Tennessee and creator of the measurement method used by TOP500. "This is a system that has Chinese processors."
> 
> China’s determination to build its domestic chip industry and replace its dependence on imports that cost as much as oil. The world’s most populous country may also try to lessen its reliance on U.S. companies for defense technology and security infrastructure. Supercomputers aren’t major consumers of chips. But being at the heart of the world’s most powerful machines helps processor makers persuade the broader market to consider their technology.
> "This is the first time that the Chinese have more systems than the U.S., so that, I think, is a striking accomplishment," said Dongarra. The Chinese had no machines in the 2001 list, he noted. In the latest, China has 167 entries compared with 165 for the U.S.
> 
> Previous supercomputer winners have had processors built on U.S. technology from Intel Corp. -- the world’s largest chipmaker -- International Business Machines Corp. or a derivative of Sun Microsystems designs.
> 
> The top position was previously occupied by Tianhe-2, built on Intel chips by China’s National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou. That system is now second, according to TOP500.
> 
> Sunway TaihuLight’s victory is a particular challenge to Intel’s dominance in computer servers, where it currently controls about 96 percent of the market. It announced a joint venture with a Chinese organization to domesticate some of its technology earlier this year.
> 
> Supercomputers are multiple server computers linked together in a way that allows them to process huge data sets and run the most complex calculations. While they’re hugely expensive and relatively rare, they showcase new technologies that often make their way into corporate data centers.
> 
> An Intel spokesman declined to comment on the new rankings.
> 
> Other chipmakers such as Qualcomm Inc. are working with Chinese organizations to build processors in the country. Technology provider ARM Holdings Plc, whose products are at the heart of most smartphones, is also trying to grab a slice of the Chinese market.



what process in nm it is made?
could a single cpu market as pc?


----------



## Gijoe

Jlaw said:


> Does this Chinese built supercomputer chip help with a domestic chip for consumer pc?


No, what I mean is Chinese chip maker will soon built chip for consumer. No more importing Intel chip for PC and laptop. Soon in near future, I'm seeing intel will be diminish from China consumer laptop or PC. Anyway, I congrats China .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kuge

Gijoe said:


> No, what I mean is Chinese chip maker will soon built chip for consumer. No more importing Intel chip for PC and laptop. Soon in near future, I'm seeing intel will be diminish from China consumer laptop or PC. Anyway, I congrats China .


will the price cheaper for same performance?


----------



## TianyaTaiwan

Cool name.
好霸气的名字。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*China builds world’s fastest supercomputer without U.S. chips*
*




*
*http://www.computerworld.com/articl...-fastest-supercomputer-without-u-s-chips.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> In my heart China still wins



That's what matters. Let's wait what the US will-shall do; until that, the best is clear to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mufflerman

Awesome. Some achievement that.
Was in Beijing this week to train some folks. Super impressive city. Don't know why people complain of pollution. It was clean and pleasant and super modern.

Having experienced a little of China, also felt a lot of hope for India if only we can pull our heads in and get out shit together.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## maximuswarrior

Kudos to our brother China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Jlaw said:


> I wish it was that easy. That high tech can just be stolen from secured computers by 14 year old kids from China. Imagine the amount of R&D China can save and use that on their military budget


They have selective stealing mentality. If its so easy to steal. We will be making giant Roll Royce giant commercial engines now. 

They lose and need to find a whatever reason to console their wounded heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Gijoe said:


> Intel will cry a river after seeing this supercomputer. If China chip commercialize to PC or laptop will shut down Intel for sure. We will see in near future Intel will diminish.



Thankfully Obama regime put a ban on Intel chips to be provided to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nevsky

Go China!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> Thankfully Obama regime put a ban on Intel chips to be provided to China.


This proves US is dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talha Asif



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> This proves US is dumb.



Yes, dumb and confused. They are behaving rather irrationally recently. And their internal politics is currently in a real mess. Minority leadership proves not to be so good for the US. 

Of course, it is often China's success rather than the US failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EAsian

Great work！Excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

All the progress China is making is awesome but its on economy. We tend to hear very less on China's military progress. I mean, may be Chinese are not interested in their military build up just like of US and Russia. i know China is new player and will take time but that day will surely be a treat to watch when China will become as powerful as US in military tech and science. They have really made Asians proud. 

All the best to China and its hardworking people. Your stuff speaks. 



Mufflerman said:


> Awesome. Some achievement that.
> Was in Beijing this week to train some folks. Super impressive city. Don't know why people complain of pollution. It was clean and pleasant and super modern.
> 
> Having experienced a little of China, also felt a lot of hope for India if only we can pull our heads in and get out shit together.



Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rott

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> All the progress China is making is awesome but its on economy. We tend to hear very less on China's military progress. I mean, may be Chinese are not interested in their military build up just like of US and Russia. i know China is new player and will take time but that day will surely be a treat to watch when China will become as powerful as US in military tech and science. They have really made Asians proud.
> 
> All the best to China and its hardworking people. Your stuff speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Bro, China doesn't like to reveal it's military secrets unlike the Americans. 
The skeletons will emerge when a war starts. Trust me on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Green Angel

Tremendous job......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Great work China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Now that's a great achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Horus said:


> Great work China.



Do we even plan to have something like this machine we are seeing? Or as usual we r ........ ?


----------



## Genesis

Why does the US do this, I mean each time they do it, they think we will be forced to either stop or something. For as much talk as how China wants other countries to "kowtow" it is the US that is trying the hardest with China.

It didn't work with military hardware, didn't work with space, with AIIB and more, why would it work this time. All the US did was cost themselves and their allies a lot of Chinese dollars, at least the Russians got a taste of that money with military hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> China beating China. Now that's what I would call a competition to watch. China, let's beat China again.
> 
> ***
> 
> *New Chinese supercomputer replaces Tianhe-2 as world's fastest system*
> | June 20, 2016, Monday |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi of Jiangsu, an eastern coastal province of China.
> 
> Previously, Tianhe-2, an Intel-based Chinese supercomputer, has claimed the No. 1 spot in the past six TOP 500 lists.
> 
> The latest list also marked the first time since the inception of the TOP 500 list in 1993 that the United States is not home to the largest number of supercomputer systems.
> 
> "With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165," the statement said.
> 
> China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems, it said.
> 
> "It's a trend with China," Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, told Xinhua in an email. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."
> 
> Dongarra said supercomputers are more important than ever as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.
> 
> T on Monday dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world.
> 
> "China maintained its No. 1 ranking on the 47th edition of the TOP 500 list of the world's top supercomputers," said a statement from the semiannual list compiled by U.S. and European experts, "but with a new system built entirely using processors designed and made in China."
> 
> Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s.
> 
> The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi of Jiangsu, an eastern coastal province of China.
> 
> Previously, Tianhe-2, an Intel-based Chinese supercomputer, has claimed the No. 1 spot in the past six TOP 500 lists.
> 
> The latest list also marked the first time since the inception of the TOP 500 list in 1993 that the United States is not home to the largest number of supercomputer systems.
> 
> "With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165," the statement said.
> 
> China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems, it said.
> 
> "It's a trend with China," Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, told Xinhua in an email. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."
> 
> Dongarra said supercomputers are more important than ever as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.


China's real competitor is always herself, not some artificial countries built on invading indigenous land and exploiting boat refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> I saw from many western news report this and many of western losers cannot accept this reality. Some has the typical claim of Chinese stole their technology. Ya!! We stole a technology you yourself can't even build
> 
> I can bet many of the are killing themselves over this.



It doesn't matter, even China has managed to build an artificial sun, they will still claim it was the stolen technology from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It doesn't matter, even China has managed to build an artificial sun, they will still claim it was the stolen technology from the US.


After more rounds of defeat by Chinese. American will accept the reality of superior Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Source?



As a matter of fact, the bigger news yesterday, for domestic audiences at least, was the debut and application of China's NPU after over 5 years' hardwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> As a matter of fact, the bigger news yesterday, for domestic audiences at least, was the debut and application of China's NPU after over 5 years' hardwork.



What is NPU?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is NPU?



Neural Processing Unit

http://www.chinanews.com/jk/2016/06-20/7910935.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Neural Processing Unit
> 
> http://www.chinanews.com/jk/2016/06-20/7910935.shtml



But as far as I know, didn't China already make one such chip earlier called Darwin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But as far as I know, didn't China already make one such chip earlier called Darwin?



Right: http://www.ibtimes.com.au/china-develops-darwin-chip-faster-data-processing-ai-iot-1495459

But this one is a much improved embedded neural network processor by a different team, the products of which are in volume production and have found application in a variety of areas including video surveillance, IDAS, drones, robots etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

I couldn't find any info on how much power SW26010 consumes, but if my math is correct it should be 180 watts??? going by 6Gflops/watt and it's performance is 3Tflops

compare this to Xenon Phi Knights Corner powering Tianhe-2 1.3 Tflops at 300 watts







but SW26010 has gimped memory bandwidth which really hurts it.


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> Right: http://www.ibtimes.com.au/china-develops-darwin-chip-faster-data-processing-ai-iot-1495459
> 
> But this one is a much improved embedded neural network processor by a different team, the products of which are in volume production and have found application in a variety of areas including video surveillance, IDAS, drones, robots etc.


that one is from vimicro. another one also ready for mass production is from horizon robotics


Code:


http://www.firstxw.com/news/177124.html
http://www.horizon-robotics.com/index_cn.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Jlaw said:


> Hope it can help speed up the HGV


I think it will. this supercomputer is the military-backed project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> that one is from vimicro. another one also ready for mass production is from horizon robotics
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.firstxw.com/news/177124.html
> http://www.horizon-robotics.com/index_cn.html



There is just a lot of headway being made on this front.


----------



## C130

40,960 nodes @ 180W= 7.37MW so that means everything else consumes 8MW 

if China wanted to build a 300Pflop using SW26010 it would need 3x the nodes

122,880 nodes (31,800,000 cores) @180W=22.11MW+24MW for everything else= 46.11MW supercomputer

so I don't believe China claim it will upgrade Tianhe-2 to 300 petaflop any time soon not using SW26010 for that matter


6 giglaflops per watt isn't enough.

P100 at 4.7 Tflop @250 watts is 18.5Gflops/watt 3x the efficency of SW26010

China still has a long way to go


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But as far as I know, didn't China already make one such chip earlier called Darwin?



*China's new radar system can penetrate walls and provide scanning imagery of objects inside houses*

(People's Daily Online)

June 20, 2016





Terahertz imaging. (File photo)

China has completed research and development of a new radar system, which can penetrate walls and provide scanning imagery of objects inside houses.

According to a report on the website of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense on June 15, China Electronic Technology Corporation (CETC) has completed the prototype R&D of China’s first all-solid-state Terahertz imaging radar system, with all the major indexes meeting the expected effects aimed for. The achievement means that CETC’s Terahertz imaging radar technology is advanced at a world-wide level.

Terahertz technology has been a research hotspot in recent years. Terahertz signals carry high frequencies, have short wave lengths, high temporal-frequency spectrum signal to noise ratio and low transmission loss in dense smoke-filled or dusty environments. It can go through walls and scan objects inside of houses, which is an ideal technology for the environment of battlefields.

In urban combat and anti-terrorist combat in the future, the Terahertz imaging radar system can provide three-dimensional stereoscopic imaging of objects behind walls; detect hidden weapons and militants under disguise and show tanks, artillery and other equipment even hidden by smoke.

With the joint efforts of several research institutes under CETC, the R&D of this new radar system only took over two years to achieve major research progress. Now, they have completed the broadband Terahertz one-dimensional range profile and ISAR imaging experiment and acquired the first ISAR image with resolution, image side lobes, electrical levels and other indexes meeting the expected effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

An engineer shows the many-core processor of Sunway TaihuLight, a new Chinese supercomputer, in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2016. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

C130 said:


> 40,960 nodes @ 180W= 7.37MW so that means everything else consumes 8MW
> 
> if China wanted to build a 300Pflop using SW26010 it would need 3x the nodes
> 
> 122,880 nodes (31,800,000 cores) @180W=22.11MW+24MW for everything else= 46.11MW supercomputer
> 
> so I don't believe China claim it will upgrade Tianhe-2 to 300 petaflop any time soon not using SW26010 for that matter
> 
> 
> 6 giglaflops per watt isn't enough.
> 
> P100 at 4.7 Tflop @250 watts is 18.5Gflops/watt 3x the efficency of SW26010
> 
> China still has a long way to go


I sincerely believe US should help Viet Pinoy, and other boat refugees to build one first.



cirr said:


> *China's new radar system can penetrate walls and provide scanning imagery of objects inside houses*
> 
> (People's Daily Online)
> 
> June 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terahertz imaging. (File photo)
> 
> China has completed research and development of a new radar system, which can penetrate walls and provide scanning imagery of objects inside houses.
> 
> According to a report on the website of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense on June 15, China Electronic Technology Corporation (CETC) has completed the prototype R&D of China’s first all-solid-state Terahertz imaging radar system, with all the major indexes meeting the expected effects aimed for. The achievement means that CETC’s Terahertz imaging radar technology is advanced at a world-wide level.
> 
> Terahertz technology has been a research hotspot in recent years. Terahertz signals carry high frequencies, have short wave lengths, high temporal-frequency spectrum signal to noise ratio and low transmission loss in dense smoke-filled or dusty environments. It can go through walls and scan objects inside of houses, which is an ideal technology for the environment of battlefields.
> 
> In urban combat and anti-terrorist combat in the future, the Terahertz imaging radar system can provide three-dimensional stereoscopic imaging of objects behind walls; detect hidden weapons and militants under disguise and show tanks, artillery and other equipment even hidden by smoke.
> 
> With the joint efforts of several research institutes under CETC, the R&D of this new radar system only took over two years to achieve major research progress. Now, they have completed the broadband Terahertz one-dimensional range profile and ISAR imaging experiment and acquired the first ISAR image with resolution, image side lobes, electrical levels and other indexes meeting the expected effect.


Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

AndrewJin said:


> I sincerely believe US should help Viet Pinoy, and other boat refugees to build one first.
> 
> 
> Cool




if they got $100 million sure


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> There is just a lot of headway being made on this front.


comes in the right time when the US is the middle of developing smart co-op swarm drones to attack chinese & russian air defence. those neural chips will be very useful to create our own swarm to attack 'em back

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

C130 said:


> if they got $100 million sure


But you guys have sacrificed so much to Trump's white guys!
Mother lands deserve some supa computa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

Now the real question is what kind of frame rate am I gonna get on 4k Ultra HD playing Star Wars: Battlefront on maximum setting.


----------



## C130

AndrewJin said:


> But you guys have sacrificed so much to Trump's white guys!
> Mother lands deserve some supa computa.







we love China 

Pinoy and Viet don't need supa computa, but if they want one they can contact IBM or Cray


----------



## AndrewJin

C130 said:


> we love China
> 
> Pinoy and Viet don't need supa computa, but if they want one they can contact IBM or Cray


White people like Trump may like China, but I don't think non-white like those boat refugees do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

C130 said:


> 40,960 nodes @ 180W= 7.37MW so that means everything else consumes 8MW
> 
> if China wanted to build a 300Pflop using SW26010 it would need 3x the nodes
> 
> 122,880 nodes (31,800,000 cores) @180W=22.11MW+24MW for everything else= 46.11MW supercomputer
> 
> so I don't believe China claim it will upgrade Tianhe-2 to 300 petaflop any time soon not using SW26010 for that matter
> 
> 
> 6 giglaflops per watt isn't enough.
> 
> P100 at 4.7 Tflop @250 watts is 18.5Gflops/watt 3x the efficency of SW26010
> 
> China still has a long way to go


For the world's fastest computer that could bring enormous benefits on economic and national security, who cares to pay some additional money for the electricity??

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## C130

GS Zhou said:


> For the world's fastest computer that could bring enormous benefits on economic and national security, who cares to pay some additional money for the electricity??




we don't know what it will be used for.

I wouldn't be suprised if China has a secret supercomputers deep under a mountain that is 5 times faster.

the money adds up if it's for non-military users, $100,000 a day electric bill isn't cheap.


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> After more rounds of defeat by Chinese. American will accept the reality of superior Chinese



Time heals all wounds. Even those to the pride. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

C130 said:


> we don't know what it will be used for.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if China has a secret supercomputers deep under a mountain that is 5 times faster.
> 
> the money adds up if it's for non-military users, $100,000 a day electric bill isn't cheap.



$100k/day isn't cheap, but still bearable. Right? Especially when considering the huge benefits could be brought by this giant: a significant cut on R&D time, more R&D projects could be proceeded in parallel, a much faster response to new market trends, blabla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> For the world's fastest computer that could bring enormous benefits on economic and national security, who cares to pay some additional money for the electricity??


Trump will ensure non-white to pay white to use supa computa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

**
-----
*Power Mac G4 banned from China*
Winnie Lai (Computerworld) 03 November, 1999 12:01


Apple's Power Mac G4, touted as the first personal computer to deliver supercomputer-level performance, arrived in Hong Kong last week.

But it won't be allowed to cross the border to China without a licence, due to US government national security restrictions on the export of high-speed machines.

Under US regulations, the Mainland, together with Israel, Russia, Pakistan and 45 other countries, belongs to the so-called Tier III category, meaning that computers performing at over 2,000 MTOPS (millions of theoretical operations per second) are prohibited from being exported to those countries without a license from the US government.

The newly-introduced 450MHz Power Mac G4 has a processing power of 2,775 MTOPS and therefore will not be sold on the Mainland, confirmed Tony Li, Apple's Hong Kong-based marketing director.

As a means of preventing customers from shipping the machine to the Mainland by mistake, the G4 carton is being labeled with the following warning: "The G4 computer in this box is for use in Special Administrative Region of Hong Kong only. Export to the People's Republic of China is prohibited by law."

Li noted, however, that it is legal for subsidiaries or branch offices of Mainland companies located in Hong Kong to purchase the G4 for use in the SAR. And he indicated that whether the machine is ultimately shipped to the Mainland is not Apple's problem. "This depends on the watchful eyes of the Customs and Excise Department," he said.

Li maintains that it is unlikely that the G4 will make it into the Mainland via gray market channels. "Since the PRC government's large-scale crackdown on smuggling at the end of last year, a great majority, if not all, machines enter the Mainland market through legal channels," he said. "If that were not the case, we'd see unstable pricing since those smuggled in don't need to pay duties and therefore can be sold at a much cheaper price. So far, we haven't noticed any such situation," he said, referring to other Apple machines.

If a G4 does make its way to the Mainland, Apple will be able to refer to the serial number of the machine to trace the reseller, and will take appropriate action as necessary, Li said.

Li declined to quantify the revenue hit Apple will be taking by not being able to sell the G4 on the Mainland. He stressed that Mainland customers will continue to have access to Apple products since the G3 line will continue to be available.

http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/101803/power_mac_g4_banned_from_china/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

GS Zhou said:


> $100k/day isn't cheap, but still bearable. Right? Especially when considering the huge benefits could be brought by this giant: a significant cut on R&D time, more R&D projects could be proceeded in parallel, a much faster response to new market trends, blabla



Tianhe-2 notorious hard to code for, and SW26010 has gimped memeory.

Chinese researchers would be better off using Stampede II or Mira than TaihuLight


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> $100k/day isn't cheap, but still bearable. Right? Especially when considering the huge benefits could be brought by this giant: a significant cut on R&D time, more R&D projects could be proceeded in parallel, a much faster response to new market trends, blabla



Cost is a relative concept. Is the US military spending too much? Considering the overall benefits, it is not. So, China spending on advanced technology is never too much because of countless direct and indirect positive impact.

Asking China to stop supercomputer investment is more ridiculous than asking the US to scarp eight of some 11 AC battle groups.



AndrewJin said:


> Trump will ensure non-white to pay white to use supa computa.





Trump will build a supercomputer and the Mexicans will pay for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Both Sunway and Tianhe are not the frontrunner of the China's supercomputing technology, and those supercomputers using the microchips are obsolete and to be soon reached its bottleneck.

China's true supercomputing goal for this century is the quantum supercomputer. The quantum satellite in the coming July will be even a more exciting news than the Taihulight-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Cost is a relative concept. Is the US military spending too much? Considering the overall benefits, it is not. So, China spending on advanced technology is never too much because of countless direct and indirect positive impact.
> 
> Asking China to stop supercomputer investment is more ridiculous than asking the US to scarp eight of some 11 AC battle groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will build a supercomputer and the Mexicans will pay for it.


He will!
Non-white boat refugees and Hispanic will pay white companies to use supa computa!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

GS Zhou said:


> $100k/day isn't cheap, but still bearable. Right? Especially when considering the huge benefits could be brought by this giant: a significant cut on R&D time, more R&D projects could be proceeded in parallel, a much faster response to new market trends, blabla



GS Zhou, Taihulight is the seocnd most efficient suprecoputer ever built, reached to 6G/W..if compared with GREEN500 LIST, November 2015, can be the 2nd.






高性能——神威太湖之光双精浮点峰值高达125PFlops，稳定性能为93PFlops，相比较之下，美国超算泰坦的双精浮点峰值高达27 Pflops，稳定性能为17.6 PFlops，天河2号的双精浮点峰值高达54.9Pflops，稳定性能为30.65PFlops，由此可见，“神威太湖之光”在稳定性能是美国超算泰坦的5.2倍（泰坦很可能是美国现在顶尖的超算之一，完成升级的Stampede 2性能为18PFlops）。

高效率——“神威太湖之光”整机效率高达74.16%，相比较之下，美国超算泰坦的整机效率为65.19% ，而河2号的整机效率为55.83%，由于超算性能越强，规模越大，整机效率提升就越困难，“神威太湖之光”在稳定性能是美国超算泰坦5.2倍的情况下，整机效率依然大幅优于泰坦，整机效率之高简直令人惊骇！

低功耗——“神威太湖之光”的功耗为15.3 MW，美国超算泰坦功耗为9MW，天河2号为17.8 MW，可以说，“神威太湖之光”的稳定性能达到天河2号3倍的水平，但整机功耗却低于天河2号。

性能功耗比高——“神威太湖之光”的性能功耗比高达6G/W，相比之下，TOP500超算榜单上的竞争对手都相形见绌——天河2号的整机性能功耗比为1.95G/W，美国泰坦超算的性能功耗比为2.143G/W，美国超算红杉整机性能功耗比为2.069G/W，日本超算“京”整机性能功耗比为0.830/W，美国超算Mira 整机性能功耗比为2.069G/W（Mira和红杉用的都是IBM的Power）……*即便是全球Green500排行榜，“神威太湖之光”也能排至第三位。由于Green500排行榜第一和第二的超算只采用了低功耗版的Intel E5，性能非常弱，而即便是采用英伟达K80加速卡的超算，其整机性能功耗比也只有4.7G/W。因此，“神威太湖之光”在性能功耗比上显得格外耀眼。*

小体积——“神威太湖之光”机柜占地605平方米，美国超算泰坦机柜占地面积404平方米，天河2号机柜占地面积720平方米。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

This is a MUST READ article by Xinhua. 

This is extremely neutral and correct analysis of the current supercomputing scene. 


News Analysis: Great leap for Chinese-made supercomputers, but challenges remain


 







 





Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-21 07:02:36 | Editor: huaxia




WUXI, June 20, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on June 20, 2016 shows Sunway TaihuLight, a new Chinese supercomputer, in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province. Performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second, Sunway TaihuLight dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world. Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s. The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)

WASHINGTON, June 20 (Xinhua) -- It's no longer big news that a Chinese supercomputer dominates a list of the world's fastest machines these days, but a No. 1 system built using entirely made-in-China chips instead of U.S. technology is no doubt a milestone.

China's Sunway TaihuLight, which is capable of performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second (petaflop/s), was on Monday declared having replaced Tianhe-2 as the world's most powerful supercomputer on the so-called Top500 list.

Tianhe-2, also a Chinese system, had previously topped the list for the past three years with a performance of 33.86 petaflop/s, but it's built with U.S.-made Intel chips.

Monday's announcement marked a great leap forward in China's ambitions to develop its homegrown computing and chipmaking industry. It's no secret China has a deep worry over foreign reliance, especially after the U.S. government announced an export ban on all high-performance computing chips to China last year.

Now, China's persistent supercomputing investment seems to be paying off.

"The Sunway TaihuLight system, based on a homegrown processor, demonstrates the significant progress that China has made in the domain of designing and manufacturing large-scale computation systems," said Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, in a report about the new supercomputer.

He said Sunway TaihuLight is running "sizeable applications," a fact that caused him to believe the system "is capable of running real applications and not just a stunt machine."

Depei Qian, a professor at Beihang University and the chief scientist of China's 863 project on high productivity computer and grid service environment, called the new system a "landmark event."

"This is the first time we use domestic processors to take the top spot on the Top500 list, marking a big step in China's development of self-controllable supercomputers," Qian told Xinhua. "This system is not only leading in computing performance, but also has technological breakthroughs in areas including energy efficiency and size. It's very impressive."

Zizhong Chen, a supercomputer expert at the University of California, Riverside (UCR), said Chinese should be proud of the Sunway TaihuLight system.

"It shows that with long-term efforts of Chinese computer experts, China's IT technology is developing rapidly," said Chen. "It also means that China has mastered the main core technologies for building supercomputers and therefore China's ability to compete in the supercomputing domain is getting stronger and stronger."

What is equally surprising for the latest list is that China also has more supercomputers than the United States, with 167 compared to 165. This is the first time the United States has lost the lead.

"It's a trend with China," Dongarra told Xinhua. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."

Dongarra noted that supercomputers are "more important than ever" as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.

Experts, however, were quick to point out that China is still far from being a real challenger or threat to U.S. supercomputing dominance.

"Overall, the United States is still in the lead, and Japan is also a strong contender," Qian said. "The U.S., Japan and Europe have an advantage over us in supercomputing applications, so China cannot be blindly optimistic."

Qian also said some Chinese systems on the latest list are not strictly supercomputers, but only systems such as data centers, which usually are not accounted for in the U.S. and Japan.

"So, the numbers aren't everything," he said.

The United States is now ready to regain lost ground. Last July, U.S. President Barack Obama signed an executive order to announce the National Strategic Computing Initiative, which aims to build supercomputer about 10 times faster than the Sunway TaihuLight system.

The U.S. Department of Energy has already allocated 525 million dollars to build three supercomputers with performances greater than 100 petaflop/s, which are expected to come into service around 2018.

Japan also is trying to stage a comeback with a new supercomputer project called Flagship 2020.

"We could see lead changes on the Top500's top position in the next few years, so we should treat that calmly," Qian said.

In order to enhance China's competitiveness in high performance computing, Chen of the UCR advised China to further strengthen development of supercomputer software and applications and training of computing talents, which he said still lagged behind when compared with the U.S., Japan and Europe.

Qian echoed similar problems, including lack of some kernel technologies, relying on imported commercial software and shortage of talents. "China has made some progress," he said, "but the weakness is also obvious."

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-06/21/c_135452338.htm


Also, please keep in mind that while Taihu Light is an extraordinary supercomputer, it has its own limitations, largely because it is extremely customized to run the LinPack Benchmark. 

It does significantly poorlyin HPCG benchmark, and surprisingly has a lower memory than even Tianhe 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is a MUST READ article by Xinhua.
> 
> This is extremely neutral and correct analysis of the current supercomputing scene.
> 
> 
> News Analysis: Great leap for Chinese-made supercomputers, but challenges remain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-21 07:02:36 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUXI, June 20, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on June 20, 2016 shows Sunway TaihuLight, a new Chinese supercomputer, in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province. Performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second, Sunway TaihuLight dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world. Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s. The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)
> 
> WASHINGTON, June 20 (Xinhua) -- It's no longer big news that a Chinese supercomputer dominates a list of the world's fastest machines these days, but a No. 1 system built using entirely made-in-China chips instead of U.S. technology is no doubt a milestone.
> 
> China's Sunway TaihuLight, which is capable of performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second (petaflop/s), was on Monday declared having replaced Tianhe-2 as the world's most powerful supercomputer on the so-called Top500 list.
> 
> Tianhe-2, also a Chinese system, had previously topped the list for the past three years with a performance of 33.86 petaflop/s, but it's built with U.S.-made Intel chips.
> 
> Monday's announcement marked a great leap forward in China's ambitions to develop its homegrown computing and chipmaking industry. It's no secret China has a deep worry over foreign reliance, especially after the U.S. government announced an export ban on all high-performance computing chips to China last year.
> 
> Now, China's persistent supercomputing investment seems to be paying off.
> 
> "The Sunway TaihuLight system, based on a homegrown processor, demonstrates the significant progress that China has made in the domain of designing and manufacturing large-scale computation systems," said Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, in a report about the new supercomputer.
> 
> He said Sunway TaihuLight is running "sizeable applications," a fact that caused him to believe the system "is capable of running real applications and not just a stunt machine."
> 
> Depei Qian, a professor at Beihang University and the chief scientist of China's 863 project on high productivity computer and grid service environment, called the new system a "landmark event."
> 
> "This is the first time we use domestic processors to take the top spot on the Top500 list, marking a big step in China's development of self-controllable supercomputers," Qian told Xinhua. "This system is not only leading in computing performance, but also has technological breakthroughs in areas including energy efficiency and size. It's very impressive."
> 
> Zizhong Chen, a supercomputer expert at the University of California, Riverside (UCR), said Chinese should be proud of the Sunway TaihuLight system.
> 
> "It shows that with long-term efforts of Chinese computer experts, China's IT technology is developing rapidly," said Chen. "It also means that China has mastered the main core technologies for building supercomputers and therefore China's ability to compete in the supercomputing domain is getting stronger and stronger."
> 
> What is equally surprising for the latest list is that China also has more supercomputers than the United States, with 167 compared to 165. This is the first time the United States has lost the lead.
> 
> "It's a trend with China," Dongarra told Xinhua. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."
> 
> Dongarra noted that supercomputers are "more important than ever" as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.
> 
> Experts, however, were quick to point out that China is still far from being a real challenger or threat to U.S. supercomputing dominance.
> 
> "Overall, the United States is still in the lead, and Japan is also a strong contender," Qian said. "The U.S., Japan and Europe have an advantage over us in supercomputing applications, so China cannot be blindly optimistic."
> 
> Qian also said some Chinese systems on the latest list are not strictly supercomputers, but only systems such as data centers, which usually are not accounted for in the U.S. and Japan.
> 
> "So, the numbers aren't everything," he said.
> 
> The United States is now ready to regain lost ground. Last July, U.S. President Barack Obama signed an executive order to announce the National Strategic Computing Initiative, which aims to build supercomputer about 10 times faster than the Sunway TaihuLight system.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Energy has already allocated 525 million dollars to build three supercomputers with performances greater than 100 petaflop/s, which are expected to come into service around 2018.
> 
> Japan also is trying to stage a comeback with a new supercomputer project called Flagship 2020.
> 
> "We could see lead changes on the Top500's top position in the next few years, so we should treat that calmly," Qian said.
> 
> In order to enhance China's competitiveness in high performance computing, Chen of the UCR advised China to further strengthen development of supercomputer software and applications and training of computing talents, which he said still lagged behind when compared with the U.S., Japan and Europe.
> 
> Qian echoed similar problems, including lack of some kernel technologies, relying on imported commercial software and shortage of talents. "China has made some progress," he said, "but the weakness is also obvious."
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-06/21/c_135452338.htm
> 
> 
> Also, please keep in mind that while Taihu Light is an extraordinary supercomputer, it has its own limitations, largely because it is extremely customized to run the LinPack Benchmark.
> 
> It does significantly poorlyin HPCG benchmark, and surprisingly has a lower memory than even Tianhe 2.



Right

You expect the Chinese to rest with this little progress?

The Chinese are fully aware that they have hardly begun with their long march.

The Chinese have a saying: there is China and the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nan Yang

Tiqiu said:


> *World’s Fastest Supercomputer Now Has Chinese Chip Technology*
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...supercomputer-now-has-chinese-chip-technology
> 
> 
> *Previous leading machines depended on US-designed chips*
> 
> *More Chinese supercomputers in top 500 than US for first time*
> 
> In a threat to U.S. technology dominance, the world’s fastest supercomputer is powered by Chinese-designed semiconductors for the first time. It’s a breakthrough for China’s attempts to reduce dependence on imported technology.
> 
> The Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, located at the state-funded Chinese Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, is more than twice as powerful as the previous winner, according to TOP500, a research organization that compiles the rankings twice a year. The machine is powered by a SW26010 processor designed by Shanghai High Performance IC Design Center, TOP500 said Monday.
> 
> "It’s not based on an existing architecture. They built it themselves," said Jack Dongarra, a professor at the University of Tennessee and creator of the measurement method used by TOP500. "This is a system that has Chinese processors."
> 
> China’s determination to build its domestic chip industry and replace its dependence on imports that cost as much as oil. The world’s most populous country may also try to lessen its reliance on U.S. companies for defense technology and security infrastructure. Supercomputers aren’t major consumers of chips. But being at the heart of the world’s most powerful machines helps processor makers persuade the broader market to consider their technology.
> "This is the first time that the Chinese have more systems than the U.S., so that, I think, is a striking accomplishment," said Dongarra. The Chinese had no machines in the 2001 list, he noted. In the latest, China has 167 entries compared with 165 for the U.S.
> 
> Previous supercomputer winners have had processors built on U.S. technology from Intel Corp. -- the world’s largest chipmaker -- International Business Machines Corp. or a derivative of Sun Microsystems designs.
> 
> The top position was previously occupied by Tianhe-2, built on Intel chips by China’s National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou. That system is now second, according to TOP500.
> 
> Sunway TaihuLight’s victory is a particular challenge to Intel’s dominance in computer servers, where it currently controls about 96 percent of the market. It announced a joint venture with a Chinese organization to domesticate some of its technology earlier this year.
> 
> Supercomputers are multiple server computers linked together in a way that allows them to process huge data sets and run the most complex calculations. While they’re hugely expensive and relatively rare, they showcase new technologies that often make their way into corporate data centers.
> 
> An Intel spokesman declined to comment on the new rankings.
> 
> Other chipmakers such as Qualcomm Inc. are working with Chinese organizations to build processors in the country. Technology provider ARM Holdings Plc, whose products are at the heart of most smartphones, is also trying to grab a slice of the Chinese market.



He he he... Not Intel Inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Right
> 
> You expect the Chinese to rest with this little progress?
> 
> The Chinese are fully aware that they have hardly begun with their long march.
> 
> The Chinese have a saying: there is China and the rest of the world.


We go step by step.
Thank for the help from Trumpish regime, we now go faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

*The peak power consumption under load (running the HPL benchmark) is at 15.37 MW, or 6 Gflops/Watt. This allows the TaihuLight system to grab one of the top spots on the Green500 in terms of the Performance/Power metric.

WOW!

What did I said before? The race of supercomputer is a two man game. Nobody can touch us except the US.*



C130 said:


> I even made a bet with one of your brothers that it wouldn't surpass 100 Pflops
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-wi...supercomputer-next-month.430186/#post-8302824
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-wi...omputer-next-month.430186/page-2#post-8304522
> 
> though I am surprised by how efficient this new supercomputer is -congrats to China on that-  I was sure it would be over 20 MW


Change your avatar to mine, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## C130

xunzi said:


> *The peak power consumption under load (running the HPL benchmark) is at 15.37 MW, or 6 Gflops/Watt. This allows the TaihuLight system to grab one of the top spots on the Green500 in terms of the Performance/Power metric.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> What did I said before? The race of supercomputer is a two man game. Nobody can touch us except the US.*
> 
> 
> Change your avatar to mine, my friend.


why would I do that buddy


----------



## xunzi

C130 said:


> why would I do that buddy


I suppose I wasn't very clear with you during that bet, didn't I?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

xunzi said:


> I suppose I wasn't very clear with you during that bet, didn't I?




the deal was if it'll be over 100PF which it isn't. it's 93PF


----------



## xunzi

C130 said:


> the deal was if it'll be over 100PF which it isn't. it's 93PF


That's sustain performance, not peak. The peak is over 100PF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

This is nothing compared to India's "*Super-Super Computer*" that will debut in 2017! 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## C130

xunzi said:


> That's sustain performance, not peak. The peak is over 100PF.


the deal wasn't theoretical peak 

when people discuss how fast TaihuLight is do they use the peak number or Rmax number.


they'll mention 93 Petaflops not 125 Petaflops.


----------



## xunzi

C130 said:


> the deal wasn't theoretical peak
> 
> when people discuss how fast TaihuLight is do they use the peak number or Rmax number.
> 
> 
> they'll mention 93 Petaflops not 125 Petaflops.


Like I said, I take responsibility for not being clear with you. So you are free to pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

xunzi said:


> Like I said, I take responsibility for not being clear with you. So you are free to pass.



well that's fine


----------



## HariPrasad

Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.

India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...orological-applications.343923/#ixzz4CCiaHiWY


----------



## C130

HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Pata flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.
> 
> India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...orological-applications.343923/#ixzz4CCiaHiWY




132 exafops by 2020...is this suppose to be a bad joke?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

C130 said:


> the deal wasn't theoretical peak
> 
> when people discuss how fast TaihuLight is do they use the peak number or Rmax number.
> 
> 
> they'll mention 93 Petaflops not 125 Petaflops.



Ha

I didn't lose the bet, we didnt establish te exact details of what we were betting on!

I didn't know shit about petaflops and bet on China surpassing 100 petaflops without saying sustained or peak performance. I think that we both lost so it wild be honourable to pay the fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xunzi

HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Pata flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.
> 
> India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...orological-applications.343923/#ixzz4CCiaHiWY


LOL By 2020, we plan to build a 300FLOP. Then 2030s, we probably going quantum (Unlimited speed). We will be godlike.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

bobsm said:


> *New Chinese Supercomputer Named World’s Fastest System on Latest TOP500 List*
> 
> June 19, 2016, 10:01 p.m.
> 
> *System achieves 93 petaflop/s running LINPACK on Chinese-designed CPUs*
> 
> China draws Equal to the U.S . in Overall Installations
> 
> FRANKFURT, Germany; BERKELEY, Calif.; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.—China maintained its No. 1 ranking on the 47th edition of the TOP500 list of the world’s top supercomputers, but with a new system built entirely using processors designed and made in China. Sunway TaihuLight is the new No. 1 system with 93 petaflop/s (quadrillions of calculations per second) on the LINPACK benchmark.
> 
> Developed by the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Sunway TaihuLight displaces Tianhe-2, an Intel-based Chinese supercomputer that has claimed the No. 1 spot on the past six TOP500 lists.
> 
> The newest edition of the list was announced Monday, June 20, at the 2016 International Supercomputer Conference in Frankfurt. The closely watched list is issued twice a year.
> 
> *Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which posted a LINPACK performance of 33.86 petaflop/s. The peak power consumption under load (running the HPL benchmark) is at 15.37 MW, or 6 Gflops/Watt. This allows the TaihuLight system to grab one of the top spots on the Green500 in terms of the Performance/Power metric.* Titan, a Cray XK7 system installed at the Department of Energy’s (DOE) Oak Ridge National Laboratory, is now the No. 3 system. It achieved 17.59 petaflop/s.
> 
> Rounding out the Top 10 are Sequoia, an IBM BlueGene/Q system installed at DOE’s Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory; Fujitsu’s K computer installed at the RIKEN Advanced Institute for Computational Science (AICS) in Kobe, Japan; Mira, a BlueGene/Q system installed at DOE’s Argonne National Laboratory; Trinity, a Cray X40 system installed at DOE/NNSA/LANL/SNL; Piz Daint, a Cray XC30 system installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre and the most powerful system in Europe; Hazel Hen, a Cray XC40 system installed at HLRS in Stuttgart, Germany; and Shaheen II, a Cray XC40 system installed at King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) in Saudi Arabia is at No. 10.
> 
> The latest list marks the first time since the inception of the TOP500 that the U.S is not home to the largest number of systems. *With a surge in industrial and research installations registered over the last few years, China leads with 167 systems and the U.S. is second with 165. China also leads the performance category, thanks to the No. 1 and No. 2 systems.*
> 
> The European share of 105 systems (compared to 107 in November 2015) has fallen and is now lower than the dominant Asian share of 218 systems, up from 173 in November. Germany is the clear leader in Europe with 26 systems followed by France with 18 and the UK with 12 systems. In Asia, Japan trails China with 29 systems (down from 37).
> 
> Cray continues to be the clear leader in the TOP500 list in total installed performance share with 19.9 percent (down from 25 percent). Thanks to the Sunway TaihuLight system, the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology takes the second spot with 16.4 percent of the total performance – with just one machine. IBM takes the third spot with 10.7 percent share, down from 14.9 percent six months ago. HPE is third with 12.9 percent, down from 14.2 percent six months ago.
> 
> For the first time, the data collection and curation of the Green500 project is now integrated with the TOP500 project. The most energy-efficient system and No. 1 on the Green500 is Shoubu, a PEZY Computing/Exascaler ZettaScaler-1.6 System achieving 6.67 GFfops/Watt at the Advanced Center for Computing and Communication at RIKEN in Japan.
> 
> Other Highlights from the Overall List
> 
> Total combined performance of all 500 systems has grown to 566.7 petaflop/s, compared to 420 petaflop/s six months ago and 363 petaflop/s one year ago. This increase in installed performance also exhibits a noticeable slowdown in growth compared to the previous long-term trend.
> 
> There are 95 systems with performance greater than a petaflop/s on the list, up from 81 six months ago.
> 
> Intel continues to provide the processors for the largest share – 455 systems or 91 percent – of the TOP500 systems. The share of IBM Power processors is now at 23 systems, down from 26 systems six month ago. The AMD Opteron family is used in 13 systems (2.6 percent), down from 4.2 percent on the previous list.
> 
> Hewlett Packard Enterprise has the lead in the total number of systems with 127 systems (25.4 percent) followed by Lenovo with 84 systems. Cray now has 60 systems, down from 69 systems six months ago. HPE had 155 systems six months ago. IBM is now fifth in the systems category with 38 systems.
> 
> A total of 93 systems on the list are using accelerator/coprocessor technology, down from 104 in November 2015. Sixty-seven of these use NVIDIA chips, 26 systems with Intel Xeon Phi technology, three use ATI Radeon, and two use PEZY technology. Three systems use a combination of NVIDIA and Intel Xeon Phi accelerators/coprocessors.The average number of accelerator cores for these systems is 76,000 cores per system.
> 
> The entry level (No. 500) to the list moved up to the 285.9 teraflop/s mark on the LINPACK benchmark, compared to 206.3 teraflop/s six months ago. The last system on the newest list would have been listed at position 351 in the previous TOP500.
> The performance of the last system on the list (No. 500) has systematically continued to lag behind historical trends for the last 6 years and now clearly continues to run on a different growth trajectory than before. From 1994 to 2008 it grew by 90 percent per year, but since 2008 it has only grown by 55 percent per year.
> 
> 
> http://top500.org/news/new-chinese-supercomputer-named-worlds-fastest-system-on-latest-top500-list/




There are so many things that an average Chinese can be proud of, HSR, Y-20, J-20, Z-20, CZ-7, CZ-5, Tiangong-2.........now this out-of-nowhere Sunway Super computer!

Remember those dark days that we could not see a light?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HariPrasad

j20blackdragon said:


> Of all the supercomputers represented on the global list, the sum of the China supercomputers performance (211 petaflops) has exceeded the performance of the supercomputers in the U.S., (173 petaflops) represented on this list.



India's 132 Exadflop super computer is coming up. About 600 time faster than your fastest.



C130 said:


> 132 exafops by 2020...is this suppose to be a bad joke?



How is it a bad Joke?


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

If what you posted about 132 exaflop is real in 2020 I'm gonna walk bare feet around the world challenging street fighters to fight my gorilla fists of awesome.



HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.
> 
> India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...orological-applications.343923/#ixzz4CCiaHiWY



Wanna bet? If you lose you pay 50 dollars to gorilla charity.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## xunzi

HariPrasad said:


> India's 132 Exadflop super computer is coming up. About 600 time faster than your fastest.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a bad Joke?


Your comparade probably meant 132s pflops. 132 exaflop is beyond any future modern chip prowess. That can only be possible with aa quantum chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

xunzi said:


> LOL By 2020, we plan to build a 300FLOP. Then 2030s, we probably going quantum (Unlimited speed). We will be godlike.



300 flop means what? You will flop for 300 times? What is the unit.

Provide link. Article says that by that time CRy will have 1 exa flop computer as the fastest. While quoting the idiotic figures, you forget the quantum of power required by that computer.
While posting, you do not understand that you are contradicting yourself. On one hand you says that what we have planned is beyond computing power and than you claim that you will build even faster. Does the law of physics apply differently in China? 



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> If what you posted about 132 exaflop is real in 2020 I'm gonna walk bare feet around the world challenging street fighters to fight my gorilla fists of awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet? If you lose you pay 50 dollars to gorilla charity.



Done.


----------



## xunzi

HariPrasad said:


> 300 flop means what? You will flop for 300 times? What is the unit.
> 
> Provide link. Article says that by that time CRy will have 1 exa flop computer as the fastest. While quoting the idiotic figures, you forget the quantum of power required by that computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.


10^15 is pflops.
exaflops is 10^18. It's the next step.

quantum chip will unleash unlimited potential. The power is not that big. The difficult is to sustain it like fusion power.

1000petaflop = 1 exaflops

so 132 exaflops is what? 132 times MORE POWERFUL than this current world number 1? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

HariPrasad said:


> 300 flop means what? You will flop for 300 times? What is the unit.
> 
> Provide link. Article says that by that time CRy will have 1 exa flop computer as the fastest. While quoting the idiotic figures, you forget the quantum of power required by that computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.



I'm gonna remember this.

Remember its dollars, not rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> How is it a bad Joke?


as bad as a news that saying China plans to win the World Cricket Cup by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HariPrasad

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I'm gonna remember this.
> 
> Remember its dollars, not rupees.




Yes man it is just 3300 Rupees. My half day income.



GS Zhou said:


> as bad as a news that saying China plans to win the World Cricket Cup by 2020.



No it is a good news. Now china is in a gentle man game and flowing footstep of India. China is well come.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

HariPrasad said:


> Yes man it is just 3300 Rupees. My half day income.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a good news. Now china is in a gentle man game and flowing footstep of India. China is well come.



Seriously, we all know its ridiculous. 132 EXAflops from India in four years? Maybe aim for 132 petaflops in 4 years and people will still be suspicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Seriously, we all know its ridiculous. 132 EXAflops from India in four years? Maybe aim for 132 petaflops in 4 years and people will still be suspicious.


No, no, no. For world's largest democracy, impossible is nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

GS Zhou said:


> No, no, no. For world's largest democracy, impossible is nothing.



India has a better chance getting 10 gold medals in 2020 Olympics than achieving 132 exa flops.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness

HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.
> 
> India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...orological-applications.343923/#ixzz4CCiaHiWY



Fooling others is one thing, but fooling yourself is complete the other, and your elite member status makes things even worse. You'd better make sure India delivers its "*Super-supercompute*r" by 2017 than claiming 132 exaflops per second "*Super-super-super-super-supercomputer" *by 2020.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is a MUST READ article by Xinhua.
> 
> This is extremely neutral and correct analysis of the current supercomputing scene.
> 
> 
> News Analysis: Great leap for Chinese-made supercomputers, but challenges remain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-21 07:02:36 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUXI, June 20, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on June 20, 2016 shows Sunway TaihuLight, a new Chinese supercomputer, in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province. Performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second, Sunway TaihuLight dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world. Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s. The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)
> 
> WASHINGTON, June 20 (Xinhua) -- It's no longer big news that a Chinese supercomputer dominates a list of the world's fastest machines these days, but a No. 1 system built using entirely made-in-China chips instead of U.S. technology is no doubt a milestone.
> 
> China's Sunway TaihuLight, which is capable of performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second (petaflop/s), was on Monday declared having replaced Tianhe-2 as the world's most powerful supercomputer on the so-called Top500 list.
> 
> Tianhe-2, also a Chinese system, had previously topped the list for the past three years with a performance of 33.86 petaflop/s, but it's built with U.S.-made Intel chips.
> 
> Monday's announcement marked a great leap forward in China's ambitions to develop its homegrown computing and chipmaking industry. It's no secret China has a deep worry over foreign reliance, especially after the U.S. government announced an export ban on all high-performance computing chips to China last year.
> 
> Now, China's persistent supercomputing investment seems to be paying off.
> 
> "The Sunway TaihuLight system, based on a homegrown processor, demonstrates the significant progress that China has made in the domain of designing and manufacturing large-scale computation systems," said Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, in a report about the new supercomputer.
> 
> He said Sunway TaihuLight is running "sizeable applications," a fact that caused him to believe the system "is capable of running real applications and not just a stunt machine."
> 
> Depei Qian, a professor at Beihang University and the chief scientist of China's 863 project on high productivity computer and grid service environment, called the new system a "landmark event."
> 
> "This is the first time we use domestic processors to take the top spot on the Top500 list, marking a big step in China's development of self-controllable supercomputers," Qian told Xinhua. "This system is not only leading in computing performance, but also has technological breakthroughs in areas including energy efficiency and size. It's very impressive."
> 
> Zizhong Chen, a supercomputer expert at the University of California, Riverside (UCR), said Chinese should be proud of the Sunway TaihuLight system.
> 
> "It shows that with long-term efforts of Chinese computer experts, China's IT technology is developing rapidly," said Chen. "It also means that China has mastered the main core technologies for building supercomputers and therefore China's ability to compete in the supercomputing domain is getting stronger and stronger."
> 
> What is equally surprising for the latest list is that China also has more supercomputers than the United States, with 167 compared to 165. This is the first time the United States has lost the lead.
> 
> "It's a trend with China," Dongarra told Xinhua. "They had zero systems in 2001 and today they surpass the United States. No other nation has seen such rapid growth."
> 
> Dongarra noted that supercomputers are "more important than ever" as they provide capability benefiting a broad range of industries, including energy, pharmaceutics, aircraft, automobile and entertainment.
> 
> Experts, however, were quick to point out that China is still far from being a real challenger or threat to U.S. supercomputing dominance.
> 
> "Overall, the United States is still in the lead, and Japan is also a strong contender," Qian said. "The U.S., Japan and Europe have an advantage over us in supercomputing applications, so China cannot be blindly optimistic."
> 
> Qian also said some Chinese systems on the latest list are not strictly supercomputers, but only systems such as data centers, which usually are not accounted for in the U.S. and Japan.
> 
> "So, the numbers aren't everything," he said.
> 
> The United States is now ready to regain lost ground. Last July, U.S. President Barack Obama signed an executive order to announce the National Strategic Computing Initiative, which aims to build supercomputer about 10 times faster than the Sunway TaihuLight system.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Energy has already allocated 525 million dollars to build three supercomputers with performances greater than 100 petaflop/s, which are expected to come into service around 2018.
> 
> Japan also is trying to stage a comeback with a new supercomputer project called Flagship 2020.
> 
> "We could see lead changes on the Top500's top position in the next few years, so we should treat that calmly," Qian said.
> 
> In order to enhance China's competitiveness in high performance computing, Chen of the UCR advised China to further strengthen development of supercomputer software and applications and training of computing talents, which he said still lagged behind when compared with the U.S., Japan and Europe.
> 
> Qian echoed similar problems, including lack of some kernel technologies, relying on imported commercial software and shortage of talents. "China has made some progress," he said, "but the weakness is also obvious."
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-06/21/c_135452338.htm
> 
> 
> Also, please keep in mind that while Taihu Light is an extraordinary supercomputer, it has its own limitations, largely because it is extremely customized to run the LinPack Benchmark.
> 
> It does significantly poorlyin HPCG benchmark, and surprisingly has a lower memory than even Tianhe 2.



New PST Ti-45Al-8Nb alloy for aero-engines 

Way better than GE's Ti-48Al-2Cr-2Nb(or 4822) alloy

*Polysynthetic twinned TiAl single crystals for high-temperature applications*

Original paper: http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat4677.html

Detailed report in Chinese: http://js.xhby.net/system/2016/06/21/028983594.shtml

Last paragraph:

*长期从事高温结构材料研究的中国科学院金属研究所袁超研究员认为：“陈光教授团队采用纳米孪晶强韧化方法制备的单晶TiAl不仅强度高，室温塑性更是超过6.9%，属于金属间化合物研究的重大突破。一方面，这种发现有可能应用于其他金属间化合物，引领新一轮金属间化合物研究热潮，具有重大理论意义。另一方面，高塑性为其真正工程应用奠定基础，具有重大工程意义”。并指出：“该成果是中国原创，绝对世界领先。建议国家加大支持力度，尽快完成该合金全面性能测试，真正应用于我国航空发动机的叶片制造”。*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## qwerrty

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> If what you posted about 132 exaflop is real in 2020 I'm gonna walk bare feet around the world challenging street fighters to fight my gorilla fists of awesome.



i'll record me eating me own poop and put it on youtube with proof. that's how confident i am. please bookmark this thread and take screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## chauism

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Seriously, we all know its ridiculous. 132 EXAflops from India in four years? Maybe aim for 132 petaflops in 4 years and people will still be suspicious.


2020, that is 4 years away from now. Let's have a look at what the fastest computer was 4 years ago. It was 16.32 Petaflops/s from Sequoia of IBM, so in 4 years the computing power of the fastest super computer just increased less than 10 times. So now someone is claiming in the next 4 years, somehow it can magically increase the computing power more than 1000 times. Well, either it is a bad joke somewhere or they somehow process the technology from some alien civilizations we don't know about.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

chauism said:


> 2020, that is 4 years away from now. Let's have a look at what the fastest computer was 4 years ago. It was 16.32 Petaflops/s from Sequoia of IBM, so in 4 years the computing power of the fastest super computer just increased less than 10 times. So now someone is claiming in the next 4 years, somehow it can magically increase the computing power more than 1000 times. Well, either it is a bad joke somewhere or they somehow process the technology from some alien civilizations we don't know about.



Secret vedic tech is very potent but you need faith to power it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

qwerrty said:


> i'll record me eating me own poop and put it on youtube with proof. that's how confident i am. please bookmark this thread and take screenshot



This elite member knows so littler about super-computing, yet has the nerve to demonstrate so much ego! Very interesting indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> India's 132 Exadflop super computer is coming up. About 600 time faster than your fastest.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a bad Joke?








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_supercomputing

From the past couple decades the increase of computing power for supercomputers are quite linear, and actually slowed down in recent couple years, now can you kindly explain how in the next 4 years anyone can increase 1000 times of the computing power miraculously

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.
> 
> India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...orological-applications.343923/#ixzz4CCiaHiWY



Pls pls stop making a complete fool of yourself.

This really reflects badly on Indians.

So pls stop bullcraps.

PS. Even if you succeed in making the vedic machine, India as it currently stands won't have enough electricity to power the gorilla, not even if you lot turn off everything electric.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Pls pls stop making a complete fool of yourself.
> 
> This really reflects badly on Indians.
> 
> So pls stop bullcraps.
> 
> PS. Even if you succeed in making the vedic machine, India as it currently stands won't have enough electricity to power the gorilla, not even if you lot turn off everything electric.


Indian loves to brag but can't work, it is their culture.  HariPrasad is a fine example.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## JSCh

*Public Release: 20-Jun-2016*
* The world's first 100-PFlops-level Supercomputer is established and operated in Wuxi, China *
Science China Press






Figure 1 shows the Sunway TaihuLight Supercomputer. 
Credit: ©Science China Press​
The Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer is the first system in the world that has a peak performance of over 100 PFlops. It is a complete homegrown supercomputer, and is operated by the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi (NSCC-Wuxi). As the world's fastest supercomputer, it contributes largely to research fields such as earth system modeling, ocean surface wave modeling, atomistic simulation, and phase-field simulation. Three of the applications have managed to scale to the full system, and have been nominated as the finalists for the Gordon Bell award of 2016, which is the highest honor in the domain of high performance computing applications.

An overall introduction to the TaihuLight system, "The Sunway TaihuLight Supercomputer: System and Applications", written by Dr. Haohuan Fu, the deputy director of NSCC-Wuxi, and the other authors, is published on _SCIENCE CHINA Information Sciences_. It provides a detailed illustration of the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, and its subsystems, including: the software system, the hardware system, the power system, the architecture of the new SW260101 many-core processor, and it also provides introductions to how research fields, such as earth system modeling, ocean surface wave modeling, atomistic simulation, and phase-field simulation, benefit from the supercomputer.

Since the development of supercomputers in the 1970s, scientific computing has become a major scientific paradigm that is as important as the theoretical and experimental branches of the discipline. The computational paradigm has been applied to various scientific domains, such as climate modeling, earth subsurface modeling and inversion, sky simulation, and phase-field simulation, with significant contributions to the advancement of those fields. With scientific advancements, the models that scientists simulate are becoming increasingly complex, and the temporal and spatial resolutions they require are also increasing rapidly. All these factors contribute to the demand for progressively greater computing power.

With the support of the National High Technology Research and Development Program (863 Program) of China, we have seen the swift development of Chinese supercomputer systems. As a successor of the Sunway BlueLight system, the Sunway TaihuLight system marks that supercomputers have entered the era of 100 PFlops.

The peak performance of the Sunway TaihuLight is 125 Pflops, the Linpack performance is 93 PFlops, and the performance per Watt is 6.05 GFlops/W.

One major technology innovation of the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer is the homegrown SW26010 many-core processor, which includes 4 management processing elements (MPEs) and 256 computing processing elements (CPEs), and provides a peak performance over 3.06 TFlops.

The Sunway TaihuLight has already provided computational support to research universities and institutes in China, such as Tsinghua University, Beijing Normal University, Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the First Institute of Oceanography, and achieved significant performance results in key research domains.

###​
Fu H H, Liao J F, Yang J Z, et al. The Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer: system and applications. _Sci China Inf Sci_, 2016, 59(7): 072001, doi: 10.1007/s11432-016-5588-7

_*Link ->*_
http://engine.scichina.com/publisher/scp/journal/SCIS/59/7/10.1007/s11432-016-5588-7?slug=abstract​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> India has a better chance getting 10 gold medals in 2020 Olympics than achieving 132 exa flops.


I think we all should take easy on this Indian fellow who brags of making 100 bucks a day. "Make in India" can't even make safe parachute for its military so far.
http://www.janes.com/article/61152/...hutes-still-unsafe-after-12-years-of-research

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## rott

j20blackdragon said:


>


Surprising India made the list. Or are those Chinese made too?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Dungeness said:


> Fooling others is one thing, but fooling yourself is complete the other, and your elite member status makes things even worse. You'd better make sure India delivers its "*Super-supercompute*r" by 2017 than claiming 132 exaflops per second "*Super-super-super-super-supercomputer" *by 2020.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms



Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.



Dungeness said:


> Fooling others is one thing, but fooling yourself is complete the other, and your elite member status makes things even worse. You'd better make sure India delivers its "*Super-supercompute*r" by 2017 than claiming 132 exaflops per second "*Super-super-super-super-supercomputer" *by 2020.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms



Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle launch etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.



Beast said:


> Indian loves to brag but can't work, it is their culture.  HariPrasad is a fine example.



ohhhhh yes, When we were planning for Mangal mission, you guys told that we are bragging. We successfully reached mangal without any problem. You failed on moon. Who is bragging here????

Had I told you 6 month ago that we are going to launch 22 satellite in one flight of rocket, you would have told me the same thing. Now we are going to launch 22 satellite in one flight. It will be a bragging time for you guys tomorrow. It will be very nice to see you guys tomorrow. Somebody trolling and somebody giving fake congratulationinspite of a sever heart burn. 

read this:

https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...for-space-meteorological-applications.343923/


----------



## CCP

HariPrasad said:


> Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle launch etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh yes, When we were planning for Mangal mission, you guys told that we are bragging. We successfully reached mangal without any problem. You failed on moon. Who is bragging here????
> 
> Had I told you 6 month ago that we are going to launch 22 satellite in one flight of rocket, you would have told me the same thing. Now we are going to launch 22 satellite in one flight. It will be a bragging time for you guys tomorrow. It will be very nice to see you guys tomorrow. Somebody trolling and somebody giving fake congratulationinspite of a sever heart burn.
> 
> read this:
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...for-space-meteorological-applications.343923/



Well, we can watch live video of your city from our satellites .

We can target every thing in your country fast and easily.

new delhi at 0:34

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.
> 
> India’s proposed new supercomputer is set to work at 132 exaflops per second as against an 1 exaflops per second machine being built by Cray Incorporated, the iconic American computer company which has projected that its machine would be ready by 2020.




Totally incorrect. Trust me I have met many people who actually work on these things. Our national supercomputing mission aims to put three 5-10 Petaflops machines by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle launch etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh yes, When we were planning for Mangal mission, you guys told that we are bragging. We successfully reached mangal without any problem. You failed on moon. Who is bragging here????
> 
> Had I told you 6 month ago that we are going to launch 22 satellite in one flight of rocket, you would have told me the same thing. Now we are going to launch 22 satellite in one flight. It will be a bragging time for you guys tomorrow. It will be very nice to see you guys tomorrow. Somebody trolling and somebody giving fake congratulationinspite of a sever heart burn.
> 
> read this:
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/india-be...for-space-meteorological-applications.343923/



Come on! A super super computer as you described and 22 satellites via one rocket are two completely different things. 

A 132 Exa flop computer means 1000x faster than the current fastest one. 1000x faster means it is still science fiction today even for the most advanced countries. So lots of pure scientific research work needs to be done. 

But the latter thing, 22 satellites via one rocket, It is also a nice achievement, but are you sure it could be compared to the super super computer? The Russian Dnepr rocket launched a record-breaking thirty-seven satellites in 2014. Russia already proves human being can do the job today. So it is just a pure engineering thing. Could you understand the difference between scientific research, and engineering research?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Pls pls stop making a complete fool of yourself.
> 
> This really reflects badly on Indians.
> 
> So pls stop bullcraps.
> 
> PS. Even if you succeed in making the vedic machine, India as it currently stands won't have enough electricity to power the gorilla, not even if you lot turn off everything electric.





GS Zhou said:


> Come on! A super super computer as you described and 22 satellites via one rocket are two completely different things.
> 
> A 132 Exa flop computer means 1000x faster than the current fastest one. 1000x faster means it is still science fiction today even for the most advanced countries. So lots of pure scientific research work needs to be done.
> 
> But the latter thing, 22 satellites via one rocket, It is also a nice achievement, but are you sure it could be compared to the super super computer? The Russian Dnepr rocket launched a record-breaking thirty-seven satellites in 2014. Russia already proves human being can do the job today. So it is just a pure engineering thing. Could you understand the difference between scientific research, and engineering research?


Delusion is a disease. Delusion in delusion has no medicine to cure.
Normal people can delude, but if a country's elites are equally delusional....lol, no word to describe such situation in the sub-continent.
https://robertlindsay.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/india-a-self-deluded-nation-by-raghu-dayal/



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Totally incorrect. Trust me I have met many people who actually work on these things. Our national supercomputing mission aims to put three 5-10 Petaflops machines by 2020.


Don't try to preach...Seriously, u should migrant to US.



CCP said:


> Well, we can watch live video of your city from our satellites .
> 
> We can target every thing in your country fast and easily.
> 
> new delhi at 0:34


lol, I can see buses moving.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> This is nothing compared to India's "*Super-Super Computer*" that will debut in 2017!
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms



Incredible India!







+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> India has a better chance getting 10 gold medals in 2020 Olympics than achieving 132 exa flops.


only if cricket and talking is part of the Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Incredible India!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if cricket and talking is part of the Olympics


They can try to host Olympics, the host country has the right to nominate some new games for once.
Before that, they need to try British Commonwealth again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## feilong

Jlaw said:


> Incredible India!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if cricket and talking is part of the Olympics


if any country want to learn "how to BS talk" might need to come to India. Lol everyday they produce 10/10 BS talker. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

@cirr @AndrewJin 

What is the future Chinese development track regarding HPC?

As far as the US is concerned, it has financed three 100-200 Petaflop machines by 2018, and then start work on Exascale, to be commissioned by 2023. 

The only knowledge that I have is that China will upgrade Tianhe 2 to Tianhe 2A, anywhere between 100-200 Petaflops.

Of course there is the plan to reach Exascale by 2020, but I think US would lead in performance count, and may be even in top machine if China doesn't introduce one more machine above 100 Petaflops by 2018.


----------



## kuge

i recalled Mr HariPrasat tends to base hie confidence on some reports/news articles as gospel rather than facts.
for e.g he quoted an article by a chinese scientist who said china's satellite resolution was very much lagging that china had to import data. He actually quoted an outdated articles to prove his point.
Some of you remembered that?
He seems like lack of common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cirr @AndrewJin
> 
> What is the future Chinese development track regarding HPC?
> 
> As far as the US is concerned, it has financed three 100-200 Petaflop machines by 2018, and then start work on Exascale, to be commissioned by 2023.
> 
> The only knowledge that I have is that China will upgrade Tianhe 2 to Tianhe 2A, anywhere between 100-200 Petaflops.
> 
> Of course there is the plan to reach Exascale by 2020, but I think US would lead in performance count, and may be even in top machine if China doesn't introduce one more machine above 100 Petaflops by 2018.


Dunno, tag me when you wanna know more about HSR, expressways, etc.
I'm not into computers and stuff.

Sorry about the video...I posted in the wrong thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## empirefighter

If every Indian was the same with these India guys in this thread, it would bring much fun to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## empirefighter

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> All the progress China is making is awesome but its on economy. We tend to hear very less on China's military progress. I mean, may be Chinese are not interested in their military build up just like of US and Russia. i know China is new player and will take time but that day will surely be a treat to watch when China will become as powerful as US in military tech and science. They have really made Asians proud.
> 
> All the best to China and its hardworking people. Your stuff speaks.


Our military is very powerful,maybe you donot pay attention. We are facing 60% USA navy ,much more than the Russia face,but we still extend our frontline day by day.
But,today,Time is very important to us,we are upgrading the technology and expanding the economy,so we donot invent much money into military(budget only about 1.5% of GDP ). If we surpass the US in economy,we will transfer our technology and economy into military,our military will become very powerful easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

empirefighter said:


> Our military is very powerful,maybe you donot pay attention. We are facing 60% USA navy ,much more than the Russia face,but we still extend our frontline day by day.
> But,today,Time is very important to us,we are upgrading the technology and expanding the economy,so we donot invent much money into military(budget only about 1.5% of GDP ). If we surpass the US in economy,we will transfer our technology and economy into military,our military will become very powerful easily.



I wish u guys good luck from sincerity of my heart.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*China’s New Supercomputer Puts the US Even Further Behind
*
The Sunway TaihuLight is indeed a monster: theoretical peak performance of 125 petaflops, 10,649,600 cores, and 1.31 petabytes of primary memory. That’s not just “big.” Former Indiana Pacers center Rik Smits is big. This is, like, mountain big. Jupiter big.

But TaihuLight’s abilities are matched only by the ambition that drove its creation. Fifteen years ago, China claimed zero of the top 500 supercomputers in the world. Today, it not only has more than everyone else—including the United States—but its best machine boasts speeds five times faster the best the US can muster. And, in a first, it achieves those speeds with purely China-made chips.

http://www.wired.com/2016/06/fastest-supercomputer-sunway-taihulight/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*On that basis alone, TaihuLight is a singular accomplishment. Its 10.6 million cores are more than three times the previous leader, China’s Tianhe-2, and nearly 20 times the fastest U.S. supercomputer, Titan, at Oak Ridge National Laboratory. “It’s running very high rates of execution speed, very good efficiency, and very good power efficiency,” says University of Tennessee computer scientist Jack Dongarra. “It’s really quite impressive.”*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Impressive indeed especially for the use of made in China chips. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

HariPrasad said:


> Ohhhhh dear , I can understand your frustration. We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor. Its weight and length will reduced by 50% and launch cost shall be just fraction of what we have today which is already the cheapest. Prepare yourself for tomorrow.
> 
> /



Dear elite member, it is OK to admit you mistakenly boasted your goal by 1000 folds, and you would have earned the respect, at least from me. By listing up those "me-too" achievements proudly, you actually further embarrassed yourself in front of learned members of PDF.

We are happy for Indian's development, but none of those really amount to any degree of "*frustration*" to us. By thinking your petty success would somehow impact others in any significant way, you are showing a classic trait of certain people, overestimating your significance a little too much. 

Telling people you are making $100 per day is a cute way to make argument. I do hope other elites in Indian society have better grasp of today's world, especially in science and tech front.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## empirefighter

Dungeness said:


> Dear elite member, it is OK to admit you mistakenly boasted your goal by 1000 folds, and you would have earned the respect, at least from me. By listing up those "me-too" achievements proudly, you actually further embarrassed yourself in front of learned members of PDF.
> 
> We are happy for Indian's development, but none of those really amount to any degree of "*frustration*" to us. By thinking your petty success would somehow impact others in any significant way, you are showing a classic trait of certain people, overestimating your significance a little too much.
> 
> Telling people you are making $100 per day is a cute way to make argument. I do hope other elites in Indian society have better grasp of today's world, especially in science and tech front.


Indian people:"we WILL make ******, and this stuff WILL be NO.1"
Chinese people:"we HAS made ***** which is NO.1 now,but we still have the risk of falling behind. so keep going."
we are very different people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

The US banned the use of Intel chips in China's supercomputers.

This is great for China and it turned out to be a blessing in disguise. This forces China to develop and use its own indigenous chips. Also, other major countries are now thinking the same, it's better not to rely on US tech/chips. The US will ban the use of it when it suit them.

I wonder what else the US can do to China. The answer - not much.

Maybe, the US should ban the export of Boeing planes to China. Let's see if this will give a boost to the C919.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cirr @AndrewJin
> 
> What is the future Chinese development track regarding HPC?
> 
> As far as the US is concerned, it has financed three 100-200 Petaflop machines by 2018, and then start work on Exascale, to be commissioned by 2023.
> 
> The only knowledge that I have is that China will upgrade Tianhe 2 to Tianhe 2A, anywhere between 100-200 Petaflops.
> 
> Of course there is the plan to reach Exascale by 2020, but I think US would lead in performance count, and may be even in top machine if China doesn't introduce one more machine above 100 Petaflops by 2018.


Briefly
(1) 100 Pflop Tianhe-2A later in the year(NUDT and partners)
(2) 200-300 Pflop Tianhe-2B in 2018(NUDT and partners)
(3) an upgraded Sunway Taihulight in 2 years(Jiangnan Inst. and partners)?
(4) exascale prototype in 2018(NUDT and partners)
(5) commerical exascale in 2020(NUDT and partners)
(6) CAS has more or less finalized its roadmap for an exascale(don't know if CAS will build the machine on its own hook or with partners, but it can certainly do with a better machine for its supercomputing centre)
(7) a bunch of other HPCs by the likes of Sugon(the Dawning series), Inspur, Lenovo etc.
(8) quantum computer prototype in or around 2020(（USTC and partners. Real quantum computer, not D-Wave the pretender)
(9) a bunch of cities vying for supercomputing centres, state approval being sought
In short, this is not a turtle hare race. China is in this game for the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> The Sunway TaihuLight has already provided computational support to research universities and institutes in China, such as Tsinghua University, Beijing Normal University, Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the First Institute of Oceanography, and achieved significant performance results in key research domains.



Looks like the TaihuLight is going to enjoy high demand from universities across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

empirefighter said:


> If every Indian was the same with these India guys in this thread, it would bring much fun to us.


Mostly are.
Some not so insane ones have left.


cirr said:


> Briefly
> (1) 100 Pflop Tianhe-2A later in the year(NUDT and partners)
> (2) 200-300 Pflop Tianhe-2B in 2018(NUDT and partners)
> (3) an upgraded Sunway Taihulight in 2 years(Jiangnan Inst. and partners)?
> (4) exascale prototype in 2018(NUDT and partners)
> (5) commerical exascale in 2020(NUDT and partners)
> (6) CAS has more or less finalized its roadmap for an exascale(don't know if CAS will build the machine on its own hook or with partners, but it can certainly do with a better machine for its supercomputing centre)
> (7) a bunch of other HPCs by the likes of Sugon(the Dawning series), Inspur, Lenovo etc.
> (8) quantum computer prototype in or around 2020(（USTC and partners. Real quantum computer, not D-Wave the pretender)
> (9) a bunch of cities vying for supercomputing centres, state approval being sought
> In short, this is not a turtle hare race. China is in this game for the long term.


I dunno what u are talking about, look like some cool stuff



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> India has a better chance getting 10 gold medals in 2020 Olympics than achieving 132 exa flops.


lol
Let's bet this year's game.
If India can get 5 gold medals, I will donate one dollar for their supa powa computa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> The US banned the use of Intel chips in China's supercomputers.
> 
> This is great for China and it turned out to be a blessing in disguise. This forces China to develop and use its own indigenous chips. Also, other major countries are now thinking the same, it's better not to rely on US tech/chips. The US will ban the use of it when it suit them.
> 
> I wonder what else the US can do to China. The answer - not much.
> 
> Maybe, the US should ban the export of Boeing planes to China. Let's see if this will give a boost to the C919.



I think sanctions and other ways of punitive measures tend to backfire on certain nations; it is not like you sanction Iraq for two decades and keep children from key medicine, weaken the country and invade it in a second attempt.

Sanctions always misfire on countries like Russia. It solidifies the leadership, invigorates industry and put unbridgeable distances between peoples.

US won't be a partner for Russia in the coming five centuries, for sure, and same goes for China. You show so much hostility and expect us to forget? That's impossible on great nations although it might work on weak ones.

This supercomputer saga involves lots of lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think sanctions and other ways of punitive measures tend to backfire on certain nations; it is not like you sanction Iraq for two decades and keep children from key medicine, weaken the country and invade it in a second attempt.
> 
> Sanctions always misfire on countries like Russia. It solidifies the leadership, invigorates industry and put unbridgeable distances between peoples.
> 
> US won't be a partner for Russia in the coming five centuries, for sure, and same goes for China. You show so much hostility and expect us to forget? That's impossible on great nations although it might work on weak ones.
> 
> This supercomputer saga involves lots of lessons.


There is one thing in which China and US won't compete, that's building a wall which will be paid by Mexicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> There is one thing in which China and US won't compete, that's building a wall which will be paid by Mexicans.



Maybe Mr. Trump will outsource part of the engineering (the parts that involve difficult terrain and other technological challenges) to China's companies whose track record shows that they can build anything anywhere.

Do you think Trump would be bribed?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Maybe Mr. Trump will outsource part of the engineering (the parts that involve difficult terrain and other technological challenges) to China's companies whose track record shows that they can build anything anywhere.
> 
> Do you think Trump would be bribed?


Bribery is legal in a demoncrazy.
Just sign a deal with the regime in the Trump Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Bribery is legal in a demoncrazy.
> Just sign a deal with the regime in the Trump Tower



Exactly. These days they technically call "bribe" a "campaign donation."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Beast said:


> I saw from many western news report this and many of western losers cannot accept this reality. Some has the typical claim of Chinese stole their technology. Ya!! We stole a technology you yourself can't even build
> 
> I can bet many of the are killing themselves over this.


Exactly, "how can we steal something that you don't have?" begs the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

JSCh said:


> *Sunway-TaihuLight outperforms Tianhe-2 as world's fastest supercomputer *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-06-20 15:56:14 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUXI, June 20, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on June 16, 2016 shows interchanger cables of Sunway TaihuLight, a new Chinese supercomputer, in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province. Performing 93 quadrillion calculations per second, Sunway TaihuLight dethroned China's Tianhe-2 from the top in a list of the 500 most powerful supercomputers in the world. Sunway TaihuLight, with 10,649,600 computing cores comprising 40,960 nodes, is twice as fast and three times as efficient as Tianhe-2, which has a performance of 33.86 quadrillion calculations per second, or petaflop/s. The new system was developed by the Chinese National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)​
> NANJING, June 20 (Xinhua) -- China's new supercomputing system, Sunway-TaihuLight, was named the world's fastest computer at the International Supercomputing Conference in Germany on Monday.
> 
> The National Supercomputing Center was also unveiled Monday in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province, where the new-generation supercomputer is installed.
> 
> With processing capacity of 125.436 petaflops (PFlops) per second, which means it can perform quadrillions of calculations per second at peak performance, Sunway-TaihuLight is the first supercomputer to achieve speeds in excess of 100 PFlops.
> 
> The computing power of the supercomputer is provided by a China-developed many-core CPU chip, which is just 25 square cm.


----------



## HariPrasad

Dungeness said:


> Dear elite member, it is OK to admit you mistakenly boasted your goal by 1000 folds, and you would have earned the respect, at least from me. By listing up those "me-too" achievements proudly, you actually further embarrassed yourself in front of learned members of PDF.
> 
> We are happy for Indian's development, but none of those really amount to any degree of "*frustration*" to us. By thinking your petty success would somehow impact others in any significant way, you are showing a classic trait of certain people, overestimating your significance a little too much.
> 
> Telling people you are making $100 per day is a cute way to make argument. I do hope other elites in Indian society have better grasp of today's world, especially in science and tech front.



You can rant whatever suites you. In last year or so, It is undisputadely proven that who is the boss in space technology and rocketry. It is a matter of time when it will be proven that who is the boss in super computing. We are heading for THAAD like air defense and nano missiles. Ultra long range, Air breathing , composite motor etc. In the same way, we are putting up a nation wide super computing network and our 132 exa flop computer shall be ready by 2020. just 600 time faster than what you have. so enjoy your superiority for few years untill we surpass you with unmatchable lead in super computing speed.


----------



## cirr

rott said:


> I love it when the Indians boasts, "we'll train the Vietnamese" or "we'll train the Philippines". With an average IQ lower than the Vietnamese or the Pinoys, I wonder what the training is all about.



Guess who will come out the winner when the Indian army is pitted against the Vietnamese army?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> There is one thing in which China and US won't compete, that's building a wall which will be paid by Mexicans.


.
China already has the Great Wall. There is no need for another one. 

What is needed is the OBOR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

rott said:


> I love it when the Indians boasts, "we'll train the Vietnamese" or "we'll train the Philippines". With an average IQ lower than the Vietnamese or the Pinoys, I wonder what the training is all about.



It is proved in number of times whose IQ is high. You can not reach Mangal even with the help of russian rocket. Failed to carry out orbital correction maneuver and even could not leave even earth orbit. Here you are talking of high IQ. The fact of the matter is that CHinese is not known for their high IQ ever anywhere.


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Totally incorrect. Trust me I have met many people who actually work on these things. Our national supercomputing mission aims to put three 5-10 Petaflops machines by 2020.



Volume production of cutting-edge ultrahigh modulus carbon fibre starts

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20160621/49207693_0.shtml

Modulus of elasticity > 700GPa
tensile strength > 3239 MPa
Load: 26.24CN

can be optimised for further huge increase in performances

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> You can rant whatever suites you. In last year or so, It is undisputadely proven that who is the boss in space technology and rocketry. It is a matter of time when it will be proven that who is the boss in super computing. We are heading for THAAD like air defense and nano missiles. Utra long range, Air breathing , composite motor etc. In the same way, we are putting up a nation wide super computing network and our 132 exa flop computer shall be ready by 2020. Hust 600 time faster than what you have. so enjoy your superiority for few years untill we surpass you with unmatchable lead in super computing speed.



it is hard for me to take the brag from a "ZERO POSITIVE rating, but TWELVE NEGATIVE ratings" guy too seriously. 

Have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

CCP said:


> Well, we can watch live video of your city from our satellites .
> 
> We can target every thing in your country fast and easily.
> 
> new delhi at 0:34



Yes yes you can target our city with your missiles having CEP in kilometers. We can also do that with our agni series and K series. The only difference is that we can do that with single digital accuracy measured in meters. it is targeting Vs targeting. The only difference is Meter VS Kilometer.



GS Zhou said:


> it is hard for me to take the brag from a "ZERO POSITIVE rating, but TWELVE NEGATIVE ratings" guy too seriously.
> 
> Have fun.
> View attachment 312443



Yes, You can quote the number of time here for which I was banned. This is PDF. So It is very natural. I have participated in many very good discussion and started some very interesting threads here. It is very unfortunate that before giving rating or strike, flag is seen first. o let it be 120. I care least here. I generally do not post on PDF now a days except some special discussion. LOL.
Look at the likes I receive also. it is in 5 figure.


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> Yes yes you can target our city with your missiles having CEP in kilometers. We can also do that with our agni series and K series. The only difference is that we can do that with single digital accuracy measured in meters. it is targeting Vs targeting. The only difference is Meter VS Kilometer.



did you go through the entire video? It is a very short one, just 90 sec. If you did, I highly doubt how you come with the conclusion that "CEP in km". You think a "CEP in km" satellite can track a moving object? Or maybe you are blind?

I have to say, you bring lots of fun to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

rott said:


> Exactly, "how can we steal something that you don't have?" begs the question.


.
Why not? You have stolen their idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

HariPrasad said:


> You can rant whatever suites you. In last year or so, It is undisputadely proven that who is the boss in space technology and rocketry. It is a matter of time when it will be proven that who is the boss in super computing. We are heading for THAAD like air defense and nano missiles. Ultra long range, Air breathing , composite motor etc. In the same way, we are putting up a nation wide super computing network and our 132 exa flop computer shall be ready by 2020. just 600 time faster than what you have. so enjoy your superiority for few years untill we surpass you with unmatchable lead in super computing speed.




Easy man, you are making appear all of us Indians crazy. Have you ever worked on a HPC computer? What is your source for this 132 exaflops claim?



cirr said:


> Volume production of cutting-edge ultrahigh modulus carbon fibre starts
> 
> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20160621/49207693_0.shtml



What is it equivalent to? (In sense of Toray fibres)


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Easy man, you are making appear all of us Indians crazy. Have you ever worked on a HPC computer? What is your source for this 132 exaflops claim?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it equivalent to? (In sense of Toray fibres)



TMNTCF's ultra high modulus carbon fibre:

Modulus of elasticity > 700GPa
tensile strength > 3239 MPa
Load: 26.24CN
Spinnability > 1000m

Huge increase in performances achievable after optimization.

Toray? ??

Check out similar products from Donac of Japan and AMOCO of the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

HariPrasad said:


> It is very unfortunate that before giving rating or strike, flag is seen first. o let it be 120. I care least here. I generally do not post on PDF now a days except some special discussion. LOL.
> Look at the likes I receive also. it is in 5 figure.


I found some sense in this statement of yours. Those negative rating alone doesn't portrait the whole picture. I am sure many Chinese members here know what I am talking about, especially those like me who received it as a punishment by the one very member who has this privilege and tends to have a bad habit of pulling the trigger when losing an argument.

Like someone already said, most Chinese,including me,are not jealous of your advancement and catching up. Nor did we aim to make you guys jealous by posting up news about our scientific advancement. Indian people deserve a better future and more influence in the world arena.

Therefore, Chill out and continue to post your opinion as long as it is not too outlandish. There are many Chinese people I know, including me, who have been to your country many times and have some basic knowledge of what is going on on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

HariPrasad said:


> You can rant whatever suites you. In last year or so,* It is undisputadely proven that who is the boss in space technology and rocketry.* It is a matter of time when it will be proven that who is the boss in super computing. We are heading for THAAD like air defense and nano missiles. Ultra long range, Air breathing , composite motor etc. In the same way, we are putting up a nation wide super computing network and our 132 exa flop computer shall be ready by 2020. just 600 time faster than what you have. so enjoy your superiority for few years untill we surpass you with unmatchable lead in super computing speed.



Right, India is THE BOSS in space technology and rocketry!

Just like those cheer that "India will surpass NASA in 10 years", or those dreaming "Superpower India in 2030", how typical Indian you are!. By the way, where is your GSLV-MK3, which was supposed to debut in 2009, or your MMRCA that has been the G-spot for the past 15 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

GS Zhou said:


> did you go through the entire video? It is a very short one, just 90 sec. If you did, I highly doubt how you come with the conclusion that "CEP in km". You think a "CEP in km" satellite can track a moving object? Or maybe you are blind?
> 
> I have to say, you bring lots of fun to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 312446
> 
> 
> View attachment 312447



Man, Do you know what CEP means???!!!!!!!

I talked about missile CEP and you are posting some images here. What those images prove. When you guys loose arguments, you start posting irrelevant news. When you could not respond to our successful mangal yaan mission and your failure on moon and missile CEP, you post some photos with some chinese writting which i can not read.


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Easy man, you are making appear all of us Indians crazy. Have you ever worked on a HPC computer? What is your source for this 132 exaflops claim?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it equivalent to? (In sense of Toray fibres)



Just curious, what kind of propaganda machine in India would make some of you believe India would make a supercomputer that will be 100 times faster than the one Americans are trying hard to build in 4 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> Man, Do you know what CEP means???!!!!!!!
> 
> I talked about missile CEP and you are posting some images here. What those images prove. When you guys loose arguments, you start posting irrelevant news. When you could not respond to our successful mangal yaan mission and your failure on moon and missile CEP, you post some photos with some chinese writting which i can not read.



come on, the Chinese PDF member shows you the video taken by Chinese satellite, and you make a sudden switch to missile accuracy, that's the way you earn reputation in PDF?? That's the way you earn 10,000 likes in PDF??

No one will blame you for lacking of Chinese language capability. But you even could not recognize the satellite is taking video for moving jet?? That has nothing to do with language capability.



Dungeness said:


> Just curious, what kind of propaganda machine in India would make some of you believe India would make a supercomputer that will be 100 times faster than the one Americans are trying hard to build in 4 years?



for the largest democrazy, impossible is nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Dungeness said:


> Just curious, what kind of propaganda machine in India would make some of you believe India would make a supercomputer that will be 100 times faster than the one Americans are trying hard to build in 4 years?



Just the same way America failed to reach on Mars in its initial attempts and we made in first attempt. Just the same way they denied us super computer and we made it ourselves faster than what we had asked for.


----------



## S10

HariPrasad said:


> Just the same way America failed to reach on venus venus in its initial attempts and we made in first attempt. Just the same way they denied us super computer and we made it ourselves faster than what we had asked for.


Well good luck with that. You're going to need a lot of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

HariPrasad said:


> Just the same way America failed to reach on venus venus in its initial attempts and we made in first attempt. Just the same way they denied us super computer and we made it ourselves faster than what we had asked for.



All because of prasad power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

HariPrasad said:


> Man, Do you know what CEP means???!!!!!!!
> 
> I talked about missile CEP and you are posting some images here. What those images prove. When you guys loose arguments, you start posting irrelevant news. When you could not respond to our successful mangal yaan mission and your failure on moon and missile CEP, you post some photos with some chinese writting which i can not read.


When you talking about missile accuracy CEP, you must talk about GPS and Laser Gyroscope. Chinese Beidou is already networked to cover most Asian region. China made its own Laser Gyroscope in 1994 becoming the 4th country in the world capable of making it. So till now only the US, Russia, France and China can produce it. Without these 2 things, it is impossible to make claim that Indians missiles are way accurate than the Chinese.





*India's Missile Shopping List*

_The Risk Report_
Volume 1 Number 1 (January-February 1995) Page 9

India is still weak in many vital rocket technologies, and needs help in composites, electronics, computers, sensors, navigation, guidance, control and propulsion, according to a Pentagon study which ranks countries' military capabilities. To bolster its efforts in these areas, India is looking for imports.

Composites from America dried up in 1992 when the United States sanctioned the Indian Space Research Organization. Lightweight and heat-resistant composite materials are ideal for making rocket motor cases and nozzles. They improve a rocket's range as well as its engine thrust. The U.S. sanctions also dried up ISRO's American sources of application-specific integrated circuits, which are needed for rocket and missile guidance.

India also needs high quality gyroscopes and accelerometers for mis-sile guidance. India has some gyroscopes of its own, but Indian engineers are seeking better equipment "to improve the accuracy and stabilization of their missile systems," says one State Department analyst. India recently obtained U.S. ring laser gyro-scopes for fighter planes, but the gyros are difficult to adapt for missiles. "I don't think India can get there without a lot of help from the outside," the analyst says.

India also hopes to get high quality accelerometers to measure missile speed more accurately. In addition, India is shopping for laser radars to improve guidance, although India has not approached U.S. companies to buy them recently.

Computers are also on India's shopping list, according to the Pentagon study, which says that India has "limited" capability in digital computing, "no capability" in hybrid computing, but "capabilities in some critical elements" of advanced computing.

According to the Pentagon, computers play "a pivotal role in the development and deployment of missiles and missile systems." Digital computers can predict the behavior of entire weapon systems and are required to process space-borne sensor data in real time, the study says. The recent decontrol of computers may have helped India fill some of its needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> Just the same way America failed to reach on venus venus in its initial attempts and we made in first attempt. Just the same way they denied us super computer and we made it ourselves faster than what we had asked for.


Okay, the Indian only PLANNED Venus mission so far, and now you are already claiming it made in first attempt? No wonder how india can make a 100+ exaflops computer in just 4 years, why not in just 4 month or even 4 days. 

Now let's assume that India indeed can make an exaflops computer right now, the most effecient super computer right now is 6 Gflop/watt, while the average is around 2-3 Gflop/watt. So for the best scenario in order to support 1 exaflops super computer you already need 167 MW of power supply and 132exoflops computer would need 22,044 MW of power supply. And to give you a clear picture of how much power it is, the total power capacity allocated to Delhi is 8,346.72 MW. So in order to run this computer, you would need 2.6 time of power capacity that has been supplying Delhi alone, and almost 10% of India's total power capacity.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States_of_India_by_installed_power_capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hexagonsnow

Mufflerman said:


> Awesome. Some achievement that.
> Was in Beijing this week to train some folks. Super impressive city. Don't know why people complain of pollution. It was clean and pleasant and super modern.
> 
> Having experienced a little of China, also felt a lot of hope for India if only we can pull our heads in and get out shit together.


Cause people wanna more clean city and living enviroment with higher standard!


----------



## greenwood

chauism said:


> Okay, the Indian only PLANNED Venus mission so far, and now you are already claiming it made in first attempt? No wonder how india can make a 100+ exaflops computer in just 4 years, why not in just 4 month or even 4 days.
> 
> Now let's assume that India indeed can make an exaflops computer right now, the most effecient super computer right now is 6 Gflop/watt, while the average is around 2-3 Gflop/watt. So for the best scenario in order to support 1 exaflops super computer you already need 167 MW of power supply and 132exoflops computer would need 22,044 MW of power supply. And to give you a clear picture of how much power it is, the total power capacity allocated to Delhi is 8,346.72 MW. So in order to run this computer, you would need 2.6 time of power capacity that has been supplying Delhi alone, and almost 10% of India's total power capacity.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States_of_India_by_installed_power_capacity


 
I didn't know before the super computer are power tigers (electricity guzzler). tks


----------



## GS Zhou

chauism said:


> Okay, the Indian only PLANNED Venus mission so far, and now you are already claiming it made in first attempt? No wonder how india can make a 100+ exaflops computer in just 4 years, why not in just 4 month or even 4 days.
> 
> Now let's assume that India indeed can make an exaflops computer right now, the most effecient super computer right now is 6 Gflop/watt, while the average is around 2-3 Gflop/watt. So for the best scenario in order to support 1 exaflops super computer you already need 167 MW of power supply and 132exoflops computer would need 22,044 MW of power supply. And to give you a clear picture of how much power it is, the total power capacity allocated to Delhi is 8,346.72 MW. So in order to run this computer, you would need 2.6 time of power capacity that has been supplying Delhi alone, and almost 10% of India's total power capacity.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States_of_India_by_installed_power_capacity



For a large potion of Indians, "plan" = "done"; "schedule put on power point" = "reality that has been achieved".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

chauism said:


> Okay, the Indian only PLANNED Venus mission so far, and now you are already claiming it made in first attempt? No wonder how india can make a 100+ exaflops computer in just 4 years, why not in just 4 month or even 4 days.
> 
> Now let's assume that India indeed can make an exaflops computer right now, the most effecient super computer right now is 6 Gflop/watt, while the average is around 2-3 Gflop/watt. So for the best scenario in order to support 1 exaflops super computer you already need 167 MW of power supply and 132exoflops computer would need 22,044 MW of power supply. And to give you a clear picture of how much power it is, the total power capacity allocated to Delhi is 8,346.72 MW. So in order to run this computer, you would need 2.6 time of power capacity that has been supplying Delhi alone, and almost 10% of India's total power capacity.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/States_of_India_by_installed_power_capacity



I am sorry. It happened because my computer suddenly became very slow and i missed the link of what I was writting. Corrected. Thanks for drawing the attention.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I suspect that HariPrassad is a false flagger who is trying to discredit the Indians just like @RisingShiningSuperpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> For a large potion of Indians, "plan" = "done"; "schedule put on power point" = "reality that has been achieved".


Yes, incredible.
I think it's a kind of coping mechanism when the reality is in despair.
They've been cheering up a future HSR years ago, climax attack, every month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

GS Zhou said:


> For a large potion of Indians, "plan" = "done"; "schedule put on power point" = "reality that has been achieved".



We know they are THE superpower when it comes to PPT, but it still surprised me that some supposedly educated, the cream of the crop Indians, who claimed to make $100 a day in a country that poverty line is only 50 cents, could be so ignorant and so incapable of critical thinking, or even lack of common sense. "An open society with a closed mind", like an Indian scholar said long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

HariPrasad said:


> You can rant whatever suites you. In last year or so, It is undisputadely proven that who is the boss in space technology and rocketry. It is a matter of time when it will be proven that who is the boss in super computing. We are heading for THAAD like air defense and nano missiles. Ultra long range, Air breathing , composite motor etc. In the same way, we are putting up a nation wide super computing network and our 132 exa flop computer shall be ready by 2020. just 600 time faster than what you have. so enjoy your superiority for few years untill we surpass you with unmatchable lead in super computing speed.


Remember too much boast will do no good. When we join the supercomputer race, we didn't jump from zero to the #1. It takes us incremental step on yearly basis to reach that top podium. So you should try to build a 10pflops supercomputer first before trying to outjump everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tiqiu

Dungeness said:


> "An open society with a closed mind", like an Indian scholar said long time ago.


Met this guy, very smart man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Tiqiu said:


> Met this guy, very smart man
> View attachment 312475



You met him in person? Whoever the Indian scholar said that is a very smart man. Unfortunately, it will take generations for Indians to truly understand what he meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I suspect that HariPrassad is a false flagger who is trying to discredit the Indians just like @RisingShiningSuperpower.



I thought so as well. But you know, even the Indian President himself claimed that India became a superpower in 2012:

India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times

(Even though India has more poverty/starvation than the entire continent of Africa).

In comparison to that claim, this guy HariPrasad is nothing much.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I thought so as well. But you know, even the Indian President himself claimed that India became a superpower in 2012:
> 
> India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times
> 
> (Even though India has more poverty/starvation than the entire continent of Africa).
> 
> In comparison to that claim, this guy HariPrasad is nothing much.




Interesting indeed. A nation in delusion, from the president to average Joe and john?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Dungeness said:


> Interesting indeed. A nation in delusion, from the president to average Joe and john?



Well the whole point of delusion is that they cannot see their own delusion, right?

Just compare these two articles side by side:

India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times

More poverty in India than in the entire continent of Africa - BBC News 

This is a very good example of cognitive dissonance, i.e. holding two contradictory ideas in your head at the same time.

So it's not even surprising that this guy HariPrasad claims that India is the undisputed number 1 in the field of supercomputers.

Hell, that's tame compared to their claims of having space craft and nuclear weapons several thousand years ago:

Hindu nationalists claim ancient sage 'invented spaceships' | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I thought so as well. But you know, even the Indian President himself claimed that India became a superpower in 2012:
> 
> India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times
> 
> (Even though India has more poverty/starvation than the entire continent of Africa).
> 
> In comparison to that claim, this guy HariPrasad is nothing much.



The superpower India dwarfs the progress China has made so far. What a sad news!

*President Xi: China is still the largest developing country*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well the whole point of delusion is that they cannot see their own delusion, right?
> 
> Just compare these two articles side by side:
> 
> India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times
> 
> More poverty in India than in the entire continent of Africa - BBC News
> 
> This is a very good example of cognitive dissonance, i.e. holding two contradictory ideas in your head at the same time.
> 
> So it's not even surprising that this guy HariPrasad claims that India is the undisputed number 1 in the field of supercomputers.
> 
> Hell, that's tame compared to their claims of having space craft and nuclear weapons several thousand years ago:
> 
> Hindu nationalists claim ancient sage 'invented spaceships' | The National


Self deception is the worst kind of all deception

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

GS Zhou said:


> The superpower India dwarfs the progress China has made so far. What a sad news!
> 
> *President Xi: China is still the largest developing country*
> View attachment 312484



So India is claiming to be a superpower, while China is claiming to be a developing country. We all got the picture. There are some interesting difference on national mentality between these two countries. In the age of internet, how some Indians manage to be so ignorant?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu

Dungeness said:


> You met him in person? Whoever the Indian scholar said that is a very smart man. Unfortunately, it will take generations for Indians to truly understand what he meant.


But he lives in Singapore, so I doubt they will listen to what he says

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Yes in a demonstration of our paper tiger quality, we have just launched 20 satellite in one mission at just 10% of the cost compared to other space launch agency. We just reached mars where you failed miserably inspie of using russian rocket. We are going to launch air breathing engine in a very short time.Mini Hubble, usabl e vehicle and what not?????


xunzi said:


> Remember too much boast will do no good. When we join the supercomputer race, we didn't jump from zero to the #1. It takes us incremental step on yearly basis to reach that top podium. So you should try to build a 10pflops supercomputer first before trying to outjump everyone.


 

See what ever you may say but what I have quoted is not my imagination and i have substentated it with a public domain information. The problem with chinese is that they are unable to tolrate anything if india goes ahead in this area. Look, we have already shown in the spece technology who is the boss. In super computing and defense also, the picture shall be very clear whos is ahead. However, i do not hve any problem if you do not want to believe it. Look at the incident of today. We outjumped everyone in our record flight of PSLV 34 by launching 20 satellite togather. Next month, we are going to outjump every one by using airbreating engine. Had I told you this a year ago, you guys would have mocked me like you are doing today. Ours is a country of brilliant people. We are all set to outperform every one forget about china. Our main problem of week leadership is nomer there. You and me both are here. I will remind you every time when we outjump others. Please keep a big heart to accept some truth which you may not like to accept. Please accept today that we have outjumped each and every country except US in 20 satellite launch in a single flight.
Our next mission is multiple launch in multiple orbit. 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well the whole point of delusion is that they cannot see their own delusion, right?
> 
> Just compare these two articles side by side:
> 
> India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times
> 
> More poverty in India than in the entire continent of Africa - BBC News
> 
> This is a very good example of cognitive dissonance, i.e. holding two contradictory ideas in your head at the same time.
> 
> So it's not even surprising that this guy HariPrasad claims that India is the undisputed number 1 in the field of supercomputers.
> 
> Hell, that's tame compared to their claims of having space craft and nuclear weapons several thousand years ago:
> 
> Hindu nationalists claim ancient sage 'invented spaceships' | The National


 
Ohhhhh, I was just waiting for you with the post of Kalam's statement for 1000th time here. Let me tell you, We are on right track, if not in 2012 than we shall become in 2032. There can always be few years here and there in predicting the future.
And so far as poverty is concern, look what world bank said.
2012,
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...oor-population-world-bank-115100500297_1.html
2012

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...y-rate-at-12-4-in-2011-12-115100600073_1.html

in 2014 World bank Data.




98.9 million is just 8% of our population. It would have shrunk to 5 or 6% by now.

ALL the data I quoted are from World Bank. So not do not troll here. If you can not digest our progress in all area , it is not our fault. I know that You are very upset with 20 satellite launch of India today. Your bregging is not going to prove anything. We have not changed poverty line from 1.25 USD in ppp to 0.24 USD PPP to reduce poverty (By manipulation ) like you people. So just relax and enjoy some coffee. We are going to launch air breathing engine next month. So it is a bad time for you. Now when ever you want to criticize indian poverty, come with authentic and latest figures.


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> Yes in a demonstration of our paper tiger quality, we have just launched 20 satellite in one mission at just 10% of the cost compared to other space launch agency. We just reached mars where you failed miserably inspie of using russian rocket. We are going to launch air breathing engine in a very short time.Mini Hubble, usabl e vehicle and what not?????
> 
> 
> 
> See what ever you may say but what I have quoted is not my imagination and i have substentated it with a public domain information. The problem with chinese is that they are unable to tolrate anything if india goes ahead in this area. Look, we have already shown in the spece technology who is the boss. In super computing and defense also, the picture shall be very clear whos is ahead. However, i do not hve any problem if you do not want to believe it. Look at the incident of today. We outjumped everyone in our record flight of PSLV 34 by launching 20 satellite togather. Next month, we are going to outjump every one by using airbreating engine. Had I told you this a year ago, you guys would have mocked me like you are doing today. Ours is a country of brilliant people. We are all set to outperform every one forget about china. Our main problem of week leadership is nomer there. You and me both are here. I will remind you every time when we outjump others. Please keep a big heart to accept some truth which you may not like to accept. Please accept today that we have outjumped each and every country except US in 20 satellite launch in a single flight.
> Our next mission is multiple launch in multiple orbit.


Honestly that is nothing to boost about because China has already done that with CZ 6 one year ahead of India. *And actually CZ 6 rocket has done that with 1/3 of PSLV launch mass, 103,217 kg of CZ-6 vs 320,000 kg of PSLV-C34, and about the same payload capacity, CZ-6's 1,080 kg vs PSLV C34's 1,288 kg to SSO.* You don't see China bragging about CZ-6 last year of achieving launching 20 satellites in a single flight, because technically the technology is not that much more difficult to launch 20 satellites than let's say launching 3 satellites in one go. It just means you have mastered multi-satellite launch capability.
Also I have to point out is that the record of the most satellites launched in one mission is still hold by Russian Dnepr rocket with 37 satellites in 2014.
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/09/china-debut-launch-long-march-6/
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...atellites-into-orbit/articleshow/52862382.cms
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/06/russian-dnepr-rocket-record-launch-37-satellites/

The funny thing is that from the indian news, it not only conviniently omitted CZ-6 launch last year, and also got the facts wrong about the Russian mission which they could easily find on NASA's webpage. On behalf of the Russian space ageny I have to ask the editor of TOI, where the hell did other 4 satellites went in their report.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> Please accept today that we have outjumped each and every country except US in 20 satellite launch in a single flight.
> Our next mission is multiple launch in multiple orbit.



Congratulations for the launch. 

But why you think you could brag this in front of the Chinese. We used the CZ-6 rocket to do "one rocket, 20 satellites" launch in 2015. 

What's particular important is, CZ-6 is a quick launcher, i.e. it needs less preparation time and fewer infrastructure support for the launch, similar to the ballistic missiles of our second artillery forces (to a certain extent).

Quantity of satellites? Sorry, we don't care that much. What could you expect a 1kg potato to do for you on orbit?

Pictures of the CZ-6 rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

chauism said:


> Honestly that is nothing to boost about because China has already done that with CZ 6 one year ahead of India. And actually CZ 6 rocket has done that with 1/3 of PSLV launch mass, 103,217 kg of CZ-6 vs 320,000 kg of PSLV-C34, and about the same payload capacity, CZ-6's 1,080 kg vs PSLV C34's 1,288 kg to SSO. You don't see China bragging about CZ-6 last year about to achieve launching 20 satellites in a single flight, because technically the technology is not that much more difficult to launch 20 satellites than let's say launching 3 satellites in one go. It just means you have mastered multi-satellite launch capability.
> Also I have to point out is that the record of the most satellites launched in one mission is still hold by Russian Dnepr rocket with 37 satellites in 2014.
> http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/09/china-debut-launch-long-march-6/
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...atellites-into-orbit/articleshow/52862382.cms
> https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/06/russian-dnepr-rocket-record-launch-37-satellites/


 
Ohhhhh What you do is very great achievement and what you can not do is just not difficult. If it is not very difficult than why did you not do that. All money what we got would have gone to you. You troll and bregg here as much as you can. Now also say that mars mission was very esy so India sucesseded and moon mission was very difficult so you failed. Say that.


----------



## EAsian

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cirr @AndrewJin
> 
> What is the future Chinese development track regarding HPC?
> 
> As far as the US is concerned, it has financed three 100-200 Petaflop machines by 2018, and then start work on Exascale, to be commissioned by 2023.
> 
> The only knowledge that I have is that China will upgrade Tianhe 2 to Tianhe 2A, anywhere between 100-200 Petaflops.
> 
> Of course there is the plan to reach Exascale by 2020, but I think US would lead in performance count, and may be even in top machine if China doesn't introduce one more machine above 100 Petaflops by 2018.


Why can't you indians see the main stream？The number of Chinese supercomputer in TOP500 and computing capability has surpass USA，not only the top two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> You met him in person? Whoever the Indian scholar said that is a very smart man. Unfortunately, it will take generations for Indians to truly understand what he meant.


Not possible. I have talked to some Indians who have never worked in India and never willing to work in their home country. They are supposed to more open-minded and the experiences abroad should have largely broadened their horizon. Unfortunately, quite the same closed minded like those back home. I guess because they are from the established upper class and highest caste.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

C130 said:


> it is and it doesn't use any Uncle Sam processors
> 
> but still it's inefficient design compared to the U.S and Japan based supercomputers out right now and more so when Summit and Aurora come in 2017
> 
> though it is more efficient compared to Tianhe-2 by 13%


My friend ... The China supercomputer used domestic CPUs instead of Intel / AMD, it's indeed a bigger progress than world supercomputer rank. Considering China chip industry still weaker than U.S, this N.o1 for China is a greater achievement !

Making domestic CPU is much harder than assembly a supercomputer, Chinese JUST DID IT !

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> Ohhhhh What you do is very great achievement and what you can not do is just not difficult. If it is not very difficult than why did you not do that. All money what we got would have gone to you. You troll and bregg here as much as you can. Now also say that mars mission was very esy so India sucesseded and moon mission was very difficult so you failed. Say that.


Again, non of the Chinese bragged about achieving 20 satellites launch last year with CZ-6. You are the one who kept bringing the subject up here. That definitely says something here doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> Please provide the link of 20 satellite launch of china in a single mission.



Already did in the previous post, anyhow here it is again.
Remember that was September 19, 2015, and *CZ 6 rocket has done that with 1/3 of PSLV launch mass, 103,217 kg of CZ-6 vs 320,000 kg of PSLV-C34, and about the same payload capacity, CZ-6's 1,080 kg vs PSLV C34's 1,288 kg to SSO.* 

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/new-chin...test-top500-list.435632/page-13#ixzz4CIxyzSEf
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/09/china-debut-launch-long-march-6/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

chauism said:


> Already did in the previous post, anyhow here it is again.
> http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/09/china-debut-launch-long-march-6/


You broke his Indian supapower dream. How dare u

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

EAsian said:


> Why can't you indians see the main stream？The number of Chinese supercomputer in TOP500 and computing capability has surpass USA，not only the top two.



But supercomputing power is concentrated on the top. So for example, Sunway light alone has the computing power twice than the other 9 members of the list COMBINED. 

So, if US brings forth 2-3 200 Pflops machines, the bottom machines will hardly count.


----------



## HariPrasad

Beast said:


> You broke his Indian supapower dream. How dare u


 
our super power dream is not flimsy like chinese goods that it will break so easily.


----------



## Beast

HariPrasad said:


> Ohhhhh What you do is very great achievement and what you can not do is just not difficult. If it is not very difficult than why did you not do that. All money what we got would have gone to you. You troll and bregg here as much as you can. Now also say that mars mission was very esy so India sucesseded and moon mission was very difficult so you failed. Say that.


Indian need to wake up from reality. A successful Mars mission does not mean suddenly u can do everything. You failed manned mission. You failed lunar soft landing. You failed your Kaveri engine. You failed your Arjun tank. You failed world fastest supercomputer. You failed high speed rail. You failed HSV.

Indian self delusion at its best. 



HariPrasad said:


> our super power dream is not flimsy like chinese goods that it will break so easily.


Indian only has dream but not reality. Indian is weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> 98.9 million is just 8% of our population. It would have shrunk to 5 or 6% by now.


8% population under poverty line? Great finding! PM Modi should give you a medal to your great contribution for cutting the Indian poverty rate significantly by some simple mouse clicks. 

The most recent World Bank report said >20% population in India living under poverty line.






Handbook of Statistics on Indian Economy 2014-15 (published by Reserve Bank of India in Sept. 2015) says the poverty rate is 21.9% in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

GS Zhou said:


> 8% population under poverty line? Great finding! PM Modi should give you a medal to your great contribution for cutting the Indian poverty rate significantly by some simple mouse clicks.
> 
> The most recent World Bank report said >20% population in India living under poverty line.
> View attachment 312519
> 
> 
> Handbook of Statistics on Indian Economy 2014-15 (published by Reserve Bank of India in Sept. 2015) says the poverty rate is 21.9% in India.
> View attachment 312524


 
First of all 8% is not my finding. It is world bank's finding. It says that India has 98.9 million poors. I just devided that by Indian population of 1200 million in 2014.

GO and read the link I have provided. It is from world bank considering new valuation of Poverty in PPP. FIrst of all read read before you breg here. You guys had reduce the PPP criteria for poverty determination from 1.25 USD PPP to 0.24 USD PPP. We have not done that. I have provided the multiple links . so read first before you start your usual bregging.
Reserve bank has more stringet criterioan that is why the poverty figures are high. If you want a uniform comparision than use world bank DATA.


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 8% population under poverty line? Great finding! PM Modi should give you a medal to your great contribution for cutting the Indian poverty rate significantly by some simple mouse clicks.
> 
> The most recent World Bank report said >20% population in India living under poverty line.
> View attachment 312519
> 
> 
> Handbook of Statistics on Indian Economy 2014-15 (published by Reserve Bank of India in Sept. 2015) says the poverty rate is 21.9% in India.
> View attachment 312524


Delusional people just throw out some random numbers without even thinking about the rationale.
The most terrible diseases is that they don't even realise the existence of disease.



Beast said:


> You broke his Indian supapower dream. How dare u


It's not a dream.
It's a reality declared by their dead president, achieved in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> You guys had reduce the PPP criteria for poverty determination from 1.25 USD PPP to 0.24 USD PPP.



In fact, China's poverty line is 50% higher than global standard. Take a read at the article from the UK-based Economist, which said: "China’s poverty line is equivalent to $1.87 in 2005 purchasing-power parity dollars, *almost 50% higher than the World Bank’s standard*"

http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2014/10/chinas-economy



HariPrasad said:


> If you want a uniform comparision than use world bank DATA.



yes, I'm indeed using the World Bank data. The most recent World Bank database said India's poverty rate is 21.3%, the No.9 highest on earth. Or *No.1 highest among none-African countries.* 





In fact, all the comments you make on this thread, from India's super super computer by 2020, to India does the "20 satellites/one rocket" mission earlier than China, to India and US are the only two countries capable of such mission, to India's 8% poverty rate, to China cuts its poverty rate to 0.24 USD PPP, all of them are wrong, completely wrong.

It's ok for people to make stupid words once or twice. But if the guy speaks stupid things constantly, then either this is a liar, or a fool.

Now I understand why you have that many negative ratings, but NO positive ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> In fact, China's poverty line is 50% higher than global standard. Take a read at the article from the UK-based Economist, which said: "China’s poverty line is equivalent to $1.87 in 2005 purchasing-power parity dollars, *almost 50% higher than the World Bank’s standard*"
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2014/10/chinas-economy
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm indeed using the World Bank data. The most recent World Bank database said India's poverty rate is 21.3%, the No.9 highest on earth. Or *No.1 highest among none-African countries.*
> View attachment 312554
> 
> 
> In fact, all the comments you make on this thread, from India's super super computer by 2020, to India does the "20 satellites/one rocket" mission earlier than China, to India and US are the only two countries capable of such mission, to India's 8% poverty rate, to China cuts its poverty rate to 0.24 USD PPP, all of them are wrong, completely wrong.
> 
> It's ok for people to make stupid words once or twice. But if the guy speaks stupid things constantly, then either this is a liar, or a fool.
> 
> Now I understand why you have that many negative ratings, but NO positive ratings.


He has indeed added a lot of fun here and revealed a whole country's delusion grounded on nothing.

I guess, a person owning a TV in India can self-claim middle class. One Indian working in Shanghai once bragged to me how large their middle class was compared to China and how strong their domestic consumption was. I was speechless at that time. For his mental health, I chose not to poke the bubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HariPrasad

Beast said:


> Indian need to wake up from reality. A successful Mars mission does not mean suddenly u can do everything. You failed manned mission. You failed lunar soft landing. You failed your Kaveri engine. You failed your Arjun tank. You failed world fastest supercomputer. You failed high speed rail. You failed HSV.
> 
> Indian self delusion at its best.
> 
> 
> Indian only has dream but not reality. Indian is weak.




llok here who has delusion and who is a liar?

1) We never attempted man mission and it was not at all our priority nor it is a priority today.
2) It is china which failed in moon mission very badly. Our moon mission is sucessful of all till date and bring in a lots and lots of information including the search of water.
4) Yes we failed in Kaveri. We could not derive wet thrust as per requirement though we exceedd dry thrust. You failed miserably in engine inspite of earmarking 16 BN USD budget for engine and still using Russian engines. You could not even copy pest the same , for which you guys are famous for. 
5) We are very sucessful with Arjun. We developed MK2 version as well. A very lethal tank comparable to anything in desert.
6) We never faile in super computing. We build all as per design very quickly. Now our world's fastes SC is coming. 600 times faster than yours.

And now

You failed with all of your copy cat J 1 to J100. Last year 5 J10 fell down (Declared figure) and four in previous year. . J20 has losts of design problems. J 31 is a junk. J 15 can not carry more than 2 ton payload from Aircraft career. Lioning engine failed and it was found not good for even training. You failed in engine inspte 16 bn USD engine. You filled in Mars mission. You have no plan for planatory study (Like we launched mini Hubble). You tried to copy Brahmos and failed. You tried to copy HQ 9 and ultimately ended up buying S 400. You said your planes are better than that of Russia and ultimately bought Su 35. Same is in the case of Submarine. After tall claims, you bought Russian submarine. We comissioned fast breeder reactor 30 years before you.



GS Zhou said:


> In fact, China's poverty line is 50% higher than global standard. Take a read at the article from the UK-based Economist, which said: "China’s poverty line is equivalent to $1.87 in 2005 purchasing-power parity dollars, *almost 50% higher than the World Bank’s standard*"
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2014/10/chinas-economy
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm indeed using the World Bank data. The most recent World Bank database said India's poverty rate is 21.3%, the No.9 highest on earth. Or *No.1 highest among none-African countries.*
> View attachment 312554
> 
> 
> In fact, all the comments you make on this thread, from India's super super computer by 2020, to India does the "20 satellites/one rocket" mission earlier than China, to India and US are the only two countries capable of such mission, to India's 8% poverty rate, to China cuts its poverty rate to 0.24 USD PPP, all of them are wrong, completely wrong.
> 
> It's ok for people to make stupid words once or twice. But if the guy speaks stupid things constantly, then either this is a liar, or a fool.
> 
> Now I understand why you have that many negative ratings, but NO positive ratings.



ohhhhh it is stupid????

Let me quote the link once again.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...y-rate-at-12-4-in-2011-12-115100600073_1.html

in 2014 World bank Data.






Now if you are not stupid, you will be able to find out percentage of poors from the data of world bank from above chart.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar..._silent_poverty_reduction_miracle_119407.html


Now I quote from this article.

When China claimed to have lifted 220 million people out of poverty, guess what its poverty line was? Just $85 per year, or $0.24 per day! Whatever statistical adjustments you make for comparability, it was far lower than today’s Tendulkar line. Did today’s critics of the Tendulkar line castigate China for fudging? No, they sang China’s praises.

Now keep bregging and exposing your idiocy. I am closing. I have to go.


----------



## JSCh

*Jack Dongarra Shares his Assessment of World’s Newest No. 1 Supercomputer*

June 20, 2016 

_The release of the 47th TOP500 list of the world’s top supercomputers on June 20 at the International Supercomputing Conference in Germany showed a new No. 1 system – the Sunway TaihuLight machine in China that is nearly three times as fast and three times as efficient as system it displaces in the top spot._

_The Sunway TaihuLight, at the National Supercomputer Center in Wuxi, has a theoretical peak performance of 125 petaflops and achieved a performance of 93 petaflops running the LINPACK benchmark. To get some perspective on the system and what it means for HPC, the SC Blog talked with Jack Dongarra, one of the four editors of the TOP500 list, a longtime member of the SC conference planning committee and one of the developers of LINPACK._

_Dongarra, who is a professor of computer science at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville with a joint appointment at Oak Ridge National Laboratory, has a report on Sunway TaihuLight at http://bit.ly/sunway-2016. _

*SC16: So, what happened here?*

China has built a very powerful machine that is 2.75 times as powerful as the former No. 1 system, Tianhe-2, which is also in China. The Sunway TaihuLight has 10.6 million cores and has a theoretical peak performance of 125 petaflops. Running LINPACK at 93 petaflops means it performed at 74 percent of the theoretical peak. Tianhe-2 achieves 62 percent of its theoretical peak with LINPPACK, while Titan at Oak Ridge National Lab achieves 65 percent.

It also has the best power efficiency, performing 6 gigaflops per watt, while the other top systems are around 2 gigaflops per watt. Tianhe-2 is at 1.9 and Titan at Oak Ridge National Lab is at 2.1. So, this new machine has three times the efficiency of the next two most powerful supercomputers on the list.

*SC16: Was this system’s showing a surprise?*

There was a rumor for the last year plus that China is building two systems on the order of 100 petaflops, this one and an upgrade of Tianhe-2 called Tianhe-2A, which isn’t ready yet. This system is bigger than expected with more performance. The fact that they got LINPACK to run on the system and achieved this efficiency is very impressive.

*SC16: What other insights can you provide about the system’s performance?*

Even though LINPACK runs fast, the machine does have slow memory. With HPCG, the High Performance Conjugate Gradients benchmark, Sunway TaihuLight achieved 0.371 petaflops, or 0.3 percent of the theoretical peak. Compare this with Titan, which achieves 1.2 percent of the theoretical peak on HPCG and Tianhe-2, which posted 1.1 percent. So, TaihuLight is a lot slower for applications that involve a lot of memory traffic (data movement).

There are currently four key application domains for the Sunway TaihuLight system:


Advanced manufacturing: CFD, CAE applications
Earth system modeling and weather forecasting
Life science
Big data analytics.
There were three finalist submissions for the Gordon Bell Prize at SC16 that are based on the new Sunway TaihuLight system. These three applications are: (1) a fully-implicit nonhydrostatic dynamic solver for cloud-resolving atmospheric simulation; (2) a highly effective global surface wave numerical simulation with ultra-high resolution; (3) large scale phase-field simulation for coarsening dynamics based on Cahn-Hilliard equation with degenerated mobility.

All three of these applications have scaled to around 8 million cores (close to the full system scale). The applications that come with an explicit method (such as wave simulation and phase-field simulation) have achieved a sustained performance of 30 to 40 petaflops. In contrast, the implicit solver achieves a sustained performance of around 1.5 petaflops, with a good convergence rate for large-scale problems.

The system has a heck of a lot of memory – 1.3 petabytes, compared to 0.7 petabytes for Titan.

It’s also a big step up in terms of its impressive efficiency. It consumes 15.3 megawatts, which is impressive given the number of cores and rate of execution.

*SC16: What does this mean for China?*

Tianhe-2A was supposed to be upgraded with Intel’s Knights Landing processors, but last year the U.S. Department of Commerce blocked the export of Intel technology to some parts of China.

When the Commerce Department blocked the exports, China invested heavily in HPC research and development and they are replacing Intel with their own designs. This system is based on a Chinese processor with 260 cores. For comparison Intel’s Knights Landing has 72 cores. Both of the processors have about the same cycle time – 1.45 gigahertz for the Chinese processor and 1.40 GHz for Knights Landing. It means that China has continued in leapfrogging the U.S. by a considerable amount.

For comparison, Tianhe-2, which was the top machine on the last six TOP500 lists, was twice as fast as the Oak Ridge Titan, or the equivalent of Titan combined with Sequoia at Lawrence Livermore. This new system is twice as powerful as Tianhe-2.

*SC16: What does this mean for the U.S.?*

China now has a very big machine running and producing real results. We are going to have three machines with similar power in 2017, going into production probably in 2018. China has plans to deploy an exascale system in 2020, and the U.S. target date for exascale is 2023.

There is every indication that if they put four times the processors in each node, they can build half of an exascale machine. If they turn the crank a couple of times, they can get to an exaflop. China is clearly ahead of where we are in petascale deployment. If they are truly competitive for the ACM Gordon Bell Prize at SC16, we’ll see the real impact of this system.

Jack Dongarra Shares his Assessment of World’s Newest No. 1 Supercomputer - SC16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## empirefighter

HariPrasad said:


> llok here who has delusion and who is a liar?
> 
> 1) We never attempted man mission and it was not at all our priority nor it is a priority today.
> 2) It is china which failed in moon mission very badly. Our moon mission is sucessful of all till date and bring in a lots and lots of information including the search of water.
> 4) Yes we failed in Kaveri. We could not derive wet thrust as per requirement though we exceedd dry thrust. You failed miserably in engine inspite of earmarking 16 BN USD budget for engine and still using russian engines. You could not copy pest the same .
> 5) We are very sucessful with Arjun. We developed MK2 version as well. A very lethal tank comparable to anything in desert.
> 6) We never faile in super computing. We build all as per design very quickly. Now our world's fastes SC is coming. 600 times faster than yours.
> 
> And now
> 
> You failed with all of your copy cat J 1 to J100. Last year 5 J10 fell down (Declared figure) and four in previous year. . J20 has losts of design problems. J 31 is a junk. J 15 can not carry more than 2 ton payload from Aircraft career. Lioning engine failed and it was found not good for even training. You failed in engine inspte 16 bn USD engine. You filled in Mars mission. You have no plan for planatory study (Like we launched mini Hubble). You tried to copy Brahmos and failed. You tried to copy HQ 9 and ultimately ended up buying S 400. You said your planes are better than that of Russia and ultimately bought Su 35. Same is in the case of Submarine. After tall claims, you bought Russian submarine. We comissioned fast breeder reactor 30 years before you.


 We all admit India is much better and stronger than us from deep heart, as we and our leaders always say:"China is still very poor and will be a developing country for a long time." We are far behind from India which is a superpower. Leave us alone, thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## greenwood

empirefighter said:


> We all admit India is much better and stronger than us from deep heart, as we and our leaders always say:"China is still very poor and will be a developing country for a long time." We are far behind from India which is a superpower. Leave us alone, thx.



China is still very poor and will be developing country for a long time. Far behind from India is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> If you want a uniform comparision than use world bank DATA.





HariPrasad said:


> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar..._silent_poverty_reduction_miracle_119407.html
> 
> 
> Now I quote from this article.
> 
> When China claimed to have lifted 220 million people out of poverty, guess what its poverty line was? Just $85 per year, or $0.24 per day! Whatever statistical adjustments you make for comparability, it was far lower than today’s Tendulkar line. Did today’s critics of the Tendulkar line castigate China for fudging? No, they sang China’s praises.
> 
> Now keep bregging and exposing your idiocy. I am closing. I have to go.



While you requested me to use WORLD BANK DATA for a uniform comparison, you refused to cite any data from the World Bank website directly. What a nice example of double-standard!!

Now let me paste you the data again. All of them comes from worldbank.org

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Totally incorrect. Trust me I have met many people who actually work on these things. Our national supercomputing mission aims to put three 5-10 Petaflops machines by 2020.



(1) Breakingnews by CCTV

Chinese scientists have "captured" the mysterious particle that has eluded physicists for the last 80 years - Mojorana particle

http://news.163.com/16/0622/17/BQ6CQIVP00014JB6.html

The age of quantum computing is really upon us thanks to this major discorvery. 

(2) Quantum fingerprint identification realized over 20km optical-fibre circuit

http://news.ustc.edu.cn/xwbl/201606/t20160621_248136.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

HariPrasad said:


> llok here who has delusion and who is a liar?
> 
> 1) We never attempted man mission and it was not at all our priority nor it is a priority today.
> 2) It is china which failed in moon mission very badly. Our moon mission is sucessful of all till date and bring in a lots and lots of information including the search of water.
> 4) Yes we failed in Kaveri. We could not derive wet thrust as per requirement though we exceedd dry thrust. You failed miserably in engine inspite of earmarking 16 BN USD budget for engine and still using russian engines. You could not copy pest the same .
> 5) We are very sucessful with Arjun. We developed MK2 version as well. A very lethal tank comparable to anything in desert.
> 6) We never faile in super computing. We build all as per design very quickly. Now our world's fastes SC is coming. 600 times faster than yours.
> 
> And now
> 
> You failed with all of your copy cat J 1 to J100. Last year 5 J10 fell down (Declared figure) and four in previous year. . J20 has losts of design problems. J 31 is a junk. J 15 can not carry more than 2 ton payload from Aircraft career. Lioning engine failed and it was found not good for even training. You failed in engine inspte 16 bn USD engine. You filled in Mars mission. You have no plan for planatory study (Like we launched mini Hubble). You tried to copy Brahmos and failed. You tried to copy HQ 9 and ultimately ended up buying S 400. You said your planes are better than that of Russia and ultimately bought Su 35. Same is in the case of Submarine. After tall claims, you bought Russian submarine. We comissioned fast breeder reactor 30 years before you.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh it is stupid????
> 
> Let me quote the link once again.
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...y-rate-at-12-4-in-2011-12-115100600073_1.html
> 
> in 2014 World bank Data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you are not stupid, you will be able to find out percentage of poors from the data of world bank from above chart.
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar..._silent_poverty_reduction_miracle_119407.html
> 
> 
> Now I quote from this article.
> 
> When China claimed to have lifted 220 million people out of poverty, guess what its poverty line was? Just $85 per year, or $0.24 per day! Whatever statistical adjustments you make for comparability, it was far lower than today’s Tendulkar line. Did today’s critics of the Tendulkar line castigate China for fudging? No, they sang China’s praises.
> 
> Now keep bregging and exposing your idiocy. I am closing. I have to go.



Why go so fast after posting so many garbage? Our engine is doing well. 





Your kaveri engine cant even power any plane. 

You supercomputer claim is as good as India bragging to be superpower in 2012 or surpass Shanghai with Mumbai in 2012 which all failed miserably. 

Arjun is a real failure as 300 more T-90s ae bought. 

As for manned mission, can't do it of cos you claimed as not a priority. Then why need to test manned capsule?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> While you requested me to use WORLD BANK DATA for a uniform comparison, you refused to cite any data from the World Bank website directly. What a nice example of double-standard!!
> 
> Now let me paste you the data again. All of them comes from worldbank.org
> 
> View attachment 312583
> 
> 
> View attachment 312584
> 
> 
> View attachment 312585


We should have a clear understanding that we need work harder since our per capita level is still quite low.
No delusional bragging and work harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> llok here who has delusion and who is a liar?
> 
> 1) We never attempted man mission and it was not at all our priority nor it is a priority today.
> 2) It is china which failed in moon mission very badly. Our moon mission is sucessful of all till date and bring in a lots and lots of information including the search of water.
> 4) Yes we failed in Kaveri. We could not derive wet thrust as per requirement though we exceedd dry thrust. You failed miserably in engine inspite of earmarking 16 BN USD budget for engine and still using russian engines. You could not copy pest the same .
> 5) We are very sucessful with Arjun. We developed MK2 version as well. A very lethal tank comparable to anything in desert.
> 6) We never faile in super computing. We build all as per design very quickly. Now our world's fastes SC is coming. 600 times faster than yours.
> 
> And now
> 
> You failed with all of your copy cat J 1 to J100. Last year 5 J10 fell down (Declared figure) and four in previous year. . J20 has losts of design problems. J 31 is a junk. J 15 can not carry more than 2 ton payload from Aircraft career. Lioning engine failed and it was found not good for even training. You failed in engine inspte 16 bn USD engine. You filled in Mars mission. You have no plan for planatory study (Like we launched mini Hubble). You tried to copy Brahmos and failed. You tried to copy HQ 9 and ultimately ended up buying S 400. You said your planes are better than that of Russia and ultimately bought Su 35. Same is in the case of Submarine. After tall claims, you bought Russian submarine. We comissioned fast breeder reactor 30 years before you.



The change on arms imports between China and India, either absolute value, or as a percentage of total defense budget, tells us who is making steady progress, who is becoming more and more reliant on imported technology.





source: SIPRI (STOCKHOLM INTERNATIONAL PEACE RESEARCH INSTITUTE)

BTW, when I was a very small child and heard the name of Arjun MBT for the first time, the tank game I played looks like this.





But now, the tank game my nephew plays looks like this.





But almost *40 years passed*, has the Arjun MBT program been completed? Maybe DRDO (Defence Research and Development Organisation) of India thinks yes, but the Indian Army, the actual user of Arjun, thinks NO.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bobsm

cirr said:


> Breakingnews by CCTV
> 
> Chinese scientists have "captured" the mysterious particle that has eluded physicists for the last 80 years - Mojorana particle
> 
> http://news.163.com/16/0622/17/BQ6CQIVP00014JB6.html
> 
> The age of quantum computing is really upon us thanks to this major discorvery.



Excellent job. Below has some English info on the discovery.

*Chinese scientists successfully detect mysterious particle*
Date: June 22, 2016

An academic paper published by the Physical Review Letters on Tuesday claims Chinese scientists have discovered the mysterious particle, Majorana fermion, in their experiment. 

As a step toward the application of the quantum computing, the group of scientists based at Shanghai Jiao Tong University have made great efforts on the research of the Majorana fermion since 2009. After seven years, they finally detected the Majorana zero mode which could be treated as an indication of finding the corresponding particle. 

*"We first prepared and made a kind of topological superconductive material. With a series of experiments, we have confirmed the condition where the Majorana fermion could exist. Under such condition, we probed into its (Majorana fermion's) spinning property, in other words, the property of magnetism. It (Majorana fermion) passed the magnetic test and we have witnessed its magnetic property and in turn, proved its existence," said Jia Jinfeng, professor of Department of Physics and Astronomy within Shanghai Jiao Tong University. 

In addition to the finding of the particle, Chinese scientists have also figured out the effective way of regulating and controlling the Majorana fermion – a significant step toward its application on the quantum computing. *

*"With regard to the quantum computing, I will give an example to show its advantage. If we have a subject that needs calculation, the classical calculation will take 150,000 years, whereas the quantum computing will finish the calculation within one second, million times faster. And its (quantum computing's) capability is million times of our current supercomputers of Tianhe and Sunway-TaihuLight," said Wang Xi, academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and researcher of Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology within the Chinese Academy of Sciences. *

The existence of the Majorana fermion was predicted by the Italian physicist Ettore Majorana in 1937. Since then, physicists have followed Majorana's step of finding the particles for nearly 80 years.


http://220.181.168.86/NewJsp/news.jsp?fileId=361880

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

let us have a rest
Introduce Wuxi where this supercomputer is located.

*Wuxi City *
6.5 million people
GDP per capita over $ 20,000 in 2015 (not ppp)
Life expectancy 81.91 in 2013 (78.08 in 2005)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*Sunway TaihuLight*
*Taihu= Tai Lake, in Wuxi/Suzhou/Huzhou cities 
*
@Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @Mista

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

bobsm said:


> Excellent job. Below has some English info on the discovery.
> 
> *Chinese scientists successfully detect mysterious particle*
> Date: June 22, 2016
> 
> An academic paper published by the Physical Review Letters on Tuesday claims Chinese scientists have discovered the mysterious particle, Majorana fermion, in their experiment.
> 
> As a step toward the application of the quantum computing, the group of scientists based at Shanghai Jiao Tong University have made great efforts on the research of the Majorana fermion since 2009. After seven years, they finally detected the Majorana zero mode which could be treated as an indication of finding the corresponding particle.
> 
> *"We first prepared and made a kind of topological superconductive material. With a series of experiments, we have confirmed the condition where the Majorana fermion could exist. Under such condition, we probed into its (Majorana fermion's) spinning property, in other words, the property of magnetism. It (Majorana fermion) passed the magnetic test and we have witnessed its magnetic property and in turn, proved its existence," said Jia Jinfeng, professor of Department of Physics and Astronomy within Shanghai Jiao Tong University.
> 
> In addition to the finding of the particle, Chinese scientists have also figured out the effective way of regulating and controlling the Majorana fermion – a significant step toward its application on the quantum computing. *
> 
> *"With regard to the quantum computing, I will give an example to show its advantage. If we have a subject that needs calculation, the classical calculation will take 150,000 years, whereas the quantum computing will finish the calculation within one second, million times faster. And its (quantum computing's) capability is million times of our current supercomputers of Tianhe and Sunway-TaihuLight," said Wang Xi, academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and researcher of Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology within the Chinese Academy of Sciences. *
> 
> The existence of the Majorana fermion was predicted by the Italian physicist Ettore Majorana in 1937. Since then, physicists have followed Majorana's step of finding the particles for nearly 80 years.
> 
> 
> http://220.181.168.86/NewJsp/news.jsp?fileId=361880



Many thanks. 

*Chinese scientists make breakthrough in quantum teleportation*

5 hours ago

Researchers at China's University of Science and Technology have made a breakthrough in the technology of quantum fingerprint identification, with cooperative inputs from both home and abroad.

The journal Physical Review Letters has pronounced their attainment, which proves to the unconditional safety and security of quantum teleportation and to the potential of enhancing its communication route. The journal has appreciated the Chinese experiment as *a significant application of quantum information outside the aspect of quantum key distribution*.

The website of the European Physical Society has cited a quantum teleportation specialist as describing the Chinese breakthrough as having widened the horizon for more applications of the quantum teleportation technology.

Theorized in 2001, experiments on quantum fingerprint identification have been confined to limitation of technology and equipment. Chinese researchers, led by Academician Pan Jianwei, have ventured off with their single photon detector and a 20-kilometer optic fiber link-up. Pan's team has achieved data transmission which is 84 percent less than digital communications. The Chinese attainment on quantum fingerprint identification has surpassed both the transmission rate and capacity of digital communications.

Pan is the winner of the 2012 International Quantum Teleportation Award.

Quantum fingerprint identification is key to securing data transmission through quantum teleportation and to enhancing the capacity of the communication route.

http://newscontent.cctv.com/NewJsp/news.jsp?fileId=36183

@TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

* TaihuLight Superomputer
The light of Taihu!!!




















powered by Shenzhen DJI drone*
@GS Zhou

4:50 high-tech industry in Wuxi City













*Wuxi dialect song!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> (1) Breakingnews by CCTV
> 
> Chinese scientists have "captured" the mysterious particle that has eluded physicists for the last 80 years - Mojorana particle
> 
> http://news.163.com/16/0622/17/BQ6CQIVP00014JB6.html
> 
> The age of quantum computing is really upon us thanks to this major discorvery.
> 
> (2) Quantum fingerprint identification realized over 20km optical-fibre circuit
> 
> http://news.ustc.edu.cn/xwbl/201606/t20160621_248136.html




I also read that the dark matter detector in Space is getting good data, and will reveal its data soon. The Chinese scientist said that the data will be "mark in science's history."

Let's see.


----------



## greenwood

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 312603
> 
> View attachment 312604
> 
> View attachment 312605
> 
> View attachment 312606
> 
> View attachment 312607
> 
> View attachment 312608
> 
> 
> *Sunway TaihuLight
> Taihu= Tai Lake, in Wuxi/Suzhou/Huzhou cities
> *
> @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @Mista

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## empirefighter

greenwood said:


> China is still very poor and will be developing country for a long time. Far behind from India is fake.


If India insist that they are ahead,that is OK. Not bad to us if they choose to ignore the OBVIOUS facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pyr0test

Made an account just to write this post. While everyone are right to be proud of this supercomputer(me included) there's few problems that I hope it gets addressed in the future.
1. inadequate memory: Tianhe-2 have 88GB or RAM per node at just over two TFLOP/s while the sunway have only 32GB per node that runs at 3TFLOP/s.
2. Memory isn't particularly fast either at 136.5GB/s which could be a issues since the CPU already lacks on board cache.
3. There also a mention of inefficient interconnect, didn't dig too much into that so I won't comment.

The above problem resulted in a pretty abysmal HPCG benchmark of 0.371PFLOP/s compared to Tianhe-2's 0.580PFLOP/s.

Don't flame me for pointing out the negatives, always look forward to what my home country can come up with next

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

greenwood said:


> View attachment 312626


You have ignored other prefecture-level cities in the region!
Jiaxing, Huzhou, Changzhou, Shaoxing, Zhenjiang!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

bobsm said:


> Excellent job. Below has some English info on the discovery.
> 
> *Chinese scientists successfully detect mysterious particle*
> Date: June 22, 2016
> 
> An academic paper published by the Physical Review Letters on Tuesday claims Chinese scientists have discovered the mysterious particle, Majorana fermion, in their experiment.
> 
> As a step toward the application of the quantum computing, the group of scientists based at Shanghai Jiao Tong University have made great efforts on the research of the Majorana fermion since 2009. After seven years, they finally detected the Majorana zero mode which could be treated as an indication of finding the corresponding particle.
> 
> *"We first prepared and made a kind of topological superconductive material. With a series of experiments, we have confirmed the condition where the Majorana fermion could exist. Under such condition, we probed into its (Majorana fermion's) spinning property, in other words, the property of magnetism. It (Majorana fermion) passed the magnetic test and we have witnessed its magnetic property and in turn, proved its existence," said Jia Jinfeng, professor of Department of Physics and Astronomy within Shanghai Jiao Tong University.
> 
> In addition to the finding of the particle, Chinese scientists have also figured out the effective way of regulating and controlling the Majorana fermion – a significant step toward its application on the quantum computing. *
> 
> *"With regard to the quantum computing, I will give an example to show its advantage. If we have a subject that needs calculation, the classical calculation will take 150,000 years, whereas the quantum computing will finish the calculation within one second, million times faster. And its (quantum computing's) capability is million times of our current supercomputers of Tianhe and Sunway-TaihuLight," said Wang Xi, academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and researcher of Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology within the Chinese Academy of Sciences. *
> 
> The existence of the Majorana fermion was predicted by the Italian physicist Ettore Majorana in 1937. Since then, physicists have followed Majorana's step of finding the particles for nearly 80 years.
> 
> 
> http://220.181.168.86/NewJsp/news.jsp?fileId=361880


Whoever can control quantum will become god in computations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## greenwood

Pyr0test said:


> Made an account just to write this post. While everyone are right to be proud of this supercomputer(me included) there's few problems that I hope it gets addressed in the future.
> 1. inadequate memory: Tianhe-2 have 88GB or RAM per node at just over two TFLOP/s while the sunway have only 32GB per node that runs at 3TFLOP/s.
> 2. Memory isn't particularly fast either at 136.5GB/s which could be a issues since the CPU already lacks on board cache.
> 3. There also a mention of inefficient interconnect, didn't dig too much into that so I won't comment.
> 
> The above problem resulted in a pretty abysmal HPCG benchmark of 0.371PFLOP/s compared to Tianhe-2's 0.580PFLOP/s.
> 
> Don't flame me for pointing out the negatives, always look forward to what my home country can come up with next



Thank you, I guess you may be involving in the field.



AndrewJin said:


> You have ignored other prefecture-level cities in the region!
> Jiaxing, Huzhou, Changzhou, Shaoxing, Zhenjiang!
> View attachment 312628
> 
> View attachment 312627
> View attachment 312630
> View attachment 312631
> View attachment 312629



Except for Ningbo, I had been to all those big cities.
6 years ago in Autumn, toured to Hangzhou. West lake and Alibaba headquarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

greenwood said:


> Thank you, I guess you may be involving in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Ningbo, I had been to all those big cities.
> 6 years ago in Autumn, toured to Hangzhou. West lake and Alibaba headquarter.
> View attachment 312633
> View attachment 312634


I've been to all!
Ningbo is awesome, the origin of a lot of Shanghainese?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

GS Zhou said:


> For a large potion of Indians, "plan" = "done"; "schedule put on power point" = "reality that has been achieved".



This post cracked me up.......I won't interfere in this thread since i don't know about computers and stuff related to it. But the way one Indian member is bringing his own rude and self praising attitude makes me sick. I mean, you just can't wish good luck to your neighbor if he achieves success without bragging your own one's???

This indian member should look at his Tejas fighter jet, despite so much funds and decades spent on it, it still doesn't get operational clearance. 

Little decency and humble attitude won't cost you dollars........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## greenwood

AndrewJin said:


> I've been to all!
> Ningbo is awesome, the origin of a lot of Shanghainese?
> View attachment 312648
> View attachment 312647



You are right, I worked in Shanghai when graduated. I met serveral Shanghai local originated from Ningbo, including my generous boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

greenwood said:


> Except for Ningbo, I had been to all those big cities.
> 6 years ago in Autumn, toured to Hangzhou. West lake and Alibaba headquarter.
> View attachment 312633
> View attachment 312634



Is this u? Great !!!


----------



## AndrewJin

greenwood said:


> You are right, I worked in Shanghai when graduated. I met serveral Shanghai local originated from Ningbo, including my generous boss.


Now people either take HSR to Ningbo or drive on the crazy 36km-long Hangzhou Bay Bridge from Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> Now people either take HSR to Ningbo or drive on the crazy 36km-long Hangzhou Bay Bridge from Shanghai.
> View attachment 312657


I am a frequent user of the bridge, because my wife likes the seafood in ningbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> I am a frequent user of the bridge, because my wife likes the seafood in ningbo.


Who doesn't?
So you wife likes seafood but didn't allow you buy DJI drone?!
Buy yourself DJI4 this year!
(and give me your old DJI drone)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> This post cracked me up.......I won't interfere in this thread since i don't know about computers and stuff related to it. But the way one Indian member is bringing his own rude and self praising attitude makes me sick. I mean, you just can't wish good luck to your neighbor if he achieves success without bragging your own one's???
> 
> This indian member should look at his Tejas fighter jet, despite so much funds and decades spent on it, it still doesn't get operational clearance.
> 
> Little decency and humble attitude won't cost you dollars........


A humble attitude doesn't cost money, but the Indian guy must believe it would costs his 'face'.



AndrewJin said:


> Who doesn't?
> So you wife likes seafood but didn't allow you buy DJI drone?!
> Buy yourself DJI4 this year!
> (and give me your old DJI drone)


I believe the last sentence must be the core of this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> A humble attitude doesn't cost money, but the Indian guy must believe it would costs his 'face'.
> 
> 
> I believe the last sentence must be the core of this post.


Seriously, it's a sin when u drive your wife all the way to Ningbo for seafood but u don't buy yourself a DJI4.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

GS Zhou said:


> it is hard for me to take the brag from a "ZERO POSITIVE rating, but TWELVE NEGATIVE ratings" guy too seriously.
> 
> Have fun.
> View attachment 312443


Hahaha..... 
I find it a waste of time to even respond to him.



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I suspect that HariPrassad is a false flagger who is trying to discredit the Indians just like @RisingShiningSuperpower.


Nah, he seems pretty genuine to me.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well the whole point of delusion is that they cannot see their own delusion, right?
> 
> Just compare these two articles side by side:
> 
> India will become a superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times
> 
> More poverty in India than in the entire continent of Africa - BBC News
> 
> This is a very good example of cognitive dissonance, i.e. holding two contradictory ideas in your head at the same time.
> 
> So it's not even surprising that this guy HariPrasad claims that India is the undisputed number 1 in the field of supercomputers.
> 
> Hell, that's tame compared to their claims of having space craft and nuclear weapons several thousand years ago:
> 
> Hindu nationalists claim ancient sage 'invented spaceships' | The National


  
Omg, Chinese-dragon, stop making me laugh so much. 



GS Zhou said:


> The change on arms imports between China and India, either absolute value, or as a percentage of total defense budget, tells us who is making steady progress, who is becoming more and more reliant on imported technology.
> View attachment 312588
> 
> 
> source: SIPRI (STOCKHOLM INTERNATIONAL PEACE RESEARCH INSTITUTE)
> 
> BTW, when I was a very small child and heard the name of Arjun MBT for the first time, the tank game I played looks like this.
> View attachment 312592
> 
> 
> But now, the tank game my nephew plays looks like this.
> View attachment 312593
> 
> 
> But almost *40 years passed*, has the Arjun MBT program been completed? Maybe DRDO (Defence Research and Development Organisation) of India thinks yes, but the Indian Army, the actual user of Arjun, thinks NO.
> 
> View attachment 312594


Haha... I play this game in my android phone. It's called "world of tanks blitz" on Android.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

chauism said:


> Again, non of the Chinese bragged about achieving 20 satellites launch last year with CZ-6. You are the one who kept bringing the subject up here. That definitely says something here doesn't it?



Some people just have to make a mountain out of an anthill, and endow a trivial progress with artificial significance, out of the mixture of their inflated ego and the deep rooted inferior complex. Next time, they are going to proudly announce that their astronauts are the first human eating curry in space, and the whole country will be in frenzy for claiming yet another title of World's First.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20blackdragon

12 of the 20 satellites are Dove nanosatellites by Planet Labs of San Francisco. They are very small satellites.





See those tiny things on top of the wooden crates? That's what India launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

j20blackdragon said:


> 12 of the 20 satellites are Dove nanosatellites by Planet Labs of San Francisco. They are very small satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See those tiny things on top of the wooden crates? That's what India launched.



I had a strong feeling that most of these 20 satellites were nanosatellites.

Thanks for exposing the fraudulent Indian 'achievement'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Sugon's 100 Pflop machine the *Dawning 7000* is near completion.

The unveiling of the supercomputer, which uses home-grown Loongson CPUs developed at the Institute of Computing Technology (ICT), CAS, still needs the approval of relevant state authorities.

@Bussard Ramjet

So China is gonna end up with three 100 Pflop HPCs a few months down the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

Pyr0test said:


> Made an account just to write this post. While everyone are right to be proud of this supercomputer(me included) there's few problems that I hope it gets addressed in the future.
> 1. inadequate memory: Tianhe-2 have 88GB or RAM per node at just over two TFLOP/s while the sunway have only 32GB per node that runs at 3TFLOP/s.
> 2. Memory isn't particularly fast either at 136.5GB/s which could be a issues since the CPU already lacks on board cache.
> 3. There also a mention of inefficient interconnect, didn't dig too much into that so I won't comment.
> 
> The above problem resulted in a pretty abysmal HPCG benchmark of 0.371PFLOP/s compared to Tianhe-2's 0.580PFLOP/s.
> 
> Don't flame me for pointing out the negatives, always look forward to what my home country can come up with next



I like your points. We need to address these issues and maintain our No.1 position in the race of super computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Also Sunway Taihulight will be exceeded by *Sunway Earthlight* in a couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

cirr said:


> Sugon's 100 Pflop machine the *Dawning 7000* is near completion.
> 
> The unveiling of the supercomputer, which uses home-grown Loongson CPUs developed at the Institute of Computing Technology (ICT), CAS, still needs the approval of relevant state authorities.
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet
> 
> So China is gonna end up with three 100 Pflop HPCs a few months down the road.



Why does everything need state approval?

Just adds more bureaucracy to the speed of achieving things. Bureaucracy slows things down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> Why does everything need state approval?
> 
> Just adds more bureaucracy to the speed of achieving things. Bureaucracy slows things down.



I think regulation is required to keep things going in an orderly fashion and prevent waste or overcapacity. I agree that the oversight bureaucracy needs to be rendered more efficient. But, for some reason, I like to have government oversight on everything, from culture to science.



AndrewJin said:


> Who doesn't?
> So you wife likes seafood but didn't allow you buy DJI drone?!
> Buy yourself DJI4 this year!
> *(and give me your old DJI drone)*



Ha ha ha! That's a nice causality you see between sea food and DJI drone, @AndrewJin ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauism

j20blackdragon said:


> 12 of the 20 satellites are Dove nanosatellites by Planet Labs of San Francisco. They are very small satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See those tiny things on top of the wooden crates? That's what India launched.


The reason I said that it is not that more difficult to launch 20 satellites than 3 satellites like they usually do in last century is that back then the most important factor limits the number of satellites per launch is not rocket control technology, but rather it was contrained by the weight and size of satellites themselves. So now the reason everyone suddenly is able to launch dozens of satellites in single mission is not there is a breakthrough in rocket launching technology but it is mainly due to the breakthrough in miniaturization of satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

chauism said:


> The reason I said that it is not that more difficult to launch 20 satellites than 3 satellites like they usually do in last century is that back then the most important factor limits the number of satellites per launch is not rocket control technology, but rather it was contrained by the weight and size of satellites themselves. So now the reason everyone suddenly is able to launch dozens of satellites in single mission is not there is a breakthrough in rocket launching technology but it is mainly due to the breakthrough in miniaturization of satellites.




Just curious if all 20 satellites share the same orbit, or they were distributed to different orbits like what CZ-6 did in its maiden fight with a “smart distributor” last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

chauism said:


> The reason I said that it is not that more difficult to launch 20 satellites than 3 satellites like they usually do in last century is that back then the most important factor limits the number of satellites per launch is not rocket control technology, but rather it was contrained by the weight and size of satellites themselves. So now the reason everyone suddenly is able to launch dozens of satellites in single mission is not there is a breakthrough in rocket launching technology but it is mainly due to the breakthrough in miniaturization of satellites.


those tiny satellites are mostly made of COTS with little juice and doesn't last very long in space. they are mainly designed to do certain experiments and then become trash in few weeks or months. very little money to be made from launching those

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

qwerrty said:


> those tiny satellites are mostly made of COTS with little juice and doesn't last very long in space. they are mainly designed to do certain experiments and then become trash in few weeks or months. very little money to be made from launching those



It's useful for India where the braggarts can brag about their shupapowah status.

When China launched 20 satellites with the Long March 6, no one cared because it's not even an achievement to launch many tiny satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## chauism

Dungeness said:


> Just curious if all 20 satellites share the same orbit, or they were distributed to different orbits like what CZ-6 did in its maiden fight with a “smart distributor” last year.


Althrough 14 of the 20 satellites that weighted less than 5 kg are most likely piggybacked mission, the other 6 satellites were probably sent to different orbit with different speed. I don't have any detail of the exact method but this technology is actually nothing new.

The interesting thing is that PSLV is 15 meters longer than CZ-6 albeit it is thinner in diameter 2.8m vs 3.35m, and it is 2 times heavier than CZ-6 in total mass 320,000kg vs 103,000 kg, but it has almost the same payload capacity as CZ-6 1,280 kg vs 1,080 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

Beidou2020 said:


> It's useful for India where the braggarts can brag about their shupapowah status.
> 
> When China launched 20 satellites with the Long March 6, no one cared because it's not even an achievement to launch many tiny satellites.


the cream of the crop is 4t + gto communication satellite where you can charge hundreds of millions per launch  $$$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

chauism said:


> Althrough 14 of the 20 satellites that weighted less than 5 kg are most likely piggybacked mission, the other 6 satellites were probably sent to different orbit with different speed. I don't have any detail of the exact method but this technology is actually nothing new.
> 
> The interesting thing is that PSLV is 15 meters longer than CZ-6 albeit it is thinner in diameter 2.8m vs 3.35m, and it is 2 times heavier than CZ-6 in total mass 320,000kg vs 103,000 kg, but it has almost the same payload capacity as CZ-6 1,280 kg vs 1,080 kg



Indian rockets all have the same problem. The much hyped GSLV-MK3 has the launch 640t, payload to LEO is 8t, and payload to GTO is only 4t which is even less than 20 year old CZ-3B (430t launch weight, 12T to LEO, 5T to GTO).



Beidou2020 said:


> It's useful for India where the braggarts can brag about their shupapowah status.
> 
> When China launched 20 satellites with the Long March 6, no one cared because it's not even an achievement to launch many tiny satellites.



They take pride for some achievements that in our eyes are not even worth mentioning, much like Chinese in 70's or 80's in the eyes of Americans. 

Nonetheless, India is making progress in space front that deserve a congratulation card, if not for some Indian members who tend to blow their mild progress out of proportion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

Dungeness said:


> Indian rockets all have the same problem. The much hyped GSLV-MK3 has the launch 640t, payload to LEO is 8t, and payload to GTO is only 4t which is even less than 20 year old CZ-3B (430t launch weight, 12T to LEO, 5T to GTO).



The Indians were celebrating like they got the world's most advanced space rocket when the GSLV-MK3 launched. China achieved that same capability 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Beidou2020 said:


> The Indians were celebrating like they got the world's most advanced space rocket when the GSLV-MK3 launched. China achieved that same capability 20 years ago.



The full version of GSLV-MK3 has not launched yet, meaning what they have tested is a work-in-progress without the critical upper stage with LH-2/LOX engine that has always been the biggest hurdle for ISRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauism

Dungeness said:


> Indian rockets all have the same problem. The much hyped GSLV-MK3 has the launch 640t, payload to LEO is 8t, and payload to GTO is only 4t which is even less than 20 year old CZ-3B (430t launch weight, 12T to LEO, 5T to GTO).


GSLV Mk3 I can understand because it only has 2 boosters where as CZ-3B uses 4 boosters, but for PSLV C34 it is like CZ-6 which doesn't use any boostes at all. The only explaination I can find is that CZ-6 has much higher specific impulse for all three of its rocket stage than PSLV-C34.


----------



## Dungeness

chauism said:


> GSLV Mk3 I can understand because it only has 2 boosters where as CZ-3B uses 4 boosters, but for PSLV C34 it is like CZ-6 which doesn't use any boostes at all. The only explaination I can find is that CZ-6 has much higher specific impulse for all three of its rocket stage than PSLV-C34.



They use mixture of solid fuel engines and liquid fuel engines in different stages on PSLV, and solid fuel boosters on GSLV. The solid fuel engines are technically simpler but less efficient than liquid fuel engines. I think this is the main reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think regulation is required to keep things going in an orderly fashion and prevent waste or overcapacity. I agree that the oversight bureaucracy needs to be rendered more efficient. But, for some reason, I like to have government oversight on everything, from culture to science.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha! That's a nice causality you see between sea food and DJI drone, @AndrewJin ...


Sea food>>>sea>>>Shenzhen by the sea>>>>Shenzhen>>>>DJI drone

Xiaomi Drone is expected to be launched soon.
It seems like a much more affordable drone compared to phantom series of DJI.
DJI is undoubtedly the best so far.
Every drone declares itself having surpassed DJI but over time the status of DJI has just been strengthened.
But I hope there could be more drones designed in China on par with DJI drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GS Zhou said:


> The change on arms imports between China and India, either absolute value, or as a percentage of total defense budget, tells us who is making steady progress, who is becoming more and more reliant on imported technology.
> View attachment 312588
> 
> 
> source: SIPRI (STOCKHOLM INTERNATIONAL PEACE RESEARCH INSTITUTE)
> 
> BTW, when I was a very small child and heard the name of Arjun MBT for the first time, the tank game I played looks like this.
> View attachment 312592
> 
> 
> But now, the tank game my nephew plays looks like this.
> View attachment 312593
> 
> 
> But almost *40 years passed*, has the Arjun MBT program been completed? Maybe DRDO (Defence Research and Development Organisation) of India thinks yes, but the Indian Army, the actual user of Arjun, thinks NO.
> 
> View attachment 312594



CHina was once upon a time a biggest Arms importer of the world. Here the issue is that they say that their planes are better than Russia and than go to Russia and import Su 30 and Su 37. This shows how flimsy.

yes, Army and DRDO shall fight. Your army has no right to deny anything given to them. 5 J10s have fallen down but still your airforce can not say no to it. Actually they are made to fall down after couple of years of service.



Beast said:


> Why go so fast after posting so many garbage? Our engine is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kaveri engine cant even power any plane.
> 
> You supercomputer claim is as good as India bragging to be superpower in 2012 or surpass Shanghai with Mumbai in 2012 which all failed miserably.
> 
> Arjun is a real failure as 300 more T-90s ae bought.
> 
> As for manned mission, can't do it of cos you claimed as not a priority. Then why need to test manned capsule?



Ohhhhh so this point wise detailed reply is garbage because you find it difficult to counter????

If your engine is doing well than why are you buying from Russia?? Just to do charity like you buy submarines and planes from russia???



GS Zhou said:


> While you requested me to use WORLD BANK DATA for a uniform comparison, you refused to cite any data from the World Bank website directly. What a nice example of double-standard!!
> 
> Now let me paste you the data again. All of them comes from worldbank.org
> 
> View attachment 312583
> 
> 
> View attachment 312584
> 
> 
> View attachment 312585



To Refute the DATA of World Bank 2014, 2011 DATA is produced. What more idiocy can people exhibit in discussion. 

First they told that India has more poverty than Sahara and Africa. When countered by World bank DATA of 2014, he counter Argued with world bank DATA of 2011. How can you you argue with a person who do not follow the logic. Who do not recognize any source except his own. 

They are world bank DATA produce in open sources with a lots of other details. You can be happy with that data. Yesterday, I was watching a program of one european news chennel. The ladt expert of waterloo university was saying that chinese poverty figures are of considering 1 USD in ppp. She said that if china consider 2 USD in ppp, CHina has 300 million poors. That is 25% of your population. Let me search and post the link.


Search China Vs India , A 16.07 Second VIdeo is there. A lady expert is saying about China.


----------



## Beidou2020

HariPrasad said:


> CHina was once upon a time a biggest Arms importer of the world. Here the issue is that they say that their planes are better than Russia and than go to Russia and import Su 30 and Su 37. This shows how flimsy.
> 
> yes, Army and DRDO shall fight. Your army has no right to deny anything given to them. 5 J10s have fallen down but still your airforce can not say no to it. Actually they are made to fall down after couple of years of service.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh so this point wise detailed reply is garbage because you find it difficult to counter????
> 
> If your engine is doing well than why are you buying from Russia?? Just to do charity like you buy submarines and planes from russia???
> 
> 
> 
> They are world bank DATA produce in open sources with a lots of other details. You can be happy with that data. Yesterday, I was watching a program of one european news chennel. The ladt expert of waterloo university was saying that chinese poverty figures are of considering 1 USD in ppp. She said that if china consider 2 USD in ppp, CHina has 300 million poors. That is 25% of your population. Let me search and post the link.



Hari Prasad embarrassing himself and his countrymen once again.

India will have a 132 exaflop computer by 2020 

You do realise that getting to just 1 exaflop is considered the supercomputing equivalent of landing a man on the moon?

And here you are humiliating yourself that India will achieve 132 exaflop by 2020. That's like saying India will have a man on Pluto while the other countries are struggling to just put a man on the moon.

We all know how you embarrassed yourself in the remote sensing satellite argument last year. Should we post the link to that thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

chauism said:


> Althrough 14 of the 20 satellites that weighted less than 5 kg are most likely piggybacked mission, *the other 6 satellites were probably sent to different orbit with different speed. * I don't have any detail of the exact method but this technology is actually nothing new.
> 
> The interesting thing is that PSLV is 15 meters longer than CZ-6 albeit it is thinner in diameter 2.8m vs 3.35m, and it is 2 times heavier than CZ-6 in total mass 320,000kg vs 103,000 kg, but it has almost the same payload capacity as CZ-6 1,280 kg vs 1,080 kg



They are not there yet. According to "the Hindu", all 20 satellites are injected into the *SAME *orbit. So there is no much difficulty to piggyback one more sack of potatoes. For some, a Big Mac is indeed a feast.

http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/sc...ll-set-for-new-experiments/article8746631.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Beidou2020 said:


> Hari Prasad embarrassing himself and his countrymen once again.
> 
> India will have a 132 exaflop computer by 2020
> 
> You do realise that getting to just 1 exaflop is considered the supercomputing equivalent of landing a man on the moon?
> 
> And here you are humiliating yourself that India will achieve 132 exaflop by 2020. That's like saying India will have a man on Pluto while the other countries are struggling to just put a man on the moon.
> 
> We all know how you embarrassed yourself in the remote sensing satellite argument last year. Should we post the link to that thread?



I know you are finding it difficult to digest but this is not my own source of information. This is our government mission for which we have earmarked Rs 11000 crore. In argument against me from yesterday, you guys have proved the quality of logic you follow and your unwillingness to accept anything from any source except yours.



empirefighter said:


> We all admit India is much better and stronger than us from deep heart, as we and our leaders always say:"China is still very poor and will be a developing country for a long time." We are far behind from India which is a superpower. Leave us alone, thx.



I never said that, I simply refuted the baseless bluffs of chinese to undermine Indian achievements to which you do not want to give credit. I will always give china a credit when it is due. I am not like you people who will post hare decades old news repeatedly to just attempt to prove that India is even worse than Africa. I have substantiated with reference (Authentic) in support of my argument.


----------



## Dungeness

HariPrasad said:


> I know you are finding it difficult to digest but this is not my own source of information. This is our government mission for which we have earmarked Rs 11000 crore. In argument against me from yesterday, you guys have proved the quality of logic you follow and your unwillingness to accept anything from any source except yours.




Actually, we have difficulty to understand how in the world you got your "Elite Member" status. It is a embarrassment to PDF. Not only you lack the common sense, also you lack the decency to admit your mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HariPrasad

Dungeness said:


> They are not there yet. According to "the Hindu", all 20 satellites are injected into the *SAME *orbit. So there is no much difficulty to piggyback one more sack of potatoes. For some, a Big Mac is indeed a feast.
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/sc...ll-set-for-new-experiments/article8746631.ece



They are injected in same orbit at different time. Our next mission will inject satellites in different orbits. We carried out that experiment in this mission itself where we stopped the engine, move the vehicle in other orbit, restarted it and stopped it once again and restarted. Next mission will witness injection into different orbits.



Dungeness said:


> Actually, we have difficulty to understand how in the world you got your "Elite Member" status. It is a embarrassment to PDF. Not only you lack the common sense, also you lack the decency to admit your mistakes.



I know you have many more difficulties in understanding other issues as well. This is a wonder of CPC education.


----------



## Dungeness

HariPrasad said:


> They are injected in same orbit at different time. Our next mission will inject satellites in different orbits. We carried out that experiment in this mission itself where we stopped the engine, move the vehicle in other orbit, restarted it and stopped it once again and restarted. Next mission will witness injection into different orbits.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have many more difficulties in understanding other issues as well. This is a wonder of CPC education.



Of course they should be injected in different time, anything special about it? 

What you have demonstrated in this thread, combined with your daily earning you willingly disclosed, it dose tell us something about India education. No wonder your guys refuse to participate PASA test after your first showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> I know you are finding it difficult to digest but this is not my own source of information. This is our government mission for which we have earmarked Rs 11000 crore. In argument against me from yesterday, you guys have proved the quality of logic you follow and your unwillingness to accept anything from any source except yours.


Whoever wrote the news piece about India to achieve 132 exaflops computer in just four year, is either he is crazy or stupid himself or he mistook petaflops as exaflops because 132 petaflops is more a reasonable goal. If you indeed insist on it being 132 exaflops, then stop avoiding my question about how India is going to support this machine which will at least need almost 10% of the total India's power capacity. That is also the question you should be asking whomever told you this crap yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Dungeness said:


> Of course they should be injected in different time, anything special about it?
> 
> What you have demonstrated in this thread, combined with your daily earning you willingly disclosed, it dose tell us something about India education. No wonder your guys refuse to participate PASA test after your first showing.



Your poor reading skills is once again on display. I did not display my income willingly. Your fellow told me that it is 50 USD and not rupee. I just said that it is not a big amount but just my half day income. 

We have a world wide recolonization of our education with our boys occupying World's biggest corporation at just the age in their forties. it includes NASA, Microsoft, Google, many universities of US, MIT and what ever you can bring on the card. We top everywhere. However, if telling us low IQ or bring in BS of PASA test here make you happy than so be it. I as a citizen of world's biggest democracy respect your right to be happy though it is against me and against Indians as a whole.



chauism said:


> Whoever wrote the news piece about India to achieve 132 exaflops computer in just four year, is either he is crazy or stupid himself or he mistook petaflops as exaflops because 132 petaflops is more a reasonable goal. If you indeed insist on it being 132 exaflops, then stop avoiding my question about how India is going to support this machine which will at least need almost 10% of the total India's power capacity. That is also the question you should be asking whomever told you this crap yourself.



Ok let it be so if you can be happy with that. The article also states that CRAY will make 1 exa flop computer and ours will be faster than that. Still you bring in this shitty theory of misunderstanding. That is why I always say that you guys are poorly educated and never talk with logic.


----------



## Dungeness

HariPrasad said:


> Your poor reading skills is once again on display. I did not display my income willingly. *Your fellow told me that it is 50 USD and not rupee. I just said that it is not a big amount but just my half day income. *
> 
> We have a world wide recolonization of our education with our boys occupying World's biggest corporation at just the age in their forties. it includes NASA, Microsoft, Google, many universities of US, MIT and what ever you can bring on the card. We top everywhere. However, if telling us low IQ or bring in BS of PASA test here make you happy than so be it. I as a citizen of world's biggest democracy respect your right to be happy though it is against me and against Indians as a whole.



It means your are making about $100 per day, anything different? Now I am wondering the IQ level of those who make 32 rupee a day.  Anyway, thank you for your entertaining value, my dear Elite Member, good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Dungeness said:


> It means your are making about $100 per day, anything different? Now I am wondering the IQ level of those who make 32 rupee a day.



Ohhh yes, After all you guys are very well known for your high IQ. Your china town in US and other places are very well known for their wealth and cleanliness. Pizzamen is the Job requiring very high IQ that is why it is respected everywhere compared to Indian doctors , scientist , educationist and finance consultant. I bow down to you and whole china for their high IQ and commendable respect they get from whole world as a diaspora and as a country.


----------



## cirr

Why you guys waste time with a deranged limpet who cheers for India no matter what is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

HariPrasad said:


> I know you are finding it difficult to digest but this is not my own source of information. This is our government mission for which we have earmarked Rs 11000 crore. In argument against me from yesterday, you guys have proved the quality of logic you follow and your unwillingness to accept anything from any source except yours.



Anyone, and I really do mean anyone, that thinks they can get a 132 exaflop supercomputer by 2020 is not just delusional, but mentally braindead.

Do you even realise how outrageously powerful 132 exaflops is?

This is why we laugh at Indians and India.

In June 2016, the fastest supercomputer is 93 PETAFLOPS, and you think in just 3.5 years that India will get a 132 EXAFLOP supercomputer?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Beidou2020 said:


> Anyone, and I really do mean anyone, that thinks they can get a 132 exaflop supercomputer by 2020 is not just delusional, but mentally braindead.
> 
> Do you even realise how outrageously powerful 132 exaflops is?
> 
> This is why we laugh at Indians and India.
> 
> In June 2016, the fastest supercomputer is 93 PETAFLOPS, and you think in just 3.5 years that India will get a 132 EXAFLOP supercomputer?



Your chinese member said that China will have 200 Exaflop computer by 2020 and computer without any computation power limit by 2030/. You need to lecture him this.

You can laugh or cry and that is not our concern. We do not give a damn to what chinese think about us. We simply Ignore them because we know that they are the people not worth our attention. We have many better work to do such as 132 Exa flop computer, Venus mission, Nano missiles, reusable launch vehicle, scremjet engine, BMD of THAAD catagory, Cold fusion, Beam weapon etc.


----------



## cirr

Beidou2020 said:


> Add indoor plumbing to that list as well.



Don't forget the proverbial rifle. Make-in-India rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

cirr said:


> Why you guys waste time with a deranged limpet who cheers for India no matter what is beyond me.



Typical chinese. When can not win argument, they start personal attack.. You must find out some more abusing word from dictionary to abuse me and other Indians. Pakistani friends will help you.

Good by. Now you guys do not have anything left to argue except personal attack on me. I am leaving. Pl do not quote me. You can abuse me like ever do but do not argue. Now I do not want to come back on this forum. You can discuss here the worse than African poverty and low IQ of Indians among yourself without quoting me. 

Bye bye.


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Why you guys waste time with a deranged limpet who cheers for India no matter what is beyond me.


Agree.
Just look at their poor performance in academic researches, in the broader context of extremely poor education level of average people, it's very easy to understand. (well, they now probably will argue based on NASA scientist and Microsoft CEO). A president can brag about 2012 supa powa, what u can expect from the ordinary?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

@HariPrasad I admire your courage to post nonsense constantly. It is not an easy job. At least I lack of the "hard facial skin" and "hard mouth" which are the core pre-conditions for such a difficult job.



HariPrasad said:


> Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up.


It is you that come here and saying that India will have a super super computer by 2020. But, currently the fastest one in India is just 901.5 TFLOP. An 132 EFLOP computer is 150,000x faster than the fastest Indian computer today. Are you serious that India can really cover such a huge gap in just four years?? That's just like a country can only produce small fish boat today, but it tells you it will produce a Ford-class alike carrier in just four years. Don't you think it is far toooo crazy?



HariPrasad said:


> Please accept today that we have outjumped each and every country except US in 20 satellite launch in a single flight.


It is you that come here and saying that India makes the "20 satellites" mission earlier than China. But China actually did the job last year, and no Chinese PDFer here thinks this is anything that worth brag.

It is you that come here and saying that India and US are the ONLY two countries that capable of making the "20 satellites" mission. But in fact Russia even did a "37 satellites" mission in 2014.



HariPrasad said:


> You guys had reduce the PPP criteria for poverty determination from 1.25 USD PPP to 0.24 USD PPP.





HariPrasad said:


> If you want a uniform comparision than use world bank DATA.


It is you that come here and saying China has a much lower poverty line than international standard. It is also you that request me to use the World Bank data for a uniform comparison. The funniest thing is, while I respect your request and use the World Bank data to prove you the situation in China, you surprisingly refuse to cite any data from worldbank.org directly, but show some ridiculous comments from unknown resources. I have to say, I never see any better "dual-standard" example than yours.

I respect your patriotism. But patriotism doesn't mean you have the right to post rubbish constantly. Patriotism doesn't mean you have the right to play "dual-standard" again and again. Please behave yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HariPrasad

Beidou2020 said:


> Add indoor plumbing to that list as well.



That is a great technology which is out of our technical reach of we low IQ indians. Only the great nation like china can master it (By reverse engineering)

Please do not quote me. I want to leave.


----------



## chauism

HariPrasad said:


> Ok let it be so if you can be happy with that. The article also states that CRAY will make 1 exa flop computer and ours will be faster than that. Still you bring in this shitty theory of misunderstanding. That is why I always say that you guys are poorly educated and never talk with logic.


Indian news outlets also stated that Indian is the only country that could launch 20 satellites in single mission after US and Russian. So before you just simply believe whatever you read or heard blindly, using your brain to digest the informations yourself for a minute if you have any cognitive function left in you. And again you keep avoiding my quetion about how to power the 132 exaflops machine, which would need at least 22,044MW of power capacity. That is 2.6 times of what Whole Delhi has right now. 

Whoever claim that China will have 200 exaflops computer in 4 years was either joking or is a joke himself. Even if China has a breakthrough in quantum computing, it still will take years for its applications to become mature, and its increase in computing power still wouldn't be 1000 times of what the best computer can offer now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

GS Zhou said:


> I admire your courage to post nonsense constantly. It is not an easy job. At least I lack of the "hard facial skin" and "hard mouth" which are the core pre-conditions for such a difficult job.
> 
> 
> It is you that come here and saying that India will have a super super computer by 2020. But, currently the fastest one in India is just 901.5 TFLOP. An 132 EFLOP computer is 150,000x faster than the fastest Indian computer today. Are you serious that India can really cover such a huge gap in just four years?? That's just like a country can only produce small fish boat today, but it tells you it will produce a Ford-class alike carrier in just four years. Don't you think it is far toooo crazy?
> 
> 
> It is you that come here and saying that India makes the "20 satellites" mission earlier than China. But China actually did the job last year, and no Chinese PDFer here thinks this is anything that worth brag.
> 
> It is you that come here and saying that India and US are the ONLY two countries that capable of making the "20 satellites" mission. But in fact Russia even did a "37 satellites" mission in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> It is you that come here and saying China has a much lower poverty line than international standard. It is also you that request me to use the World Bank data for a uniform comparison. The funniest thing is, while I respect your request and use the World Bank data to prove you the situation in China, you surprisingly refuse to cite any data from worldbank.org directly, but show some ridiculous comments from unknown resources. I have to say, I never see any better "dual-standard" example than yours.
> 
> I respect your patriotism. But patriotism doesn't mean you have the right to post rubbish constantly. Patriotism doesn't mean you have the right to play "dual-standard" again and again. Please behave yourself.



You are such an idiot who quoted 2011 world bank DATA to refute my claim of 2014 World bank DATA. You have exhibit your typical chinese intelligence and high IQ enough on the forum and I have exposed you in all of your posts. Now do not quote your BS again and again. Why are you refuting 2014 world bank DATA by quoting 2011 world bank DATA and in spite of drawing attention come back again and again with your Typical high IQ. 

Now Please do not quote me. I have got the test of high IQ of you and all your fellow chinese. I have already bowed down to you high IQ. Please spare me now. I accept the defeat.


----------



## Beidou2020

HariPrasad said:


> *That is a great technology which is out of our technical reach of we low IQ indians.* Only the great nation like china can master it (By reverse engineering)
> 
> Please do not quote me. I want to leave.



Thanks for admitting the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

chauism said:


> Indian news outlets also stated that Indian is the only country that could launch 20 satellites in single mission after US and Russian. So before you just simply believe whatever you read or heard blindly, using your brain to digest the informations yourself for a minute if you have any cognitive function left in you. And again you keep avoiding my quetion about how to power the 132 exaflops machine, which would need at least 22,044MW of power capacity. That is 2.6 times of what Whole Delhi has right now.
> 
> Whoever claim that China will have 200 exaflops computer in 4 years was either joking or is a joke himself. Even if China has a breakthrough in quantum computing, it still will take years for its applications to become mature, and its increase in computing power still wouldn't be 1000 times of what the best computer can offer now.


lol, Delhi's electricity consumption per capita is less than 25% of my city in the interior of China.
Don't they use A/C? I think that place is way hotter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Beidou2020 said:


> Thanks for admitting the truth.



So you accept that china need to reverse engineer plumbing technology. I appreciate your frankness. Pl do not quote me now.


----------



## Tiqiu

HariPrasad said:


> Pakistani friends will help you.


Wrong again. My post about Indian CEO ruining US high-tech co. on previous page was deleted by the very people you are blaming.

As an Indian member, you are entitled to have your views on this. And honestly I wish you could write to the NYT editor to change his views so all Americans would share your views too. Unfortunately there are a few of them able to see the significance of this development. They can see:

*"Supercomputers are viewed in scientific circles as an indicator of national technology leadership, and they are vital for research in areas ranging from the development of new weapons and medicines, to the design of cars and consumer products. American computing experts and business executives have warned for years that leadership in supercomputing is vital to a range of national interests.

"the once-yawning technology gap between the United States and China is closing"

"Also for the first time, the world’s fastest supercomputer uses Chinese-made microprocessor chips instead of chips from Silicon Valley’s Intel."

"While the Chinese have perfected the manufacture of traditional supercomputers pioneered by American companies like IBM and Cray"

"At the same time, even if the United States is able to design an exascale computer within the next decade, the Chinese could get there first. According to Dr. Dongarra, the Chinese government is committed to reaching the exascale goal by the end of this decade."*


*China Wins New Bragging Rights in Supercomputers*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/21/technology/china-tops-list-of-fastest-computers-again.html?_r=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> You are such an idiot who quoted 2011 world bank DATA to refute my claim of 2014 World bank DATA.





HariPrasad said:


> Why are you refuting 2014 world bank DATA by quoting 2011 world bank DATA



you fool! Tell me where is the so-called 2014 World bank data coming from??? Worldbank.org only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent year data for India. And you tell me you own the 2014 data already. You mean you are an economist that working for World Bank, so you have the access to some internal data??












In fact, even the central bank of India only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent data. And you tell us you have the 2014 data??





You are indeed a low-IQ guy. It is a shame to PDF to offer you the elite membership!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beidou2020

HariPrasad said:


> So you accept that china need to reverse engineer plumbing technology. I appreciate your frankness. Pl do not quote me now.



You are the stereotypical Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

HariPrasad said:


> So you accept that china need to reverse engineer plumbing technology. I appreciate your frankness. Pl do not quote me now.


Time to move on buddy before getting yourself in trouble for derailing the thread
I remember you, you're overall a nice guy although could be stubborn at times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

GS Zhou said:


> you fool! Tell me where is the so-called 2014 World bank data coming from??? Worldbank.org only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent year data for India. And you tell me you own the 2014 data already. You mean you are an economist that working for World Bank, so you have the access to some internal data??
> 
> View attachment 312850
> 
> 
> View attachment 312852
> 
> 
> In fact, even the central bank of India only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent data. And you tell us you have the 2014 data??
> View attachment 312853
> 
> 
> You are indeed a low-IQ guy. It is a shame to PDF to offer you the elite membership!!



Becoming an elite member requires 8,000 posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

grey boy 2 said:


> Time to move on buddy before getting yourself in trouble for derailing the thread
> I remember you, you're overall a nice guy although could be stubborn at times


Although I don't know him that long, I kinda have the same felling too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauism

AndrewJin said:


> lol, Delhi's electricity consumption per capita is less than 25% of my city in the interior of China.
> Don't they use A/C? I think that place is way hotter.


Consider that Indian only generated total 1,106TWh in 2014-2015 fiscal years, while China had generated 5,583TWh in 2014. I wouldn't be surprised. One thing taken into consideration is that India's industrial comsumption of electricity is quite low comparing with China's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GS Zhou said:


> you fool! Tell me where is the so-called 2014 World bank data coming from??? Worldbank.org only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent year data for India. And you tell me you own the 2014 data already. You mean you are an economist that working for World Bank, so you have the access to some internal data??
> 
> View attachment 312850
> 
> 
> View attachment 312852
> 
> 
> In fact, even the central bank of India only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent data. And you tell us you have the 2014 data??
> View attachment 312853
> 
> 
> You are indeed a low-IQ guy. It is a shame to PDF to offer you the elite membership!!



LOW IQ Idiot,  First of all Read the article without Exhibiting Your High IQ again and again. It has come from revaluation of Indian currency in PPP . Now I think you will get lost and do not come back with your poor logic and typical High IQ.

Now do not exhibit your high IQ again and again. You have been comprehensively been defeated. Now even if you come back , I will not west my time on third rate idiot like you. You have a very very poor comprehension skill and you are neither able to read or comprehend anything properly still you have a very high ego. Now you have any shame left, You will properly read and understand the article before coming here with your BS again and again. I have said you politely that i do not want to discuss any more but you come up again and again BS without proper understanding what is written. If you do not read whole article but read TITLE properly, you can understand that but you do not have any IQ to comprehend a single title forget about the contain of the article. Now getl ost and do not quote me if you have any shame left.


----------



## Tiqiu

Beidou2020 said:


> Becoming an elite member requires 8,000 posts.


Thanks for the hint.
Care to comment on how to get 40 crosses? I am heading to that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> If you want a uniform comparision than use world bank DATA.





HariPrasad said:


> To Refute the DATA of World Bank 2014, 2011 DATA is produced. What more idiocy can people exhibit in discussion.



What an idiot. Why an Indian patriotic could insult his own country in such a horrible way!!!

Show us the WORLD BANK 2014 data please. I mean a figure cited from worldbank.org directly. Show us, or shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

grey boy 2 said:


> Time to move on buddy before getting yourself in trouble for derailing the thread
> I remember you, you're overall a nice guy although could be stubborn at times



Where did I derailed the thread? I just said that we have one exaflop computer in making and you guys attacked me with poverty higher tha africa, low Iq and all that. I just refuted your claims with references and world bank DATA. You guys started attacking me personally and abused me collectively. Who is derailing the thread? 

Still I know that i may be banned. I have got a negative rating for arguing that china must bring culprits of Xingxiang to justice when chinese members were advocating their extra judicious killing. I was give an infraction for trolling. This is the level of this forum. I complained but nothing happened. I will not be surprised if i get one more. Most of my negative ratings are given by chinese think tank for silly reason. 

I requested not to quote me but you all are collectively attacking me personally. read some last posts. They starts with personal abuse. 

I do not want to discuss anymore. I once again request you guys not to quote me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> Where did I derailed the thread? I





HariPrasad said:


> We have seen the same at the time of our successful mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle etc. Preserve some energy for tomorrow. We are going to launch 22 satellite from single launch tomorrow. you will have a very bad time and requre a lots of energy to vent your frustration Just in next few days, we are going to test air breathing engine. In next few few years , atmospheric stages of our rockets will not require oxidisor.



please tell us, if "mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle", "22 satellite from single launch", "air breathing engine" is derailing the topic? Before you, no one ever mentioned anything about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> please tell us, if "mangal mission, at the time of our mini hubble launch and Astrosat, Experimental launch of our space shuttle", "22 satellite from single launch", "air breathing engine" is derailing the topic? Before you, no one ever mentioned anything about this.


Blind patriotism grounded on delusion is a recipe for national shame.
They are making the same Indian president-level 2012 supa powa delusion everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## amardeep mishra

@HariPrasad
Are you really stoned?Care to explain your academic qualifications to claim such an erraneous statement?Do you even know what 132exaflop mean?We cant achieve that even after 10 years! let alone 4! Establishing supercomputer of that speed would consume power required by a city! damn it! Why are you bringing shame with your comments man?
China is way ahead of us in supercomputing,heck they even have their own micro-processors now-if latest reports are to be believed! Dont let nationalism ever cloud your rationaity

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

HariPrasad said:


> Where did I derailed the thread? I just said that we have one exaflop computer in making and you guys attacked me with poverty higher tha africa, low Iq and all that. I just refuted your claims with references and world bank DATA. You guys started attacking me personally and abused me collectively. Who is derailing the thread?
> 
> Still I know that i may be banned. I have got a negative rating for arguing that china must bring culprits of Xingxiang to justice when chinese members were advocating their extra judicious killing. I was give an infraction for trolling. This is the level of this forum. I complained but nothing happened. I will not be surprised if i get one more. Most of my negative ratings are given by chinese think tank for silly reason.
> 
> I requested not to quote me but you all are collectively attacking me personally. read some last posts. They starts with personal abuse.
> 
> I do not want to discuss anymore. I once again request you guys not to quote me.



I think I agree with you here, that rating and downvoting system is often extremely problematic here. I have been on the receiving end of this myself. 

I would consider myself an extremely humble, non-confrontational dude. Yet, there was once that I got warning, for what I considered very benign retaliations to what were rather crass attacks by Pakistani members here.


----------



## rott

Dungeness said:


> Actually, we have difficulty to understand how in the world you got your "Elite Member" status. It is a embarrassment to PDF. Not only you lack the common sense, also you lack the decency to admit your mistakes.


Simple. By posting all the garbage on PDF.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I think I agree with you here, that rating and downvoting system is often extremely problematic here. I have been on the receiving end of this myself.
> 
> I would consider myself an extremely humble, non-confrontational dude. Yet, there was once that I got warning, for what I considered very benign retaliations to what were rather crass attacks by Pakistani members here.


lol
You got any negative?
I got some negative just by saying "boat refugee" which is widely used internationally!



rott said:


> Simple. By posting all the garbage on PDF.


Elite, positive/negative and likes have nothing to do with the quality of one's comments in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Beidou2020 said:


> Anyone, and I really do mean anyone, that thinks they can get a 132 exaflop supercomputer by 2020 is not just delusional, but mentally braindead.
> 
> Do you even realise how outrageously powerful 132 exaflops is?
> 
> This is why we laugh at Indians and India.
> 
> In June 2016, the fastest supercomputer is 93 PETAFLOPS, and you think in just 3.5 years that India will get a 132 EXAFLOP supercomputer?


Indian will claim its first manned mission to space is to successful land on moon and return to earth in one piece and achieve the remarkable. 

Surpassing the feat of Russian, American and Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Indian will claim its first manned mission to space is to successful land on moon and return to earth in one piece and achieve the remarkable.
> 
> Surpassing the feat of Russian, American and Chinese.



Please don't generalize here. Indians on PDF are not representative of Indians in general, more so Hari Prasad is not the representative of anyone but himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I was all enjoying the thread and was reading quality posts regarding topic unless one person Hari Prasad comes from across the border and destroy and derailed everything....

What a waste of precious time of Chinese members and precious bandwidth of this forum.....

PDF should be serious about trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Please don't generalize here. Indians on PDF are not representative of Indians in general, more so Hari Prasad is not the representative of anyone but himself.



I agree with you that we should not generalize, but this elite member dose demonstrate some common traits shared by many of your countrymen, and the arguments he used are not unique to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amardeep mishra

Dungeness said:


> I agree with you that we should not generalize, but this elite member dose demonstrate some common traits shared by many of your countrymen, and the arguments he used are not unique to him.



Hi @Dungeness
Thats not entirely correct my dear friend. While i agree that GoI has taken up development of supercomputers in the country in a big way and a lot of funds has been allocated for the same purpose.However it was absurd on his part to claim that india will have a 132 exaflop design by 2020 etc. As for his arguments, he alone is responsible,it is unwise to bracket others in the same category. Believe me,an educated indian with any amount of background in research will know where india stands vis-a-vis china in research.China is a good 10-15 years ahead of us in terms of research in a lot of areas!And we must not shy away from this reality.We must own it up and work HARDER!
As for the supercomputers though,we must also see how much time it remains active. We can copy our code(mostly in fortran or maybe c) to the supercomputer and run it- probably using "scp" command in a unix like machine. The time supercomputer remains active is also an indicator of how much research in being carried out using that particular setup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Dungeness said:


> I agree with you that we should not generalize, but this elite member dose demonstrate some common traits shared by many of your countrymen, and the arguments he used are not unique to him.



Every country have their own problems and their own jerks.

China has no little of them. There is a huge section which refuses to acknowledge the tragedies of Great Leap Forward or Cultural Revolution!


----------



## GS Zhou

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Every country have their own problems and their own jerks.
> 
> China has no little of them. There is a huge section which refuses to acknowledge the tragedies of Great Leap Forward or Cultural Revolution!


lets concentrate the topic on supercomputer only. if you want talk other topics, go to another more appropriate thread please. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

GS Zhou said:


> lets concentrate the topic on supercomputer only. if you want talk other topics, go to another more appropriate thread please. thanks.



See the talk here is already way off of supercomputer already. Not my fault.


----------



## GS Zhou

Bussard Ramjet said:


> See the talk here is already way off of supercomputer already. Not my fault.


I am not blaming you. I just hope that, after the 'pollution' ends, we should all show some respect to the PDF rule: derail not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xunzi

Let get back to business.

There are currently three competiting domestic CPU that will power the 100+ petascale supercomputer, ShenWei, Loongson Godson, and Phytium Mars. Each has its own unique architectural design, Shenwei is RISC , Loongson is MIPS, and Phytium Mars is ARM-based design. So it is very interesting time ahead. Right now ShenWei 4th gen CPU is powering Sunway TaihuLight and I heard they got a 5th gen done ready to power up the 200-300 petaflops supercomputer. We will see which design is best at powering our next exascale supercomputer in 2020 as these three competing cpu architectural design is optimal for exascale. It is always good to see intense competition among our cpu scientist. As far as which design can be used on commercial computer, the desktop at your home so to speak, then I gotta go with Loongson Godson because MIPS instruction can be translated with an emulator read x-86 architectural instruction set so that means commercial OS, Window-based and iOS operation system, can be useful on Godson cpu.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

xunzi said:


> Let get back to business.
> 
> There are currently three competiting domestic CPU that will power the 100+ petascale supercomputer, ShenWei, Loongson Godson, and Phytium Mars. Each has its own unique architectural design, Shenwei is RISC , Loongson is MIPS, and Phytium Mars is ARM-based design. So it is very interesting time ahead. Right now ShenWei 4th gen CPU is powering Sunway TaihuLight and I heard they got a 5th gen done ready to power up the 200-300 petaflops supercomputer. We will see which design is best at powering our next exascale supercomputer in 2020 as these three competing cpu architectural design is optimal for exascale. It is always good to see intense competition among our cpu scientist. As far as which design can be used on commercial computer, the desktop at your home so to speak, then I gotta go with Loongson Godson because MIPS instruction can be translated with an emulator read x-86 architectural instruction set so that means commercial OS, Window-based and iOS operation system, can be useful on Godson cpu.


you forgot this dsp chip to be used in tianhe-2a

--
Dr Lu, who leads the design of China's Tianhe supercomputers, said homegrown digital-signal processors (DSPs) will power the upgrade to the Tianhe-2A super, our sister website The Platform reports. Dr Lu revealed the development at the International Supercomputing Conference in Germany on Wednesday.

The boosted Tianhe-2A is due to go live before the end of 2016, and is apparently expected to perform 100PFLOPs – 100,000 trillion calculations per second – at its peak. It will, according to Dr Lu, consume up to 18MW of power, pack about three petabytes of system RAM, and use Intel Xeon E5-2692 processors from the Tianhe-2 plus the new homegrown accelerators.

Today's Tianhe-2 – the world's most powerful publicly known supercomputer – uses a mix of E5-2692 CPUs and Xeon Phi accelerators. Essentially, the 2A will use the China-crafted DSPs instead of the Phis, alongside the Xeon E5 processors, it appears. The Tianhe-2A will be built from 18,000 nodes, and run off a 30PB file system, we're told.

The Matrix2000 DSPs are 1GHz 64-bit chips, they draw 200W of power, and can perform 4.8TFLOPS of single and 2.4TFLOPS of double precision math. They are interfaced using x16 PCIe 3.0 links, and performance-wise, give GPUs and the Phi a run for their money.

"The Tiahne-2 machine (and its eventual successor sporting the DSP accelerators) is housed at the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) in China," _The Platform_ co-editor Nicole Hemsoth reports.


Code:


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/15/china_supercomputer_chips/


*Matrix2000 GPDSP*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Using 14nm process, the upcoming exascale machine is envisioned to achieve an energy efficiency ratio, measured by performance per Watt, of up to 60 Gflops/W (vs 6Gflops/W with SW26010), with new cutting-edge cooling tech supporting extreme power density of over 100KW/M3 for the whole system.



xunzi said:


> Let get back to business.
> 
> There are currently three competiting domestic CPU that will power the 100+ petascale supercomputer, ShenWei, Loongson Godson, and Phytium Mars. Each has its own unique architectural design, Shenwei is RISC , Loongson is MIPS, and Phytium Mars is ARM-based design. So it is very interesting time ahead. Right now ShenWei 4th gen CPU is powering Sunway TaihuLight and I heard they got a 5th gen done ready to power up the 200-300 petaflops supercomputer. We will see which design is best at powering our next exascale supercomputer in 2020 as these three competing cpu architectural design is optimal for exascale. It is always good to see intense competition among our cpu scientist. As far as which design can be used on commercial computer, the desktop at your home so to speak, then I gotta go with Loongson Godson because MIPS instruction can be translated with an emulator read x-86 architectural instruction set so that means commercial OS, Window-based and iOS operation system, can be useful on Godson cpu.





Exascale硬件系统研究方面

主要从处理器结构、互连网络、整机基础架
构三个方面开展了研究。处理器研究的核心是能
效比约束，本课题提出了*高性能GPDSP*、*数据流
SPU*、*异构通用众核*等多种不同技术路线分别开
展研究，在*14nm* 工艺下，处理器能效比有望达
到*30-60GFLOPS/W*。互连网络研究主要提出了
两种不同的技术路线，分别是高维可扩展互连网
络和光电混合互连网络，基于两种不同架构分别
提出了有效支持10 万个节点规模的高速互连方
案。整机基础架构方面重点针对散热技术开展了
研究，提出了包括肋片型强化换热液冷冷板和相
变冷板等新型散热技术，可以有效满足E 级环境
下系统散热体积功耗密度达到*100KW/M3以上*的
要求

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

xunzi said:


> Let get back to business.
> 
> There are currently three competiting domestic CPU that will power the 100+ petascale supercomputer, ShenWei, Loongson Godson, and Phytium Mars. Each has its own unique architectural design, Shenwei is RISC , Loongson is MIPS, and Phytium Mars is ARM-based design. So it is very interesting time ahead. Right now ShenWei 4th gen CPU is powering Sunway TaihuLight and I heard they got a 5th gen done ready to power up the 200-300 petaflops supercomputer. We will see which design is best at powering our next exascale supercomputer in 2020 as these three competing cpu architectural design is optimal for exascale. It is always good to see intense competition among our cpu scientist. As far as which design can be used on commercial computer, the desktop at your home so to speak, then I gotta go with Loongson Godson because MIPS instruction can be translated with an emulator read x-86 architectural instruction set so that means commercial OS, Window-based and iOS operation system, can be useful on Godson cpu.



Who the hell is Phytium? Never heard of their chips before. Is Chinese HPC chip business about to experience a period of exponential growth and then Chinese are going to sell their HPC chips by pound? It would be fun to see Chinese supers take over top spots on top500 list in a few years with 4 different kinds of Chinese home brewed HPC chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> Who the hell is Phytium? Never heard of their chips before. Is Chinese HPC chip business about to experience a period of exponential growth and then Chinese are going to sell their HPC chips by pound? It would be fun to see Chinese supers take over top spots on top500 list in a few years with 4 different kinds of Chinese home brewed HPC chips.



*China Shakes Up ARM Servers*

64-core chip leapfrogs competition

*Rick Merritt*

8/25/2015 08:00 PM EDT 

Hot Chips event here the most aggressive ARM-based server processor to date. In the same session, Oracle described its first Sparc processor with integrated Infiniband.

Little known Phytium Technology Co. Ltd., founded in 2012, described a processor using 64 custom ARMv8 cores that will run at up to 2 GHz at 28nm. It can issue up to four instructions per cycle to hit up to 512 GFlops. The massive chip consumes 120W and fits in a 640mm2 die with about 3,000 pins.

The so-called Mars design surpasses existing high-end ARM-based server chips such as the 48-core ThunderX now sampling from Cavium and a high-end part still in the works at Broadcom. In February EZchip said it will ship a 100-core ARMv8 made in a 28nm process, but it may not ship until 2017.

The Mars design has not yet taped out, but nevertheless impressed analysts and observers at the annual gathering of microprocessor designers here, in part because few had heard of the company.




Like IBM's Power 8, Mars uses external L3 cache and memory controllers.

“My God, who knew…this is by far the most aggressive 64-bit ARM chip to be announced – it’s just awesome, and it was definitely the surprise of this event,” said Nathan Brookwood, principal of Insight64 (Saratoga, Calif.).

Sam Naffziger, a fellow at AMD who moderated the session, called Mars a respectable design with a “good cache hierarchy and good bandwidth match.”

Hot Chips organizers were surprised to get a paper proposal from Phytium, a company they had not heard from previously. It had accepted several papers in the past from a China government- and university-backed team building the so-called Godson processor.

“I was surprised we didn’t hear from [the Godson team] again this year,” said Ralph Wittig, a Hot Chips organizer. “When we got the Phytium paper we heard from ARM they were confident the startup was doing real stuff…their external memory modules are like IBM;s work on Power 8…we were highly impressed as a program committee,” Wittig said.

Adding to the mystery, a Phytium engineering manager was not able to get a U.S. visa in time for the event. He presented his slides by phone from China where the company has offices in Tainjin and Guangzhou.

One attendee familiar with Phytium said the team was not from the Godson project. The company’s Tianjin offices did suffer broken glass and shrapnel from the recent explosions there, he said.

In simulations on the SpecCPU 2006 rate benchmark, Mars hit 672 in integer and 585 in floating-point performance for a 64-core chip. However, observers noted its scaling from single-core performance was modest.

The chip is organized into eight-core panels in which four cores share a 4-MByte cache. Eight external chips provide a total of 128 Mbytes L3 cache and 16 DDR3-1600 channels.

Phytium’s custom 64-bit ARM core has 192 physical registers. A reorder buffer can hold up to 160 instructions, and about 210 instructions can be in-flight in the overall pipeline.




Phytium designed its own 64-bit ARM core code-named Xiaomi.

The chip dispatches and retires instructions in-order and executes them out-of-order. It uses an aggressive branch predictor and implements multithreading.

Mars supports MPI and Open MP interfaces for multiprocessing systems. Another processor in the works, called Earth, will be a lower cost, lower power device aimed more at today’s large data center

“I’m pretty sure [Mars] will be the first 64-core ARMv8 processor in the world,” said Charles Zhang, director of research for Phytium, speaking via a phone line to Hot Chips attendees. “It’s a good beginning…in next few years we will develop more powerful CPUs,” he said.

One of the biggest drawbacks of Mars is its size, said analysts. Achieving good yields on such a large chip will be difficult, they noted.


http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1327526

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> *China Shakes Up ARM Servers*
> 
> 64-core chip leapfrogs competition
> 
> *Rick Merritt*
> 
> 8/25/2015 08:00 PM EDT
> 
> Hot Chips event here the most aggressive ARM-based server processor to date. In the same session, Oracle described its first Sparc processor with integrated Infiniband.
> 
> Little known Phytium Technology Co. Ltd., founded in 2012, described a processor using 64 custom ARMv8 cores that will run at up to 2 GHz at 28nm. It can issue up to four instructions per cycle to hit up to 512 GFlops. The massive chip consumes 120W and fits in a 640mm2 die with about 3,000 pins.
> 
> The so-called Mars design surpasses existing high-end ARM-based server chips such as the 48-core ThunderX now sampling from Cavium and a high-end part still in the works at Broadcom. In February EZchip said it will ship a 100-core ARMv8 made in a 28nm process, but it may not ship until 2017.
> 
> The Mars design has not yet taped out, but nevertheless impressed analysts and observers at the annual gathering of microprocessor designers here, in part because few had heard of the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like IBM's Power 8, Mars uses external L3 cache and memory controllers.
> 
> “My God, who knew…this is by far the most aggressive 64-bit ARM chip to be announced – it’s just awesome, and it was definitely the surprise of this event,” said Nathan Brookwood, principal of Insight64 (Saratoga, Calif.).
> 
> Sam Naffziger, a fellow at AMD who moderated the session, called Mars a respectable design with a “good cache hierarchy and good bandwidth match.”
> 
> Hot Chips organizers were surprised to get a paper proposal from Phytium, a company they had not heard from previously. It had accepted several papers in the past from a China government- and university-backed team building the so-called Godson processor.
> 
> “I was surprised we didn’t hear from [the Godson team] again this year,” said Ralph Wittig, a Hot Chips organizer. “When we got the Phytium paper we heard from ARM they were confident the startup was doing real stuff…their external memory modules are like IBM;s work on Power 8…we were highly impressed as a program committee,” Wittig said.
> 
> Adding to the mystery, a Phytium engineering manager was not able to get a U.S. visa in time for the event. He presented his slides by phone from China where the company has offices in Tainjin and Guangzhou.
> 
> One attendee familiar with Phytium said the team was not from the Godson project. The company’s Tianjin offices did suffer broken glass and shrapnel from the recent explosions there, he said.
> 
> In simulations on the SpecCPU 2006 rate benchmark, Mars hit 672 in integer and 585 in floating-point performance for a 64-core chip. However, observers noted its scaling from single-core performance was modest.
> 
> The chip is organized into eight-core panels in which four cores share a 4-MByte cache. Eight external chips provide a total of 128 Mbytes L3 cache and 16 DDR3-1600 channels.
> 
> Phytium’s custom 64-bit ARM core has 192 physical registers. A reorder buffer can hold up to 160 instructions, and about 210 instructions can be in-flight in the overall pipeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phytium designed its own 64-bit ARM core code-named Xiaomi.
> 
> The chip dispatches and retires instructions in-order and executes them out-of-order. It uses an aggressive branch predictor and implements multithreading.
> 
> Mars supports MPI and Open MP interfaces for multiprocessing systems. Another processor in the works, called Earth, will be a lower cost, lower power device aimed more at today’s large data center
> 
> “I’m pretty sure [Mars] will be the first 64-core ARMv8 processor in the world,” said Charles Zhang, director of research for Phytium, speaking via a phone line to Hot Chips attendees. “It’s a good beginning…in next few years we will develop more powerful CPUs,” he said.
> 
> One of the biggest drawbacks of Mars is its size, said analysts. Achieving good yields on such a large chip will be difficult, they noted.
> 
> 
> http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1327526



Very impressive, and this startup is just out of blue!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> Very impressive, and this startup is just out of blue!



NUDT is behind this "startup".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> NUDT is behind this "startup".



Now this startup is a real thing! I thought NUDT was working on Matrix2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Beidou2020 said:


> I had a strong feeling that most of these 20 satellites were nanosatellites.
> 
> Thanks for exposing the fraudulent Indian 'achievement'.



how is it fraudulent 

the achievement is the amount of satellites put into orbit not the weight of them

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle#Launch_history

though I think the Falcon 9 launch with 10 Iridium-Next satellites will be more impressive showing 




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Falcon_9_and_Falcon_Heavy_launches#2016


----------



## xunzi

qwerrty said:


> you forgot this dsp chip to be used in tianhe-2a
> 
> --
> Dr Lu, who leads the design of China's Tianhe supercomputers, said homegrown digital-signal processors (DSPs) will power the upgrade to the Tianhe-2A super, our sister website The Platform reports. Dr Lu revealed the development at the International Supercomputing Conference in Germany on Wednesday.
> 
> The boosted Tianhe-2A is due to go live before the end of 2016, and is apparently expected to perform 100PFLOPs – 100,000 trillion calculations per second – at its peak. It will, according to Dr Lu, consume up to 18MW of power, pack about three petabytes of system RAM, and use Intel Xeon E5-2692 processors from the Tianhe-2 plus the new homegrown accelerators.
> 
> Today's Tianhe-2 – the world's most powerful publicly known supercomputer – uses a mix of E5-2692 CPUs and Xeon Phi accelerators. Essentially, the 2A will use the China-crafted DSPs instead of the Phis, alongside the Xeon E5 processors, it appears. The Tianhe-2A will be built from 18,000 nodes, and run off a 30PB file system, we're told.
> 
> The Matrix2000 DSPs are 1GHz 64-bit chips, they draw 200W of power, and can perform 4.8TFLOPS of single and 2.4TFLOPS of double precision math. They are interfaced using x16 PCIe 3.0 links, and performance-wise, give GPUs and the Phi a run for their money.
> 
> "The Tiahne-2 machine (and its eventual successor sporting the DSP accelerators) is housed at the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) in China," _The Platform_ co-editor Nicole Hemsoth reports.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/15/china_supercomputer_chips/
> 
> 
> *Matrix2000 GPDSP*


that is an accelerator.



cirr said:


> Using 14nm process, the upcoming exascale machine is envisioned to achieve an energy efficiency ratio, measured by performance per Watt, of up to 60 Gflops/W (vs 6Gflops/W with SW26010), with new cutting-edge cooling tech supporting extreme power density of over 100KW/M3 for the whole system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exascale硬件系统研究方面
> 
> 主要从处理器结构、互连网络、整机基础架
> 构三个方面开展了研究。处理器研究的核心是能
> 效比约束，本课题提出了*高性能GPDSP*、*数据流
> SPU*、*异构通用众核*等多种不同技术路线分别开
> 展研究，在*14nm* 工艺下，处理器能效比有望达
> 到*30-60GFLOPS/W*。互连网络研究主要提出了
> 两种不同的技术路线，分别是高维可扩展互连网
> 络和光电混合互连网络，基于两种不同架构分别
> 提出了有效支持10 万个节点规模的高速互连方
> 案。整机基础架构方面重点针对散热技术开展了
> 研究，提出了包括肋片型强化换热液冷冷板和相
> 变冷板等新型散热技术，可以有效满足E 级环境
> 下系统散热体积功耗密度达到*100KW/M3以上*的
> 要求
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet


What a beast! 



Dungeness said:


> Who the hell is Phytium? Never heard of their chips before. Is Chinese HPC chip business about to experience a period of exponential growth and then Chinese are going to sell their HPC chips by pound? It would be fun to see Chinese supers take over top spots on top500 list in a few years with 4 different kinds of Chinese home brewed HPC chips.


It would be an exiting time to see competing cpu architectural design get put to the test at the highest level of computation. We are the only one in the world to test multiple chip design on a supercomputer thanks in part to the stupid ban. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

xunzi said:


> that is an accelerator.



it's both main and co-processor like xeon phi and nvidia tesla. you can build a super computer with just those type of processors like the new 25pf currently in development by fujitsu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

C130 said:


> how is it fraudulent
> 
> the achievement is the amount of satellites put into orbit not the weight of them
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle#Launch_history
> 
> though I think the Falcon 9 launch with 10 Iridium-Next satellites will be more impressive showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Falcon_9_and_Falcon_Heavy_launches#2016



I don't consider that worthy of celebration.


----------



## jkroo

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Both Sunway and Tianhe are not the frontrunner of the China's supercomputing technology, and those supercomputers using the microchips are obsolete and to be soon reached its bottleneck.
> 
> China's true supercomputing goal for this century is the quantum supercomputer. The quantum satellite in the coming July will be even a more exciting news than the Taihulight-1.
> 
> View attachment 312181
> 
> 
> View attachment 312182
> 
> 
> View attachment 312183
> 
> 
> View attachment 312184
> 
> 
> View attachment 312185
> 
> 
> View attachment 312186
> 
> 
> View attachment 312187


Holy, the quantum methodology killed my mathematics knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

jkroo said:


> Holy, the quantum methodology killed my mathematics knowledge.



I bet no more than thousand persons in this world who can understand these formulas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Inside Look at Key Applications on China’s New Top Supercomputer*

June 30, 2016 Nicole Hemsoth







As the world is now aware, China is now home to the world’s most powerful supercomputer, toppling the previous reigning system, Tianhe-2, which is also located in the country.

In the wake of the news, we took an in-depth look at the architecture of the new Sunway TiahuLight machine, which will be useful background as we examine a few of the practical applications that have been ported to and are now running on the 10 million-core, 125 petaflop-capable supercomputer.

The sheer size and scale of the system is what initially grabbed headlines when we broke news about the system last week at the International Supercomputing Conference (full coverage listing of that event here). However, as details emerged, it became quickly apparent that was no stunt machine designed to garner headlines by gaming the Top 500 supercomputer benchmark. Rather, this system rolled out with full system specs backed by news that several real-world scientific applications were able to run on the machine, some of which could use well over 8 million cores—a stunning bit of news in a community where application scalability and real-world performance often is at dramatic odds with projected theoretical peak performance.




_To recap, the entire system is built from 1.45 GHz SW26010 processors. For each node, there are 4 “core groups”; each processor chip has 4 such core groups. Each group has 65 cores (one management core [MPE], 64 compute cores) with the MPE core capable of compute. This equals a total of 260 cores per unit. There are the 260-core nodes and also “supernodes,” of which there are 256 in a quarter of a cabinet. 4 of those go in a cabinet, and full system stretches to 40 cabinets total with an interconnect built into the chip (which is referred to as the custom ‘network on a chip” interconnect) and also an interconnect for hooking everything together to form a supernode._

News about this new supercomputer, unlike the mystery about the practical value of Tianhe-2 when it was announced, had more credibility because of the number of Gordon Bell prize submissions that accompanied the formal launch. This prize is awarded to teams that can demonstrate remarkable scalability on massive machines, showing scientific/application value as well performance and efficiency. As one might imagine, in the supercomputing arena, this is a grand challenge.

Despite the availability of millions of compute cores, sometimes boosted by accelerators, getting real-world codes to scale to make full, efficient use of such resources is ongoing, pressing challenge. In fact, this is one of the great questions as the impetus builds for exaflop-capable systems—even with such power, how many codes will be able to scale to advantage of that capability?

In addition to the Gordon Bell prize submissions (more on those below), Dr. Haohuan Fu, Deputy Director of NSCC-Wuxi, where the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer is housed, shared details and performance results for some key applications running on the new machine in a session at ISC 16. The Next Platform was on hand to gather some insight from this talk and share a few slides.

*Deep Learning Libraries, Large-Scale Neural Networks*

Although supercomputing applications are still just out of reach of the influence of deep learning (something we expect will shift in the next couple of years) the TaihuLight supercomputer is being harnessed for some interesting work on deep neural networks. What is fascinating here is that currently, the inference side of such workloads can scale to many processors, but the training side is often scale-limited hardware and software-wise.

Fu described an ongoing project on the Sunway TaihuLight machine to develop an open source deep neural network library and make the appropriate architectural optimization for both high performance and efficiency on both the training and inference parts of deep learning workloads. “Based on this architecture, we can provide support for both single and double precision as well as fixed point,” he explains. The real challenge, he says, is to understand why most existing neural network libraries cannot benefit much from running at large scale and looking at the basic elements there to get better training results over a very large number of cores.





Above are some noteworthy preliminary performance results for convolutional layers for double-precision. The efficiency isn’t outstanding (around 30%A) but Fu says they’re working on the library to bolster it and get equal or better performance than the GPU—the standard thus far for training.

*Weather and Atmospheric Codes*

Earth systems modeling, weather forecasting, and atmospheric simulations are a few key application areas where scientists using TaihuLight are scaling to an incredible number of cores. The Chinese-developed CAM weather model has been focal point for teams to scale and represents some of the challenges inherent to exploiting a new architecture.

According to Fu, “there is a lot of complexity in the legacy codebase with over a half million lines of code. We can’t do all of this manually, so we’re working on the tools to port them since the legacy codes were not designed for multicore and not for a manycore architecture like the Sunway processor.” The tools they are working on are targeting the right level of parallelism, code sizes, and memory footprint, but ultimately, he says, this leads to one of the greatest challenges—finding the right talent that can understand the underlying physics and the computational and software problems. “Even the climate scientists don’t understand the code well, it’s been added to over the course of three decades.”





Scalability and performance results for the CAM model can be seen above comparing both use with the management core and sub-cores and with just the management core. For some kernels that are compute intensive, the team saw a speedup of between 10-22X, but for others that were memory-bound, the speedup wasn’t high, just 2-3X. The results here show speedup for the entire model and if there is any takeaway here, this is scaling to quite impressive heights for code that’s still in process on a new architecture—1.5 million cores.

Fu says to get to this point, they had to divide CAM into two parts; the dynamic part, which was rewritten in the last decade (they ported and optimized manually), and the CAM physics component, which was the difficult part. “We’re relying on transformation tools here to expose the right level of parallelism and code sizes for the 260 cores on this architecture. We also developed our own memory footprint analysis tool for this part.”





Another earth systems application, a high-res atmospheric model is showing good results as well. This is an experimental project that differs from the porting and optimization requirements of the legacy code above. Here the team is taking a hardware and software co-design approach and applying a loosely coupled scheme to the scalable model. They have run experiments for 10 to 3 kilometer resolution—an impressive feat when one considers the current scalability and resolution capabilities for leading centers like ECMWF, among others.

In the example above, the team was able to use the entire system as was during this run—38 cabinets, which is still well over 8 million cores. Fu says he expects that when they continue research with this code they will be able to use the full machine—over 10 million cores.

*Gordon Bell Submissions*

The following slide highlights the five applications that were submitted with the three accepted submissions highlighted. The winners of this award will be announced in November, but given the breadth of systems on the Top 500 now and their core counts, it is unlikely any will scale beyond 8 million cores since, well, none of them have even close to that many to begin with (the #2 machine, Tianhe-2, “only” has a tick over 3 million).





In terms of the code work for the Sunway TaihuLight machine, the unique architecture obviously creates some barriers. Fu says they have a parallel OS environment and are using their own homegrown file system (Sunway GFS) which many guess is based on Lustre. The machine will support C, C++ and Fortran compilers and support for all basic software libraries. Fu says they are using a combination of OpenMP, OpenACC and MPI, but for many of the early stage applications demonstrated here, they are using a hybrid mode that balances OpenACC and MPI (for the different compute groups, one MPI process is allocated and OpenACC is used to execute parallel threads).

As an interesting final side note, this government-funded supercomputer is set to support the needs of manufacturing operations in the region, which includes large cities nearby, including Shanghai. One can expect that many of the solvers and other simulation workflows will go to support the regions automotive and other industries, which explains why the $270 million funding for the supercomputer came from a collection of sources, including the province and cities near the center.

http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/06/30/inside-look-key-applications-chinas-new-top-supercomputer/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## C130

U.S can beat this new supercomputer right now

Cray XC40 

Cabinet=48 nodes=Node=4X Intel Phi Knights landing=576Tflops of power
240 cabinets=138pflops

each cabinet needs 40KW (including power for RAM, NIC, motherboard etc) of power 9.6MW of power+ a few MW for cooling and you got the fastest supercomputer in the world  

cost would be less than >$200 million


----------



## TaiShang

C130 said:


> U.S can beat this new supercomputer right now
> 
> Cray XC40
> 
> Cabinet=48 nodes=Node=4X Intel Phi Knights landing=576Tflops of power
> 240 cabinets=138pflops
> 
> each cabinet needs 40KW (including power for RAM, NIC, motherboard etc) of power 9.6MW of power+ a few MW for cooling and you got the fastest supercomputer in the world
> 
> cost would be less than >$200 million



Good for you.

Yes you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Yes you can.



Now you sound like Bob the Builder "Can we do it? Yes, we can". I guess O8 got his inspiration from Bob.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Sugon set out for exascale by 2020

*中科曙光E级超算原型系统项目启动*

发表时间：2016-07-05 09:03

来源：人民日报

中科曙光在4日举办的技术创新大会上宣布，正式启动由其牵头的E级高性能计算机（简称“E级超算”）原型系统项目，向百亿亿次超级计算机研制发起冲锋。

据了解，超算是体现一个国家综合国力和科技创新能力的重要标志，目前，美国、欧洲、日本等国家和地区都提出了自己的E级超算研发计划。

中国也将百亿亿次超级计算机及相关技术的研究写入了国家“十三五”规划，希望在2020年左右实现。*在国家“十三五”高性能计算专项课题中，中科曙光、国防科技大学以及江南计算技术研究所同时获批牵头E级超算的原型系统研制项目*。

E级超算“原型系统研制”是E级超算项目的预研工作。中国计算机学会高性能计算专委会秘书长张云泉表示，原型系统的研制可以对一些关键技术难点进行测试和改进，为最后建造全部的系统扫清障碍，避免出现大的技术错误和难题。据介绍，曙光预研项目的任务目标是：完成E级原型机系统，验证E级机研制的关键技术和路线图，形成E级机的完整方案，为国产E级超算的研制奠定技术基础。

http://www.chinaequip.gov.cn/2016-07/05/c_135489274.htm

It is now a three-horse race. 

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> Sugon set out for exascale by 2020
> 
> *中科曙光E级超算原型系统项目启动*
> 
> 发表时间：2016-07-05 09:03
> 
> 来源：人民日报
> 
> 中科曙光在4日举办的技术创新大会上宣布，正式启动由其牵头的E级高性能计算机（简称“E级超算”）原型系统项目，向百亿亿次超级计算机研制发起冲锋。
> 
> 据了解，超算是体现一个国家综合国力和科技创新能力的重要标志，目前，美国、欧洲、日本等国家和地区都提出了自己的E级超算研发计划。
> 
> 中国也将百亿亿次超级计算机及相关技术的研究写入了国家“十三五”规划，希望在2020年左右实现。*在国家“十三五”高性能计算专项课题中，中科曙光、国防科技大学以及江南计算技术研究所同时获批牵头E级超算的原型系统研制项目*。
> 
> E级超算“原型系统研制”是E级超算项目的预研工作。中国计算机学会高性能计算专委会秘书长张云泉表示，原型系统的研制可以对一些关键技术难点进行测试和改进，为最后建造全部的系统扫清障碍，避免出现大的技术错误和难题。据介绍，曙光预研项目的任务目标是：完成E级原型机系统，验证E级机研制的关键技术和路线图，形成E级机的完整方案，为国产E级超算的研制奠定技术基础。
> 
> http://www.chinaequip.gov.cn/2016-07/05/c_135489274.htm
> 
> It is now a three-horse race.
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



So these 3 organizations will be building their respective exascale supercomputers in parallel ？


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> So these 3 organizations will be building their respective exascale supercomputers in parallel ？



in parallel yes but following different technology roadmap.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max Pain

GS Zhou said:


> The superpower India dwarfs the progress China has made so far. What a sad news!
> 
> *President Xi: China is still the largest developing country*
> View attachment 312484


Amazing, 
Humble yet surprising everyone everyday with strides in every field,
Thats how its done.
This is for the whole world to see.

Congratulations Indians, you just derailed yet another Good thread, the discussion was going in the right direction until the bragger came and I gotta admire his rigidity , despite of being owned and proved wrong by many members, he still is blabbering. 
There's a limit to shamelessness too -_-



GS Zhou said:


> you fool! Tell me where is the so-called 2014 World bank data coming from??? Worldbank.org only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent year data for India. And you tell me you own the 2014 data already. You mean you are an economist that working for World Bank, so you have the access to some internal data??
> 
> View attachment 312850
> 
> 
> View attachment 312852
> 
> 
> In fact, even the central bank of India only publishes the 2011 data as the most recent data. And you tell us you have the 2014 data??
> View attachment 312853
> 
> 
> You are indeed a low-IQ guy. It is a shame to PDF to offer you the elite membership!!


Dude! its not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

Exascale is only possible if the processor can do 50Gflops/watt Shenwei 26010 can only do 6gflops/watt, can China improve it's efficeny in the next 4 years??


----------



## qwerrty

C130 said:


> Exascale is only possible if the processor can do 50Gflops/watt Shenwei 26010 can only do 6gflops/watt, can China improve it's efficeny in the next 4 years??


design it with 1000 cores and hire tsmc or samsung to help stack it in 3d style using their latest 5nm tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> design it with 1000 cores and hire tsmc or samsung to help stack it in 3d style using their latest 5nm tech



No need for 5nm

XXX has apparently figured out how to achieve 30-60 Gflops/W using 28nm process. 

I am sure SMIC will step in with 14nm process around 2018.

And TSMC is ever ready to provide 10nm or lower process in good time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

C130 said:


> U.S can beat this new supercomputer right now
> 
> Cray XC40
> 
> Cabinet=48 nodes=Node=4X Intel Phi Knights landing=576Tflops of power
> 240 cabinets=138pflops
> 
> each cabinet needs 40KW (including power for RAM, NIC, motherboard etc) of power 9.6MW of power+ a few MW for cooling and you got the fastest supercomputer in the world
> 
> cost would be less than >$200 million


It wouldn't be fun for us if there is no competition. So I'm very glad our American friends decide to build more powerful supercomputer. But first thing first, let talk less and pput out some so we can see where we're at and put out more powerful supercomputer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> No need for 5nm
> 
> *XXX has apparently figured out how to achieve 30-60 Gflops/W using 28nm process.*
> 
> I am sure SMIC will step in with 14nm process around 2018.
> 
> And TSMC is ever ready to provide 10nm or lower process in good time.


good to know. still far behind indian supacowputer though. need to work harder..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

qwerrty said:


> design it with 1000 cores and hire tsmc or samsung to help stack it in 3d style using their latest 5nm tech




this is possible  1000 cores operating at 1.5ghz on 7nm would be like 10.5Tflops at 200-250 watts 52Glops/watt if it's 200 watts

the more I read about Taihulight the more impressed I become (besides the memory being gimped)

http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/PAPERS/sunway-report-2016.pdf

Each Supernode then is 256*3.06 Tflop/s and a Cabinet of 4 Supernodes is at 3.1359 Pflop/s.

All number are for 64-bit Floating Point Arithmetic.

1 Node = 260 cores
1 Node = 3.06 Tflop/s

1 Supernode = 256 Nodes
1 Supernode = 783.97 Tflops

1 Cabinet = 4 Supernodes
1 Cabinet = 3.1359 Pflops

1 Sunway TaihuLight System = 40 Cabinets = 160 Supernodes = 40,960 nodes = 10,649,600 cores.
1 Sunway TaihuLight System = 125.4359 Pflop/s

I am impressed that each cabinet is 3.1Pflops!! If you were to use Cray and Intel Xenon Phi Knights landing you would only get 576Tflops per cabinet. so basically you would need 6 times the amount of cabinets to get the same power


Taihulight=40 Cabinets
Cray=240 Cabinets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GCTom

As technology advances every day, so it will not be a surprise in the future when other countries builds a super computer faster than China's. However, what is important now is that China have the technology and capacities to produce its own super computer with its own chips and knowledge; all thanks to Muercia's banning of intel chips to china.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

GCTom said:


> As technology advances every day, so it will not be a surprise in the future when other countries builds a super computer faster than China's. However, what is important now is that China have the technology and capacities to produce its own super computer with its own chips and knowledge; all thanks to Muercia's banning of intel chips to china.



When other try produced faster computer than China. China will continue to advance and act faster than rivals. Nobody can beat China in supercomputer in next 20 years. 
Our commitment to supercomputer is unrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GCTom

Beast said:


> When other try produced faster computer than China. China will continue to advance and act faster than rivals. Nobody can beat China in supercomputer in next 20 years.
> Our commitment to supercomputer is unrival.



It is true that China is developing and advancing fast but who knows what will happens in 20 years time? Surely nobody would have thought China would have developed to this stage 20 years ago. And so, other countries might be able to do the same. However, even if other countries start to develop fast, it doesn't belittles what China have accomplished and will accomplish in the future. It is good for humanity as a whole if we all develop and build for a better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

When it comes to the combination of National will and National resource, nobody beats China in foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*Supercomputers can accelerate machine learning progress and enable a world with machine intelligence*
July 10, 2016

The Sunway TiahuLight machine is the fastest supercomputer in the world running on the 10 million-core with a peak of 125 petaflops.

The TaihuLight supercomputer is being harnessed for some interesting work on deep neural networks. What is fascinating here is that currently, the inference side of such workloads can scale to many processors, but the training side is often scale-limited hardware and software-wise.

Fu described an ongoing project on the Sunway TaihuLight machine to develop an open source deep neural network library and make the appropriate architectural optimization for both high performance and efficiency on both the training and inference parts of deep learning workloads. “Based on this architecture, we can provide support for both single and double precision as well as fixed point,” he explains. The real challenge, he says, is to understand why most existing neural network libraries cannot benefit much from running at large scale and looking at the basic elements there to get better training results over a very large number of cores.





Above are some noteworthy preliminary performance results for convolutional layers for double-precision. The efficiency isn’t outstanding (around 30%A) but Fu says they’re working on the library to bolster it and get equal or better performance than the GPU—the standard thus far for training.

Andrew Ng, Chief Scientist at Baidu’s Silicon Valley Lab and well-known AI guru, noted during his keynote at ISC16, training a speech recognition like the one at Baidu takes around 10 exaflops of compute for the entire cycle across 4 terabytes of data. That kind of scale of compute and data management is only found in HPC, and this is, as Ng said to the audience, “where machine learning could really use HPC’s help”.

Training deep neural networks is very computationally intensive: training one of Baidu's models takes tens of exaflops of work, and so HPC techniques are key to creating these models.

The faster we train our networks, the more iteration we can make on our datasets and models, and the more iterations we make, the more we advance our machine learning. This means that HPC translates into machine learning progress, which is why we have adopted the HPC point of view. Machine learning should embrace HPC. These methods will make researchers more efficient and help accelerate the progress of our whole field.

AI has made tremendous progress, and Ng is optimistic about building a better society that is embedded up and down with machine intelligence. But AI today is still very limited. Almost all the economic and social value of deep learning is through “supervised learning,” which is limited by the amount of suitably formatted (i.e., labeled) data. Looking ahead, there are many other types of AI beyond supervised learning that Ng finds exciting, such as unsupervised learning (where we have a lot more data available, because the data does not need to be labeled). There’s a lot of excitement about these other forms of learning in our group and others.

http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/07/supercomputers-can-accelerate-machine.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*The fast, stunning rise of China's supercomputer ecosystem which can translate into innovation leads in aircraft, cars, medicine, energy and military systems*
July 22, 2016

*




*
. 
China's supercomputer accomplishment is far more significant than one computer coming in first. Other countries have done it in the past with what’s called “stunt” machines ― fast and powerful, but unable to apply it to anything. The stunning news here is that China created a High Performance Computing (HPC) “ecosystem” in an amazingly short period of time.

Another important part of the Sunway TaihuLight announcement is that for the first time, the Chinese – built a 100 percent indigenous supercomputer. In an ironic twist, our scientists are trying to learn the recipe of the secret-sauce to the Chinese processor. China’s ecosystem also created the hardware and the middleware required to operate the computer.

Maintaining leadership in high performance computing is a national and economic security imperative. As history has shown, HPC translates into innovations in aircraft, automobiles, oil and gas, biomedical, nuclear energy and military systems. 

http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/07/the-fast-stunning-rise-of-chinas.html

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

beijingwalker said:


> *The fast, stunning rise of China's supercomputer ecosystem which can translate into innovation leads in aircraft, cars, medicine, energy and military systems*
> July 22, 2016
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> .
> http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/07/the-fast-stunning-rise-of-chinas.html



US rise to 298 before the GFC in 2008.
After that, it started going downhill since the GFC.

In the final analysis, money talks bullsh*t walks.
If you don't have the money, you just won't have the supercomputers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

*The fast, stunning rise of China's supercomputer ecosystem which can translate into innovation leads in aircraft, cars, medicine, energy and military systems*

July 22, 2016
*china, energy, future, supercomputers, united states*

China's supercomputer accomplishment is far more significant than one computer coming in first. Other countries have done it in the past with what’s called “stunt” machines ― fast and powerful, but unable to apply it to anything. The stunning news here is that China created a High Performance Computing (HPC) “ecosystem” in an amazingly short period of time.

Another important part of the Sunway TaihuLight announcement is that for the first time, the Chinese – built a 100 percent indigenous supercomputer. In an ironic twist, our scientists are trying to learn the recipe of the secret-sauce to the Chinese processor. China’s ecosystem also created the hardware and the middleware required to operate the computer.





Maintaining leadership in high performance computing is a national and economic security imperative. As history has shown, HPC translates into innovations in aircraft, automobiles, oil and gas, biomedical, nuclear energy and military systems. 

*http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/07/the-fast-stunning-rise-of-chinas.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

ahojunk said:


> US rise to 298 before the GFC in 2008.
> After that, it started going downhill since the GFC.
> 
> In the final analysis, money talks bullsh*t walks.
> If you don't have the money, you just won't have the supercomputers.



GFC was the turning point in everything. It seems there is a world before GFC and world after it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

That is very impressive I must say. 

Just imagine 20 years ago, China has no got a single system in the list. 

Today it is 168. 

I wonder how many systems China will have in the list says by 2010 or 2030 and thanks to USA, all of them will be using China's indigenous designed and made microprocessors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> That is very impressive I must say.
> 
> Just imagine 20 years ago, China has no got a single system in the list.
> 
> Today it is 168.
> 
> I wonder how many systems China will have in the list says by 2010 or 2030 and thanks to USA, all of them will be using China's indigenous designed and made microprocessors.



This is just the beginning. There is such a huge need for these and next generation super computers. 
We must be grateful to sanctions!

Turning crisis into opportunities in Chinese style.

But let us not get ahead of ourselves...we have a long way to go...this is just the start of second phase of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Sinopakfriend said:


> This is just the beginning. There is such a huge need for these and next generation super computers.
> We must be grateful to sanctions!
> 
> Turning crisis into opportunities in Chinese style.
> 
> But let us not get ahead of ourselves...we have a long way to go...this is just the start of second phase of development.



In fact I am one of those who believe China in its revival should NOT be FEAR and it can and will play a great role in turning Asia into a Modern Cosmopolitan Societies with many cultural diversity. 

The OBOR is a testimony to what I am saying. Rebuilding historical Asian and European Trade ties where every nations benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> In fact I am one of those who believe China in its revival should NOT be FEAR and it can and will play a great role in turning Asia into a Modern Cosmopolitan Societies with many cultural diversity.
> 
> The OBOR is a testimony to what I am saying. Rebuilding historical Asian and European Trade ties where every nations benefit.



I could have not said it better myself. For Harmony under the Heavens, peace and development is the only way forward. Every time China develops or creates a breakthrough it is a breakthrough for entire Asia and too some extent for Africa.

Peace and development is the key.

My sense is that the cycle of an old age of decay and suffering is nearing an end. A new cycle is beginning. The Tao is returning, my friends. The Tao is returning...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

ahojunk said:


> US rise to 298 before the GFC in 2008.
> After that, it started going downhill since the GFC.
> 
> In the final analysis, money talks bullsh*t walks.
> If you don't have the money, you just won't have the supercomputers.





Beidou2020 said:


> GFC was the turning point in everything. It seems there is a world before GFC and world after it.


.
In 2008, US and the rest of the world has GFC.

But in 2008, China has a very significant event, the Beijing Olympics.

The difference is like between heaven and earth.

Enough said!




CAPRICORN-88 said:


> In fact I am one of those who believe China in its revival should NOT be FEAR and it can and will play a great role in turning Asia into a Modern Cosmopolitan Societies with many cultural diversity.
> 
> The OBOR is a testimony to what I am saying. Rebuilding historical Asian and European Trade ties where every nations benefit.





Sinopakfriend said:


> I could have not said it better myself. For Harmony under the Heavens, peace and development is the only way forward. Every time China develops or creates a breakthrough it is a breakthrough for entire Asia and too some extent for Africa.
> 
> Peace and development is the key.
> 
> My sense is that the cycle of an old age of decay and suffering is nearing an end. A new cycle is beginning. The Tao is returning, my friends. The Tao is returning...


.
I can't help but notice that US style of politics is "I win you lose".

Luckily for the rest of us, China's style is "I win, you win".

Those countries along the OBOR (Belt and Road Initiative) are the lucky countries.

They even have the AIIB and Silk Road Fund to lend a hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

ahojunk said:


> .
> In 2008, US and the rest of the world has GFC.
> 
> But in 2008, China has a very significant event, the Beijing Olympics.
> 
> The difference is like between heaven and earth.
> 
> Enough said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I can't help but notice that US style of politics is "I win you lose".
> 
> Luckily for the rest of us, China's style is "I win, you win".
> 
> Those countries along the OBOR (Belt and Road Initiative) are the lucky countries.
> 
> They even have the AIIB and Silk Road Fund to lend a hand.



The Chinese Way... is aligned with the Tao. And the Tao flows where is harmony.

Win-win and co-development is the only way forward for humanity.

The cycle of oppression, exploitation and war needs to end. 

For last 500 years.. civilisations have been destroyed and exploitation has been the rule and norm. Peace must find its way now.

The Chinese Civilisation offers a way forward to humanity. However, first Asia needs to find peace and co-development. 

The best way forward for Asia to join the only truly free country in Asia i.e. China. Join hands and eliminate poverty and backwardness. There must be a community of prosperity in Asia, only then there will be Harmony under the Heavens.

Thank you for your insightful observations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*The top 5 ways the US can build the fastest supercomputer*







Proposal by Alex Larzelere, Senior Fellow at the U.S. Council on Competitiveness.

*Look at point #5*.
Before you can learn, you have to be humble!
I like his honesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kuge

Sinopakfriend said:


> My sense is that the cycle of an old age of decay and suffering is nearing an end. A new cycle is beginning. The Tao is returning, my friends. The Tao is returning...


R u saying the tao of decay & suffering will come back to haunt china again in the next cycle?


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

kuge said:


> R u saying the tao of decay & suffering will come back to haunt china again in the next cycle?



Dear Kuge,

Please, refrain from such assertions. 

Tao is one the most precious gift to humanity. 

Why belitte such a human heritage for mere entertainment.

The Tao is about life and wisdom, absence of the Tao creates decay and suffering.

Wish you the very best in life.

All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Sinopakfriend said:


> Dear Kuge,
> 
> Please, refrain from such assertions.
> 
> Tao is one the most precious gift to humanity.
> 
> Why belitte such a human heritage for mere entertainment.
> 
> The Tao is about life and wisdom, absence of the Tao creates decay and suffering.
> 
> Wish you the very best in life.
> 
> All the best.



Bro, have you read the books written by Derek Lin?

All his books on the Tao are great and I recommend all of them. The only one that isnt necessary is his translation of the Tao Te Ching but that is also worthwhile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Bro, have you read the books written by Derek Lin?
> 
> All his books on the Tao are great and I recommend all of them. The only one that isnt necessary is his translation of the Tao Te Ching but that is also worthwhile.



My dear brother, I have only read one. Tao Te Ching from the Sage himself.

Since then, all the years have been spent in amazment and respect of the Unfathomable Tao. 

And the rest of this person's life is for the study and absorption of the Great Tao.

The Tao can never be read in all honesty. Neither can it be put in words. Words are limiting by their very nature.

I wish that our young Chinese would spend less time with smart phones and at least spend a short time a week in reflection. 

Just a wish..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Sinopakfriend said:


> My dear brother, I have only read one. Tao Te Ching from the Sage himself.
> 
> Since then, all the years have been spent in amazment and respect of the Unfathomable Tao.
> 
> And the rest of this person's life is for the study and absorption of the Great Tao.
> 
> The Tao can never be read in all honesty. Neither can it be put in words. Words are limiting by their very nature.
> 
> I wish that our young Chinese would spend less time with smart phones and at least spend a short time a week in reflection.
> 
> Just a wish..



Hehe

Bro, you are one in a million. Im sorry to say that true practitioners of the Tao are a dying breed. These days quasi religious lip service is much more popular - just show up at a Church and say a few words and Heaven is promised! Bow a hundred times to a statue fro heavens blessing!

You are like the second person I know who knows the Tao, most people dont even know what its about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Hehe
> 
> Bro, you are one in a million. Im sorry to say that true practitioners of the Tao are a dying breed. These days quasi religious lip service is much more popular - just show up at a Church and say a few words and Heaven is promised! Bow a hundred times to a statue fro heavens blessing!
> 
> You are like the second person I know who knows the Tao, most people dont even know what its about.



Bless you! 

As the ancient saying goes: *When the student is ready teacher comes?
*
Who sends the teacher, who makes the student ready? The Tao.

Be one with the Tao and you would not need a teacher. 

All and everything is appranet for those who can percieve. 

Religion is the opium of the masses. 

Even in Qi Gong today we see imposters inside and outside China.

By its very practice the initiate is prohibted from showing off and is required to work invisibly.

You enjoy yourself, spend youth wisely and reflect on the nature of things without bias.

Look deeply at the symbols of the old wisdom. May you see the meaning within.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China develops new supercomputer that is 10 TIMES faster than the current quickest machine in the world 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ES-faster-current-quickest-machine-world.html*






















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ES-faster-current-quickest-machine-world.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rafi

Chinese innovation reminds us that many of the breakthrough's of humanity have come from the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Move over, China, India is going to build one that is 100x faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Götterdämmerung said:


> Move over, China, India is going to build one that is 100x faster.



The sad thing is, we spend most of these threads aguing with Indian members like @HariPrasad about exactly what you said (that they will soon have something 100x faster than anything we could make).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The sad thing is, we spend most of these threads aguing with Indian members like @HariPrasad about exactly what you said (that they will soon have something 100x faster than anything we could make).



Indians have what is called small pen1s syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

The 48th edition of the TOP500 list (Nov. 2016 version) saw China and United States pacing each other for supercomputing supremacy. *Both nations now claim 171 systems apiece in the latest rankings*, accounting for two-thirds of the list. However,* China has maintained its dominance at the top of the list with the same number 1 and 2 systems from six months ago*: Sunway TaihuLight, at 93 petaflops, and Tianhe-2, at 34 petaflops. This latest edition of the TOP500 was announced Monday, November 14, at the SC16 conference in Salt Lake City, Utah. 

After US and China, Germany claims the most systems with 32, followed by Japan with 27, France with 20, and the UK with 17. *A year ago the US was the clear leader with 200 systems, while China had 108*, Japan had 37, Germany had 33, and both France and the UK had 18.

In addition to matching each other in system count in the latest rankings, China and the US are running neck and neck in aggregate Linpack performance. The US holds the narrowest of leads, with 33.9 percent of the total; China is second with 33.3 percent. The total performance of all 500 computers on the list is now 672 petaflops, a 60 percent increase from a year ago.

https://www.top500.org/lists/2016/11/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I personally feel sad about this news. China's Sunway TaihuLight's maintaining of the Top 1 ranking means we humanbeing made no progress in faster computing in the past six months.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

It is about time to bring out the Tianhe-2A.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> what is the timeline of Tianhe-2A?



This quarter or next

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's TaihuLight wins world's fastest supercomputer crown again*
(Xinhua) November 15, 2016







China's Sunway TaihuLight has unsurprisingly taken the crown of the world's fastest machine again, according to the latest edition of the semiannual Top500 list of supercomputers released Monday.


The massive supercomputer, *built entirely using processors designed and made in China*, made its first public appearance in June, when it easily dethroned the former champion, Tianhe-2, also a Chinese system but built based on Intel chips.

TaihuLight is capable of performing *93 million billion calculations per second (petaflop/s).* That's almost three times as fast as Tianhe-2, which had claimed No. 1 spot in the Top500 list for the past three years.

That means a Chinese supercomputer has topped the rankings for eight times in a row, indicating the rise of China in the high performance computing (HPC) field.

In the previous list released* in June, China overtook the United States in the number of total supercomputers installed.* That was first time that the United States has not dominated this category since the list was started 23 years ago.

This time, the number of systems installed in China increased to 171 from 168 on the last list, but the United States also made "a slight recovery" and now has 171 systems, up from 165 in the previous list.

"The 48th edition of the Top500 list saw China and the United States pacing each other for supercomputing supremacy," Top500 editors said in a statement released at an HPC conference in Salt Lake City. *"A year ago the United States was the clear leader with 200 systems, while China had 108."*

In addition, China and the United States are "neck-and-neck in the performance category" with the latter holding 33.9 percent of the overall installed performance while the former is second with 33.3 percent of the overall installed performance, said the statement.

In the latest rankings, Titan and Sequoia, two systems from the United States, remained No. 3 and No. 4 positions, but the top 10 list did receive "a mild shakeup."

*The Cori supercomputer, a new system installed at the U.S. Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, slipped into the fifth slot with a performance of 14.0 petaflop/s.*

Right behind it at No. 6 is the new Oakforest-PACS supercomputer that is running at Japan's Joint Center for Advanced High Performance Computing with a performance of 13.6 petaflop/s.

The addition of Cori and Oakforest-PACS pushed every system below them a couple of notches down, with the exception of Piz Daint, a supercomputer installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Center, which maintained its spot at No. 8 as a result of a massive 3.5 petaflop/s upgrade.

*When it comes to companies making these systems, the America-based Hewlett-Packard Enterprise has the lead with 112 supercomputers, which is followed by China's Lenovo with 92 systems.*

*There are three other Chinese companies in the vendor list: Sugon (No. 4 with 47 systems), Inspur (No. 8 with 18 systems) and Huawei (No. 9 with 16 systems).*

"Chinese manufactures like Lenovo and Huawei are doing well globally," Jack Dongarra, professor of the University of Tennessee and editor of the list, told Xinhua.

The Top500 list is considered one of the most authoritative rankings of the world's supercomputers. It is compiled on the basis of the machines' performance on the Linpack benchmark by experts from the United States and Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*Chinese research team wins top award in supercomputing*
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">USTC wins Linpack portion of the Cluster Challenge. 31.5 Tflops. 10 years ago their system would have been 36th in the Top 500. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/sc16?src=hash">#sc16</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/scc?src=hash">#scc</a> <a href="https://t.co/XScOjx3tZ4">pic.twitter.com/XScOjx3tZ4</a></p>&mdash; Bob Beck (@bob_beck) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798685661935075328">November 16, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

The supercomputing conference is going on right now. 

Among the anticipated events are announcements regarding HPC programs of different countries, the Student Cluster Competition, and the Awards.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*China wins big in Supercomputing Conference 2016! *

d

China won both the Student Cluster Competition, as well as the ACM Gordon Bell Prize. 

The first is the student cluster competition, won this time by USTC China, while the latter is the top award in the world for HPC application. 

Kudos!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Congratulation China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

One word: impressive 
Now China's aim is the first country capable of producing an exascale computer and i believe we can succeed in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

China has best supercomputers, the hardwares. How about supercomputing?

Six outstanding research efforts in high performance technical computing have been selected as finalists in supercomputing’s most prestigious competition, the ACM Gordon Bell Prize in High Performance Computing. The prize will be presented to a single winner this week during SC16 in Salt Lake City.






This year’s finalists represent the broad impact that the field of high performance computing has across the many disciplines of science and engineering:

“_A Highly Effective Global Surface Wave Numerical Simulation with Ultra-High Resolution_,” by a research team from the First Institute of Oceanography (China), National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Tsinghua University (China) (abstract)
“_10M-Core Scalable Fully-Implicit Solver for Nonhydrostatic Atmospheric Dynamics_,” by a research team from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Tsinghua University (China), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Beijing Normal University (China) (abstract)

“_Extreme-Scale Phase Field Simulations of Coarsening Dynamics on the Sunway Taihulight Supercomputer_,” by a team of researchers from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the University of South Carolina, Columbia University (New York), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi (China) (abstract)
“_Simulations of Below-Ground Dynamics of Fungi: 1.184 Pflops Attained by Automated Generation and Autotuning of Temporal Blocking Codes_,” by a research team from RIKEN (Japan), Chiba University (Japan), Kobe University (Japan) and Fujitsu Ltd. (Japan) (abstract)
“_Towards Green Aviation with Python at Petascale_,” by a research team from Imperial College London (England) (abstract)
“_Modeling Dilute Solutions Using First-Principles Molecular Dynamics: Computing More than a Million Atoms with Over a Million Cores_,” by a research team from Lawrence-Livermore National Laboratory (Calif.) (abstract)
Three out of six finalists are from China, one from each of Japan, US, UK. Congrats all!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> as well as the ACM Gordon Bell Prize. ... is the top award in the world for HPC application.
> Kudos!








Six outstanding research efforts in high performance technical computing have been selected as finalists in supercomputing’s most prestigious competition, the ACM Gordon Bell Prize in High Performance Computing. This year’s finalists represent the broad impact that the field of high performance computing has across the many disciplines of science and engineering:




“_A Highly Effective Global Surface Wave Numerical Simulation with Ultra-High Resolution_,” by a research team from the First Institute of Oceanography (China), National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Tsinghua University (China) (abstract)
“_10M-Core Scalable Fully-Implicit Solver for Nonhydrostatic Atmospheric Dynamics_,” by a research team from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Tsinghua University (China), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Beijing Normal University (China) (abstract)

“_Extreme-Scale Phase Field Simulations of Coarsening Dynamics on the Sunway Taihulight Supercomputer_,” by a team of researchers from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the University of South Carolina, Columbia University (New York), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi (China) (abstract)
“_Simulations of Below-Ground Dynamics of Fungi: 1.184 Pflops Attained by Automated Generation and Autotuning of Temporal Blocking Codes_,” by a research team from RIKEN (Japan), Chiba University (Japan), Kobe University (Japan) and Fujitsu Ltd. (Japan) (abstract)
“_Towards Green Aviation with Python at Petascale_,” by a research team from Imperial College London (England) (abstract)
“_Modeling Dilute Solutions Using First-Principles Molecular Dynamics: Computing More than a Million Atoms with Over a Million Cores_,” by a research team from Lawrence-Livermore National Laboratory (Calif.) (abstract)
Since three out of six finalists are from China (other three from Japan, US, UK), so exactly which Chinese team won the prize?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dungeness

*Chinese team wins top award in supercomputing*

Xinhua, November 18, 2016
Adjust font size:








A 12-member team of Chinese researchers on Thursday won the 2016 ACM Gordon Bell prize, the top award in the field of supercomputing.

This is the first time that Chinese researchers have been awarded the honor.

"It's a historic breakthrough," said Haohuan Fu, deputy director of the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi and one of the team members.

Fu and his colleagues were honored for developing a method for calculating atmospheric dynamics that could be used to improve global climate models as well as weather predictions.

The award was presented at the 2016 Supercomputing Conference in Salt Lake City, Utah.

The Gordon Bell Prize, awarded each year at the annual supercomputing conference, was established in 1987 by Gordon Bell, a pioneer in high-performance and parallel computing.

It tracks the progress of parallel computing and rewards innovation in applying high performance computing to challenges in science, engineering, and large-scale data analytics. Endit


http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2016-11/18/content_39730298.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## terranMarine

Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Does it came as a surprise? Since the top 2 fastest supercomputer is from China. It shall not be surprised we easily won such competition. Not only that China is in fact already a leader in computer technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

*

Team Swangeese!* Kids from USTC won SCC16. 

http://www.studentclustercompetition.us/























Beast said:


> Does it came as a surprise? Since the top 2 fastest supercomputer is from China. It shall not be surprised we easily won such competition. Not only that China is in fact already a leader in computer technology.




Having the fastest HPC and winning in HPC Application Competition are not the same thing, bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

Dungeness said:


> *
> Team Swangeese!* Kids from USTC won SCC16.
> 
> http://www.studentclustercompetition.us/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having the fastest HPC and winning in HPC Application Competition are not the same thing, bro!


HPC without application software will not work. China fastest supercomputer is a demonstration of hardware and software capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Keep us the good work! feel proud of you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> *
> Team Swangeese!* Kids from USTC won SCC16.
> 
> http://www.studentclustercompetition.us/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having the fastest HPC and winning in HPC Application Competition are not the same thing, bro!



These kids sure have brain the size of a pumpkin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> Six outstanding research efforts in high performance technical computing have been selected as finalists in supercomputing’s most prestigious competition, the ACM Gordon Bell Prize in High Performance Computing. This year’s finalists represent the broad impact that the field of high performance computing has across the many disciplines of science and engineering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “_A Highly Effective Global Surface Wave Numerical Simulation with Ultra-High Resolution_,” by a research team from the First Institute of Oceanography (China), National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Tsinghua University (China) (abstract)
> “_10M-Core Scalable Fully-Implicit Solver for Nonhydrostatic Atmospheric Dynamics_,” by a research team from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Tsinghua University (China), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Beijing Normal University (China) (abstract)
> 
> “_Extreme-Scale Phase Field Simulations of Coarsening Dynamics on the Sunway Taihulight Supercomputer_,” by a team of researchers from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the University of South Carolina, Columbia University (New York), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi (China) (abstract)
> “_Simulations of Below-Ground Dynamics of Fungi: 1.184 Pflops Attained by Automated Generation and Autotuning of Temporal Blocking Codes_,” by a research team from RIKEN (Japan), Chiba University (Japan), Kobe University (Japan) and Fujitsu Ltd. (Japan) (abstract)
> “_Towards Green Aviation with Python at Petascale_,” by a research team from Imperial College London (England) (abstract)
> “_Modeling Dilute Solutions Using First-Principles Molecular Dynamics: Computing More than a Million Atoms with Over a Million Cores_,” by a research team from Lawrence-Livermore National Laboratory (Calif.) (abstract)
> Since three out of six finalists are from China (other three from Japan, US, UK), so exactly which Chinese team won the prize?




The second one, 10 M core scalable fully implicit solver...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The second one, 10 M core scalable fully implicit solver...



Thanks, so the finalist winning ACM Gordon Bell Award is this 12-men team:






Read the full article at https://www.computer.org/csdl/proceedings/sc/2016/8815/00/8815a057.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Does it came as a surprise? Since the top 2 fastest supercomputer is from China. It shall not be surprised we easily won such competition. Not only that China is in fact already a leader in computer technology.




I started this thread, I congratulate China for all its achievements, but China is NOT the leader in computer technology. 

China is emerging, but right now US is leaps and bounds ahead in computer technology, overall HPC expertise. 

As I have said, I follow this scene, and I know that even the Chinese know this, which they are trying to remedy. 

PS- Having the top computer doesn't mean anything if you don't know how to use them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I started this thread, I congratulate China for all its achievements, but China is NOT the leader in computer technology.
> 
> China is emerging, but right now US is leaps and bounds ahead in computer technology, overall HPC expertise.
> 
> As I have said, I follow this scene, and I know that even the Chinese know this, which they are trying to remedy.
> 
> PS- Having the top computer doesn't mean anything if you don't know how to use them.



You often get semiconductor technology, computer architecture and software confused, so I'm not sure what you actually mean by any of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I started this thread, I congratulate China for all its achievements, but China is NOT the leader in computer technology.
> 
> China is emerging, but right now US is leaps and bounds ahead in computer technology, overall HPC expertise.
> 
> As I have said, I follow this scene, and I know that even the Chinese know this, which they are trying to remedy.
> 
> PS-* Having the top computer doesn't mean anything if you don't know how to use them.*




You are right. Slowly but surely, Chinese are making progress in each and every field. We don't talk big, we work hard, which separates a great power from wannabes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese researchers win world's top prize*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Team Swan Geese from USTC wins Student Cluster Competition awards in SC16. 

中国科大包揽SC16大学生超算竞赛双料冠军









图说：中国科大代表队上台领奖

11月16日，在美国盐城湖举行的2016全球超级计算机大会（SC16）大学生超算竞赛中，中国科学技术大学代表队成功打破LINPACK性能基准测试（HPL）世界纪录，创下了31.15TFLOPS的新高；并最终凭借优异表现获得总分以及LINPACK测试双料冠军——这是该项赛事历史上首次有队伍获得双料冠军。

全球超级计算大会是全球超级计算产业的顶级盛会，迄今已有28年历史。自2007年国际大学生超算竞赛（简称SCC）在全球超级计算大会上举办以来，该赛事就吸引着来自世界各地的一流大学踊跃参加，被誉为高性能计算领域的学生“奥运会”。

中国科技大学代表队的队名为“Swan Geese”（鸿雁） ，该校计算机学院教授安虹担任主教练。在谈及队名的由来时，他们解释说，在中国的传统文化中，鸿雁代表着团队合作、坚毅和勇敢，这正是他们希望在赛会中展现出的。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Well, the thing is if the prize organiser refused to grand it to Chinese once more,
the whole prize would become a total joke.






WASHINGTON, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- A 12-member team of Chinese researchers on Thursday won the 2016 ACM Gordon Bell prize, the top award in the field of supercomputing.

This is the first time that Chinese researchers have been awarded the honor.

"It's a historic breakthrough," said Haohuan Fu, deputy director of the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi and one of the team members.

Fu and his colleagues were honored for developing a method for calculating atmospheric dynamics that could be used to improve global climate models as well as weather predictions.

The award was presented at the 2016 Supercomputing Conference in Salt Lake City, Utah.

The Gordon Bell Prize, awarded each year at the annual supercomputing conference, was established in 1987 by Gordon Bell, a pioneer in high-performance and parallel computing.

It tracks the progress of parallel computing and rewards innovation in applying high performance computing to challenges in science, engineering, and large-scale data analytics.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-11/18/c_135838749.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

Typical simulation work that has been completed by Sunway Taihu Light


*Peta-Scale Fully-Implicit Solver for Nonhydrostatic Atmospheric Dynamics with 8.5M Cores / 千万亿次八百五十万核可扩展非静力大气动力全隐求解器*
*This research wins the 2016 Gordon Bell Prize in High Performance Computing*

An ultra-scalable fully implicit is developed for stiff time-dependent problems frequently found in atmospheric dynamics. In the solver, a hybrid multigrid domain decomposition preconditioner is proposed to greatly accelerate the convergence of the solver, and to exploit coarse-grained parallelism. A physics-based multi-block asynchronized incomplete LU factorization method is customized to solve the subproblems on each overlapped subdomain to further gain fine-grained concurrency. We perform systematic optimizations on different hardware levels for best utilization of the heterogeneous computing units and substantial reduction of the cost of data-movement. The solver enables fast and accurate atmospheric simulations on the emerging heterogeneous Sunway supercomputer in China, scaling to over 8.5 million heterogeneous cores 

本项目设计并开发了一种用于大气动力学中经常出现的强时间依赖问题的高可扩展性全隐式求解器。该求解器使用异构多重网格局部分解算法，显著加快了求解器的收敛过程，并利用粗粒度并行。此外，设计了在物理上的多块异步不完全LU分解方法来解决每个重叠子域上的子问题，从而进一步取得粗粒度并发。同时，在不同硬件层级上实现了系统层面上的优化，充分利用异构计算单元，减少数据移动的开销。基于“神威·太湖之光”超级计算机，该求解器实现了快速且准确的大气模拟，可以扩展到850万核


*Large Scale Phase Field Simulation for Coarsening Dynamics Based on Cahn-Hilliard Equation with Degenerated Mobility / 钛合金微结构演化相场模拟*

We present large scale phase field simulation on the new Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer. The highly nonlinear and severely stiff Cahn-Hilliard equations with degenerated mobility for microstructure evolution are solved at extreme scale, demonstrating that the latest advent of high performance computing platform and the new advances in algorithm design are now offering us the possibility to accurately simulate the coarsening dynamics at unprecedented spatial and time scales. 

钛合金制备工艺复杂，微观组织形成机制和规律难以通过实验获得，常借助于软件模拟。相场法能够模拟微观组织的演化过程，广泛应用于新材料的设计。ScETD-PF是基于可扩展紧致指数时间差分算法库的相场模拟软件。该软件由中科院网络中心自主开发，支持计算材料科学、计算物理、计算生命科学等学科科研模拟。该应用首次实现了国际最大规模的钛合金微结构粗化相场模拟，显著加快了我国新型钛合金的设计和工艺优化。

*This research is selected as a finalist for the 2016 Gordon Bell Prize.*



*A Highly Effective Global Surface Wave Numercial Simulation with Ultra-high Resolution / 高分辨率海浪数值模拟*
*This research is selected as a finalist for the 2016 Gordon Bell Prize.*

Surface wave is one of the most energetic motions in the global ocean, and it is crucially important to marine safety and climate change. High resolution global wave model has the key role for accurate wave forecasting. However the parallel efficiency with a large amount of computation is a big barrier for this kind model by now. In this work, a breakthrough in the design and application of irregular quasi-rectangular grid decomposition, master-slave cooperative computing workflow and pipelining schemes for high resolution global wave model has been achieved. Based on these innovations, the ultra-high horizontal resolution of (1/60) °by (1/60) °global wave model is implemented in the new Sunway heterogeneous Supercomputer with 100 PFlops peak performance. The results show that peak performance of our model can reach 30.07 PFlops with full-scale system consisting of 8,519,680 cores. These innovations provide good scalability and high efficiency for ultra-high resolution global wave model.

对于海洋模式模拟而言，分辨率的提高会带来计算量的大幅提升。如果水平分辨率提高10倍，模式的计算量将增加数百乃至上千倍，是未来E级计算机系统的驱动应用。该应用在“神威·太湖之光”超级计算机实现了（1/60）°高分辨率的全球海洋模式，通过从核加速以及负载均衡、通信重叠和指令流水等优化手段，模式成功扩展到8,519,680核数，达到最高30.07PFlops的峰值性能，获得了优异的扩展性与并行效率。


*Numerical Simulation of the Aerospace-craft Unification Algorithm / 航天飞行器统一算法数值模拟*
*Tiangong-1* is China’s first space station, which serves as an experimental testbed for orbital rendezvous and docking. Tiangong-1 is also the prototype of China’s future space lab. In this work, we perform the simulation of the turbulent state of the two-cabin simplified model (10-meter long, with a diameter around 3.5 meters in the cross section) of the Tiangong-1 spaceship in the failing process (flying height=65KM, Ma=13). By using 16,384 processors of the Sunway system, *the computation job, which normally takes 12 months, was finished in 20 days.* In addition, the simulation results provide a good fit to the result of the wind tunnel test.

基于”神威·太湖之光“超级计算机，对”天宫一号“飞行器两舱简化外形（长度10余米、横截面直径近3.5米）陨落飞行（H=65km、62km、Ma=13）绕流状态大规模并行模拟，使用16，384个处理器在20天内便完成常规需要12个月的计算任务，计算结果与风洞实验结果吻合较好，为”天宫一号“飞行试验提供重要数据支持。

*This is a particularly interesting piece of work. China conducted the Tiangong-1 mission in 2011. And such simulation procedures are usually conducted two to three years before the real mission. So does it mean Sunway Taihu Light, or the prototype of Sunway Taihu Light already existed in 2008/09???
*
@cirr @TaiShang @AndrewJin @Shotgunner51 @ahojunk @JSCh


*Refactoring and Optimizing the CAM on the New Sunway Many-core Supercomputer / 基于国产平台的国产地球系统模式*

Our efforts are refactorizing and optimizing the Community Atmosphere Model (CAM) on the new Sunway supercomputer, which uses a many-core processor that consists of management processing elements (MPEs) and clusters of computing processing elements (CPEs). To map the large code base of CAM to millions of cores on the Sunway system, we take OpenACC-based refactorization as major tool, and apply source-to-source translator tools to generate the most suitable parallelism for the CPE cluster, and to fit the intermediate variable into the limited on-chip fast buffer. For single kernels, when comparing the original ported version using only MPEs and the refactorized version using both the MPE and CPE clusters, we achieve up to 22x speedup for the computer-intensive kernels. For the 25km resolution CAM global model, we manage to scale to 24,000 MPEs, and 1,536,000 CPEs, and achieve a simulation speed of 2.81 model years per day.

本工作主要基于神威超级计算机来完成公共大气模式CAM的代码重构与性能优化。为了将代码量巨大的CAM模式扩展到神威系统的百万计算核上，研究团队依托神威系统提供的OpenACC框架，对原始代码进行重构，设计了与神威系统计算、存储模型相匹配的计算代码，有效地提高了计算性能。与纯主核版本相比，同时使用主、从核的优化程序能取得22倍的性能提升。通过使用24,000个主核以及1,536,000个从核，全球范围25公里分辨率的模拟速度可以达到2.81模式年/天。


*岛礁建设浮式平台的移植与优化*
 岛礁建设浮式平台总长100米级，可停靠万吨级船舶，具有土石方及各类建筑材料卸船、平台上重载汽车装运、经栈桥输送至礁盘、机械货物堆放与起吊、电力与燃料供应、施工人员食宿、淡水制造、污水处理等功能，可拖带至不同待建岛礁重复使用，*满足岛礁建设浮式平台针对西沙群岛近期建设及中、南沙群岛有关岛礁将来建设*对输送物资上岛，船载土石料高效卸运、礁盘上永久基地的高效施工的工程需求。在科技部973项目“海洋超大型浮体复杂环境响应与结构安全性”和工信部高技术船舶科研项目“岛礁中型（总长 300 米级）浮式结构物关键技术研究”支持下，中国船舶重工集团公司第七〇二研究所进一步发展了可计及复杂海底地形影响的三维水弹性力学分析方法。

用户通过基于吴有生院士创立的三维水弹性理论而发展的可以考虑航速、频域二阶非线性、计及海底地形影响等因素的可视化成熟软件THAFTS，首次采用了数百万处理器核对近岛礁浮式平台和海洋超大型浮体三维水弹性问题进行了大规模并行计算。计算结果准确揭示了在近岛礁海底变化和波浪非均匀性影响下浮式平台的运动和载荷响应特性，所得数据可靠，并与试验结果相互验证，比较准确地评估了浮式平台在近岛礁复杂环境条件下的结构应力水平，具有重要的理论价值和工程实际意义。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> View attachment 353054
> 
> 
> China has best supercomputers, the hardwares. How about supercomputing?
> 
> Six outstanding research efforts in high performance technical computing have been selected as finalists in supercomputing’s most prestigious competition, the ACM Gordon Bell Prize in High Performance Computing. The prize will be presented to a single winner this week during SC16 in Salt Lake City.
> 
> View attachment 353056
> 
> 
> This year’s finalists represent the broad impact that the field of high performance computing has across the many disciplines of science and engineering:
> 
> “_A Highly Effective Global Surface Wave Numerical Simulation with Ultra-High Resolution_,” by a research team from the First Institute of Oceanography (China), National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Tsinghua University (China) (abstract)
> “_10M-Core Scalable Fully-Implicit Solver for Nonhydrostatic Atmospheric Dynamics_,” by a research team from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Tsinghua University (China), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and Beijing Normal University (China) (abstract)
> 
> “_Extreme-Scale Phase Field Simulations of Coarsening Dynamics on the Sunway Taihulight Supercomputer_,” by a team of researchers from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the University of South Carolina, Columbia University (New York), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (China) and the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi (China) (abstract)
> “_Simulations of Below-Ground Dynamics of Fungi: 1.184 Pflops Attained by Automated Generation and Autotuning of Temporal Blocking Codes_,” by a research team from RIKEN (Japan), Chiba University (Japan), Kobe University (Japan) and Fujitsu Ltd. (Japan) (abstract)
> “_Towards Green Aviation with Python at Petascale_,” by a research team from Imperial College London (England) (abstract)
> “_Modeling Dilute Solutions Using First-Principles Molecular Dynamics: Computing More than a Million Atoms with Over a Million Cores_,” by a research team from Lawrence-Livermore National Laboratory (Calif.) (abstract)
> Three out of six finalists are from China, one from each of Japan, US, UK. Congrats all!





GS Zhou said:


> Typical simulation work that has been completed by Sunway Taihu Light
> 
> 
> *Peta-Scale Fully-Implicit Solver for Nonhydrostatic Atmospheric Dynamics with 8.5M Cores / 千万亿次八百五十万核可扩展非静力大气动力全隐求解器*
> *This research wins the 2016 Gordon Bell Prize in High Performance Computing*
> 
> An ultra-scalable fully implicit is developed for stiff time-dependent problems frequently found in atmospheric dynamics. In the solver, a hybrid multigrid domain decomposition preconditioner is proposed to greatly accelerate the convergence of the solver, and to exploit coarse-grained parallelism. A physics-based multi-block asynchronized incomplete LU factorization method is customized to solve the subproblems on each overlapped subdomain to further gain fine-grained concurrency. We perform systematic optimizations on different hardware levels for best utilization of the heterogeneous computing units and substantial reduction of the cost of data-movement. The solver enables fast and accurate atmospheric simulations on the emerging heterogeneous Sunway supercomputer in China, scaling to over 8.5 million heterogeneous cores
> 
> 本项目设计并开发了一种用于大气动力学中经常出现的强时间依赖问题的高可扩展性全隐式求解器。该求解器使用异构多重网格局部分解算法，显著加快了求解器的收敛过程，并利用粗粒度并行。此外，设计了在物理上的多块异步不完全LU分解方法来解决每个重叠子域上的子问题，从而进一步取得粗粒度并发。同时，在不同硬件层级上实现了系统层面上的优化，充分利用异构计算单元，减少数据移动的开销。基于“神威·太湖之光”超级计算机，该求解器实现了快速且准确的大气模拟，可以扩展到850万核
> 
> 
> *Large Scale Phase Field Simulation for Coarsening Dynamics Based on Cahn-Hilliard Equation with Degenerated Mobility / 钛合金微结构演化相场模拟*
> 
> We present large scale phase field simulation on the new Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer. The highly nonlinear and severely stiff Cahn-Hilliard equations with degenerated mobility for microstructure evolution are solved at extreme scale, demonstrating that the latest advent of high performance computing platform and the new advances in algorithm design are now offering us the possibility to accurately simulate the coarsening dynamics at unprecedented spatial and time scales.
> 
> 钛合金制备工艺复杂，微观组织形成机制和规律难以通过实验获得，常借助于软件模拟。相场法能够模拟微观组织的演化过程，广泛应用于新材料的设计。ScETD-PF是基于可扩展紧致指数时间差分算法库的相场模拟软件。该软件由中科院网络中心自主开发，支持计算材料科学、计算物理、计算生命科学等学科科研模拟。该应用首次实现了国际最大规模的钛合金微结构粗化相场模拟，显著加快了我国新型钛合金的设计和工艺优化。
> 
> *This research is selected as a finalist for the 2016 Gordon Bell Prize.*
> 
> 
> 
> *A Highly Effective Global Surface Wave Numercial Simulation with Ultra-high Resolution / 高分辨率海浪数值模拟*
> *This research is selected as a finalist for the 2016 Gordon Bell Prize.*
> 
> Surface wave is one of the most energetic motions in the global ocean, and it is crucially important to marine safety and climate change. High resolution global wave model has the key role for accurate wave forecasting. However the parallel efficiency with a large amount of computation is a big barrier for this kind model by now. In this work, a breakthrough in the design and application of irregular quasi-rectangular grid decomposition, master-slave cooperative computing workflow and pipelining schemes for high resolution global wave model has been achieved. Based on these innovations, the ultra-high horizontal resolution of (1/60) °by (1/60) °global wave model is implemented in the new Sunway heterogeneous Supercomputer with 100 PFlops peak performance. The results show that peak performance of our model can reach 30.07 PFlops with full-scale system consisting of 8,519,680 cores. These innovations provide good scalability and high efficiency for ultra-high resolution global wave model.
> 
> 对于海洋模式模拟而言，分辨率的提高会带来计算量的大幅提升。如果水平分辨率提高10倍，模式的计算量将增加数百乃至上千倍，是未来E级计算机系统的驱动应用。该应用在“神威·太湖之光”超级计算机实现了（1/60）°高分辨率的全球海洋模式，通过从核加速以及负载均衡、通信重叠和指令流水等优化手段，模式成功扩展到8,519,680核数，达到最高30.07PFlops的峰值性能，获得了优异的扩展性与并行效率。
> 
> 
> *Numerical Simulation of the Aerospace-craft Unification Algorithm / 航天飞行器统一算法数值模拟*
> *Tiangong-1* is China’s first space station, which serves as an experimental testbed for orbital rendezvous and docking. Tiangong-1 is also the prototype of China’s future space lab. In this work, we perform the simulation of the turbulent state of the two-cabin simplified model (10-meter long, with a diameter around 3.5 meters in the cross section) of the Tiangong-1 spaceship in the failing process (flying height=65KM, Ma=13). By using 16,384 processors of the Sunway system, *the computation job, which normally takes 12 months, was finished in 20 days.* In addition, the simulation results provide a good fit to the result of the wind tunnel test.
> 
> 基于”神威·太湖之光“超级计算机，对”天宫一号“飞行器两舱简化外形（长度10余米、横截面直径近3.5米）陨落飞行（H=65km、62km、Ma=13）绕流状态大规模并行模拟，使用16，384个处理器在20天内便完成常规需要12个月的计算任务，计算结果与风洞实验结果吻合较好，为”天宫一号“飞行试验提供重要数据支持。
> 
> *This is a particularly interesting piece of work. China conducted the Tiangong-1 mission in 2011. And such simulation procedures are usually conducted two to three years before the real mission. So does it mean Sunway Taihu Light, or the prototype of Sunway Taihu Light already existed in 2008/09???
> *
> @cirr @TaiShang @AndrewJin @Shotgunner51 @ahojunk @JSCh
> 
> 
> *Refactoring and Optimizing the CAM on the New Sunway Many-core Supercomputer / 基于国产平台的国产地球系统模式*
> 
> Our efforts are refactorizing and optimizing the Community Atmosphere Model (CAM) on the new Sunway supercomputer, which uses a many-core processor that consists of management processing elements (MPEs) and clusters of computing processing elements (CPEs). To map the large code base of CAM to millions of cores on the Sunway system, we take OpenACC-based refactorization as major tool, and apply source-to-source translator tools to generate the most suitable parallelism for the CPE cluster, and to fit the intermediate variable into the limited on-chip fast buffer. For single kernels, when comparing the original ported version using only MPEs and the refactorized version using both the MPE and CPE clusters, we achieve up to 22x speedup for the computer-intensive kernels. For the 25km resolution CAM global model, we manage to scale to 24,000 MPEs, and 1,536,000 CPEs, and achieve a simulation speed of 2.81 model years per day.
> 
> 本工作主要基于神威超级计算机来完成公共大气模式CAM的代码重构与性能优化。为了将代码量巨大的CAM模式扩展到神威系统的百万计算核上，研究团队依托神威系统提供的OpenACC框架，对原始代码进行重构，设计了与神威系统计算、存储模型相匹配的计算代码，有效地提高了计算性能。与纯主核版本相比，同时使用主、从核的优化程序能取得22倍的性能提升。通过使用24,000个主核以及1,536,000个从核，全球范围25公里分辨率的模拟速度可以达到2.81模式年/天。
> 
> 
> *岛礁建设浮式平台的移植与优化*
> 岛礁建设浮式平台总长100米级，可停靠万吨级船舶，具有土石方及各类建筑材料卸船、平台上重载汽车装运、经栈桥输送至礁盘、机械货物堆放与起吊、电力与燃料供应、施工人员食宿、淡水制造、污水处理等功能，可拖带至不同待建岛礁重复使用，*满足岛礁建设浮式平台针对西沙群岛近期建设及中、南沙群岛有关岛礁将来建设*对输送物资上岛，船载土石料高效卸运、礁盘上永久基地的高效施工的工程需求。在科技部973项目“海洋超大型浮体复杂环境响应与结构安全性”和工信部高技术船舶科研项目“岛礁中型（总长 300 米级）浮式结构物关键技术研究”支持下，中国船舶重工集团公司第七〇二研究所进一步发展了可计及复杂海底地形影响的三维水弹性力学分析方法。
> 
> 用户通过基于吴有生院士创立的三维水弹性理论而发展的可以考虑航速、频域二阶非线性、计及海底地形影响等因素的可视化成熟软件THAFTS，首次采用了数百万处理器核对近岛礁浮式平台和海洋超大型浮体三维水弹性问题进行了大规模并行计算。计算结果准确揭示了在近岛礁海底变化和波浪非均匀性影响下浮式平台的运动和载荷响应特性，所得数据可靠，并与试验结果相互验证，比较准确地评估了浮式平台在近岛礁复杂环境条件下的结构应力水平，具有重要的理论价值和工程实际意义。



So there goes down the argument that Taihu light was just sitting there empty and getting rusty.

Looks like Taihu Light was put in better use than most other super computers that could not make to the top 6 applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Supercomputer Tianhe-1 carries out 1,400 tasks per day*

CGTN, February 6, 2017

China's supercomputer, "Tianhe-One" carries out 1,400 computing tasks per day. It is mainly used to serve universities, research institutions, small and medium-sized enterprises, and provide scientific computing services.




China's supercomputer Tianhe-1 carries out 1,400 tasks per day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*NCSA Facilitates Performance Comparisons with China’s #1 Supercomputer*
William M. Tang

*Paper describes ‘porting’ and running of a discovery-science-capable code from the plasma physics domain onto Sunway TaihuLight’s ‘home-grown’ architecture*

China has topped supercomputer rankings on the international TOP500 list of fastest supercomputers for the past eight years. They have maintained this status with their newest supercomputer, Sunway TaihuLight, constructed entirely from Chinese processors.

While China’s hardware has “come into its own,” as Foreign Affairs wrote in August, no one can say objectively at present how fast this hardware can solve scientific problems compared to other leading systems around the world. This is because the computer is new—having made its debut in June, 2016.

Researchers were able to use seed funding provided through the Global Initiative to Enhance @scale and Distributed Computing and Analysis Technologies (GECAT) project administered by the National Center for Supercomputing Application’s (NCSA) Blue Waters Project to port and run codes on leading computers around the world. GECAT is funded by the National Science Foundation’s Science Across Virtual Institutes (SAVI) program, which focuses on fostering and strengthening interaction among scientists, engineers and educators around the globe. Shanghai Jiao Tong University and its NVIDIA Center of Excellence matched the NSF support for this seed project, and helped enable the collaboration to have unprecedented full access to Sunway TaihuLight and its system experts.

It takes time to transfer, or “port,” scientific codes built to run on other supercomputer architectures, but an international, collaborative project has already started porting one major code used in plasma particle-in-cell simulations, GTC-P. The accomplishments made and the road towards completion were laid out in a recent paper that won “best application paper” from the HPC China 2016 Conference in October.

“While LINPACK is a well-established measure of supercomputing performance based on a linear algebra calculation, real world scientific application problems are really the only way to show how well a computer produces scientific discoveries,” said Bill Tang, lead co-author of the study and head of the Intel Parallel Computing Center at Princeton University. “Real @scale scientific applications are much more difficult to deploy than LINPACK for the purpose of comparing how different supercomputers perform, but it’s worth the effort.”

The GTC-P code chosen for porting to TaihuLight is a well-traveled code in supercomputing, in that it has already been ported to seven leading systems around the world—a process that ran from 2011 to 2014 when Tang served as the U.S. principal investigator for the G8 Research Council’s “Exascale Computing for Global Scale Issues” Project in Fusion Energy, or “NuFuSE.” It was an international high-powered computing collaboration between the US, UK, France, Germany, Japan and Russia.

A major challenge that the Shanghai Jiao Tong and Princeton Universities collaborative team have already overcome is adapting the modern language (OpenACC-2) in which GTC-P was written, making it compatible with TaihuLight’s “homegrown” compiler, SWACC. An early result from the adaptation is that the new TaihuLight processors were found to be about three times faster than a standard CPU processor. Tang said the next step is to make the code work with a larger group of processors.

“If GTC-P can build on this promising start to engage a large fraction of the huge number of TaihuLight processors, we’ll be able to move forward to show objectively how this impressive, new, number-one-ranking supercomputer stacks up to the rest of the supercomputing world,” Tang said, adding that metrics like time to solution and associated energy to solution are key to the comparison.

“These are important metrics for policy makers engaged in deciding which kinds of architectures and associated hardware best merit significant investments,” Tang added.

The top seven supercomputers worldwide on which GTC-P can run well all have diverse hardware investments. For example, NCSA’s Blue Waters has more memory bandwidth than other U.S. systems, while TaihuLight has clearly invested most heavily in powerful new processors.

As Tang said recently in a technical program presentation at the SC16 conference in Salt Lake City, improvements in the GTC-P code have for the first time enabled delivery of new scientific insights. These insights show complex electron dynamics at the scale of the upcoming ITER device, the largest fusion energy facility ever constructed.

“In the process of producing these new findings, we focused on realistic cross-machine comparison metrics, time and energy to solution,” Tang said. “Moving into the future, it would be most interesting to be able to include TaihuLight in such studies.”


*About the National Center for Supercomputing Applications*

The National Center for Supercomputing Applications (NCSA) at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign provides supercomputing and advanced digital resources for the nation’s science enterprise. At NCSA, University of Illinois faculty, staff, students, and collaborators from around the globe use advanced digital resources to address research grand challenges for the benefit of science and society. NCSA has been advancing one third of the Fortune 50 for more than 30 years by bringing industry, researchers, and students together to solve grand challenges at rapid speed and scale.
​NCSA Facilitates Performance Comparisons with China’s #1 Supercomputer – Global Initiative to Enhance @scale and Distributed Computing and Analysis Technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to jump supercomputer barrier*

2017-02-20 08:31

China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China has started to build a new-generation supercomputer that is expected to be 10 times faster than the current world champion.

*This year, China is aiming for breakthroughs in high- performance processors and other key technologies to build the world's first prototype exascale supercomputer, the Tianhe-3*, said Meng Xiangfei, the director of application at the National Super Computer Tianjin Center. *The prototype is expected to be completed in early 2018*.

"Exascale" means it will be capable of making a quintillion (1 followed by 18 zeros) calculations per second. That is at least 10 times faster than the world's current speed champ, the Sunway TaihuLight, China's first supercomputer to use domestically designed processors. That computer has a peak speed of 125 quadrillion (1 followed by 15 zeros) calculations per second, he said.

"Its computing power is on the next level, cementing China as the world leader in supercomputer hardware," Meng said. It would be available for public use and "help us tackle some of the world's toughest scientific challenges with greater speed, precision and scope", he added.

*Tianhe-3 will be made entirely in China, from processors to operating system. It will be stationed in Tianjin and fully operational by 2020*, earlier than the US plan for its exascale supercomputer, he said.

*China also likely has another exascale supercomputer in the works.* "Such machines take years to make and typically are retired in six to eight years, so you always need a backup, especially when your older models are overworked."

Tianhe-1, China's first quadrillion-level supercomputer developed in 2009, is now working at full capacity, undertaking more than 1,400 assignments each day, solving problems "from stars to cells".

The exascale supercomputer will be able to analyze smog distribution on a national level, while current models can only handle a district. Tianhe-3 also could simulate earthquakes and epidemic outbreaks in more detail, allowing swifter and more effective government responses, Meng said.

The new machine also will be able to analyze gene sequence and protein structures in unprecedented scale and speed. That may lead to new discoveries and more potent medicine, he said.

Liu Guangming, director of the National Super Computer Tianjin Center, said Tianhe-3 will generate over 10 billion yuan ($1.49 billion) in economic benefits per year, according to the The Paper, a Shanghai news organization.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/02-20/245954.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## MarcsPakistan

This is a Good Achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Political will, financial resource, technical know-how, and professional execution, what is there to stop China?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## baajey

congratulations china !!!!
same to you as well @Beast


----------



## ahojunk

Please stay on topic. 
Don't bring another country's progress onto this thread.
Unless it adds value to this thread, don't bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

We stand taller after those silly sanctions and bans
The greatest magnificence under pressure

http://wccftech.com/us-government-bans-intel-nvidia-amd-chips-china/
http://time.com/3901419/space-station-no-chinese/
http://www.ecns.cn/video/2016/03-01/201041.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Keel said:


> The greatest magnificence under pressure



Diamants are made under great pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Götterdämmerung said:


> Diamants are made under great pressure.


I am sure you mean diamonds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Dungeness said:


> Political will, financial resource, technical know-how, and professional execution, what is there to stop China?


The moment she thinks she's the first/best in the world...


----------



## Götterdämmerung

rott said:


> I am sure you mean diamonds.



Oops, I wrote German.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

To boldly go where no computer has reached before, the exascale realm can soon be touched and making headlines across the globe

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oprih

HannibalBarca said:


> The moment she thinks she's the first/best in the world...


Luckily China is humble enough to not think that way, basically China is unstoppable.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

HannibalBarca said:


> The moment she thinks she's the first/best in the world...



China is just a large developing country which is nowhere close to being where it plans to be in the long run.

What it has achieved so far is only a fraction of what remains to be achieved.

We still have the demanding tasks of national unification, poverty elimination, infrastructure build-up, blue-sea navy build-up, nuclear deterrence and second strike capability build-up, absolute food security, absolute and universal food, health and shelter coverage, industrial self-sufficiency and innovation, and achieving a (still unexportable) model of socialist governance.

We really do not want the world to think of us like a savior or something. China still receives funds from the ADB and UNDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

TaiShang said:


> China is just a large developing country which is nowhere close to being where it plans to be in the long run.
> 
> What it has achieved so far is only a fraction of what remains to be achieved.
> 
> We still have the demanding tasks of national unification, poverty elimination, infrastructure build-up, blue-sea navy build-up, nuclear deterrence and second strike capability build-up, absolute food security, absolute and universal food, health and shelter coverage, industrial self-sufficiency and innovation, and achieving a (still unexportable) model of socialist governance.
> 
> We really do not want the world to think of us like a savior or something. China still receives funds from the ADB and UNDP.



Whatever it's china or any state/org/empire... the moment that entity think is the Best/first among their peers, then it's mean the apogee is near and declin will begin. It's like that with everyone.
Ofc China has a long road ahead of her, but as history showed us, "what grew fast, fall faster ".
No need to rush...

ps: China dream could crumble if a revolution or war happen in the way...


----------



## TaiShang

HannibalBarca said:


> Whatever it's china or any state/org/empire... the moment that entity think is the Best/first among their peers, then it's mean the apogee is near and declin will begin. It's like that with everyone.



I think to think to be one of the equals is not a sign of the beginning of decline. The question is whether the belief about one's actual conditions are false or not. If false, the size of dream/ambitions will not be supported by actual capabilities. Hence, this will facilitate a decline. If the size of dream/ambitions meet with actual conditions, then, it is a merely an issue of management.

I used to think and still think myself, as a researcher in a PhD program, to be at least equal to my peers. If my actual capabilities support this belief, then, I will further progress, not decline.



HannibalBarca said:


> China dream could crumble if a revolution



China Dream started with a Revolution. Revolutionary spirit is what defines the government of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

TaiShang said:


> I think to think to be one of the equals is not a sign of the beginning of decline. The question is whether the belief about one's actual conditions are false or not. If false, the size of dream/ambitions will not be supported by actual capabilities. Hence, this will facilitate a decline. If the size of dream/ambitions meet with actual conditions, then, it is a merely an issue of management.
> 
> I used to think and still think myself, as a researcher in a PhD program, to be at least equal to my peers. If my actual capabilities support this belief, then, I will further progress, not decline.



When i Said apogee or declin, I was speaking as a "whole" not by individuals, ofc chinese engineers or else is equal to his peers around.

Empires/states has fallen, mostly because they couldn't innovate or adapt anymore. (except those with particular problems, like wars, drought...) . When an entity "really think" that it's superior/better/first than those around him, it will begin what we call " living on gold". This entity will survive on what he has put aside in his glorious days, and little by little, he will enjoy that state and he will stop advancing/inovating. It's the circle of power, simple as that.

As for the revo/war part. almost everyone started with a revo, but mostly ended him with one too..


----------



## Dungeness

HannibalBarca said:


> The moment she thinks she's the first/best in the world...



China is the largest developing country, no Chinese think it is already "the first/best in the world", and certainly no Chinese declare that China is a Superpower or "Czar" in any field. So your statement is aimless. 

China does have an unique combination of all needed fundamentals that move a country forward, as we have witnessed in the past 30 some years. This unique combination works wonder for China, and it also puzzles the rest of world. The conventional western wisdom has failed to understand and explain this phenomenon, hence countless failed predictions. Yours may fall in this category.

Anyway, China is still a developing country, and it is actually DEVELOPING, that is all that matters to Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Dungeness said:


> China is the largest developing country, no Chinese think it is already "the first/best in the world", and certainly no Chinese declare that China is a Superpower or "Czar" in any field. So your statement is aimless.
> 
> China does have an unique combination of all needed fundamentals that move a country forward, as we have witnessed in the past 30 some years. This unique combination works wonder for China, and it also puzzles the rest of world. The conventional western wisdom has failed to understand and explain this phenomenon, hence countless failed predictions. Yours may fall in this category.
> 
> Anyway, China is still a developing country, and it is actually DEVELOPING, that is all that matters to Chinese.



Pls restrain from your agressivity... Neither will I ,neither you will see what will happen next.. since we will be dead when that time comes... So in the End Whatever it's my "prediction" or Yours, none of us will know. But as far I can see, neither I attacked, nor I will upon those countries. I don't care, it was a discussion, so stay in "that" discussion.
Best regards


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> China is the largest developing country, no Chinese think it is already "the first/best in the world", and certainly no Chinese declare that China is a Superpower or "Czar" in any field. So your statement is aimless.
> 
> China does have an unique combination of all needed fundamentals that move a country forward, as we have witnessed in the past 30 some years. This unique combination works wonder for China, and it also puzzles the rest of world. The conventional western wisdom has failed to understand and explain this phenomenon, hence countless failed predictions. Yours may fall in this category.
> 
> Anyway, China is still a developing country, and it is actually DEVELOPING, that is all that matters to Chinese.



Well said. What the above poster repeats is pedestrian, at best. Rise and fall of the nations, alright, we are all familiar with that argument. 

I think what these people often miss is the long historical perspective. Like you said, China, as well as East Asia, in general, did not conform to a number of Western assumptions for good or for bad, including development patterns and regionalization movement. 

Future will definitely not repeat the past in the exact same fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Pyr0test said:


> Made an account just to write this post. While everyone are right to be proud of this supercomputer(me included) there's few problems that I hope it gets addressed in the future.
> 1. inadequate memory: Tianhe-2 have 88GB or RAM per node at just over two TFLOP/s while the sunway have only 32GB per node that runs at 3TFLOP/s.
> 2. Memory isn't particularly fast either at 136.5GB/s which could be a issues since the CPU already lacks on board cache.
> 3. There also a mention of inefficient interconnect, didn't dig too much into that so I won't comment.
> 
> The above problem resulted in a pretty abysmal HPCG benchmark of 0.371PFLOP/s compared to Tianhe-2's 0.580PFLOP/s.
> 
> Don't flame me for pointing out the negatives, always look forward to what my home country can come up with next


Thanks! Please continue posting.


----------



## onebyone

*NSA, DOE say China's supercomputing advances put U.S. at risk
*
China's computing efforts are a threat to U.S. national security and may undermine profitable parts of the U.S. economy, a new report warns




By Patrick Thibodeau
Senior Editor, Computerworld | MAR 15, 2017 3:00 AM PT
Advanced computing experts at the National Security Agency and the Department of Energy are warning that China is "extremely likely" to take leadership in supercomputing as early as 2020, unless the U.S. acts quickly to increase spending.

China's supercomputing advances are not only putting national security at risk, but also U.S. leadership in high-tech manufacturing. If China succeeds, it may "undermine profitable parts of the U.S. economy," according to a report titled _U.S. Leadership in High Performance Computing_ by HPC technical experts at the NSA, the DOE, the National Science Foundation and other agencies.

"To maintain U.S. leadership in HPC," the report says, "a surge" of U.S. "investment and action is needed to address HPC priorities."

Concern about China's technical advances have been raised before by U.S. scientists and industry groups, but never in such striking terms -- or by representatives of a spy agency.

Indeed, the report says that "assuming status quo conditions, the meeting participants believe that a change in HPC leadership was extremely likely, with only minor disagreement on the timescale; many suggested that China would be leading the U.S. as early as 2020."

China supercomputing systems have been leading the Top 500 list, the global ranking of supercomputers, for several years. But that's not a measure of supercomputing leadership alone.

One workshop attendee, Paul Messina, a computer scientist and distinguished fellow at Argonne National Labs and the head of its Exascale Computing Project, sketched out the HPC leadership criteria: It means leadership in producing and using systems, as well as "first mover advantage." It also means staying in the lead at all times. The U.S. needs to control its HPC destiny and "can't depend on other countries to sell us what we need," he said in an email.

Something to keep in mind is that this report was written at a time when many assumed that supercomputing funding was not under threat. The report calls for more spending while the Trump administration, along with the Republican-controlled Congress, is planning major cuts in the federal budget.

"National security requires the best computing available, and loss of leadership in HPC will severely compromise our national security," the report says. "Loss of leadership in HPC could significantly reduce the U.S. nuclear deterrence and the sophistication of our future weapons systems."

Among those at the meeting was Barry Bolding, a senior vice president and chief strategy officer at supercomputer company Cray. "I will say from Cray's view, [the report] accurately reflects the discussion of the workshop and mostly accurately reflects some of our primary concerns regarding HPC competitiveness."

Steve Conway, an HPC analyst and research vice president at Hyperion Research, said the meeting "and report are important for alerting the U.S. HPC community, especially government officials, to the dangers of taking U.S. HPC leadership for granted when other nations, particularly China, are intent on seizing global leadership of the market for supercomputers."

The report makes three overarching observations about China's Sunway TaihuLight system, which at 93 petaflops, is ranked first on the Top500 list of supercomputers.

The TaihuLight supercomputer is "homegrown," and includes processors that were designed and fabricated in China. The Chinese chip design "includes architectural innovations," and was designed using "a true co-design approach" where the applications are tuned to take advantage of the chip design, the report said.

The machine "is not a stunt," the report notes, meaning China didn't develop this system for bragging rights. The machine "is being used for cutting edge research," and three of the six finalists for the Gordon Bell Prize, the top research award in HPC, were the result of Chinese efforts.

The report offers something particularly insightful about China's motivations.

"Meeting participants, especially those from industry, noted that it can be easy for Americans to draw the wrong conclusions about what HPC investments by China mean – without considering China's motivations," the report states.

"These participants stressed that their personal interactions with Chinese researchers and at supercomputing centers showed a mindset where computing is first and foremost a strategic capability for improving the country; for pulling a billion people out of poverty; for supporting companies that are looking to build better products, or bridges, or rail networks; for transitioning away from a role as a low-cost manufacturer for the world; for enabling the economy to move from 'Made in China' to 'Made by China,' " the report states.

But it also pointed out that the computer codes developed for industry, "are good proxies for the tools needed to design many different weapons systems."

To express your thoughts on Computerworld content, visit Computerworld's Facebook page, LinkedIn page and Twitter stream.

http://computerworld.com/article/31...-china-nearing-supercomputing-leadership.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pyr0test

it shows that sanctions against china will only make us stronger

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kankan326

“Something to keep in mind is that this report was written at a time when many assumed that supercomputing fundingwas not under threat. The report calls for more spending while the Trump administration, along with the Republican-controlled Congress, is planning major cuts in the federal budget.”----Real purpose of this article?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Thanks for the article, but I think this kind of info is better aggregated into *one single dedicated thread* with topic about *THE CHINESE SUPERCOMPUTER* and related news/info.

@MOD, please look into this matter and rectify it.

Note: a quick search for "_Sunway TaihuLight_" returns several postings under separate entries just within the 2017... these scattering posts related to China's Supercomputer make info retrieval gets tougher. And to put this Supercomputer info under the way much broader topic of "China Science & Technology Forum" will also cause it difficult to locate.

Therefore a *dedicated thread* for *China's Supercomputer* under 'China & Far East' section is what I suggest. Hopefully all concerned will support this idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*TOP500 List Refreshed, US Edged Out of Third Place*

TOP500 Team | June 19, 2017 00:22 CEST

FRANKFURT, Germany; BERKELEY, Calif.; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.— The 49th edition of the TOP500 list was released today in conjunction with the opening session of the ISC High Performance conference, which is taking place this week in Frankfurt, Germany. The list ranks the world’s most powerful supercomputers based on the Linpack benchmark and is released twice per year.

In the latest rankings, the Sunway TaihuLight, a system developed by China’s National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, maintains its top position. With a Linpack performance of 93 petaflops, TaihuLight is far and away the most powerful number-cruncher on the planet.

Tianhe-2, (Milky Way-2), a system developed by China’s National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) and deployed at the National Supercomputer Center in Guangzho, China, occupies the number two position with a Linpack mark of 33.9 petaflops. Tianhe-2 was the number one system in the TOP500 list for three consecutive years, until TaihuLight eclipsed it in June 2016.

The new number three supercomputer is the upgraded Piz Daint, a Cray XC50 system installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS). The upgrade was accomplished with additional NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPUs, doubling the Linpack performance of the system’s previous mark of 9.8 petaflops in November 2016, which itself was the result of a significant upgrade. Piz Daint’s current Linpack result of 19.6 petaflops enabled the system to climb five positions in the rankings.

As a result of the Piz Daint upgrade, Titan, a Cray XK7 system installed at the Department of Energy’s (DOE) Oak Ridge National Laboratory, drops to number four in the rankings. Its Linpack mark of 17.6 petaflops has remained constant since it was installed in 2012.

Rounding out the top 10 are:

Sequoia (17.2 petaflops), an IBM BlueGene/Q system installed at the DOE’s Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, at number five;
Cori (14.0 petaflops), a Cray XC40 system housed at the National Energy Research Scientific Computing Center (NERSC), at number six;
Oakforest-PACS (13.6 petaflops), a Fujitsu PRIMERGY system running at Japan’s Joint Center for Advanced High Performance Computing, at number seven;
Fujitsu’s K computer (10.5 petaflops), installed at the RIKEN Advanced Institute for Computational Science (AICS), at number eight;
Mira (8,6 petaflops), an IBM BlueGene/Q system installed at DOE’s Argonne National Laboratory, at number nine; and
Trinity (8.1 petaflops), a Cray XC40 system running at Los Alamos National Laboratory, at number ten.
With the two Chinese supercomputers and one Swiss system occupying the top of the rankings, this is the second time in the 24-year history of the TOP500 list that the United States has failed to secure any of the top three positions. The only other time this occurred was in November 1996, when three Japanese systems captured the top three spots.

Nevertheless, the US still claims five of the top ten supercomputers, which is more than any other nation. It also leads the pack in the total number of TOP500 systems, with 169. China is a close second with 160. However, both countries lost share compared to six months ago, when they each claimed 171 systems. Besides the US and China, the most well-represented countries on the list are Japan, with 33 supercomputers, Germany, with 28, France, with 17, and the UK, with 17.

Aggregate performance on the TOP500 rose to 749 petaflops, a 32 percent jump from a year ago. Such an increase, though, is well below the list’s historical growth rate of approximately 185 percent per year. The slower growth in list performance is a trend that began in 2013, and has shown no signs of reversal.

Intel continues to be the dominant supplier of TOP500 chips. Either Xeon or Xeon Phi processors power 464 of the 500 systems. IBM Power processors are in 21 systems, while AMD Opteron CPUs are present in six systems. Processor share, with regard to supplier, has not changed appreciably over the last year.

A total of 91 systems on the list are now using accelerator/coprocessor technology, up slightly from 86 in November 2016. The most popular choices are NVIDIA GPUs, which are present in 74 systems, and Xeon Phi coprocessors, which are employed in 17 systems. (Three of those use a combination of NVIDIA GPUs and Xeon Phi coprocessors). Outliers include a single ATI Radeon-accelerated system and two that use PEZY technology. An additional 13 systems now use the Xeon Phi (Knights Landing) as the main processing unit.

For system interconnects, Ethernet and InfiniBand continue to be the most prevalent technologies. Ethernet is present in 207 systems; InfiniBand is present in 178. However, for the top 100 systems, their relative share changes dramatically, with Ethernet installed in just a single system, while InfiniBand is used in 42 of these elite machines. Intel Omni-Path interconnect technology, which made its first appearance a year ago with 8 supercomputers, is now installed in 38 systems.

In the system vendor arena, Hewlett Packard Enterprise (HPE) claims the most TOP500 systems, with 144. These include 25 systems originally installed by SGI, which HPE purchased in 2016. Lenovo is the second most popular vendor, with 88 systems, and Cray is in third place, with 57.

Cray systems, however, continue to lead in overall performance, claiming 21.4 percent of the list’s total performance. HPE is well back in second place, with an overall performance share of 16.7 percent. Thanks to its number one Sunway TaihuLight system, NRCPC retains the third spot with 12.5 percent of the total performance.

Energy efficiency on the list continues to rise, as reflected in the latest Green500 results. The top four positions are all occupied by newly installed systems in Japan, with the upgraded Piz Daint supercomputer capturing the number five spot. All of these use NVIDIA’s latest P100 GPUs. In fact, the top 13 systems on the latest Green500 are all equipped with the P100 hardware.

The most energy-efficient system on the Green500 list is the new TSUBAME 3.0, a modified HPE ICE XA system installed at the Tokyo Institute of Technology. It achieved 14.110 gigaflops/watt during its 1.998-petaflop Linpack performance run. It is ranked number 61 on the TOP500 list.

The number two Green500 entry is the kukai system at the Yahoo Japan Corporation. Built by Exascaler, this system achieves 14.045 gigaflops/watt, just 0.3 percent behind TSUBAME 3.0. It occupies position 466 on the current TOP500 list.

The number three system on the Green500 list is the AIST AI Cloud system at the National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology, Japan. This system from NEC achieves 12.68 gigaflops/watt and is ranked number 148 on the TOP500.

The number four Green500 system is the RAIDEN GPU system, manufactured by Fujitsu. It is installed at RIKEN’s Center for Advanced Intelligence Project. It attained 10.6 gigaflops/watt and is in position 306 on the TOP500 list.

Piz Daint, the fifth-ranked supercomputer on the Green500, conducted a power-optimized run of the Linpack benchmark, achieving 10.4 gigaflops/watt. At number three on the TOP500, it represents the most energy-efficient supercomputer in the top 50 of that list.

At 10:30 am CET on Monday, June 19, the TOP500 and Green500 awards will be handed out to the winning recipients. The award ceremony will be followed by a presentation from TOP500 author Erich Strohmaier, who will provide additional highlights of the list.

https://www.top500.org/news/top500-list-refreshed-us-edged-out-of-third-place/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Planned supercomputer would be 10 times faster than today's No 1*

(China Daily) 08:24, May 10, 2018








Technology experts check the condition of the Tianhe-1 supercomputer at the National SuperComputer Center in Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]

The National Supercomputing Center in Shenzhen plans to build a next-generation supercomputer that will be 10 times faster than the world's current speed champion, a senior executive said.

"*The investment is likely to hit 3 billion yuan ($470.6 million), and key technologies for the supercomputer are expected to be developed independently*," Wang Zhenglu, director of the project management department of the center told China Daily.

The supercomputer will be "exascale", meaning that it will be capable of making a quintillion (1 followed by 18 zeros) calculations per second, much faster than the current No 1 supercomputer, Sunway TaihuLight, Wang said. *The new supercomputer is expected to be developed by 2020.*

The exascale supercomputer will play an important role in promoting the development of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, especially in cloud computing, big data and artificial intelligence, he said.

Supercomputers are a new driving force in China's computer innovation and are important for the nation's information security.* China has established six supercomputing centers, in Tianjin, Guangzhou, Wuxi, Changsha, Jinan and Shenzhen.*

China is now at the vanguard of supercomputer development, having raced ahead of the United States and Japan. *The latest biannual ranking of the world's 500 fastest supercomputers showed China's Sunway TaihuLight and Tianhe-2 are the world's fastest and second-fastest machines, with Titan from the US in fifth place.*

The Shenzhen center, founded in 2009, has focused on high performance computing and cloud computing. It maintains leading positions in a variety of areas like weather forecasting and disaster prevention.

The center's work in detailed exploration and large-scale data processing has helped a domestic petroleum company reduce petroleum exploration costs.

The growing shortage of cloud computing resources led the center to recently purchase 420 more rack-mounted servers, 10 graphics processing servers and a group of storage systems to expand its computing resources.

*China has an edge in hardware, but more efforts are needed to develop tailor-made software for supercomputers to widen their application*, Wang Gang, an associate professor at the College of Computer Science and Technology at Jilin University, said in an earlier interview.

_Zhang Zhihao contributed to this story. _

@qwerrty , @xunzi , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

undisputed champs for 5 years in a row now 
you tried man. you tried.. with that dirty sanction trick. it didn't work. better luck next time, amelica 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

China like to surprise the world. When we said 2020, it could potentially be this year or next year 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Tsinghua University defends ASC18 title, First-time finalist ShanghaiTech University wins AI award*
May 10, 2018
SPONSORED CONTENT BY INSPUR

On May 9, the final round of the 2018 ASC Student Supercomputer Challenge (ASC18) ended at Nanchang University. Tsinghua University was once again crowned Champion, while first-time finalist ShanghaiTech University won second place and received the e Prize Award.




2018 ASC Student Supercomputer Challenge (ASC18)​Jointly hosted by the Asia Supercomputer Community, Inspur Group and Nanchang University, ASC18 enrolled over 300 participating teams from around the world, with the top 20 entering the final round. In addition to independently designing and building supercomputers up to 3000 Watts, the teams were required to run HPL/HPCG benchmark, tackle problems in AI machine reading and comprehension, along with optimizing cutting-edge scientific and engineering applications including _RELION _– _a core application of the_ cryo-EM that won the 2017 Nobel in Chemistry, and NASA’s famous computational fluid-dynamics code CFL3D.

Among the finalists, the defending champion Tsinghua University completed the highest number of tasks, claiming a strong lead in the final round and retaining its title won the previous year. In the HPGG benchmark test, SIESTA, RELION and CFL3D challenges, Tsinghua University gave an impressive performance, demonstrating a profound comprehension of supercomputing systems and applications as well as excellent capabilities in optimizing performance.




Tsinghua University, ASC18 Champion​ShanghaiTech University entered the ASC finals for the first time, finishing second and winning the e Prize Award in a surprise upset. In the highlight task in AI reading and comprehension, the team made innovations and improvements in model algorithm and performance training and completed the parallel model training of large-scale dataset within 8 hours. Moreover, the team’s prediction accuracy reached 46.46, close to the world cutting-edge level, winning them the e Prize Award.

The NTHU team designed a heterogeneous supercomputing system with Inspur servers and Tesla GPU accelerators with optimized power dispassion control. Their HPL performance reached 42.99 TFLOPS, improving the ASC17 record to a large extent and winning the Highest Linpack.

“It’s exciting to participate in a competition like ASC, and It’s heartening to see these students who have worked so hard and traveled so far to perform such challenging tasks and solve problems with hardware and software,” said Jack Dongarra, ASC Advisory Committee Chair, professor at the Oak Ridge National Laboratory of the United States and the University of Tennessee. “I hope the contest can be a truly satisfying experience for all participants, whether now or in the near future.”

Wang Endong, the initiator of the ASC challenge, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, noted that currently, supercomputing and big data, cloud computing, and artificial intelligence are becoming increasingly integrated and interconnected. Supercomputers will become an important infrastructure for a smart society. The development speed and capability of supercomputers will be closely related to social development, improvement of living standards and the progress of civilization. As an international supercomputer competition, ASC will play an even more important role in cultivating integrated supercomputer talents and international academic exchanges, laying a solid foundation for the development of smart computing.


Tsinghua University defends ASC18 title, First-time finalist ShanghaiTech University wins AI award | HPCwire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Planned supercomputer would be 10 times faster than today's No 1*
> 
> (China Daily) 08:24, May 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technology experts check the condition of the Tianhe-1 supercomputer at the National SuperComputer Center in Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The National Supercomputing Center in Shenzhen plans to build a next-generation supercomputer that will be 10 times faster than the world's current speed champion, a senior executive said.
> 
> "*The investment is likely to hit 3 billion yuan ($470.6 million), and key technologies for the supercomputer are expected to be developed independently*," Wang Zhenglu, director of the project management department of the center told China Daily.
> 
> The supercomputer will be "exascale", meaning that it will be capable of making a quintillion (1 followed by 18 zeros) calculations per second, much faster than the current No 1 supercomputer, Sunway TaihuLight, Wang said. *The new supercomputer is expected to be developed by 2020.*
> 
> The exascale supercomputer will play an important role in promoting the development of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, especially in cloud computing, big data and artificial intelligence, he said.
> 
> Supercomputers are a new driving force in China's computer innovation and are important for the nation's information security.* China has established six supercomputing centers, in Tianjin, Guangzhou, Wuxi, Changsha, Jinan and Shenzhen.*
> 
> China is now at the vanguard of supercomputer development, having raced ahead of the United States and Japan. *The latest biannual ranking of the world's 500 fastest supercomputers showed China's Sunway TaihuLight and Tianhe-2 are the world's fastest and second-fastest machines, with Titan from the US in fifth place.*
> 
> The Shenzhen center, founded in 2009, has focused on high performance computing and cloud computing. It maintains leading positions in a variety of areas like weather forecasting and disaster prevention.
> 
> The center's work in detailed exploration and large-scale data processing has helped a domestic petroleum company reduce petroleum exploration costs.
> 
> The growing shortage of cloud computing resources led the center to recently purchase 420 more rack-mounted servers, 10 graphics processing servers and a group of storage systems to expand its computing resources.
> 
> *China has an edge in hardware, but more efforts are needed to develop tailor-made software for supercomputers to widen their application*, Wang Gang, an associate professor at the College of Computer Science and Technology at Jilin University, said in an earlier interview.
> 
> _Zhang Zhihao contributed to this story. _
> 
> @qwerrty , @xunzi , @cirr



The 2nd known "exascale" machine in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*从中科院到思朗科技：中国超高性能芯片的诞生之路原创*

2018-05-07 17:52 投资界　 李梅

_"摩尔定律不可能永远适用，芯片性能升级遇到了世界性瓶颈，这刚好是我们追赶的最佳机遇。”王东琳说_。
　　
5G到来的进程正在加速。

目前，5G正处于标准确定的关键阶段，今年6月，国际标准组织3GPP即将完成5G第一版本国际标准。同时政策利好也不间断，4月24日，发改委、财政部发布通知，将降低5G公众移动通信系统频率占用费标准……

5G技术不仅能支持包括汽车在内的各类机器人顺畅地互联互通，也将是智能手机、智能家居、人工智能、大数据及云计算等多个领域实现“质”的升级的基础技术。

面对这股迎面而来的5G浪潮，中国的芯片行业准备好了吗？虽然道阻且长，但以华为海思为代表的中国智造依然让人期待。目前在基带领域，华为海思是唯一可与高通相比的中国公司，这是华为30多年来各种要素积累的结果，也非一蹴而就。

而在创业公司层面，也有一家公司显得尤为特别：脱胎于中科院自动化研究所、原国家专用集成电路设计工程技术研究中心（1992年组建）的思朗科技，由该中心原主任、原中科院自动化所所长王东琳博士带队，已经研制出高性能领域微处理器MaPU, MaPU首次实现了代数算法级全局优化且高度可编程，已于2015年流片成功。

MaPU不仅完全可以实现国际巨头的可编程处理器的性能，而且功耗比可媲美ASIC。基于MaPU，思朗科技进一步研制出了三大领域处理器：面向5G通信领域的UCP、面向多媒体领域的UMP，以及面向超算领域的HPP。同时，还配备了AI领域处理器：深度神经网络引擎NNE。

近日，在中科院自动化所，投资界采访到了思朗科技创始人兼首席科学家王东琳。王东琳在国际上最早提出代数算法级“全局优化计算”架构，基于此架构设计的MaPU在计算能力和性能功耗比方面具有国际领先水平。






思朗科技创始人兼首席科学家王东琳

*高性能领域微处理器MaPU*

王东琳介绍，MaPU最大的特点是计算能力强，功耗低。

当前，市面常用的处理器有几类，一类是可编程的处理器，比如英特尔、TI的处理器，因为可编程，适应性非常广。但是当执行一个数学算法的时候，它的运算器的利用率一般在15%左右，高的能到20%。TI的处理器，运算器利用率最高也仅可以到40-50%。就是说这些处理器空有那么高的频率，空有这么多资源，但它的执行效率不高。

还有一种是不用编程的ASIC方案，它用硬件把算法流程和对算法的控制都已经写好了。这种实际上就是算法的加速器，因此执行效率会非常高，几乎可以接近100%。

很明显，可编程处理器和ASIC之间在功耗上有着巨大的差别。ASIC的问题是，效率高，但是算法不可变，算法只要变化一点，这个芯片就不能用了。

而MaPU既可以做到接近ASIC的效率（计算资源利用率可以达到90%以上），同时也高度可编程，兼具两者的优势。






以超算芯片为例，MaPU的性能功耗比全球第一

在王东琳看来，当前主流可编程处理器的核心问题在于它是传统体系结构，指令层次低并试图在运行时刻通过乱序多发射等技术尽可能实现局部并行执行。这造成了芯片中计算资源利用率不高，数据IO量大，动态功耗大，整体性能功耗比不高，已经不适应当今社会对微处理器巨大计算能力以及极低功耗的双重渴求。如果能从应用算法整体来考量时间及空间等不同维度并行特性，并利用这些并行特性来进行整体性优化整理，其内核中的运算器的使用率将获得大幅提高。于是王东琳和他的团队经过精密的测算和试验，提出代数算法级全局优化的解决方案。

“一条指令，就可以实现一个代数算法，所以叫做代数指令。传统架构的指令集都是算术运算级的指令。”王东琳介绍说，MaPU将其升级为代数级算法指令，“MaPU通过代数指令软流水线来零延时动态重构（与算法相适应的）硬件架构，达到与ASIC基本相同的算法架构，实现整个算法的全局优化执行过程。”

简而言之，MaPU既能支持应用算法级全局优化，又能通过高度可重构的计算架构与存储体系在软件层面实现的这点，可灵活适应领域（5G通信、多媒体、超算或人工智能）内各种算法，可以说MaPU集合了ASIC、FPGA、CPU的优势，是几乎可以与ASIC的性能功耗比相媲美的“软ASIC。”

“MaPU-代数运算微处理器，在并行代数运算、并行存储体系指令系统和硬件架构方面产生重大原始性创新，将微处理器硬件支撑从标量/超标量运算提升至代数运算层次，数量级地提升计算密集型领域微处理器能效比。”王东琳如此总结。

那么，具体的性能以及功耗比指标如何，王东琳给出了一组直观的对比数据：

以极光H1.0超算芯片为例，芯片内部集成32个HPP处理核，双精度浮点处理能力将达到4,659GFLOPS@64，经评估功耗仅为40W左右，性能功耗比达到 116GFLOPs@64/W，为全球第一。

因此，MaPU应用量产之后，它独创的架构优势将有望使我国在微处理器架构上实现重大突破，在同等能耗比下释放巨大计算能力，引领中国电子行业的自主创新发展。

对此，中科院院长白春礼在今年3月曾在媒体表示：“在高科技产品研发方面，中科院即将发布一款具有完全自主知识产权的微处理器——MaPU代数处理器，达到国际领先水平。相信MaPU系列处理器问世以后，将在世界计算机、通信等领域以及广大消费电子市场产品中大放异彩。”

*“MaPU的三个孩子”*

在MaPU的基础上，思朗科技进一步研制出了三款性能强大的领域处理器：5G通信领域处理器UCP、多媒体领域处理器UMP，以及超算领域处理器HPP。

*UCP：全球首次彻底实现软件定义无线电。*

UCP是MaPU针对移动通信增强的通用通信处理器是5G宏基站基站处理器的芯片内核，UCP内核每秒可以完成5.8G定点复数FFT，每秒可以完成55GBPS的LDPC编码以及2.5GBPS译码。根据初步测算，一颗含有二十个UCP内核的基带处理器就可以满足64天线5G宏基站全部基带处理需求。

“如果使用FPGS搭建5G系统，则需要多片互联才能实现系统解决方案，而基于FPGA的电路系统主频一般<400-600MHz，片间互联总线带宽受限，运算能力受限，这将成为实现5G系统的瓶颈。”王东琳说。

目前UCP内核是国际领先的在可接受代价下实现全软件定义5G无线传输基带处理系统的处理器内核，王东琳将UCP定义为“移动通信领域彻底实现基带处理的软件定义无线电。”

除了基站设备制造商以外，UCP内核还可以提供给5G终端制造商。由于5G标准的原因，所有终端都要重新嵌入适应5G算法的基带内核（原有的基带内核或者DSP内核无法应对5G下行接收和上行发送时的大运算量），这也是UCP内核的机会。多合一无线通信设备、各领域宽带自组网终端也都是UCP通过全软件定义无线电技术施展能力的空间。

*UMP：依靠它智能手机、智能电视都可在线升级视听体验，并可为高清摄影、摄像等应用提供超级引擎。*

UMP是MaPU的第二个“孩子”，面向智能手机、智能电视的多媒体微处理器内核。

UMP在MaPU基本架构基础上发明了更高效的并行处理架构，使得各类视频处理运算的性能功耗比与ASIC相媲美，某些方面甚至胜出，同时还保持了高度可编程特性。

“这种特点可以使家用电视随着电视厂家视音频处理算法演进在线改善视音频体验效果，这是ASIC电视芯片无法比拟的。”王东琳表示，“同时也可以通过算法和软件改进快速推出新产品。”

4个UMP内核+1个ARM内核构成的超高清电视引擎芯片（功耗不超过8 瓦）可以满足4K超高清电视的所有视音频处理以及基于安卓系统电视管理的全部需求，视听效果可以媲美索尼与三星最高端电视。14个UMP内核+1个ARM内核构成的超级电视引擎芯片可以满足8K超高清电视所有处理与计算需求。

加上思朗研发的AI领域深度神经网络引擎NNE内核后，不论是智能电视还是智能手机，都可以在高清视频、机器视觉、人机交互方面实现性能大跃升，让国产消费电子产品在较低成本下大幅提高用户使用体验。第一款超级电视引擎芯片将于2018年底完成流片，并可以开始面向智能电视制造商进行应用推广。

*HPP内核超算处理器相较于Intel最新型处理器性能功耗比提高近一个数量级。*

目前，MaPU的第三个“孩子”HPP内核已经是一项比较成熟的产品。

“MaPU通过架构创新获得的核心能力还是高密集度计算。”因此，王东琳一直希望通过MaPU针对通用计算领域增强型内核HPP（高性能处理）构成超算型微处理器，满足高端服务器领域的需求。

从而开发了极光H1.0——超级计算类MaPU微处理器（预计年底完成流片及封测），经设计评估极光H1.0的性能功耗比远超国际上其它超算类微处理器，可以作为超算系统及超级服务器的核心处理器。

王东琳给出了一组数据：

基于HPP内核的超算处理器极光H1.0与Intel最新型Xeon Phi性能相当，但可16/32/64/128位灵活重构，性能功耗比提高近一个数量级：在提供同等64位浮点运算能力时极光H1.0（2x16个HPP内核）功耗是40W，Intel Xeon Phi处理器是300W。

*NNE：顶级深度神经网处理*

思朗的另一款产品：加速神经网络引擎NNE 继承并发展了MaPU的“同心圆存储体系优化模型”，并针对深度神经网络进行了优化，优点是针对主流神经网络，整网吞吐率高，访存需求及功耗低，与英伟达深度神经网内核性能相当但效率更高。思朗的NNE在存储体系和配置深度神经网络时吸收MaPU全局优化思想，性能功耗比上优势明显。

“NNE可以支持深度学习训练，特别支持智能推理，在视频图像识别方面做了专门优化，在目标检测、识别、视频图像结构化方面具有较突出的优势。”。王东琳介绍。

一个可期待的应用场景就是智能驾驶，在这个场景里，UMP可以高速处理多路摄像头图像并提取待识别目标；NNE负责理解判断处理路况、车况并提供决策及驾驶控制所需要的关键信息；而UCP负责提供极短时延的车联网通信能力。

*甘坐冷板凳，坚持研发了近10年的科研团队*

思朗及其前身团队，从2009年就开始部署新指令集体系结构的研究，到研发出完全自主创新的微处理器架构MaPU已经经历了9年艰苦岁月。研发团队系原国家专用集成电路设计工程技术研究中心的70多位核心科研人员。

2017年二季度开始，团队开始公司化运作。

王东琳是个有技术信仰的人，团队伙伴也是这样。集成电路领域向来人才不足，人员短缺。因为做芯片等硬件太苦，收益又不高，不少优秀学生毕业后更愿意选择金融和互联网业。做芯片就需要有工匠精神，需要顶尖的技术人才愿意沉下心做研发，并能长期承受住研发成功与否的压力。思朗科技的研发团队做到了。

基于MaPU的几款增强领域处理器在各自领域各有优势，实际上也可以组合使用，从而落地到各种不同的实际场景中：5G通信、智能手机、智能家居、超算、智能驾驶、智慧城市、机器人和无人机等等。

“摩尔定律不可能永远适用，芯片性能升级遇到了世界性瓶颈，这刚好是我们追赶的最佳机遇。”王东琳说，“芯片是一个需要耐心的行业，我们已经做了9年，基础已经打好，接下来的重点是到实际应用中去调整、去优化。“

http://news.pedaily.cn/201805/430955.shtml?from=singlemessage

http://www.smartlogictech.com/

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils sample machine for new-generation exascale supercomputer*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-05-17 23:53
















Photo taken on May 17, 2018 shows the prototype of Tianhe-3, a supercomputer capable of at least a billion billion calculations per second, during the 2nd World Intelligence Congress in North China's Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]

TIANJIN - The National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin unveiled a sample machine for the new-generation exascale supercomputer at the second World Intelligence Congress.

It is the first time the machine, which has three sets of equipment, each about two meters high, was on public view.

The new supercomputer Tianhe-3 will be 200 times faster and have 100 times more storage capacity than the Tianhe-1 supercomputer, China's first petaflop supercomputer launched in 2010, said Xia Zijun, deputy director of the research and development branch at the center.



Photo taken on May 17, 2018 shows the prototype of Tianhe-3, a supercomputer capable of at least a billion billion calculations per second, during the 2nd World Intelligence Congress in North China's Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]

The sample machine will be a test for the computing power of the Tianhe-3 supercomputer, which is expected to be ready in 2020, he said. The sample machine will go operational by year end.

It will pave the way for the development of a supercomputer capable of a billion billion calculations per second.

The center will explore the application of the computers in super computing, cloud computing, big data, artificial intelligence and internet of things, he said.

The supercomputer center in Tianjin began developing the exascale supercomputer with the National University of Defense Technology in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*US Regains TOP500 Crown with Summit Supercomputer, Sierra Grabs Number Three Spot*
*TOP500 News Team | June 25, 2018 02:37 CEST*

FRANKFURT, Germany; BERKELEY, Calif.; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.—The TOP500 celebrates its 25thanniversary with a major shakeup at the top of the list. For the first time since November 2012, the US claims the most powerful supercomputer in the world, leading a significant turnover in which four of the five top systems were either new or substantially upgraded.





_Summit supercomputer. Source: Oak Ridge National Laboratory_​
Summit, an IBM-built supercomputer now running at the Department of Energy’s (DOE) Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL), captured the number one spot with a performance of 122.3 petaflops on High Performance Linpack (HPL), the benchmark used to rank the TOP500 list. Summit has 4,356 nodes, each one equipped with two 22-core Power9 CPUs, and six NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs. The nodes are linked together with a Mellanox dual-rail EDR InfiniBand network.

Sunway TaihuLight, a system developed by China’s National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, drops to number two after leading the list for the past two years. Its HPL mark of 93 petaflops has remained unchanged since it came online in June 2016.

Sierra, a new system at the DOE’s Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory took the number three spot, delivering 71.6 petaflops on HPL. Built by IBM, Sierra’s architecture is quite similar to that of Summit, with each of its 4,320 nodes powered by two Power9 CPUs plus four NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs and using the same Mellanox EDR InfiniBand as the system interconnect.

Tianhe-2A, also known as Milky Way-2A, moved down two notches into the number four spot, despite receiving a major upgrade that replaced its five-year-old Xeon Phi accelerators with custom-built Matrix-2000 coprocessors. The new hardware increased the system’s HPL performance from 33.9 petaflops to 61.4 petaflops, while bumping up its power consumption by less than four percent. Tianhe-2A was developed by China’s National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) and is installed at the National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou, China.

The new AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure (ABCI) is the fifth-ranked system on the list, with an HPL mark of 19.9 petaflops. The Fujitsu-built supercomputer is powered by 20-core Xeon Gold processors along with NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs. It’s installed in Japan at the National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology (AIST).

Piz Daint (19.6 petaflops), Titan (17.6 petaflops), Sequoia (17.2 petaflops), Trinity (14.1 petaflops), and Cori (14.0 petaflops) move down to the number six through 10 spots, respectively.

*General highlights*

Despite the ascendance of the US at the top of the rankings, the country now claims only 124 systems on the list, a new low. Just six months ago, the US had 145 systems. Meanwhile, China improved its representation to 206 total systems, compared to 202 on the last list. However, thanks mainly to Summit and Sierra, the US did manage to take the lead back from China in the performance category. Systems installed in the US now contribute 38.2 percent of the aggregate installed performance, with China in second place with 29.1 percent. These numbers are a reversal compared to six months ago.

The next most prominent countries are Japan, with 36 systems, the United Kingdom, with 22 systems, Germany with 21 systems, and France, with 18 systems. These numbers are nearly the same as they were on the previous list.

For the first time, total performance of all 500 systems exceeds one exaflop, 1.22 exaflops to be exact. That’s up from 845 petaflops in the November 2017 list. As impressive as that sounds, the increase in installed performance is well below the previous long-term trend we had seen until 2013.

The overall increase in installed capacity is also reflected in the fact that there are now 273 systems with HPL performance greater than one petaflop, up from 181 systems on the previous list. The entry level to the list is now 716 teraflops, an increase of 168 teraflops.

*Technology trends*

Accelerators are used in 110 TOP500 systems, a slight increase from the 101 accelerated systems in the November 2017 lists. NVIDIA GPUs are present in 96 of these systems, including five of the top 10: Summit, Sierra, ABCI, Piz Daint, and Titan. Seven systems are equipped with Xeon Phi coprocessors, while PEZY accelerators are used in four systems. An additional 20 systems now use Xeon Phi as the main processing unit.

Almost all the supercomputers on the list (97.8 percent) are powered by main processors with eight or more cores and more than half (53.2 percent) have over 16 cores.

Ethernet, 10G or faster, is now used in 247 systems, up from 228 six months ago. InfiniBand is found on 139 systems, down from 163 on the previous list. Intel’s Omni-Path technology is in 38 systems, slightly up from 35 six months ago.

*Vendor highlights*

For the first time, the leading HPC manufacturer of supercomputers on the list is not from the US. Chinese-based Lenovo took the lead with 23.8 percent (122 systems) of all installed machines, followed by HPE with 15.8 percent (79 systems), Inspur with 13.6 percent (68 systems), Cray with 11.2 percent (56 systems), and Sugon with 11 percent (55 systems). Of these, only Lenovo, Inspur, and Sugon captured additional system share compared to half a year ago.

Even though IBM has two of the top three supercomputers in Summit and Sierra, it claims just 19 systems on the entire list. However, thanks to those two machines, the company now contributes 19.9 percent of all TOP500 performance. Trailing IBM is Cray, with 16.5 percent of performance, Lenovo with 12.0 percent, and HPE with 9.9 percent.

Intel processors are used in 476 systems, which is marginally higher than the 471 systems on the last list. IBM Power processors are now in 13 systems, down from 14 systems since November 2017.

*Green500 results*

The top three positions in the Green500 are all taken by supercomputers installed in Japan that are based on the ZettaScaler-2.2 architecture using PEZY-SC2 accelerators, while all other system in the top 10 use NVIDIA GPUs.

The most energy-efficient supercomputer is once again the Shoubu system B, a ZettaScaler-2.2 system installed at the Advanced Center for Computing and Communication, RIKEN, Japan. It was remeasured and achieved 18.4 gigaflops/watt during its 858 teraflops Linpack performance run. It is ranked number 362 in the TOP500 list.

The second-most energy-efficient system is Suiren2 system at the High Energy Accelerator Research Organization/KEK, Japan. This ZettaScaler-2.2 system achieved 16.8 gigaflops/watt and is listed at position 421 in the TOP500. Number three on the Green500 is the Sakura system, which is also installed at the High Energy Accelerator Research Organization/KEK. It achieved 16.7 gigaflops/watt and occupies position 388 on the TOP500 list.

They are followed by the DGX SaturnV Volta system in the US; Summit in the US; the TSUBAME 3.0 system, AIST AI Cloud system, the AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure (ABCI) system, all from Japan; the new IBM MareNostrum P9 cluster in Spain; the DOE’s Summit system; and Wilkes-2, from the UK. All of these systems use various NVIDIA GPUs.

The most energy-efficient supercomputer that doesn’t rely on accelerators of any kind is the Sunway TaihuLight, which is powered exclusively by ShenWei processors. Its 6.05 gigaflops/watt earned it 22nd place on the Green500 list.

*HPCG Results*

The TOP500 list has incorporated the High-Performance Conjugate Gradient (HPCG) Benchmark results, which provided an alternative metric for assessing supercomputer performance and is meant to complement the HPL measurement.

The two new DOE systems, Summit at ORNL and Sierra at LLNL, captured the first two positions on the latest HPCG rankings. Summit achieved 2.93 HPCG-petaflops and Sierra delivered 1.80 HPCG-petaflops. They are followed by the previous leader, Fujitsu’s K computer, which attained 0.60 HPCG-petaflops. Trinity, a Cray XC40 system installed at Los Alamos National Lab and Piz Daint, a Cray XC50 system installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) round out the top five.



US Regains TOP500 Crown with Summit Supercomputer, Sierra Grabs Number Three Spot | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Lenovo Attains Status as Largest Global Provider of Top500 Supercomputers*
June 25, 2018

FRANKFURT, Germany, June 25, 2018 – Today, at the International Supercomputing Conference (ISC) in Frankfurt, Lenovo Data Center Group continued its global momentum, becoming the world’s largest TOP500 supercomputing provider measured by the number of systems ranked on the TOP500 list. 117 of the 500 most powerful supercomputers included in the TOP500 are Lenovo installations, meaning nearly one out of every four systems (23.4 percent) on the prestigious list is a Lenovo solution.

“Last year, we set a goal to become the world’s largest provider of TOP500 computing systems by 2020. We have reached that goal two years ahead of our original plan,” said Kirk Skaugen, President of Lenovo Data Center Group. “This distinction is a testament to our commitment to prioritize customer satisfaction, deliver cutting edge innovation and performance and be the world’s most trusted data center partner. We are motivated every day by the scientists and their groundbreaking research as we work together to solve humanity’s greatest challenges.”

Lenovo’s high performance computing customer base is as diverse as it is wide, with 17 of the top 25 research universities and institutions across the globe now powering their research with Lenovo’s comprehensive HPC and AI solutions. Lenovo, with dual headquarters in Morrisville, NC, USA and Beijing, China, enables ground breaking research in over 160 countries in the world and in many fields including cancer and brain research, astrophysics, climate science, chemistry, biology, artificial intelligence, automotive and aeronautics, to name a few.

Examples of Lenovo’s innovative supercomputer system designs and the research they enable include:


*ITALY: CINECA – *Largest computing center in Italy; The Marconi Supercomputer is among the world’s fastest energy efficient supercomputers; Research projects range from precision medicine to self-driving cars.
*CANADA: SciNet – *Home to Niagara, the most powerful supercomputer in Canada; First of its kind to leverage a dragonfly topology; Researchers have access to 3 petaflops of Lenovo processing power to help them understand the effect of climate change on ocean circulations.
*GERMANY: Leibniz-Rechenzentrum (LRZ)* – Supercomputing center in Munich, Germany; Lenovo’s Direct to Node warm water cooling technologies have reduced energy consumption at the facility by 40 percent; Scientists conduct earthquake and tsunami simulations to better predict future natural disasters.
*SPAIN: Barcelona Supercomputing Center* – Largest supercomputer in Spain; Voted “World’s Most Beautiful Data Center” by DatacenterDynamics; Scientists are using artificial intelligence models to improve the detection of retinal disease.
*CHINA: Peking University – *The first supercomputer in China to use Lenovo’s Direct to Node warm water cooling technology; Scientists are using Lenovo systems to conduct world leading life science and genetics research.
*INDIA: The Liquid Propulsion System Centre (LPSC) – *Research and development center functioning under the Indian Space Research Organization; Using Lenovo’s Direct to Node warm water cooling technology to develop next generation earth-to-orbit technologies.
*DENMARK: VESTAS* – The largest supercomputer in Denmark; Winner of HPCwire’s “Reader’s Choice for Best Use of High Performance Data Analytics”; Vestas is working to make wind energy production even more efficient by collecting and analyzing data to help customers pick the best sites for wind energy installations.
“Lenovo has an industry leading ability to bring deep innovations and a comprehensive approach to execute on the largest scale and highest performance, working with our customers to design supercomputing systems that meet their needs in terms of design and compute power,” said Madhu Matta, Vice President and General Manager of HPC and AI at Lenovo Data Center Group. “This flexibility and customer-first attitude positions us well for future growth in the high performance computing and artificial intelligence markets.”

To further enable customers to increase performance and simultaneously reduce electrical consumption, Lenovo also announced Neptune – its holistic, three-pronged approach to liquid cooling technologies – this week at ISC. Neptune encompasses the company’s entire suite of liquid cooling technologies including Lenovo’s Direct to Node (DTN) warm water cooling, rear door heat exchanger (RDHX) and hybrid Thermal Transfer Module (TTM) solutions, which combine both air and liquid cooling to deliver peak or high performance for HPC, AI and enterprise customers.


Lenovo Attains Status as Largest Global Provider of Top500 Supercomputers | HPCWire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Team Tsinghua win again !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011997660272824327

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Hyperion: China Maintains Lead in Race to Exascale*
By Chelsea Lang
June 28, 2018

Amidst a flurry of activity surrounding machine learning, quantum, and cloud, ISC 2018, Tuesday’s Hyperion Research briefing reminded us that there is no escaping the race to exascale. And while Hyperion’s estimation that China will beat out the United States, Japan and Europe comes as no surprise to those keeping tabs, CEO Earl Joseph was quick to point out that the exascale panorama is in almost constant flux.



​Source: Hyperion Research (compiled through a combination of publicly available data and Hyperion’s estimates)

Most recently that landscape was disrupted by the U.S. announcement of its intention to procure two or potentially three exascale systems under the CORAL-2 program, with an anticipated cost of up to $600 million per supercomputer. That’s in addition to the retooled Intel-Cray Aurora system that is projected to reach over one exaflops. And between all four of the global players, Hyperion reports that they’re seeing shake ups every four to six weeks.

But as it currently stands, Joseph says that we should expect to see China reach the first peak and sustained exascale systems, with peak estimated to arrive in 2020, and sustained in either 2021 or 2022, with the U.S. expected to trail China by 6-9 months, crossing the same finish lines in 2021 and 2022-2023, respectively.

China’s proposed systems, which are expected to source hardware and processors from Chinese vendors (with a possibility of some U.S. processors included in the mix). The potential systems in contention are: Sugon Exascale, Sunway Exascale, TianHe-3, and potentially a Wuxi system.

Meanwhile, Hyperion lists four potential systems in the U.S. lineup: ANL’s A21, ORNL’s Frontier (OLCF5), LLNL’s El Capitan (ATS-4), NERSC-10. System deliveries are expected to begin in 2021 and will have roughly one year between installations, with early operation expected one year later for each system. Hyperion also included a placeholder for an NSF Exascale Phase 2 system, which is slated to achieve a 10x performance boost over the Phase 1 machines. The systems are expected to feature American hardware and processors, with the potential inclusion of Arm.




Source: Hyperion. (Missing from Hyperion’s slide is the potential second Argonne system that could be funded under CORAL-2 and delivered in the 2022-2023 timeframe, discussed here.)

But Europe and Japan have been a bit trickier to pin down, as Hyperion COO Steve Conway stepped in to explain, particularly as it related to Europe. With a growing emphasis on indigenous processors across the board, the European exascale effort is at a significant disadvantage. In addition to contending with red tape, selecting the host country, and budget concerns, a European plan to design and develop its own processors and accelerators has changed the schedule significantly, and is likely to cause the EU exascale timeline to slip by 2-4 years, according to the Hyperion analysis.

Conway noted that, to date, approximately 20 EU member states have committed to help fund the €1 billion effort. ETP4HPC and the CEA-RIKEN collaboration around ARMv8 are expected to be major contributors to the effort.

By comparison, Conway remarked that Japan was the most stable of the four contestants. Backed by a well-established processor and facing budgetary concerns, Hyperion expects that rather than racing to be the first, Japan is likely looking to climb to the number-one spot after the race has ended by leveraging a system with a traditional architecture and extreme bandwidth.

Looking at the numbers, investments in R&D among the group the board bore out Hyperion’s estimates, with the U.S. commitments at $2 billion per year, China in the same ballpark, Europe planning investment of €5-6 billion in total, and Japan potentially investing $1 billion over five years. But if you look at historical investments in HPC, it’s worth noting that European investments have gained significant momentum, as it’s jumped from a 25 percent share of global HPC spending to 29 percent, and Conway added that funding is increasing dramatically across the board.


Hyperion: China Maintains Lead in Race to Exascale | HPCwire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

If no one challenges us, it will be a boring winner every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ​Source: Hyperion Research (compiled through a combination of publicly available data and Hyperion’s estimates)


“神威E级原型机设备已经运抵国家超算济南中心!”20日，记者从山东省科学院计算中心(国家超级计算济南中心)获悉，神威E级原型机目前正在安装过程中，“需要一周的时间才能够安装完毕。”国家超算济南中心副主任潘景山告诉记者，神威E级原型机是我国完全自主研发的E级计算机原型机，具有完全自主知识产权。
“Sunway E-class prototype equipment has arrived at the National Supercomputer Jinan Center!” On the 20th, the reporter learned from the Computing Center of Shandong Academy of Sciences (National Supercomputing Jinan Center) that the Sunway E-class prototype is currently in the process of installation. “It would takes a week to install.” Pan Jingshan, deputy director of the National Supercomputer Jinan Center, told the reporter that the Shenwei E-class prototype is a fully-developed E-class computer prototype in China with complete independent intellectual property rights.

我们花了6000万，构建了神威E级原型机，它的运行速度是3—4个P(1P=1千万亿次)。”潘景山表示，2011年，运行速度为1个P的神威·蓝光落户济南时花了6个亿。而E级超算的投入更惊人，“E级计算机+E级存储，总投入在40亿左右。”潘景山告诉记者，这么大的投入，为尽量避免失败，2016年科技部立项了3台原型机进行验证，其中神威原型机就落在济南，“这样利用E级原型机的研制验收关键技术，来向E级超算过渡。”
We spent 60 million to build the Sunway E-class prototype, which runs at 3-4 P (1P = 1 petaflop). Pan Jingshan said that in 2011, Sunway·Blu-ray, which operated at a speed of 1 P, cost 600 million yuan when it is installed in Jinan. The investment in E-class supercomputer is even more amazing. “E-class computer + E-class storage”, total investment is 4 billion. Pan Jingshan told reporters that such a large investment, in order to avoid mishap, that in 2016, the Ministry of Science and Technology set up plan for three prototypes, of which Sunway prototype is allocated to Jinan, "This makes use of prototyping for key technologies development and verification, for the transition to Exascale. ”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China unveils sample machine for new-generation exascale supercomputer*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2018-05-17 23:53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 17, 2018 shows the prototype of Tianhe-3, a supercomputer capable of at least a billion billion calculations per second, during the 2nd World Intelligence Congress in North China's Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> TIANJIN - The National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin unveiled a sample machine for the new-generation exascale supercomputer at the second World Intelligence Congress.
> 
> It is the first time the machine, which has three sets of equipment, each about two meters high, was on public view.
> 
> The new supercomputer Tianhe-3 will be 200 times faster and have 100 times more storage capacity than the Tianhe-1 supercomputer, China's first petaflop supercomputer launched in 2010, said Xia Zijun, deputy director of the research and development branch at the center.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May 17, 2018 shows the prototype of Tianhe-3, a supercomputer capable of at least a billion billion calculations per second, during the 2nd World Intelligence Congress in North China's Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The sample machine will be a test for the computing power of the Tianhe-3 supercomputer, which is expected to be ready in 2020, he said. The sample machine will go operational by year end.
> 
> It will pave the way for the development of a supercomputer capable of a billion billion calculations per second.
> 
> The center will explore the application of the computers in super computing, cloud computing, big data, artificial intelligence and internet of things, he said.
> 
> The supercomputer center in Tianjin began developing the exascale supercomputer with the National University of Defense Technology in 2016.



“天河三号”E级原型机研制部署完成-新华网
*"Tianhe No.3" E-class prototype development and deployment completed - Xinhua Net*
2018-07-26 11:35:34 来源： 天津日报 Source: Tianjin Daily


> 记者从国家超级计算天津中心获悉,由国防科技大学和国家超级计算天津中心等团队合作承担的“天河三号E级原型机系统”研制项目，经过两年多的持续关键技术攻关和突破，原型系统研制成功，在国家超级计算天津中心部署完成，于7月22日顺利通过国家科技部高技术中心组织的课题验收，将逐步进入开放应用阶段。


*Translation:*
The reporter learned from the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center that the "Tianhe No. 3 E-class prototype system" development project undertaken by the National Defense Science and Technology University and the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center and other teams, after more than two years of continuous key technology research and breakthrough, prototype system was successfully developed and deployed in the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center. On July 22, it successfully passed project acceptance organized by the High Technology Center of the Ministry of Science and Technology, and will now enter gradual open operational and application phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> “天河三号”E级原型机研制部署完成-新华网
> *"Tianhe No.3" E-class prototype development and deployment completed - Xinhua Net*
> 2018-07-26 11:35:34 来源： 天津日报 Source: Tianjin Daily
> 
> *Translation:*
> The reporter learned from the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center that the "Tianhe No. 3 E-class prototype system" development project undertaken by the National Defense Science and Technology University and the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center and other teams, after more than two years of continuous key technology research and breakthrough, prototype system was successfully developed and deployed in the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center. On July 22, it successfully passed project acceptance organized by the High Technology Center of the Ministry of Science and Technology, and will now enter gradual open operational and application phase.



So, US position may be short-lived.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches exascale supercomputer prototype*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-06 00:28:30|Editor: Mu Xuequan




JINAN, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday put into operation a prototype exascale computing machine, the next-generation supercomputer, according to the developers.

The Sunway exascale computer prototype was developed by the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (NRCPC), the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province, and the Pilot National Laboratory for Marine Science and Technology (Qingdao).

The NRCPC led the team that developed Sunway TaihuLight, crowned the world's fastest computer two years in a row at both the 2016 and 2017 International Supercomputing Conferences held in Frankfurt, Germany.

"The Sunway exascale computer prototype is very much like a concept car that can run on road,"said Yang Meihong, director of the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan.

"We expect to build the exascale computer in the second half of 2020 or the first half of 2021," said Yang.

Another prototype exascale supercomputer Tianhe-3 passed the acceptance tests on July 22. Its final version is expected to come out in 2020.

The two prototypes marked a further step towards China's successful development of the next-generation supercomputer.

Supercomputers are changing people's life in fields such as weather forecast, calculation of ocean currents, financial data analysis, high-end equipment manufacturing, and car collision simulation, said Pan Jingshan, deputy director of the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan.

Pan said the new-generation supercomputers will provide strong support to scientific research in more fields.

An exascale computer is able to execute a quintillion calculations per second. In China, prototypes are being developed by three teams led by the NRCPC, Dawning Information Industry C. (Sogon), and National University of Defense Technology (NUDT).

The United States and Japan are also speeding up the development of the exascale supercomputer, expecting to unveil it in as early as 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Prototypes of China’s Exascale Supercomputers Point to Some New Realities*
*Michael Feldman | August 6, 2018 17:11 CEST*

Two prototypes of China’s initial batch of exascale supercomputers are now up and running according to local news reports. And neither of them appears to be based on x86 technology.

The first system, a prototype of Tianhe-3, was announced at the 2nd World Intelligence Congress on May 17, where the system was displayed by the National Supercomputing Center in Tianjin. In a report by the Xinhuanet news agency, pictures of the prototype show a six-rack system, with one of the open racks sporting 20 server blades. A subsequent report by the news agency on July 27 stated the prototype is “complete” and showed what appeared to be larger system in a somewhat different rack enclosure. The Tianhe-3 exascale supercomputer is scheduled to boot up in 2020.



_Prototype of Tianhe-3 at the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin. Source: Xinhuanet news agency_

No details were provided in any of these reports as far as the prototype’s internals or computational capabilities. Supposedly, the Tianjin exascale machine will be based on Chinese-designed Arm technology, likely some version of Phytium’s Xiaomi platform. In 2016, Phytium revealed it had developed a 64-core Arm CPU, known as the FT-2000/64, for high-end server work. At the time, the company claimed the FT-2000/64 had a peak performance of 512 gigaflops – not nearly powerful enough for a practical exascale machine, but certainly suitable for a prototype. Of course, the system could also be built from generic Arm processors or, for that matter, from any processor that can emulate an Arm instruction set.

As we’ve noted before, China is not the only country with designs on Arm technology for supercomputing. Japan is building its first exascale machine, Post-K, based on a Fujitsu-designed Arm SVE chip. The company recently revealed it had completed a prototype of the processor. Likewise, the EU’s European Processor Initiative (EPI) looks like it will rely on Arm technology to develop processors for Europe’s pre-exascale and exascale systems. Even the US is getting serious about Arm-based supercomputing. HPE recently announced that Sandia National Laboratories will soon be installing a 2.3-petaflop system, known as Astra, using Cavium ThunderX2 processors.

The second Chinese prototype system, which was announced on August 5, is the precursor to the Sunway exascale machine that is slated to be installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan. The prototype was developed by center researchers, along with teams from the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (NRCPC) and the Pilot National Laboratory for Marine Science and Technology (Qingdao). According to Yang Meihong, director of the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan, they expect the actual exascale system to be built in “the second half of 2020 or the first half of 2021.”

A report by Sdchina (the Information Office of Shandong Provincial People’s Government) and attributed to China Daily, states that the performance of the Sunway prototype is triple that of the Sunway Bluelight supercomputer (1.0 peak petaflops/795.9 Linpack teraflops), which is currently ranked 420 on the TOP500 list. If that’s the case, we should expect to see the Sunway prototype show up on the next TOP500 list in November.

The Sdchina writeup goes on to say that prototype has already run 35 applications, including those in climate change, ocean simulation, biomedical simulation, big data processing and brain-like intelligence. Although once again, no mention was made of the system internals, presumably the Sunway prototype is based on some version of the ShenWei processor. The original BlueLight machine, which is still cranking away at the Jinan center, is powered by 16-core ShenWei 1600 (SW1600) processors. The newer and much more powerful Sunway TaihuLight machine uses the 260-core ShenWei 26010 (SW26010) chips.

It’s a good bet that the prototype of China’s third exascale system is currently under development. This machine is slated to be built by Sugon and is expected to be based on home-grown x86 silicon, which China now has thanks to a licensing agreement between Hygon and AMD. And since Hygon announced last month that it is now producing such chips, the last major impediment to domestically produced x86-powered supercomputers has been removed.

At this point, Hygon can only implement processors using AMD’s first-generation Zen EPYC microarchitecture, so their ability to power an exascale machine on their own is rather limited. But again, for a prototype system, the Zen chips would probably suffice. And if Hygon follows up with Zen 2 and Zen 3 licensing agreements (or perhaps even deals to implement AMD Radeon GPU or APU designs), an x86-powered Chinese exascale machine would certainly be possible.

The roll-out of these prototypes suggests that the Tianhe-3 system will be China’s first exascale supercomputer, followed by the Sunway and Sugon machines. That implies a rather remarkable development, namely that of the four HPC superpowers – China, the EU, Japan, and the US – all of them, except for the US, could enter the exascale era with Arm technology rather than x86 hardware. Considering that there are currently no Arm-powered supercomputers that have even reached the petascale level yet (the Astra system has yet to come online), this is quite a show of confidence for an unproven HPC technology.

As we’ve alluded to before, the run-up to exascale appears to be fostering the end of x86 hegemony in HPC. Such a development is being driven by the need for more customized hardware for supercomputers and by national and regional desires to produce the most critical pieces of these systems domestically. It remains to be seen to what degree all of this will usher in a new HPC landscape, but as these prototypes roll out, we’re getting a much better idea of the shape of things of to come.


Prototypes of China’s Exascale Supercomputers Point to Some New Realities | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> So, US position may be short-lived.



Umm... No. The earliest timeline for this exa-scale machine to be built is actually 2021. So till then, US remains definitely in lead. 

Also, US is also developing its own exa-scale machine that is to be released around the same time.



cirr said:


> The 2nd known "exascale" machine in development.



Umm.. No. Right now only 3 exa scale prototypes have been confirmed. No mention of how many of them will be scaled up. (Also, I have issue with the word prototype here, since these are more like technology demonstrators and not prototypes. These are in themselves machines of a few Petaflops.)


----------



## JSCh

*Dawning Information, CAS to Build Two New Supercomputers for Strategic Sectors*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: THU, 08/23/2018 - 14:38 / SOURCE:YICAI




Dawning Information, CAS to Build Two New Supercomputers for Strategic Sectors​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 23 -- A unit under Dawning Information Industry has partnered the Chinese Academy of Sciences to develop a safe and controllable supercomputer and another that uses artificial intelligence to better serve China’s strategic sectors.

Dawning Information Industry Beijing and the Institute of Computing Technology will work together to build the processors using CNY1.66 billion (USD242 million) in funding from CAS’ Bureau of Major R&D Programs, the computing institute said in a statement yesterday. The subsidiary will take lead on the project with the CAS faculty, which is Dawning’s actual controller, expected to receive about CNY40 million (USD5.9 million) of the funding.

The supercomputers will be used to simulate complex turbulent flows, global ocean currents, astronomical occurrences and molecular behavior, among other processes in key disciplines.

The project will promote the cross-research of innovative applications in supercomputing, big data and AI, and facilitate Dawning’s competitiveness in high-end computing and other fields concerning information technology equipment, the statement added.

Advanced computing technology as an important symbol of a country’s national strength and tech innovation levels, and this project demonstrates that CAS recognizes Dawning’s technical and scientific research capabilities, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Can China build a US$145 million superconducting computer that will change the world? | South China Morning Post*
Chinese scientists are embarking on a one-billion yuan, high-risk, high-reward plan to build low-energy top-performance computing systems

PUBLISHED : Sunday, 26 August, 2018, 11:02pm
UPDATED : Monday, 27 August, 2018, 12:44pm




Stephen Chen

China is building a 1 billion yuan (US$145.4 million) “superconducting computer” – an unprecedented machine capable of developing new weapons, breaking codes, analysing intelligence and – according to official information and researchers involved in the project – helping stave off surging energy demand.

Computers are power-hungry, and increasingly so. According to an estimate by the Semiconductor Industry Association, they will need more electricity than the world can generate by 2040, unless the way they are designed is dramatically improved.

The superconducting computer is one of the most radical advances proposed by scientists to reduce the environmental footprint of machine calculation.

The concept rests on sending electric currents through supercooled circuits made of superconducting materials. The system results in almost zero resistance – in theory at least – and would require just a fraction of the energy of traditional computers, from one-fortieth to one-thousandth, according to some estimates.

*INTO THE SUPER LEAGUE*

Chinese scientists have already made a number of breakthroughs in applying superconducting technology to computers. They have developed new integrated circuits with superconducting material in labs and tested an industrial process that would enable the production of relatively low cost, sophisticated superconducting chips at mass scale. They have also nearly finished designing the architecture for the computer’s systems.

Now the aim is to have a prototype of the machine up and running as early as 2022, according to a programme quietly launched by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in November last year with a budget estimated to be as much as one billion yuan.

If these efforts are successful, the Chinese military would be able to accelerate research and development for new thermonuclear weapons, stealth jets and next-generation submarines with central processing units running at the frequency of 770 gigahertz or higher. By contrast, the existing fastest commercial processor runs at just 5Ghz.

The advance would give Chinese companies an upper hand in the global competition to make energy-saving data centres essential to processing the big data needed for artificial intelligence applications, according to Chinese researchers in supercomputer technology.

CAS president Bai Chunli said the technology could help China challenge the US’ dominance of computers and chips.

“The integrated circuit industry is the core of the information technology industry … that supports economic and social development and safeguards national security,” Bai said in May during a visit to the Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology, a major facility for developing superconducting computers.

“Superconducting digital circuits and superconducting computers … will help China cut corners and overtake [other countries] in integrated circuit technology,” he was quoted as saying on the institute’s website.

But the project is high-risk. Critics have questioned whether it is wise to put so much money and resources into a theoretical computer design that is yet to be realised, given that similar attempts by other countries have ended in failure.

*IN THE BEGINNING*

The phenomenon of superconductivity was discovered by physicists more than a century ago. After the second world war, the United States, the former Soviet Union, Japan and some European countries tried to build large-scale, cryogenically cooled circuits with low electric resistance. In the US, the effort attracted the support of the government’s spy agency, the National Security Agency (NSA) and defence department because of the technology’s potential military and intelligence applications.

But the physical properties of superconducting materials, such as niobium, was less well understood than silicon, which is used in traditional computers.

As a result, chip fabrication proved challenging, and precise control of the information system at low temperatures, sometimes close to absolute zero, or minus 273 degrees Celsius, were a headache. Though some prototypes were made, none could be scaled up.

Meanwhile, silicon-based computers advanced rapidly with increasing speed and efficiency, raising the bar for research and development for a superconducting computer.

But those big gains using silicon seem to have ended, with the high-end Intel Core i7 chips, for instance, have been on computer store shelves for nearly a decade.

And as supercomputers grow bigger, so too does their energy consumption. Today’s fastest computers, the Summit in the US and China’s Sunway TaihuLight, require 30 megawatts of power to run at full capacity, more power than a Los Angeles-class nuclear submarine can generate. And their successors, the exascale supercomputers, which are capable of 1,000 petaflops, or performing 1 million trillion floating-point operations per second, is likely to need a stand-alone power station.

Li Xiaowei, executive deputy director of the State Key Laboratory of Computer Architecture, who is well acquainted with the Chinese programme, said the main motivation to build a superconducting computer was to cut the energy demands of future high-performance computers.

“It will be a general-purpose computer capable to run different kinds of algorithms … from text processing to finding big prime numbers”, the latter an important method to decode encrypted messages, according to Li.

Li would not give technical details of the machine under construction but he confirmed it would not be a quantum computer.

“It is built and run on a classical structure,” he told the _South China Morning Post_.

Instead of encoding information in bits with a value of one or zero, quantum computers use qubits, which act more like switches and can be a one and a zero at the same time. Most types of quantum computers also require extremely cold environments to operate.

Quantum computers are believed to be faster than classical superconducting computers but are likely to be limited to specific jobs and take a lot longer to realise. Many technologies, though, can be shared and moved from one platform to another.

*THE RACE IS ON*

China is not the only country in the race. The NSA launched a similar project in 2014. The Cryogenic Computing Complexity programme under the Office of the Director of National Intelligence has awarded contracts to research teams at IBM, Raytheon-BBN and Northrop Grumman to build a superconducting computer.

“The power, space, and cooling requirements for current supercomputers based on complementary metal oxide semiconductor technology are becoming unmanageable,” programme manager Marc Manheimer said in a statement.

“Computers based on superconducting logic integrated with new kinds of cryogenic memory will allow expansion of current computing facilities while staying within space and energy budgets, and may enable supercomputer development beyond the exascale.”

During the initial phase of the programme, the researchers would develop the critical components for the memory and logic subsystems and plan the prototype computer. The goal was to later scale and integrate the components into a working computer and test its performance using a set of standard benchmarking programs, according to NSA.

The deadline and budget of the US programme has not been disclosed.

Back in China, Xlichip, an electronics company based in Shenzhen, a growing technology hub in the country’s south, confirmed on Tuesday that it had been awarded a contract to supply test hardware for a superconducting computer programme at CAS’s Institute of Computing Technology in Beijing.

“The client has some special requirements but we have confidence to come up with the product,” a company spokeswoman said, without elaborating.

Fan Zhongchao, researcher with CAS’s Institute of Semiconductors who reviewed the contract as part of an expert panel, said the hardware was a field-programmable gate array (FPGA), a reconfigurable chip that could be used to simulate and test the design of a large-scale, sophisticated integrated circuit.

“The overall design [of the FPGA testing phase] is close to complete,” he said.

There are signs that China is getting closer to its superconducting goal.

Last year, Chinese researchers realised mass production of computer chips with 10,000 superconducting junctions, according to the academy’s website. That compares to the more than 800,000 junctions a joint research team at Stony Brook University and MIT squeezed into a chip. But most fabrication works reported so far were in small quantities in laboratories, not scaled up for factory production.

Zheng Dongning, leader of the superconductor thin films and devices group in the National Laboratory for Superconductivity at the Institute of Physics in Beijing, said that if 10,000-junction chips could be mass produced with low defect rates, they could be used as building blocks for the construction of a superconducting computer.

*CHIPPING AWAY*

Zheng said China’s determination to develop the new technology would only be strengthened by the trade war with the United States. Many Chinese companies are reliant on US computing chips and the White House’s threats in May to ban chip exports to Chinese telecommunications giant ZTE almost sent the company to the wall.

“It is increasingly difficult to get certain chips from the US this year. The change is felt by many people,” he said.

But Zheng said China should not count on the superconducting computer technology to challenge US dominance. The US and other countries such as Japan had invested many more years in this area of research than China and although their investments were smaller they were consistent, giving them a big edge in knowledge and experience.

“One billion yuan is a lot of money, but it cannot solve all the remaining problems. Some technical issues may need years to find a solution, however intensive the investment,” Zheng said.

“Year 2022 may be a bit of a rush.”

Wei Dongyuan, a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Science and Technology for Development, a government think tank on science policies, said China should be more transparent about the programme and give the public more information about its applications.

“It can be used in weather forecasts or to simulate the explosion of new nuclear weapons. One challenge is to develop a new operating system. Software development has always been China’s soft spot,” he said.

Chen Quan, a supercomputer scientist at Shanghai Jiao Tong University, said superconducting was often mentioned in academic discussions on the development of the next generation of high-performance computers.

China was building more than one exascale computer, and “it is possible that one will be superconductive”, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> But the project is high-risk. Critics have questioned whether it is wise to put so much money and resources into a theoretical computer design that is yet to be realised, given that similar attempts by other countries have ended in failure.


Do people in HK have this type of loser mentality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> China is building a 1 billion yuan (US$145.4 million) “superconducting computer” – an unprecedented machine capable of developing new weapons, breaking codes, analysing intelligence and – according to official information and researchers involved in the project – helping stave off surging energy demand.



If successful, that would be great to defend the country's interests and uphold regional and global peace.



Jlaw said:


> Do people in HK have this type of loser mentality?



After 100 years of slumber and miseducation, they are probably slowly coming back to their real historical self. 

May take yet another generation, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> If successful, that would be great to defend the country's interests and uphold regional and global peace.
> 
> 
> 
> After 100 years of slumber and miseducation, they are probably slowly coming back to their real historical self.
> 
> May take yet another generation, though.


I'm not surprised. Nothing scientific comes out of HK anymore. Only bank and MLM jobs left.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Sets Sights on Superconducting Computer | HPCwire*
By John Russell
August 28, 2018

China has embarked on a $145 million (~ ¥1 billion) effort to build a superconducting computer with plans for a prototype to be up and running as early as 2022, according a recent article in the South China Morning Post.

“Chinese scientists have already made a number of breakthroughs in applying superconducting technology to computers. They have developed new integrated circuits with superconducting material in labs and tested an industrial process that would enable the production of relatively low cost, sophisticated superconducting chips at mass scale. They have also nearly finished designing the architecture for the computer’s systems,” according to the report, written by Stephen Chen.

Multiple media outlets picked up the article. Chen reports the program was “quietly launched” by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in November last year. A superconducting-based computer, of course, would consume far less power and potentially operate at higher frequencies. The power wall is a challenge faced by all supercomputers. Exascale computing projects worldwide are struggling for ways to reduce power consumption. The Department of Energy has set a target of ~40 megawatts for U.S. exascale machines but many believe that is unrealistic. By comparison pre-exascale Summit (U.S.) and Sunway TaihuLight (China) – the top two machines on the current Top500 list – have budgets well under 20MW.

Hyperion Research analyst Bob Sorensen noted, “This is an interesting development. The promise of superconducting components – specifically high-speed and low power – has been around for decades, but high cost and complex technical issue have prevented the development of any serous systems to date. However, the time may be right for this technology to come to the fore due to a confluence of events:

The slowdown in performance gains in traditional ‘room-temperature’ silicon.
The growing interest in new exotic technologies and material research to support a ‘Post Moore’s law’ hardware base
The profusion of superconducting quantum computing efforts that have extended the state of the art in cooling technology that can be applied to superconducting silicon schemes.”
Few details of the China project were presented in the SCMP article. CAS president Bai Chunli is quoted saying the technology could help China challenge the US’ dominance of computers and chips as seen in this excerpt:

“The integrated circuit industry is the core of the information technology industry … that supports economic and social development and safeguards national security,” Bai said in May during a visit to the Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology, a major facility for developing superconducting computers…“Superconducting digital circuits and superconducting computers … will help China cut corners and overtake [other countries] in integrated circuit technology,” he was quoted as saying on the institute’s website.

Sorensen also struck a cautionary note, “Although it is too early to tell if this, or any other on-going, superconducting supercomputer research effort will bear fruit in the next five years or so, it is clear that China is looking to expands its advanced computing research efforts across a broad front that includes quantum computing, traditional silicon-based HPCs, and now superconducting systems, and they appear to have a sufficient level of funding to seriously address this multifaceted, technically-demanding, but promising technology for next generation computing.

“Demonstrated success by the Chinese to build a workable superconducting supercomputer ahead of US or other national efforts could give the Chinese a significant lead in the development of high-end HPCs writ large in the next decade. Unlike quantum computers, which require a complete new algorithmic and application paradigm, superconducting supercomputers will be able to use the same wide base of existing algorithms and applications as traditional HPCs, many that support important national security missions.”

The new China machine will indeed rely on “classical structure” and not upon more distant technologies such as quantum computing and neuromorphic computing according Li Xiaowei, executive deputy director of the State Key Laboratory of Computer Architecture, cited in the article.

Chen also reported that Fan Zhongchao, researcher with CAS’s Institute of Semiconductors who reviewed the contract as part of an expert panel, said the hardware was a field-programmable gate array (FPGA), a reconfigurable chip that could be used to simulate and test the design of a large-scale, sophisticated integrated circuit. “The overall design [of the FPGA testing phase] is close to complete,” he is quoted as saying.

If China’s efforts are successful, wrote Chen, the “Chinese military would be able to accelerate research and development for new thermonuclear weapons, stealth jets and next-generation submarines with central processing units running at the frequency of 770 gigahertz or higher. By contrast, the existing fastest commercial processor runs at just 5Ghz.”

Link to South China Morning Post article: https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...d-us145-million-superconducting-computer-will

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Aims to Be Global Leader in Superconducting Computers | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites*
Michael Feldman | August 28, 2018 18:49 CEST

China is investing $145 million to become a world leader in superconductor-based computing, a technology that could make semiconductor-powered supercomputers and datacenter servers obsolete.

The research project was first reported on August 26 in the South China Morning Post, which noted the effort was “quietly launched by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in November last year with a budget estimated to be as much as one billion yuan.” According to the report, Chinese scientists have already developed integrated circuits built from some unnamed superconducting material and have tested an industrial process that would enable low-cost production. Last year, the effort produced computer chips with 10,000 superconducting junctions. The report goes on to say to that a system architecture based on the technology is nearly complete.





Superconducting circuitry is one of a handful of technologies that could maintain the forward progress of computing after Moore’s Law fizzles out in the next decade. Unlike semiconductors, superconductors exhibit almost no electrical resistance, which allows them to operate with extreme energy efficiency. According to a 2017 research paper on the technology, “a superconductor computer could outperform its semiconductor counterparts by two orders of magnitude in energy efficiency, showing 250 GFLOPS/W.” That’s five times the efficiency of a nominal 20 MW exaflop supercomputer at 50 GFLOPS/W, an ambitious metric unlikely to be attained in the first crop of exascale machines that are expected to come online between 2020 and 2023.

The exceptional energy efficiency of superconductors also makes it possible to build extremely fast logic circuits, up to 770 GHz for a particular type of technology known as RSFQ logic, which is based on Josephson junctions. Such speeds would revolutionize supercomputers, which are currently powered by conventional CPUs and GPUs running at 1 to 5 GHz. Processors based on semiconductors haven’t gotten appreciably faster in over ten years, corresponding to the time when Dennard scaling broke down.

Unfortunately, building general-purpose superconducting computers has thus far eluded computer scientists, despite the fact they have been working on technology since the 1950s. For one thing, the materials used to support superconducting requires that it operate at near absolute zero, requiring the computer to be chilled with a cryogenic refrigeration unit. This technology is actually fairly well-developed and, although it adds some complexity and extra power to the system, it’s certainly not a show-stopper.

The larger challenge is the reliance on exotic materials based on niobium, tantalum, and other metallic compounds and using them to manufacture well-behaved superconducting logic circuits and memory cells. A nice summary of superconducting computer research that was eventually abandoned is chronicled in a 2016 IEEE Spectrum article , which traced the various efforts at Bell Telephone Laboratories, IBM, MITI in Japan, and the National Security Agency (NSA).

Interest by the NSA reflects the promise of these of systems for performing intelligence analysis and encryption/decryption at lightening speed. The more recent Chinese interest in superconducting is also being driven by intelligence and security concerns, as well as applications in weapons development. But Li Xiaowei, the executive deputy director of the State Key Laboratory of Computer Architecture, said “the main motivation to build a superconducting computer was to cut the energy demands of future high-performance computers.”

For the Chinese, the research effort also reflects a broader incentive to develop computer technologies that challenge the dominance of US chipmakers. CAS president Bai Chunli noted that superconducting computers will “help China cut corners and overtake [other countries] in integrated circuit technology.”

Nonetheless, the Chinese don’t appear to be overconfident about their chances of outrunning the US and Japan, which have a much longer history in researching and developing superconducting computers. In the US, the current effort to develop this technology is being spearheaded by the Intelligence Advanced Research Projects Activity (IARPA), a federal research agency that fulfills the same role that DARPA does for the Department of Defense.

The IARPA effort, known as Cryogenic Computing Complexity (C3), is primarily focused on developing superconducting logic and memory for high performance computing. Prime contractors include IBM, Northrop Grumman Systems Corporation, and Raytheon BBN Technologies. One of the project’s major accomplishments is the production of a niobium-based digital superconducting chip comprised of more than 70,000 Josephson junctions. The chip was manufactured by Lincoln Laboratory’s niobium foundry, which claims to be the most advanced of its kind in the world.

However, the budget for C3 and even its precise timeline have not been made public. In that respect, the Chinese have been more forthcoming. Although the details of what the Chinese project has produced is still mostly a mystery, the one-billion-yuan effort is planning to unveil a prototype computer as early as 2022. It’s conceivable that the C3 project will also deliver its prototype within the next few years, although, again, IARPA has kept those plans under wraps. The bottom line is that if either of these projects fulfills its promise early in the next decade, the era of exascale computing is going to look a lot different than most people ever envisioned.

_Image: Supercomputing circuitry based on Josephson junctions. Source: IARPA_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Hyperion Provides Update to Exascale Efforts in US, China, Japan, and Europe*
*Michael Feldman | September 6, 2018 21:10 CEST*

According to the latest analysis from Hyperion Research, the various global efforts to reach exascale supercomputing are making good headway. But in some cases, the decision to develop domestically-produced processors for these systems and the inclusion of new application use cases appears to be stretching out the timelines.

The analysis was presented by Hyperion analyst Bob Sorensen during the company’s latest HPC User Forum event, which was held in Detroit earlier this week. In the presentation, now posted on YouTube, Sorensen provided an update of the exascale development work taking place across the four major supercomputing geographies: the US, China, Japan, and Europe.

According to Sorensen, Hyperion is still projecting that China will produce a “peak” exaflop supercomputer by 2020, with US following in 2021. None of the efforts is expected to produce a sustained exascale machine until 2021, sustained exascale being defined as one exaflop of 64-bit performance on a real application. The slide (below) breaks down the various efforts with regard to projected system deployment dates, processor technologies, system suppliers, and approximate cost per machine.





_Source: Hyperion Research_​
One thing Sorensen pointed out was that the deployment dates for the European, Japanese, and Chinese systems appeared to be moving out because all three are engaged in significant R&D efforts to build customized HPC processors for their respective systems.

In particular, the deployment dates for the EU machines have pushed out a year or two – to 2023 and 2024 – due to a relatively recent decision to develop domestically produced chips for their first batch of exascale systems. The processor development is being accomplished under the European Processor Initiative (EPI), which, as we reported in July, has just gotten underway. As we noted in that report, the EPI work is expected to result in a general-purpose processor based on the Arm architecture, as well as an accelerator using a RISC-V implementation.

The Chinese exascale effort is focused around three projects, led by the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT), Sunway, and Sugon, respectively. Like the EU systems, these machines will be based on processors designed and manufactured indigenously, most likely based on customized implementations of Arm, x86, and ShenWei architectures. “But we’re starting to see that those programs are slipping,” said Sorensen. “And the early peak exascale ambitions of 2020, I suspect, aren’t going to happen.”

Sorensen speculates that at least part of this delay is related to the new use cases these new Chinese architectures will have to address, namely, the AI/machine learning/deep learning application troika as well as high performance data analytics. As a result, he thinks that it may be 2021 or perhaps even 2022 before China’s first peak exascale system come online, representing a one or two-year delay based on the original schedule.

Japan, meanwhile, is currently on track to put its first exascale supercomputer into production in 2022. That system, known as Post-K, was originally slated to be up and running in 2020, but in 2016, the Japanese had already conceded that they were probably one or two years behind schedule. Sorensen now thinks the 2022 date is rather conservative and they may, in fact, be able to boot up the machine somewhat earlier. Some of that optimism may be related to the fact that the development of the A64FX chip tasked to power the Post-K system is pretty far along, as demonstrated at the recent Hot Chips conference in August.

Ironically, after a somewhat rocky start with questionable government funding, the US exascale plans now look to be on among the most stable. The country’s first peak exascale supercomputer, the A21, is set to deploy at Argonne National Lab in 2021, with additional machines providing sustained exascale performance slated to be installed at other Department of Energy labs in the 2022-2023 timeframe.

Some of this stability can be attributed to the fact that the US has established processor vendors (Intel, NVIDIA, AMD, and IBM), with a long history with high-end chip development, not to mention a choice of multiple system vendors (Cray, IBM, HPE, and Dell) that are able to integrate these chips into cutting-edge HPC machinery. And at this point, the US is already nearly a fifth of the way to exascale with the newly christened Summit supercomputer at Oak Ridge National Lab.

Approximately 92 percent of Summit’s floating point performance is derived from its V100 GPU accelerators, which has already resulted in the world’s first exascale application, albeit at sub-64-bit precision. The Summit application in question is a comparative genomics code that used the innate ability of the GPUs to perform machine learning computations at well above the chip's peak 64-bit FP rating. As Sorensen noted, the suitability of GPUs to greatly accelerate these kinds of lower precision workloads is serendipitously expanding the HPC application landscape and changing how these machines will be used.

“The exascale systems that we are looking at today for 2021 and 2022 may be doing a whole bunch of different classes of applications in a way that we have never really seen before,” explained Sorensen. “We can’t predict what kinds of applications are really going to be driving these systems as they look at sustained performance.”


Hyperion Provides Update to Exascale Efforts in US, China, Japan, and Europe | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Chips with full IPR play key role in China’s supercomputer war with US*
By Zhao Juecheng Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/9 19:08:40
​A Chinese team is using domestically developed technology to build a next-generation computer that will compete with the US, Japan and the European Union for speed records.

Researchers are competing aggressively to develop exascale supercomputers, capable of a billion billion calculations per second.

Journalists from the Global Times recently visited Jinan, East China's Shandong Province, to see the Sunway exascale supercomputer prototype. This computer is not the fastest in China, but is special because it was built entirely with domestic technology. All of the intellectual property used in the computer is owned by China.

Black and embossed with the gold words "Sunway Exascale supercomputer prototype," the cabinet is as tall as a man and stands in a low-temperature but noisy computer room. Its appearance is not distinguished. Only if visitors opened the door could they have a glimpse of the 32 supernodes inside. Each consists of eight multicore processors, the heart of the prototype.

The new prototype of the Sunway supercomputer, in comparison to the previous generation Sunway BlueLight, is one ninth the physical size, and computes three times faster, at 3,000 trillion times a second.

Although it cannot compete with the fastest full-fledged supercomputer TaihuLight, which operates 30 times faster, this prototype has been made using independent research and development. 

"There are independent property rights for the processors, Ethernet switching chips and information processing chips," said Zhang Yunquan, director of National Supercomputer Center in Jinan.

"The computing system, high-speed network, and storage management system are all constructed with domestic Sunway devices," Zhang said. Sunway microchips are made by Wuxi-based Jiangnan Computing Lab.

*Domestic competition*

China started developing exascale supercomputers in 2016 at three different institutes. Exascale computing refers to computing systems capable of at least a billion billion calculations per second. A prototype co-developed by the national supercomputer center in Tianjin and the National University of Defense Technology was completed on July 22. The prototype in Jinan was completed on August 5. The third prototype undertaken by Beijing-based supercomputer maker Sugon is still in progress.

"These prototypes are the first step of China's exascale supercomputing strategy. The three prototype makers will compete against each other. Two will be chosen to create full-version exascale supercomputers," Pan Jingshan, deputy director of the Jinan center, told Global Times. "The real Sunway exascale supercomputer will be released in 2020 according to the plan."

The three competing prototypes use different technology. Sugon uses X86 processors, an approach that Pan says faces significant technical difficulties.

The Tianjin prototype named Tianhe-3 is equipped with an FT 2000+ processor and Matrix 200+ accelerator. The two parts can operate separately or in collaboration.

The Sunway prototype in Jinan adopted a cohesive structure using a Sunway 26010+ processor, four major cores and 256 secondary cores.

"This system is more integrated and energy-efficient, but the challenge lies in parallel programming," Zhang told the Global Times.

"It is estimated by industry insiders that such a major-minor structure might be most suitable for exascale supercomputers," Zhang said.

*Too close to call*

As the US regained the crown of fastest supercomputer from China this June, the white-hot competition will continue in exascale supercomputers.

Aurora A21, the first US exascale supercomputing system, located in Argonne National Laboratory, is expected to debut in 2021. Two other systems with different structures are under development in Oak Ridge and at the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory.

Japan based its exascale supercomputer Post-K on the current K Computer, the world speed champion in 2011. However, project leader Yutaka Ishikawa admitted the original delivery time 2020 may be delayed by one to two years, reported HPCwire. 

The European Union has been using US technology in their supercomputers, therefore their research is not making substantial progress, Zhang told Global Times.

"China is definitely on the forefront of exascale supercomputers according to our timeframe," Zhang said. "But China and the US are likely to take the lead alternately in the next decade."

In addition to the great amount of money used for research, each supercomputer receives an electric bill over $15 million a year. Considering the cost, how are supercomputers benefiting common people?

"Our strategy is sky-to-ground, taking both national strategy and civilian use into account," Zhang explained.

The supercomputer located in coastal Shandong Province will facilitate China becoming a world maritime power.

The Sunway exascale supercomputer will support ocean and climate prediction, screening of marine drugs, exploration of seabed strategic resources, prediction of marine ecosystem evolution, and intelligent analysis of big sets of marine data. 

The supercomputer will also provide a computing platform for fields including health care, advanced manufacturing, aerospace, climate and meteorology.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Ingenious computer cooling cuts PKU's energy costs*

2018-09-28 16:23:36 chinadaily.com.cn Editor : Li Yan






The cooling system for the supercomputer Weiming-1 uses water at 45 C to cool down the supercomputer. (Photo/Peking University)

An innovative cooling system for a supercomputer has helped one of the country’s most prestigious universities save energy, reported Science and Technology Daily on Thursday.

The cooling system for the supercomputer Weiming-1 uses water at 45 C to cool down the supercomputer, which can save 600,000 yuan ($87,108) a year on electricity bills for Peking University, Yang Yuanqing, CEO and chairman of Chinese computer giant Lenovo, said on Wednesday.

The sum is half of what the university spends each year on cooling the supercomputer, which was developed by Lenovo and has been in use since January to conduct researches.

Water cooling is a popular method to remove heat generated by the components of a supercomputer in operation.

Traditional water cooling solutions use water at over 10 C to cool down a machine, and the temperature goes up to around 20 C after it absorbs heat generated by the machine, said Li Guoqing, deputy CEO of Lenovo.

However, water at such a temperature cannot be reused, he said.

But for the warm water cooling system, the temperature of the cooling water increases from 45 C to over 50 C after absorbing heat from the supercomputer, so it can be recycled in heating devices or as shower water in buildings. 

The power usage effectiveness, or PUE, of the supercomputing center in Peking University is 1.1, which means for every 100 kilowatt-hour of electricity used in computing, 10 kWh will be used for cooling and other purposes, higher than the rate of 2 for traditional air cooling systems, Yang said.

"I hope we can reduce it further to 1.05," Yang added.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-09-28/detail-ifyyknzp7231605.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*2018中国高性能计算机性能TOP100榜单揭晓—新闻—科学网
2018 China's high-performance computer TOP100 list announced - News - SciNet*
2018中国高性能计算机性能TOP100榜单揭晓

10月18日，2018年全国高性能计算学术年会（HPC China 2018）在山东青岛举行。作为HPC China 2018的重头戏，当天下午，备受业界关注的2018年中国高性能计算机TOP100排行榜揭晓。
On October 18, the 2018 National High Performance Computing Academic Conference (HPC China 2018) was held in Qingdao, Shandong. As one of the industry's focus, the 2018 China high-performance computer TOP100 list was unveiled on that afternoon.

本次中国超算TOP100榜单最大的亮点是，国家“十三五”高性能计算专项课题3个E级超算的原型机系统——神威E级原型机、“天河三号”E级原型机、曙光E级原型机均进入性能排行榜前十，分列第四、第六和第九位。该榜单发布人、中科院计算所研究员张云泉告诉记者，根据历史数据拟合推算，E级超级计算机将可能“在2019年左右出现”。
The biggest highlight of this year China HPC TOP100 list is that all three E-class supercomputer prototypes of the national “13th Five-Year” high-performance computing project—the Shenwei E-class prototype, the “Tianhe No.3” E-class prototype, and the Sugon E-class prototype all entered into the top 10 rankings. Sitting at number fourth, sixth and ninth respectively. The list publisher, Zhang Yunquan, a researcher at the Institute of Computing Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, told reporters that based on historical data projection, E-class supercomputers may "appear around 2019."

榜单的前三名毫无变化，依然分别是部署在国家超级计算无锡中心的“神威·太湖之光”、部署在国家超级计算广州中心的“天河二号”、部署在国家超级计算天津中心的“天河一号A”。
The top three of the list have not changed. They are still the three deployed in the National Supercomputing Wuxi Center, "Shenwei·Taihu Light", deployed in the National Supercomputing Guangzhou Center, "Tianhe No. 2", deployed in the National Supercomputing Tianjin Center. "Tianhe No. 1 A".

厂商份额方面，中科曙光、联想分别以40台超算系统入围并列第一，这也是“中科系双雄”第四次并列榜首，其中曙光更是第9次蝉联该榜单桂冠。去年排名第一的浪潮集团，以12台入围屈居曙光、联想其后，“国产三强”占据整个榜单份额的92%。
In terms of vendor share, CAS Sugon and Lenovo each tied for the first place with 40 supercomputer systems, which is also the fourth time for the “CAS twin” to be tied for first. Among them, Sugon is the ninth time to top the list. Last year's ranked No. 1 Inspur group, has 12 sets of finalists. This "domestic trio" accounted for 92% of the entire list.

值得一提的是，本次发布的榜单中，100%为国产高性能计算机系统，国外厂商无一台入围。张云泉表示，这是中国超算 TOP100榜单第一次实现“全国产”。
It is worth mentioning that 100% of the supercomputers on the list are domestic system, no foreign manufacturers are shortlisted. Zhang Yunquan said that this is the first time that China's supercomputer TOP100 list has achieved “all domestic production”.

从应用领域来看，“大数据/机器学习”仍是当下超算的应用热点，TOP100的超算系统中共有27台系统用于大数据分析与机器学习；用于科学计算的系统今年强势回归，数量由去年占比仅11.3%上升至今年的14%。（赵广立）
On the application field, “big data/machine learning” is still the hotspot of current super computing. There are 27 systems in the TOP100 HPC system for big data analysis and machine learning; the system for scientific computing returns strongly this year. The number increased from only 11.3% last year to 14% this year. (Zhao Guangli)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches third prototype exascale computer*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-22 19:29:28|Editor: Yurou




TIANJIN, Oct. 22 (Xinhua) -- China has launched a third prototype exascale computing machine, the next-generation supercomputer, according to the developer.

The Shuguang exascale computer is expected to be put into operation in national supercomputing centers in Shanghai and Shenzhen, said its developer Dawning Information Industry Co. Ltd.

An exascale computer is able to execute a quintillion calculations per second. In China, prototypes are being developed by three teams led by the National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology (NRCPC), Dawning Information Industry, and the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT).

With Shuguang's launch, the three developers have all launched prototype exascale computing machines, marking a further step toward China's successful development of the next-generation supercomputer.

"The launch of a prototype exascale computing machine helps researchers test and improve key technologies through trial and error, and clear obstacles for the final computing system," said Zhang Yunquan, a researcher with the Institute of Computing Technology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Reveals Third Exascale Prototype | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites*
*Michael Feldman | October 22, 2018 18:08 CEST*

The Xinhua News Agency has reported that China has launched the prototype of Shuguang, an exascale supercomputer being developed by Dawning Information Industry, also known as Sugon.

According to the Xinhua report, the Shuguang machine is “expected to be put into operation in national supercomputing centers in Shanghai and Shenzhen.” The exascale prototype represents the third such systems put into operation over the last year. As we reported in August, the first two protypes were announced during this past summer.

The first of these, unveiled by National Supercomputing Center in Tianjin, is the forerunner to the Tianhe-3 exascale machine. It’s presumed to be an Arm-based supercomputer, based on Phytium’s Xiaomi platform. The second prototype is the precursor to the Sunway exascale system, which is set to be installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan. The Sunway machine is expected to be based on a future version of the ShenWei processor, the latest version of which is used to power the 93-petaflop Sunway Taihulight supercomputer. However, no details were revealed about the nature of the processors powering the two prototypes.

The same is true for the third prototype announced this week, although the final Shuguang exascale machine is expected to rely on domestically-produced x86 processors. And now that Chinese chipmaker Hygon has such technology in the form of a Zen server CPU license, the most likely path to indigenous x86-based exascale machinery looks like it will be through AMD’s intellectual property. Hygon is already shipping their first locally-made Zen chips into the domestic market, under the name of “Dhyana,” and these could certainly be the basis for the Shuguang prototype.

Hygon’s EPYC license is restricted to the AMD’s first-generation Zen architecture, which is unlikely to be powerful enough to be the foundation of an exascale supercomputer. That suggests the Chinese are already looking ahead to future Zen designs to fuel their x86 needs. AMD’s Zen 2 EPYC chip, codenamed Rome, is already in the pipeline and is scheduled to go into production next year. But for exascale systems, the Zen 3 EPYC platform would be the most logical choice. That chip is on schedule for a 2020 release, which is just in time for China’s initial crop of exascale supercomputers.

Of course, Intel could also offer the Chinese licenses of its x86 technology and considering the escalating nature of the US-China trade war, it might behoove all chipmakers to strike local licensing deals to avoid running afoul of future retaliatory tariffs. On the other hand, the US government could decide to cut off Chinese licensing of advanced US technology based on national security concerns. That would effectively scuttle China’s plans to produce domestically produced x86-based supercomputers, not to mention more mainstream servers. But that’s getting pretty far ahead of ourselves.

The bottom line is that China has managed to launch all the prototypes for its three-pronged exascale strategy and do so at least two years prior to the deployment of the final systems. Whether China meets its 2020 target for at least one of these exascale machines remains to be seen, but having three options upon which to draw would seem to improve its chances.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Three Chinese teams join race to build the world’s fastest supercomputer | Science | AAAS*
By Dennis Normile 
Oct. 24, 2018 , 1:45 PM

TIANJIN, CHINA—In a cavernous room just off the marble floored lobby of China's National Supercomputer Center of Tianjin stand more than 100 wardrobe-size black and gray metal cabinets, arranged in ranks like a marching army. They contain the Tianhe-1A supercomputer, which 8 years ago became the first Chinese machine to reign, briefly, as the world's fastest computer, running at 2.57 petaflops (or quadrillion floating point operations per second). But just upstairs from Tianhe-1A—and off-limits to visitors—is a small prototype machine that, if successfully scaled up, could push China to the top of the rankings again. The goal is a supercomputer capable of 1 exaflop—1000 petaflops, five times faster than the current champion, the Summit supercomputer at Oak Ridge National Laboratory in Tennessee.

China is vying with the United States, Europe, and Japan to plant its flag in this rarefied realm, which will boost climate and weather modeling, human genetics studies, drug development, artificial intelligence, and other scientific uses. But its strategy is unique. Three teams are competing to build China's machine; the Tianjin prototype has rivals at the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan and at Dawning Information Industry Co., a supercomputer manufacturer in Beijing. The Ministry of Science and Technology (MOST) will probably select two for expansion to exascale by the end of the year. The approach is a chance to spur innovation, says Bob Sorensen, a high-performance computing analyst at Hyperion Research in St. Paul. It "encourages vendors to experiment with a wide range of designs to distinguish themselves from their competitors," he says.

China may not be first to reach this computing milestone. Japan's Post-K exascale computer could be running in 2020. The United States is aiming to deploy its first exascale system at Argonne National Laboratory in Lemont, Illinois, in 2021. The European Union is ramping up its own program. China is aiming for 2020, but the date may slip.

Being first is not China's only goal, however. Having three competing teams will ensure broad-based technological advancement in computer chips, operating software, networking, and data storage technologies, says Meng Xiangfei, a physicist leading exascale application R&D for the center here. Building domestic capacity is particularly important for central processing units (CPUs) and specialized chips called accelerators, which boost a computer's performance. China relied on U.S.-made Intel CPUs for several generations of supercomputers, says Jack Dongarra, a computer scientist at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville, but in 2015, the U.S. government barred the export of certain chips for security reasons. That move "provoked the Chinese government to make a heavy investment" in processors, he says. All three exascale prototypes use chips made in China.

The three-team strategy also allowed MOST to share costs with regional governments, which hope that a leading edge supercomputer will spur technological development and lure institutes and businesses. Qian Depei, a computer scientist at Beihang University in Beijing who serves on MOST's exascale evaluation team, says the prototypes cost about $9 million each; MOST put up half and the rest came from local sources.

The prototypes have faced a battery of tests for speed, stability, and energy consumption plus trial runs of software from different application areas, but the results are "very secret," Meng says. The final budget is also unclear, though at the outset a governmental advisory committee estimated one exascale computer would cost 2 billion to 3 billion yuan ($288 million to $432 million).

Even after the two winners are announced, Qian says the third team will probably remain involved so the expertise they've acquired is not wasted. Scaling up the prototypes, which operate in the range of 3 petaflops, will mean interconnecting enough CPUs and accelerators to reach an exaflop, refining the liquid cooling systems needed to remove heat and improve efficiency, and perfecting the operating software needed for the massively parallel arrangement of processors to work together.

China once lagged in developing application software needed to do interesting science with supercomputers, but it has been catching up, Meng says. For the past 2 years, Chinese groups have won the Gordon Bell Prize presented annually by the Association for Computing Machinery for innovations in applying high-performance computing to science, engineering, and large-scale data analytics. Chinese scientists are now working on new applications, says Yang Meihong, director of the Jinan center. For example, going to exascale will allow a dramatic improvement in the spatial resolution of global atmospheric models, "which will be greatly significant for a deeper understanding of the mechanisms of climate change," she says.

The United States still dominates among the truly powerful supercomputers used for research, with 21 systems in the top 50 to China's two. But scientists play down the ranking's importance. "Having the top 500 No. 1 supercomputer—that's pretty good, but that's not the goal," Qian says. "The real measure should be what kind of new science we have as a result of these computers," Dongarra says.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China expands supercomputer share in TOP500*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-12 22:33:45|Editor: mmm




DALLAS, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China expanded its share on a global list of the world's fastest supercomputers, according to a biannual ranking of the Top500 published Monday.

The number of supercomputers installed in China increased from 206 in June to 227 now, accounting for 45.4 percent of the total, according to the ranking.

The number of supercomputers that call the United States home, by contrast, continued to decline, reaching an all-time low.

John Dongarra, professor of Innovative Computing Lab with the University of Tennessee, told Xinhua that China is making large changes with 227 systems compared with 109 in the United States.

However, systems in the United States are, on average, more powerful, resulting in an aggregate system performance of 38 percent, compared to 31 percent for China.

The Top 10 supercomputers saw five U.S.-built systems with the first two captured by "Summit" and "Sierra," which had similar architectures with IBM cores and NVIDIA GPUs.

China's Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer is ranked third with its performance of 93.0 petaflops.

Tianhe-2A (Milky Way-2A), deployed at the National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou, is now in the number four position, according to the ranking.

Germany had a new Top 10 entry with SuperMUC-NG, ranking number eight. It was built by Chinese tech company Lenovo, the top supercomputer manufacturer in the ranking, producing 140 of the total.

The most energy-efficient system on the Green500, a list released along with the Top500 to evaluate a system's energy efficiency, is once again claimed by the Shoubu system B at RIKEN scientific research institute in Japan.

The Top500 list is considered one of the most authoritative rankings of the world's supercomputers. It is compiled on the basis of machine performance on the Linpack benchmark by experts from the United States and Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China with 45% of world's fastest supercomputers*

Li Yue China Plus Published: 2018-11-13 


China now holds 45% of the world's top 500 supercomputers, *as well as occupying 2 places in top 10*, according to the 52nd edition of the supercomputer TOP500 list released in Dallas, Texas, November 12, 2018.







The TOP500 list of supercomputers released by the TOP500 organization, November 12, 2018. [Photo: top500.org]

In the top 10, 5 of the super computers are from US Department of Energy (DOE), with the first two Summit at the Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL) and Sierra at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory. The Oak Ridge computer is the perennial champion.

China's Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer ranks 3rd on the list. TaihuLight was developed by China's National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Jiangsu Province. Tianhe-2A (Milky Way-2A), deployed at the National Supercomputing Center in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, is the number four on the TOP500 list.






Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, deployed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, Jiangsu Province, May 23, 2018. [Photo: VCG]

On the whole, *China's share of the TOP500 supercomputers continues to rise. There are now 227 Chinese supercomputers on the TOP500 list, up from 206 on the list six months ago.*

Complied by the international organization "TOP 500", the list of the world's top supercomputers has been put out since 1993 and is released every six months.

http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/china/9/20181113/209219.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China supercomputer manufacturer demonstrates its new energy-efficient system*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-14 14:02:08|Editor: mym




DALLAS, Nov. 13 (Xinhua) -- Chinese supercomputer manufacturer Sugon demonstrated its new high performance computer called Silicon Cube at an on-going international supercomputer conference in Dallas.

Silicon Cube adopted the phase-change liquid cooling technology with the high energy efficiency, reducing the power usage effectiveness to 1.04.

Li Bin, general manager of High Performance Computing (HPC) Division at Sugon, told Xinhua at the conference named SC18 that only 4 watts power would be used to cool down equipment of 100 watts while 50 to 100 watts power might be used for an ordinary system.

As the supercomputers are eying a billion billion calculations per second benchmark, one challenge lies in its large power consumption and limits on system scale, according to Li.

"It's no longer possible to improve the performance of supercomputers by simply enlarging system scale or increasing power dissipation," said Li. "Higher performance has to depend more on lower power usage effectiveness."

Sugon scientists developed the immersion phase change liquid cooling technology. They soaked the mainboards with CPUs and GPUs into a specific fluids that may bubble up to air in a constant temperature, bringing away more heat than air-cooled technology while not causing short-outs of the circuits.

Also, the new computer applied the heterogeneous computing architecture, improving its supports for artificial intelligence applications, according to Sugon.

Ye Jian, Sugon's Chief Operating Officer, said that the popularity of artificial intelligence, largely represented by machine learning and deep learning, had boosted the explosive growth of computing resources demands, offering more potential for Silicon Cube's application in many industries.

Sugon is one of China's earliest and largest HPC vendors. It produced 57 supercomputers in the latest Top 500 supercomputer rankings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063433244400447488

*HPC Guru*‏ @HPC_Guru
HPC Guru Retweeted Tsinghua University

Congratulations @Tsinghua_Uni for the clean sweep of Student Cluster Competitions this year! #SC18 #HPC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/106333169228963840210:06 PM - 16 Nov 2018


















3:23 PM - 16 Nov 2018


----------



## JSCh

*China Navigating The Homegrown Waters For Exascale*




Jeffrey Burt, 2 days ago

_



_​
A major part of China’s several initiatives to build an exascale-class supercomputers has been the country’s determination to rely mostly on homegrown technologies – from processors and accelerators to interconnects and software – rather than turn to vendors outside of its borders, particularly those from the United States. The drive is part of a larger effort by China’s leaders to grow key industries inside the country, including its technology sector, to the point where they can compete with others across the globe.

Some of the fruits of the push for China-made technology components can be seen in the country’s Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, the massive system that sat atop the Top500’s list of the world’s fastest systems that use the Linpack benchmark until it was toppled in June by Summit system, which is based on technologies from IBM, Nvidia and Mellanox and is housed at the Oak Ridge National Laboratory in the United States. The Sunway TaihuLight, which delivers a peak performance of 93 teraflops, is powered by Sunway’s SW26010 processors, uses an interconnect technology from Sunway and runs the Sunway RaiseOS 2.0.5 operating system.

But as the country works toward its exascale system, engineers looking at the technology have to weight such factors as how the systems will be used and the budgets available for the development of various components, and the reliance on homegrown technologies is raising its own challenges, including the need to develop an ecosystem to support them, according to Qian Depei, Beihang University, and Sun Yat-sen University and dean of the School of Data and Computer Science at Sun Yat-sen University, who spoke at this week’s SC18 supercomputing conference in Dallas.

Such discussions about the ongoing competition between the United States and China in supercomputing and HPC tend to crop up around the times of the ISC and SC supercomputing shows, and it’s no different this week. Even with the latest version of the Top500 list, much of the focus was not only on the fact that Sierra, another IBM-based supercomputer at the Lawrence Livermore National Lab, muscled its way into the number-two spot and dropped TaihuLight into third place, but also that China grew its share of the 500 systems on the list to 227 – accounting for 45 percent – while the United States saw its numbers fall to 109 supercomputers, or 22 percent. However, those U.S. systems are on average more powerful, giving the country 38 percent of the aggregate system performance on the list. China had 31 percent.

The competition is not only about national pride. The leaders in supercomputer, HPC and particularly exascale computing – which is needed to run increasingly complex HPC workloads that more and more include big data analytics and artificial intelligence – will have an edge in everything from scientific research and the military to healthcare and the economy. The United States and China appear to be in a race to see which will get there first, though readers of The Next Platform know that the European Union is aggressively pursuing its own exascale initiatives, as is Japan.

During his address, Depei told attendees that China has made high-performance computing a focus since 2002 and now has turned its efforts to building an exascale system.

“HPC has been identified as one of the priority areas in China since the early 1990s,” Depei said. “In the last 15 years or so we have implemented three key projects. It was quite unusual [for a country] to continually support key projects in one area under the national high-performance program. That reflects the importance of the high-performance program. The result of the project was some petascale machines.”

The most well-known of those systems was TaihuLight and Tianhe-2, which went online in 2013 and held the top spot in the Top500 until being knocked off by TaihuLight two years ago. The country’s supercomputing infrastructure – called China National Grid – now includes 200 PFLOPs of shared computing power and more than 160PB of shared storage running 400 applications and services that serve about 1,900 user groups. It includes two main sites, six national supercomputing centers, 10 ordinary sites and one operations center.

Now the country is in the midst of the project to build an exascale system, which is based on building three prototype systems – Sugon, Tianhe, and Sunway. Sugon will use traditional technologies like x86 processors and accelerators made by Chinese chip maker Hygon, a multi-level interconnect design and immersive cooling that will do away with the need of fans. The Tianhe prototype will use new 16-nanometer MT-2000+ many-core processor from Matrix, a 3D butterfly network with a maximum of four hops for the whole system.

The Sunway prototype will use the SW26010 chips, a high-bandwidth and high-throughput network powered by a self-developed network chip, and a water-cooling system with enhanced copper cold plate. A node will include two processors and four-way DDR4 memory, while a supernode will comprise 256 nodes and full 256-x-256 connection.



​
Depei said the challenges that need to be overcome include power consumption, application performance, programmability and resilience.

“The energy efficiency is the most challenging part of the project,” he said. “Without that limitation, I think it’s relatively easier to build an exascale system. So how can we balance the power consumption, performance and programmability? How can we support wide range of applications while keep high application proficiency and how do we improve the resilience for long-term, nonstop applications?”

The engineers are weighing such questions as whether to develop a heterogeneous, accelerated system or one that leverages a many-core architecture. They’re focusing on hybrid memory that includes DRAM and non-volatile memory (NVM) and putting the memory closer to the processor. They also considering an optical interconnect and placing it closer to the chips by shrinking the size of the optical devices. As far as compute goes, the question is whether to go with a special-purpose or general-purpose processor.

“The number of exascale computing applications is small, so should we use a very efficient special-purpose architecture to support those applications?” he asked. “On the other hand, Chinese machines will be installed at general purpose computing centers, so it’s impossible to support only small number of applications. Our solution is combining general purpose plus special purpose.”

Work also is being done outside of the system itself. The country has upgraded the China National Grid, creating a service environment that includes a portal for users, growing it to 19 sites and improving the bandwidth. They’re creating an application development platform and another platform to drive HPC education and increase the country’s talent pool, as well as working to build an application ecosystem for its exascale system.

“Because the future exascale system will be implemented with our homegrown processor, the ecosystem has become a very crucial issue,” Depei said. “We need the libraries, the compilers, the OS, the runtime to support the new processor, and we also need some binary dynamic translation to execute commercial software on our system. We need the tools to improve the performance and energy efficiency, and we know we also need the application development support. This is a very long-term job. We need the cooperation of the industry and also the end users.”
_
_
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/11/15/china-navigating-the-homegrown-waters-for-exascale/amp/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Spills Details on Exascale Prototypes*
*Michael Feldman | November 19, 2018 21:24 CET*

At SC18, Depei Qian delivered a talk where he revealed some of the beefier details of the three Chinese exascale prototype systems installed in 2018. The 45-minute session confirmed some of the speculation about these machine that we have reported on, but also offered a deeper dive into their design and underlying hardware elements.

Before he got into the prototype particulars, Qian, who is the chief scientist of the China’s national R&D project on high performance computing, presented an overview of the country’s exascale effort, specifically its goals and challenges. With regard to the former, he reiterated China’s commitment to making sure the technologies that would be used for these machines would be “self-controllable,” with the implication that most if not all of the hardware and software elements would be developed domestically. The nature of the three prototypes certainly reflects this strategy.

Qian also talked about more specific goals for these supercomputers. Specifically, a Chinese exascale system will provide a peak performance of one peak exaflop – so apparently ignoring the Linpack requirement that most other nations are adhering to); a minimum system memory capacity of 10 PB; an interconnect that offers HPC-style latency and scalability and delivers 500Gbps of node-to-node bandwidth, although most of these systems seem to topping out at 400Gbps; and a system-level energy efficiency of at least 30 gigaflops per watt.

That 30 gigaflops/watt figure works out to about 33 megawatts for an exaflop, which is slightly higher that the 20MW to 30MW being envisioned in exascale programs in the US, Japan, and the EU – and those are for Linpack exaflops. In fact, Qian said energy efficiency is their number one challenge, the lesser ones being application performance, programmability, and resilience.

As far as the prototypes go, Qian’s talk at SC18 was the first instance of a public presentation that revealed the hardware makeup of these systems. A fair amount of this was provided in a slide deck he presented last year in Japan, but since this was prior to the installation of the prototypes, some of that information is no longer accurate.

All three prototypes -- Sugon, Tianhe, and Sunway (ShenWei) – were deployed over the last 10 months, with the last one being unveiled just a month ago. In Qian’s description of their design and components, we now have a fairly good understanding for what the full exascale systems will look like when, although some critical details are still missing.

*Sugon prototype*

*



*​
As we speculated in October, the Sugon prototype is indeed equipped with the AMD-licensed Hygon x86 processors. The advantage to this design for the supercomputing community in China is that it will maintain compatibility HPC software that’s already in production today.

The more interesting tidbit here is that the prototype will also use something called a “DCU” to act as an accelerator. Apparently, these chips are provided by Hygon as well and, according to Qian’s 2017 presentation will deliver 15 teraflops per chip in the full-blown exascale system. However, their performance to date appears to be just a fraction of that.

In the 512-node Sugon prototype, there are two Hygon x86 CPUs, plus two Hygon DCUs per node, but in the current test configuration, only half the DCUs are being used. And since the peak performance of the whole machine is 3.18 petaflops, that means the DCU in the protype is delivering something in the neighborhood of 6 teraflops – not bad, but they will need to more than double that over the next couple of years if they intend to meet their goals.

Sugon is aiming for the x86 CPU to deliver about a teraflop per chip in the exascale system, which either means Hygon has to bump up the performance in the implementation of its first-generation Zen CPU or is planning to license the Zen 2 or Zen 3 IP from AMD, either of which could easily supply the needed teraflop.

The Sugon prototype interconnect is a 6D Torus, based on 200Gbps technology of undetermined origin. It looks like they are aiming for about twice that bandwidth at some point, although that would be 100Gbps short of the generic 500Gbps exascale goal. Whatever it is, the interconnect relies on optical technology as part of its implementation.

The other interesting design feature of the Sugon machine is the use of an immersive cooling system. The prototype is employing something called Imm058, a coolant that boils at the relatively low temperature of 50C (122F). That makes it a good deal more effective than liquid cooling based on water, which boils at 100C (212F).

*Tianhe prototype*

*



*​
Qian provided the least amount of detail for the Tianhe prototype, including the processor that will power it. As we have speculated in the past, we think this system will be based on a Chinese-designed Arm chip, which will likely be some version of Phytium’s Xiaomi platform.

In Qian’s SC18 presentation, as well as the one in 2017, the chip is only characterized as a new manycore processor that balances compute and memory, which frankly could be anything. But since China intends to build an Arm-based exascale supercomputer as one of its three options, by the process of elimination, this has to be it. Unless, of course, they have changed their minds.

As with the Sugon prototype, the Tianhe system is made up of 512 nodes, and delivers the nearly identical amount of performance: 3.14 petaflops. That suggests quite a powerful processor, something akin to the ShenWei manycore chip (see below), or perhaps a more modest processor that is suitable for a four-socket-per-node setup.

The network is a 3D butterfly design with a maximum of four hops. It is based on a high radix router chip that draws less than 200 watts of power. Optoelectrical technology will be used for the interconnect fabric, which in the final exascale system will provide 400 Gbps of bandwidth per node.

The design also emphasizes fault tolerance as a key design feature. This is implemented in the interconnect, as well as a new but undefined storage media.

Bottom line: This machine is still largely a mystery.

*Sunway (Shenwei) prototype*

*



*​
This one uses the ShenWei 26010 (SW26010) processor, the 260-core processor that currently powers the number three-ranked TaihuLight supercomputer. Each prototype node has two of these processors, which together deliver about 6 peak teraflops. The entire 512-node machine offers 3.13 petaflops.

In its current configuration, each node provides 11 gigaflops per watt. Sunway engineers will have to nearly triple that to meet the stated target for exascale energy efficiency. Needless to say, that’s a lot of innovation that needs to occur in the two to three years of remaining time before the final system is expected to be deployed.

Unlike the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, which uses Mellanox InfiniBand as the basis of its interconnect fabric, the exascale prototype employs a home-grown network chip that provides 200Gbps of point-to-point bandwidth. Again, this is part of China’s strategy to bring all the exascale technology in-country. Along those the same lines, this prototype’s storage subsystem is based on a ShenWei storage box.

As with the other prototypes, the Sunway system uses a liquid cooling system, but in this case a more conventional one based on a copper cold plate design.

*Final thoughts*

It’s probably no accident that each of these prototypes were deployed with 512 nodes. The standard size will make it easier to evaluate these systems on a level playing field, while providing at least petascale performance for developing and running software. Despite that, these are not pre-exascale machines in the sense that they will serve as direct stepping stones to full-up exascale supercomputers.

These 3-petaflop prototypes are more like technology testbeds, and it will be a challenge to scale these designs over a single generation without an intervening pre-exascale platform. We may yet see such systems deployed in China over the next two or three years (in fact, it plausible to consider TaihuLight as such a machine), but time is not on their side. The stated goal of bringing up the first exascale system in 2020 seems less likely than it did two years ago, and even a 2021 deployment would be a significant accomplishment.

Furthermore, although China has made noteworthy strides in designing and developing high performance processors like ShenWei, as Qian admitted, the country is playing catchup in semiconductor manufacturing and packaging. That will slow development of a next generation of processors, network chips, and memory devices needed for their exascale machinery.

That said, China’s exascale efforts are poised to change the global supercomputing landscape, not just for these extreme-scale systems, but for everyday HPC. At a time when Moore’s Law is slowing down, and high performance computing is being redefined by applications in data analytics and machine learning, the global community will benefit from a greater diversity of designs and approaches. The emergence of these first exascale supercomputers may turn out to be the least interesting part of all of this.


China Spills Details on Exascale Prototypes | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Zettascale by 2035? China Thinks So | HPCWire*
By Tiffany Trader
December 6, 2018

Exascale machines (of at least a 1 exaflops peak) are anticipated to arrive by around 2020, a few years behind original predictions; and given extreme-scale performance challenges are not getting any easier, it makes sense that researchers are already looking ahead to the next big 1,000x performance goal post: zettascale computing. In a recently published paper, a team from the National University of Defense Technology in China, responsible for the Tianhe series of supercomputers, suggests that it will be possible to build a zettascale machine by 2035. The paper outlines six major challenges with respect to hardware and software, concluding with recommendations to support zettascale computing.





China’s zettascale strawman​
The perspective piece gives an interesting peek into China’s post-exascale intentions (the project is supported by the National Key Technology R&D Program of China), but the challenges presented will be familiar to anyone engaged in pushing the boundary on leadership supercomputing.

The article “Moving from exascale to zettascale computing: challenges and techniques,” published in _Frontiers of Information Technology & Electronic Engineering_, (as part of a special issue organized by the Chinese Academy of Engineering on post-exascale computing) works as high-level survey of focus areas for breaching the next big performance horizon. And when might that be? The research team, even while pointing to slowdowns in performance gains, has set an ambitious goal: 2035. For the purposes of having a consistent metric, they’ve defined zettascale as a system capable of 10^21 double-precision 64-bit floating-point operations per second peak performance.

The potential impact of mixed-precision arithmetic and AI-type algorithms on performance metrics (already in motion) was not a focus topic, but the authors did note, “With the continuous expansion of application types and scales, we expect that the conventional scientific computing and the new intelligent computing will further enrich the application layer. Techniques (such as machine learning) will be used to auto-tune various workloads during runtime (Zhang et al., 2018).”

The likely impact on architectures was also noted:

"Since conventional HPC applications and emerging intelligent computing applications (such as deep learning) will both exist in the future, the processor design should take mixed precision arithmetic into consideration to support a large variety of application workloads."

The paper is organized thusly:

1 Introduction
2 Future technical challenges in high performance computing
2.2 Challenges in power consumption
2.3 Challenges in interconnection
2.4 Challenges in the storage system
2.5 Challenges in reliability
2.6 Challenges in programming​3 Future high-performance computing technology evolution and revolution
3.1 Architecture
3.2 High-performance interconnecting technology
3.3 Emerging storage technology
3.4 New manufacturing process
3.5 Programming models and environments​4 Suggestions for zettascale computing​The 9-page paper is accessible and best read in full. This excerpt from the final section gives a sense of the directions under consideration:

“To realize these metrics, micro-architectures will evolve to consist of more diverse and heterogeneous components. Many forms of specialized accelerators (including new computing paradigms like quantum computing) are likely to co-exist to boost high performance computing in a joint effort. Enabled by new interconnect materials such as photonic crystals, fully optical-interconnecting systems may come into use, leading to more scalable, high-speed, and low-cost interconnection.

“The storage system will be more hierarchical to increase data access bandwidth and to reduce latency. The 2.5D/3D stack memory and the NVM technology will be more mature. With the development of material science, the memristor may be put into practice to close the gap between storage and computing, and the traditional DRAM may end life. To reduce power consumption, cooling will be achieved at multiple levels, from the cabinet/board level to the chip level.

“The programming model and software stack will also evolve to suit the new hardware models. Except for the MPI+X programming model, new programming models for new computing paradigms and new computing devices will be developed, with the balance of performance, portability, and productivity in mind. Conventional HPC applications and emerging intelligent computing applications will co-exist in the future, and both hardware and software layers need to adapt to this application workload evolution (Asch et al., 2018).”

Link to Journal article: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1631/FITEE.1800494

Link to paper: https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1631/FITEE.1800494.pdf

Special issue on post-exascale supercomputing: https://link.springer.com/journal/11714/19/10/page/1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China tests new-generation exascale supercomputer prototype*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-17 21:07:29|Editor: ZX

TIANJIN, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- The prototype of China's new-generation exascale supercomputer Tianhe-3 has been tested for over 30 organizations in China, and it is expected to provide computing services to users in China and overseas, the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin said.

The prototype was operated to meet simultaneous demands from 30 organizations including the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the China Aerodynamics Research and Development Center, said Meng Xiangfei, head of the center's applied research and development department.

It has provided computing services for over 50 apps in fields of large aircraft, spacecraft, new generation reactors, electromagnetic simulation and pharmaceuticals, he said.

The sample machine passed tests in July last year and is ready for application. It is a first-phase result in the research of exascale supercomputer capable of a quintillion calculations per second.

The new supercomputer Tianhe-3 will be 200 times faster and have 100 times more storage capacity than the Tianhe-1 supercomputer, China's first petaflop supercomputer launched in 2010.

Zhang Ting, an engineer with the center, said the supercomputer prototype will provide high-quality computing and technical service to clients in high-performance computing, artificial intelligence and big data. It is expected to help boost computing capabilities for technological institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*SC18 Invited Talk: Depei Qian*


SCconferenceseries
Published on Feb 21, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China plans multibillion-dollar investment to knock US from top spot in fastest supercomputer ranking | South China Morning Post*

China and the US dominate when it comes to the world’s fastest supercomputers, owning 45.4 per cent and 21.8 per cent of the top systems globally respectively
Multibillion-dollar investment aimed at upgrading three existing supercomputer labs to the latest exascale computing technology over three-year period



Li Tao
Published: 12:18pm, 18 Mar, 2019

China is planning a multibillion-dollar investment to upgrade its supercomputer infrastructure to regain leadership after the US took top spot for the fastest supercomputer in 2018, ending China’s five-year dominance, according to people familiar with the matter.

China is aiming for its newest Shuguang supercomputers to operate at about 50 per cent faster than the current best US machines, which assuming all goes to plan should help China wrest the title back from the US in this year’s rankings of the world’s fastest machines, according to people, who asked not to be named discussing private information.

These next-generation Chinese supercomputers will be delivered to the computer network information Centre of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Beijing for the global Top500 rankings of the world’s fastest computers, the people said.

The ability to produce state-of-the-art supercomputers is an important metric of any nation’s technical prowess as they are widely deployed for tasks ranging from weather predictions and modelling ocean currents to energy technology and simulating nuclear explosions. Demand for supercomputing in commercial applications is also on the rise, driven by developments in artificial intelligence.

In 2015, US President Barack Obama signed an executive order to authorise the creation of the National Strategic Computing Initiative (NSCI) to accelerate the development of technologies for exascale supercomputers and to fund research into post-semiconductor-based computing.

Exascale computing refers to machines capable of at least a quintillion (or a billion billion) calculations per second.

Calls to the computer network information centre of CAS seeking confirmation of the plan were not answered and the centre did not immediately reply to an email seeking comment. Phone calls made to China’s Ministry of Science and Technology, which coordinates the country’s science and technology activities, went unanswered. The National Networking and Information Technology Research and Development (NITRD) Program that oversees the NSCI did not immediately respond to an email asking for comment on China’s plan.

China and the US dominate when it comes to the world’s fastest supercomputers, owning 45.4 per cent and 21.8 per cent of the top systems globally respectively, followed by 6.2 per cent for Japan and 4 per cent in the United Kingdom, according to the Top500 list released in November. Supercomputer rivalry between the US and China has also been reflected in trade friction between the two countries, especially since China’s rapid rise in the field.

China began to build supercomputers without US semiconductors after the Obama administration banned the sale of high-end Intel, Nvidia and AMD chips for Chinese supercomputers in 2015. The following year, China launched its Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, powered by a Linux-based Chinese operating system and incorporating a locally developed chip called Matrix-2000. This machine became the fastest supercomputer on the Top500 list in June 2016.

“Huge information processing capability is the foundation of artificial intelligence, the industrial internet, 5G and other future industries,” said Cao Zhongxiong, executive director of new technology studies at Shenzhen-based think tank China Development Institute. “Although the US is a major competitor and it has tried to rein in China’s progress, the enormous internal demand for supercomputing capacity has forced China to solve the problems through its independent development.”

China’s planned investment, funded by the central government and respective local governments, will help the country lay out a bigger blueprint for the future development of Chinese supercomputers.

Specifically, funding will be used to upgrade three existing facilities to the latest exascale computing machines over the next three years.

The Qingdao National Laboratory for Marine Science and Technology, the National Supercomputing Centre of Tianjin and National Supercomputing Centre in Shenzhen are expected to complete their upgrade to exascale computing machines in 2020, 2021 and 2022, respectively, as part of efforts by China for “continuous leadership” in supercomputing, said the people, adding that the exascale computers in these centres should be able to perform calculations several times faster than Summit, the top US machine.

The US has its Exascale Computing Project with the goal of launching an exascale computing ecosystem by 2021.

The four other national supercomputer centres in China are located in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, Ji’nan, Shandong province, Changsha, Hunan province, and Guangzhou, Guangdong province.

Although the US has dominated supercomputing for many years, China has been No 1 on the global Top500 list since the launch of Tianhe-2 in 2013. Located in the National Supercomputer Centre in Guangzhou, Tianhe-2 was built by China’s National University of Defence Technology.

China was able to maintain No 1 spot until 2017. However, in June 2018 the US Summit supercomputer operated by the US Department of Energy became No 1 in the Top500 list, pushing Sunway TaihuLight at the National Supercomputing Centre in Wuxi into second place.

In the most recent semi-annual global contest in November last year, the Summit and Sierra US supercomputers led in the charts, while China’s Sunway TaihuLight and Tianhe-2 were in third and fourth positions.

Leading supercomputer manufacturers in China include the National Research Centre of Parallel Computer Engineering and Technology, Dawning Information Industry, and the National University of Defence Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China races to regain first place in world of supercomputers*

Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/1 






Chinese supercomputer Sunway TaihuLight in Wuxi, East China's Jiangsu Province. Photo: VCG

A key national supercomputing project in Jinan, East China's Shandong Province, that will house some of the world's fastest supercomputers finished the construction of major building on Sunday.

China is rapidly upgrading its supercomputer infrastructure to regain leadership after the US took top spot for the fastest supercomputer in 2018.

It took only 108 days to build and fit out the major areas of the main building in the Science and Technology Park project of the National Supercomputing Center, according to a report by cnr.cn on Monday.

The building will house an exascale-class supercomputer, the report said.

China is expecting to win back the first place on the top 500 list of the world's fastest supercomputers this year, with the ongoing development of three exascale-class supercomputers - the Sunway, the Shuguang and the Tianhe-3.

These supercomputers will be able to carry out more than 1 billion billion calculations a second, which would beat the US Summit supercomputer. The Summit took first place in 2018.

A Sunway prototype exascale-class computer that started operating at the national supercomputer center in August 2018 has expanded more than 30 items of applications in 12 fields, and its key devices such as processors, network chipsets, storage and management systems are all domestically developed, according to the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan, Xinhua reported in March.

"The research and application of Sunway prototype computers have fully validated the core technology of exascale-class computing, which has paved the way for the next generation of supercomputer development," said Pan Jingshan, deputy director of the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan, according to Xinhua.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1144291.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

ASC Accelerates AI Talents Training with Supercomputer Challenge | HPCwire


> *ASC Accelerates AI Talents Training with Supercomputer Challenge*
> April 23, 2019
> 
> SPONSORED CONTENT BY INSPUR
> ASC19 Student Supercomputer Challenge (ASC19) entered its breathtaking final week. From April 21-25, teams from 20 renowned universities around the world are taking part in the final round of the competition at Dalian University of Technology. They need to design and build a system combining high-performance computing (HPC) and artificial intelligence (AI) to flexibly respond to the challenges brought by traditional scientific computing and emerging AI computing.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121321905871392768ASC HPC Challenge@aschpc

Congratulations to National Tsing Hua University (NTHU) on winning the overall champion at #ASC19 Finals! 

A ROUND OF APPLAUSE FOR TEAM NTHU!











3:55 PM - Apr 25, 2019

***###***​
FYI, National Tsing Hua University is NOT the same as Tsing Hua University. 

National Tsing Hua University - Wikipedia


> *National Tsing Hua University* (*NTHU*; Chinese: 國立清華大學) is a research university located in Hsinchu City, Taiwan, R.O.C.
> 
> The university was first founded in Beijing. After the Kuomintang retreated to Taiwan in 1949 following defeat by the Communist Party of China in the Chinese Civil War, NTHU was re-established in Hsinchu City in 1956.
> 
> Today, there are 7 colleges, 17 departments and 22 research institutes affiliated to the university. College of Nuclear Science of NTHU is the sole educational and research institution focusing on the peaceful applications of nuclear power in Taiwan.[5]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*CHINA FLESHES OUT EXASCALE DESIGN FOR TIANHE-3 SUPERCOMPUTER*
May 2, 2019 Michael Feldman



One reason China has a good chance of hitting its ambitious goal to reach exascale computing in 2020 is that the government is funding three separate architectural paths to attain that milestone. This internal competition will pit the National University of Defense Technology (NUDT), the National Research Center of Parallel Computer and Sugon (formerly Dawning) against one another to come up with the country’s (and perhaps the world’s) first exascale supercomputer.

As it stands today, each vendor has developed and deployed a 512-node prototype system based on what appears to be primarily pre-exascale componentry. Transforming these very modest prototypes into 100,000-node-plus exascale supercomputers is going to be quite a challenge, not only because it represents a huge leap in scale, but also because China is committed to powering these systems using relatively immature domestic processors. At a recent presentation by NUDT’s Ruibo Wang, he recapped the three prototypes that were deployed in 2018 and filled in some of the specifics on his organization’s plans for its exascale machine: Tianhe-3.

Let’s start with the NRCPC prototype, which, as a CPU-only machine, is probably the most conventional of the bunch. In fact, it’s the only non-accelerated architecture currently vying for exascale honors in China. Each of its nodes is equipped with two ShenWei 26010 (SW26010) processors, the same chip that is powering Sunway’s TaihuLight supercomputer. The 26010 has 260 cores and delivers about 3 teraflops of 64-bit floating point performance. Presumably, Sunway has a more powerful ShenWei chip in the works for NRCPC’s future exascale system, although it hasn’t offered any indication of what that might look like. We would expect it to deliver something on the order of 10 teraflops.



​
The Sugon prototype is a heterogenous machine comprised of nodes, each outfitted with two Hygon x86 CPU and two DCUs, and hooked together by a 6D torus network. The CPU is a licensed clone of AMD’s first-generation EPYC processor, while the DCU is an accelerator built by Hygon. In a 2017 presentation by Depei Qian, he said the DCU in the full exascale system will deliver 15 teraflops, which certainly is not the case for the prototype system. One interesting facet of the Sugon machine is that it’s being cooled by a liquid immersion system, which might indicate that the DCU chip dissipates an enormous amount of heat.



​
The NUDT prototype is another heterogenous architecture, in this case using CPUs of unknown parentage, plus the Matrix-2000+, a 128-core general-purpose DSP chip. The Matrix-2000+ is presumably the successor to the Matrix-2000, the accelerator used in the 100-petaflop Tianhe-2A supercomputer, which is currently the number four system on the TOP500 list. At peak, the Matrix-2000+ delivers two teraflops of performance and burns about 130 watts. If they were to be used to power an exaflop machine on their own, the DSP chips alone would draw about 65 megawatts.



​
However, for NUDT’s Tianhe-3 exascale system, the plan is to use the upcoming Matrix-3000 DSP and some future CPU. The DSP is expected to sport at least 96 cores and deliver more than 10 teraflops of performance, while the 64-core CPU will provide 2 teraflops. Each blade will be equipped with eight of these DSPs paired with eight CPUs, providing 96 teraflops per blade.



​
The entire system will be comprised of 100 cabinets, each containing 128 blades, which works out to 1.29 exaflops (peak). Everything will be hooked together with a homegrown 400Gbps network, using a 3D butterfly topology. That will provide a maximum of five hops between any two nodes. Cooling will be provided by a hybrid air/water system, which is expected to deliver a PUE of less than 1.1.



​
The only big mystery remaining is the nature of Tianhe-3’s CPU. As we’ve speculated before, we’re guessing that it’s going to be some sort of Arm processor. That still makes a lot of sense, especially because China has hinted for some time that one of its exascale systems will be using this architecture. Given the processor’s two teraflop performance goal, it may even end up being an Armv8-A implementation with the Scalable Vector Extension (SVE).

If they decide to go down that route, one possible avenue for NUDT is that they could license Fujitsu’s A64FX design, the Arm SVE technology behind Japan’s Post-K exascale supercomputer. Not only do these processors deliver 2.7 teraflops of performance today, but Fujitsu has already developed a set of HPC libraries for them. As we reported just a couple of week ago, Fujitsu is looking to sell some of the technology it developed for Post-K, and the intellectual property behind its HPC Arm chip might be its most bankable product.

In any case, if the Tianhe-3 developers are on schedule, we’ll find out soon enough on what they chose for their CPU design.


https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/05/02/china-fleshes-out-exascale-design-for-tianhe-3/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Sugon plans high-tech base in Fuzhou*
By Fan Feifei and Hu Meidong in Fuzhou | China Daily | Updated: 2019-05-09 10:12
















Visitors leave the venue of the 2nd Digital China Summit that concluded on Wednesday in Fuzhou, Fujian province. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

China's leading supercomputer manufacturer Dawning Information Industry Co Ltd, also known as Sugon, hopes to further integrate its advanced computing technology with more emerging industries, such as biologicals, new energy vehicles, high-end manufacturing and environmental protection, all of which have huge demands for such cutting-edge technology.

The company plans to establish a high-end machine manufacturing base in Fuzhou, Fujian province. It signed strategic cooperation agreements with Fuzhou municipal government, Fujian Electronics & Information (Group) Co Ltd and CITIC Network Co Ltd during the Second Digital China Summit.

Under the agreement, a digitalized, informationalized and intelligent manufacturing plant will be built to boost the growth of super computing, cloud computing, big data and artificial intelligence, and foster new growth drivers for the local economy.

Ren Jingyang, senior vice-president of Sugon, said the company is stepping up efforts to build a national-level advanced computing innovation center, considering the burgeoning demand for computing power.

Ren said the center will gather other companies engaged in software, algorithms, applications and research institutes to solve the problems in the advanced computing sector and to make breakthroughs in related core technologies.

"In addition, we will promote the integration of advanced computing with industry applications," he said, adding such computing technology, which is developing very fast with high iteration rate, will have broad application prospects in emerging sectors.

According to Ren, the company now has a 40-percent share in the domestic market. Moreover, Sugon is dedicated to developing server, storage, urban and industrial cloud computing, and big data businesses, and promoting the building of cloud data service network covering hundreds of cities and sectors, Ren said.

"More enterprises and organizations should enter the cloud computing field as the country's overall computing power is insufficient," Ren said.

According to the China Academy of Information and Communications Technology, the global cloud computing market could be worth as much as $143.5 billion by 2020, and China is one of the world's fastest-growing markets.

Backed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Sugon is one of China's earliest and largest high-performance computing vendors. It produced 57 supercomputers in the latest top 500 supercomputer rankings.

Zhang Yunquan, a researcher with the institute of computing technology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the country's supercomputer sector is booming, with applications expanding from internet, big data and AI to gene sequencing and finance segments.

Sugon posted a year-on-year growth of 43.89 percent in revenue last year, with its operating income amounting to 9.06 billion yuan ($1.34 billion). It also injected 724 million yuan into the research and development fields last year, a significant increase of over 68 percent year-on-year, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The city of Zhengzhou gets the nation's 7th supercomputing centre

100Pflops peak, completion in H1 2020.

*第7个国家超算中心落地郑州，明年上半年建成*

2019-05-14 13:01:43 来源：观察者网

河南省人民政府门户网站5月14日消息，日前，国家超级计算郑州中心获得科技部批复筹建，成为全国第7家批复建设的国家超级计算中心，也是科技部出台认定管理办法后批复筹建的首家国家超级计算中心。

超级计算能力是衡量一个国家科技核心竞争力和综合国力的重要标志，以超级计算机为核心工具的国家超级计算中心是国家战略性信息基础设施和科技创新战略平台，截止目前全国共建成天津、济南、长沙、深圳、广州、无锡等6家国家超级计算中心。

根据筹建方案，国家超级计算郑州中心拟依托郑州大学建设运营，计划于2020年上半年建设完成，配备技术先进、自主可控新一代超级计算机系统，峰值计算能力达到100Pflops，存储容量100P，力争计算能力排名进入国际同期前10名。

（*观察者网注：*Flops是floating point operations per second每秒所执行的浮点运算次数的英文缩写。它是衡量一个电脑计算能力的标准。一个PFlops（petaflops） 等于每秒1千万亿次的浮点运算。100P=10万T，1T=1024 GB。比如一个用户需要10G空间存储资料，1000万个用户就需要 1000万个10G，也就是10万T。）

国家超级计算郑州中心将围绕人工智能、装备制造、精准医学、生物育种等方面开展一批重点特色应用，着力建设为全国具有重要影响力的战略基础设施和重大科研装置，打造高端信息人才培养和溢出的策源地，为我省产业转型发展提供强有力的算力支撑。

“近年来，中国在超级计算机方面发展迅速，目前已在国际超级计算领域占据重要位置。”中国科学院院士陈国良9日在国家超级计算济南中心科技园启动仪式现场介绍说，超级计算机是国家基础性战略资源，应用于解决尖端技术研发领域的计算问题，是实现高性能计算的大国重器，是促进科技创新的重要信息基础设施。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*TOP500 Becomes a Petaflop Club for Supercomputers | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites*
*TOP500 News Team | June 17, 2019 03:00 CEST*

BERKELEY, Calif.; FRANKFURT, Germany; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.— The 53rd edition of the TOP500 marks a milestone in the 26-year history of the list. For the first time, all 500 systems deliver a petaflop or more on the High Performance Linpack (HPL) benchmark, with the entry level to the list now at 1.022 petaflops.

*Top 10 rundown*

The top of the list remains largely unchanged, with only two new entries in the top 10, one of which was an existing system that was upgraded with additional capacity.

Two IBM-built supercomputers, Summit and Sierra, installed at the Department of Energy’s Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL) in Tennessee and Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in California, respectively, retain the first two positions on the list. Both derive their computational power from Power 9 CPUs and NVIDIA V100 GPUs. The Summit system slightly improved its HPL result from six months ago, delivering a record 148.6 petaflops, while the number two Sierra system remains unchanged at 94.6 petaflops.

The Sunway TaihuLight, a system developed by China’s National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, holds the number three position with 93.0 petaflops. It’s powered by more than 10 million SW26010 processor cores.

At number four is the Tianhe-2A (Milky Way-2A) supercomputer, developed by China’s National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) and deployed at the National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou. It used a combination of Intel Xeon and Matrix-2000 processors to achieve an HPL result of 61.4 petaflops.

Frontera, the only new supercomputer in the top 10, attained its number five ranking by delivering 23.5 petaflops on HPL. The Dell C6420 system, powered by Intel Xeon Platinum 8280 processors, is installed at the Texas Advanced Computing Center of the University of Texas.

At number six is Piz Daint, a Cray XC50 system installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) in Lugano, Switzerland. It’s equipped with Intel Xeon CPUs and NVIDIA P100 GPUs. Piz Daint remains the most powerful system in Europe.

Trinity, a Cray XC40 system operated by Los Alamos National Laboratory and Sandia National Laboratories improves its performance to 20.2 petaflops, which earns it the number seven position. It’s powered by Intel Xeon and Xeon Phi processors.

The AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure (ABCI) is installed in Japan at the National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology (AIST) and is listed at number eight, delivering 19.9 petaflops. The Fujitsu-built system is equipped with Intel Xeon Gold processors and NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs.

SuperMUC-NG is in the number nine position with 19.5 petaflops. It’s installed at the Leibniz-Rechenzentrum (Leibniz Supercomputing Centre) in Garching, near Munich. The Lenovo-built machine is equipped with Intel Platinum Xeon processors, as well as the company’s Omni-Path interconnect.

The upgraded Lassen supercomputer captures the number 10 spot, with an upgrade that boosted its original 15.4 petaflops result on HPL to 18.2 petaflops. Installed at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, Lassen is the unclassified counterpart to the classified Sierra system and shares the same IBM Power9/NVIDIA V100 GPU architecture.

*China leads by sheer numbers, US by performance*

China claims the most TOP500 systems, with 219, followed by the United States, with 116. Japan is in third place with 29 systems, followed by France, with 19, the United Kingdom, with 18, and Germany with 14.

Despite the US being a distant second in total number of systems, it claims a large number of systems near the top of the list. That enables it to maintain its lead in overall HPL capacity, with 38.4 percent of the aggregate list performance. (Summit and Sierra, alone, represent 15.6 percent of the list’s HPL flops.) China, with its comparatively smaller systems, takes second place, with 29.9 percent of the performance total.

*Chinese vendors lead the way*

China’s dominance in system numbers is also reflected in vendor shares. Lenovo claims the greatest number of systems on the list, with 173, followed by Inspur with 71, and Sugon, with 63. All three improved on their system share from six months ago.

HPE, with 40 systems, and Cray, with 39 systems, occupy fourth and fifth place, respectively. Bull, as the only European-based system vendor on the list, claims 21 systems, followed by Fujitsu, with 13, and IBM, with 12. However, since IBM is the vendor of Summit, Sierra, and a number of other large systems, the company’s aggregate TOP500 performance is 207 petaflops, a number only exceeded by Lenovo, with 14 times as many systems.

*Intel and NVIDIA set the pace in silicon*

From a processor perspective, Intel continues to dominate the TOP500 list, with the company’s chips appearing in 95.6 percent of all systems. IBM Power CPUs are in seven systems, followed by AMD processors, which are present in three systems. A single supercomputer on the list, Astra, is powered by Arm processors.

A total of 133 systems on the TOP500 list employ accelerator or coprocessor technology, down slightly from 138 six months ago. Of these, 125 systems use NVIDIA GPUs. About half of those (62) using the latest Volta-generation processors, with the remainder (60) based on Pascal and Kepler technology.

*Interconnects – a mixed bag*

From an interconnect perspective, Ethernet continues to dominate the list overall, laying claim to 54.2 percent of TOP500 systems. InfiniBand is the second most popular interconnect, appearing in 25 percent of systems, followed by custom and proprietary interconnects at 10.8 percent, and Omni-Path at 9.8 percent.

However, when looking at the 50 fastest supercomputers on the list, those numbers change dramatically, with custom interconnects being used in 40 percent of the top systems, followed by InfiniBand at 38 percent, Omni-Path at 10 percent, and Ethernet at 2 percent (a single system).

*Green500 results*

Turning to the related Green500 list, energy efficiency hasn’t moved much since the previous list was released in November 2018. The Shoubu system B maintains its number one position with an efficiency of 17.6 gigaflops/watt. Nvidia’s DGX SaturnV Volta system holds on to second place with 15.1 gigaflops/watt, followed by Summit at 14.7 gigaflops/watt and the AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure (ABCI) at 14.4 gigaflops/watt. The MareNostrum P9 CTE cluster improved its result from six month ago to capture the fifth position with 14.1 gigaflops/watt. Overall, the average energy efficiency of systems on the Green500 list has improved from 3.0 gigaflops/watt, six months ago, to 3.2 gigaflops today.

*HPCG results*

The benchmark results for High-Performance Conjugate Gradient (HPCG) Benchmark were largely unchanged from last November, with the top five entries of Summit, Sierra, the K computer, Trinity, and the AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure maintaining their previous rankings from November 2018. Summit and Sierra remain the only two systems to exceed a petaflop on the HPCG benchmark, delivering 2.9 petaflops and 1.8 petaflops, respectively. The average HPCG result on the current list is 213.3 teraflops, a marginal increase from 211.2 six months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*US block spurs tech independence drive by Chinese companies*
By Huang Ge Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/23 21:48:39

US block spurs tech independence drive



A worker checks the TH-2 High Performance Computer System in a lab in Guangzhou, capital of South China's Guangdong Province. File photo: VCG

The latest US blacklisting of the Chinese supercomputing companies will not reduce domestic technology companies' resolve to pursue innovation and research and development (R&D) as they strive to make up for shortcomings in certain segments to pursue further growth despite "irrational assaults" by Washington, industry insiders said.

The US Commerce Department said on Friday it was adding five Chinese companies to an "entity list," citing so-called national security concerns.

The entities are some of China's leading supercomputer makers - Sugon, the Wuxi Jiangnan Institute of Computing Technology, semiconductor company Higon, Chengdu Haiguang Integrated Circuit and Chengdu Haiguang Microelectronics Technology, according to a filing released by the US department.

The list would ban the Chinese companies from buying US components without US government approval. The relevant decision was scheduled to take effect on Monday, media reports said.

The move represents another unilateral sanction on Chinese companies after the US put Huawei Technologies Co and 70 of its affiliates on an entity list in May.

It also comes before a scheduled meeting between President Xi Jinping and US President Donald Trump later this week at the G20 summit in Japan to discuss bilateral trade differences.

Coming at this time, the US crackdown is likely aimed at increasing pressure on China to gain more bargaining chips for the upcoming trade and economic talks, Chinese experts said.

They also noted that like its ongoing curbs on Huawei, the US block on the Chinese supercomputing industry is intended to cut the supply chain of Chinese supercomputer makers to further weaken the nation's technological and economic development.

"The US-initiated trade war and the country's continuous crackdown on China's technology sector showed America's obvious ill intention - to keep its hegemony in the world market," said Zhuang Rui, deputy dean of the University of International Business and Economics' Institute of International Economics in Beijing.

The rise of China's advanced technology sector in recent years, including segments such as 5G and supercomputing, has made the US feel rising pressure, experts said.

China continues to claim the largest number of supercomputers on a global Top 500 list, with 219 systems, or 43.8 percent of the total, followed by the US with 116, and Japan third with 29, according to an industry ranking released on June 17 in Frankfurt, Germany.

The US has long been curbing the growth of China's supercomputing sector by restricting sales of products to Chinas, which drove Chinese companies to develop their own technology and seek growth on a large scale, Fu Liang, a Beijing-based independent industry analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday.

After the US banned Intel to export Xeon Phi chip to China's supercomputing industry in April 2015, China's self-developed supercomputers beat the US' supercomputers in computing speed in 2016.

The latest Chinese additions to the US blacklist are likely to be affected in the short term as their supply chain will be interrupted, Fu said.

But it will also push them to find alternatives and pursue independent R&D to overcome shortcomings in the sector, he said.

According to a statement Sugon filed with the Shanghai Stock Exchange on late Sunday, the company is verifying relevant content, comprehensively evaluating the impact of the ban and making preparations.

*Independent growth*

Competition between the Chinese and US advanced manufacturing and technology sectors has intensified in recent years, but the US is headed in the wrong direction, which is one intended to "maintain its competitiveness by attacking its competitors," Zhuang told the Global Times on Sunday.

"To confront the continuous US pressure, Chinese technology companies have realized that only by focusing on independent innovation and R&D, can they gain autonomy in the industry," she said.

Now the US is targeting Chinese industries that need support from US suppliers, and such restrictions will likely to extend to more sectors in which China has performed well on a global basis, such as biotechnology, Fu said.

But because China has a large market and is building up resources in areas such as capital and talent in industries like high-speed internet, he said, "the country will be able to find other solutions independent of the US."

"Education matters in the process," Zhuang said, noting that China is expected to put more focus on nurturing technology specialists.

Experts also said that US companies that threaten the interests of Chinese companies could possibly be added to China's "unreliable entity list."

China announced on May 31 that it would establish an "Unreliable Entity List" of foreign companies and individuals that block or cut supplies to Chinese companies for non-commercial purposes, and seriously damage the legitimate rights and interests of Chinese enterprises.

Shares of US semiconductor companies tumbled on Friday after the Commerce Department announced its latest attack targets. Advanced Micro Devices fell 3.03 percent, Xilinx dropped 2.28 percent and Nvidia was down 1.52 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China ‘has decided not to fan the flames on supercomputing rivalry’ amid US tensions | South China Morning Post*

According to the Top500 list published last week, the US has retained its top position as the producer of the fastest supercomputers in the world
Li Tao, Bien Perez 
Published: 12:00am, 26 Jun, 2019



Employees are reflected on glass as they work in front of supercomputers at The National Supercomputer Center in Jinan, Shandong province, China, 17 October 2018. Photo: EPA-EFE

China chose not to confront the US directly in the field of supercomputing before the Trump administration’s recent decision to add five Chinese high-performance computing companies to its trade blacklist, according to people familiar with the matter.

Chinese decision makers decided to withhold the country’s newest Shuguang supercomputers from the latest supercomputing contest, even though they operate more than 50 per cent faster than the best current US machines, as China does not want to fan the flames of existing trade tensions, said the sources, who declined to be named as the information is private.

According to the Top500 list published last week, the US has retained its top position as the producer of the fastest supercomputers in the world. China, which has not introduced any new machines in recent months, is in second place. The Top500 list is released twice a year, once in June and again in November.

The newest Shuguang supercomputers, currently located at the computer network information Centre of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Beijing, are capable of performing more than 200 petaflops. A petaflop refers to one quadrillion (or a million billion) calculations per second.

The Shuguang supercomputers’ abilities far exceed the US leaders in the chart, Summit and Sierra, two IBM-built supercomputers that delivered a record 148.6 petaflops and 94.6 petaflops in the June contest respectively, said the people.

“China is finding itself with no choice but to create its own alternatives to US technology,” said Paul Haswell, a partner who advises technology companies at international law firm Pinsent Masons.

“This inevitably takes time, and will have a corresponding impact on China’s development in all fields requiring state-of-the-art supercomputing tech.”

However, China’s strategic concession to play a low-key game on supercomputing rivalry did not stop the US Commerce Department last Friday from adding five Chinese top supercomputing developers to its Entity List, which effectively bars them from purchasing American technology.

What you need to know about the Chinese supercomputer firms added to US trade blacklist

Supercomputers have become an emblem of technological might, and apart from bragging rights, they can be applied to sensitive areas such as nuclear weapons development, encryption and missile defence, among others.

They are also used for weather prediction, modelling ocean currents, in energy technology and for simulating nuclear explosions. Demand for supercomputing in commercial applications is also on the rise, driven by developments in artificial intelligence.

The US Commerce Department said it was adding Sugon, the Wuxi Jiangnan Institute of Computing Technology, Higon, Chengdu Haiguang Integrated Circuit and Chengdu Haiguang Microelectronics Technology – along with numerous aliases of the five entities – to the list over concerns about military applications of the supercomputers they are developing.

The move comes ahead of US President Donald Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping’s meeting during the G20 summit in Japan this week, and as China and the US vie to produce the first exascale computer, a next-generation machine capable of one quintillion – or a billion billion – calculations a second.

In 2015, US President Barack Obama signed an executive order to authorise the creation of the National Strategic Computing Initiative (NSCI) to accelerate the development of technologies for exascale supercomputers and to fund research into post-semiconductor-based computing.

*China plans massive computer investment to knock US from top spot*

China began to build supercomputers without US semiconductors after the Obama administration banned the sale of high-end Intel, Nvidia and AMD chips for Chinese supercomputers in 2015.

The US decision to block the five Chinese supercomputing companies will not have a “decisive impact” as domestic players, according to a report on Tuesday by the Science and Technology Daily, the official newspaper of China’s Ministry of Science and Technology.

That’s because they are already capable of producing key components, including CPUs for the supercomputers, unassisted, the report said.

Sugon, officially known as Dawning Information Industry Co, is a leading Chinese company in the field of high-performance computing (HPC), servers, storage, cloud-computing and big data, and is also a key developer of the Shuguang supercomputers.

Backed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Sugon was also the first company to bring China into the global top 3 for supercomputing, and held pole position in China’s Top 100 rankings for HPC for eight consecutive years, from 2009 to 2016, according to its website.

China is planning multibillion-dollar investments to upgrade its supercomputer infrastructure to regain leadership after the US took top spot for the fastest supercomputer in 2018, ending China’s five-year dominance, the _South China Morning Post_ reported in March, citing people familiar with the matter.

The US has its Exascale Computing Project, which has the goal of launching an exascale computing ecosystem by 2021.

But in China, the Qingdao National Laboratory for Marine Science and Technology, the National Supercomputing Centre of Tianjin and the National Supercomputing Centre in Shenzhen are expected to complete their upgrade to exascale computing machines in 2020, 2021 and 2022, respectively, as part of China’s drive for “continuous leadership” in the field, the _Post_ also reported in March.

_Additional reporting by Bien Perez_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Company Sugon Placed on US ‘Entity List’ After Strong Showing at International Supercomputing Conference*
By Tiffany Trader
June 26, 2019

After more than six years of proclaiming its supercomputing prowess, and operating the world’s most powerful supercomputer from June 2013 to June 2018, China is keeping mum on its latest HPC accomplishment.

According to multiple sources (with further confirmation yesterday from the _South China Morning Post_), Chinese vendor Sugon (known also as Dawning Information Industry Co.) was poised to stand up the new no. 1 supercomputer at the International Supercomputing Conference in Germany last week. But Sugon pulled back the entry despite attaining benchmarking results 2x higher than the U.S.-based Summit supercomputer, currently ranked no. 1 in the world.

With trade and tech war tensions heightened in advance of U.S. President Donald Trump’s and Chinese leader Xi Jinping’s planned meeting at the G20 summit this month, sources told us that China did not wish to invite scrutiny and potentially face the same sanctions as Huawei. Nevertheless, on Friday (June 21) the day after ISC wrapped up, Sugon and four other Chinese organizations were placed on the U.S. “entity list” by the U.S. Commerce Department, which cited risks to American national security or foreign policy interests. The action effectively bars the named entities from accessing advanced U.S. computing technologies.



​Sugon demos Nebula supercomputer at ISC 2019

Despite holding back its benchmarking news, Sugon generated a lot of attention at ISC with the demonstration of Nebula, its “Next Generation Silicon Cube High Performance Computer” that features phase change immersive cooling. Standing roughly 4 meters high by 2.5 meters wide, the two-rack system in Sugon’s booth, when fully equipped, holds 160 dual-node blades for a total of 320 nodes. Each node houses one China-made AMD x86 CPU and four AMD GPUs. The AMD CPU is China’s version of the Epyc processor, licensed through AMD’s joint venture with THATIC (a Chinese holding company also added to the entity list). Sugon told _HPCwire_ the system also supports Intel-plus-AMD GPU gear, and booth signage indicated Intel partnership status. The Silicon Cube computer supports fat tree topology and 6D-Torus high-speed network technology with 200 Gbps interconnection, according to Sugon.


...
Chinese Company Sugon Placed on US 'Entity List' After Strong Showing at International Supercomputing Conference | HPCwire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Supercomputing centers unveil new engine for innovation in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-07 22:02:57|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- China has built six National Supercomputing Centers (NSCC) since 2009, serving as a new driver for the country's innovation, according to the NSCC in north China's Tianjin Municipality, which celebrated the 10th anniversary of the founding of the center on Saturday.

Since the establishment of the NSCC in Tianjin was approved by the Ministry of Science and Technology in May 2009, other five supercomputing centers were founded one after another in Shenzhen, Jinan, Changsha, Guangzhou and Wuxi respectively.

As the first supercomputing center in China, the NSCC in Tianjin is not only where China's first petaflop supercomputer the Tianhe-1 is located, but also responsible for developing China's new generation of the exascale supercomputer the Tianhe-3.

Tianjin has established a complete autonomous information industry including high-performance chips, autonomous control system, high-performance server and database, setting up a model on the transformation of technologic innovation achievements, said Li Xiang, vice president of the National University of Defense Technology.

"The supercomputer has become a symbol of power reflecting the innovative capabilities of China. Next, we will connect these supercomputing centers and share the resources nationwide," said Mei Jianping, deputy director-general of the Department of High and New Technology of the Ministry of Science and Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Supercomputing efforts set to gain momentum in China*
By Yang Cheng in Tianjin | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-17 09:57




Scientists check the condition of the Tianhe-3 supercomputer at the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin in April. [Photo/Xinhua]

Work on next generation of exascale models likely to be completed by 2021

Research and development work on the next generation of exascale supercomputers, the Tianhe-3, is expected to be completed by around 2021, according to the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin.

Making the announcement at a ceremony to mark the country's 40-year development in supercomputing, officials said that the new machines will have a calculation speed that is 200 times faster than the present models and have storage capacity that is 100 times more than the Tianhe-1. The speed is expected to hit a billion billions, or 1 followed by 18 zeros.

Insiders indicated that 2021 could see tough competition among the exascale supercomputers around the world in their final stage of research.

The US' first exascale supercomputer will be delivered by 2021, while the European Union and Japan have announced their completion by around 2020.

Liu Guangming, director of the National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin, said the Tianhe-3 has seen several major self-innovations including three chips for many core processors, interconnection and routers; nodes for servers, computing and storage, some 10 printed circuit boards; new hardware systems for computing, high-speed interconnection, parallel storage, service processing, surveillance and analysis; and software systems for system operation, parallel research and development, application support and comprehensive management.

The supercomputer will see widespread applications on the convergence front in cloud computing and big data, computing and stimulation on highly efficient weather forecasts, massive measurements in wind tunnels, earthquake monitoring and geology research, medical care, information security services, intelligent urban services, and effectively advancing the next generation of artificial intelligence development for the country.

The Tianhe-3 based in the Binhai New Area is expected to herald a new chapter for the intelligent manufacturing industry in the city and drive technology innovation among Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei provinces.

Liu said: "The past 10 years have seen an innovation convergence in homegrown computing technologies, high-efficiency semiconductors, high-speed interconnections and operational systems. The next decade will be a golden one for companies like Sugon and Insper, especially for their high speed servers and computing systems."

After Tianhe released the prototype of China's first new-generation exascale supercomputer Tianhe-3 in July last year, the prototypes of other exascale supercomputers of Sunway and Sugon were announced.

Currently, how big data, artificial intelligence and exascale supercomputers can promote traditional industries' transformation and regional development will be the key challenge for the sector, said experts.

Zhang Yunquan, director of the National Supercomputer Center in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, said that China's supercomputers are feeling the pinch from the gaps in applications and software development.

"In areas such as manufacturing industries and basic research sectors where supercomputers are used widely, foreign software companies have dominated the market ... and China needs to make huge investments on software procurement and upgrading.

"In addition, China has a shortage of software development research personnel for supercomputers," said Zhang, adding that China's supercomputer makers should transfer their development model to be more market and application driven.

In addition, focus needs to be paid to software development and education and stimulation of human resources.

Mei Jianping, deputy director-general of the High and New Technology Department of the Ministry of Science and Technology, said the country will continue to support the establishment of the supercomputer centers in key areas, and enhance their collaboration with other key supercomputer centers in China.

To date, China has built six national supercomputing centers since 2009, mainly as new drivers of innovation.

Since the establishment of the center in Tianjin was approved by the Ministry of Science and Technology in May 2009, five other supercomputing centers were founded in Shenzhen, Jinan, Changsha, Guangzhou and Wuxi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Paving the way for China exascale computing | SpringerLink

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Extends Lead in Number of TOP500 Supercomputers, US Holds on to Performance Advantage | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites*
*TOP500 News Team | November 18, 2019 08:04 CET*

BERKELEY, Calif.; FRANKFURT, Germany; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.— The 54th edition of the TOP500 saw China and the US maintaining their dominance of the list, albeit in different categories. Meanwhile, the aggregate performance of the 500 systems, based on the High Performance Linpack (HPL) benchmark, continues to rise and now sits at 1.65 exaflops. The entry level to the list has risen to 1.14 petaflops, up from 1.02 petaflops in the previous list in June 2019.

*Top-ranked systems*

The top of the list remains largely unchanged. In fact, the top 10 systems are unchanged from the previous list.

Summit and Sierra remain in the top two spots. Both are IBM-built supercomputers employing Power9 CPUs and NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs. Oak Ridge National Laboratory’s Summit system holds top honors with an HPL result of 148.6 petaflops. The second-ranked Sierra system at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory comes in at 94.6 petaflops.

Close behind at number three is the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer, with an HPL mark of 93.0 petaflops. TaihuLight was developed by China’s National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) and is installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi. It is powered exclusively by Sunway’s SW26010 processors.

Tianhe-2A (Milky Way-2A), a system developed by China’s National University of Defense Technology (NUDT) and deployed at the National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou, China, holds the number four spot with 61.4 petaflops. It is powered by Intel Xeon CPUs and Matrix-2000 accelerators.

Frontera, a Dell C6420 system, keeps it number five ranking, with an HPL result of 23.5 petaflops. Powered solely by Xeon Platinum processors, it was installed at the Texas Advanced Computing Center of the University of Texas in 2018.

At number six is Piz Daint, a Cray XC50 supercomputer installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) in Lugano, Switzerland. At 21.2 petaflops, it remains the most powerful system in Europe.

Trinity, a Cray XC40 system operated by Los Alamos National Laboratory and Sandia National Laboratories is ranked number seven, with an HPL performance of 20.2 petaflops. It is powered by Intel Xeon and Xeon Phi processors.

Listed at number eight is the AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure (ABCI), installed at Japan’s National Institute of Advanced Industrial Science and Technology (AIST). The Fujitsu-built system is equipped with Intel Xeon Gold processors and NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs, achieving an HPL result of 19.9 petaflops.

SuperMUC-NG is in the number nine position with 19.5 petaflops. It’s installed at the Leibniz-Rechenzentrum (Leibniz Supercomputing Centre) in Garching, near Munich. The Lenovo-built machine is powered by Intel Platinum Xeon processors.

The Lassen supercomputer is ranked number 10, delivering 18.2 petaflops. Installed at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, Lassen is the unclassified counterpart to the classified Sierra system and shares the same IBM Power9/NVIDIA V100 GPU architecture.

The most powerful new supercomputer on the list is AiMOS, which shows up at position 24, turning in an HPL result of 8.0 petaflops. The IBM-built system is installed at the Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute Center for Computational Innovations (CCI), and like Summit, Sierra, and Lassen, it is equipped with Power9 CPUs and NVIDIA V100 GPUs.

*Geographical breakdown*

The number of TOP500 installations in China continues to rise and now sits at 227, up from 219 six months ago. Meanwhile, the share of US-based system remains near its all-time low at 118. However, systems in the US are on average significantly larger, which translated to a 37.8 percent share of the list’s aggregate performance. China is close behind with a 31.9 percent performance share. However, compared to six months ago, this performance gap has shrunk. The June 2019 list had the US with a 38.4 percent of the list’s aggregate performance and China with 29.9 percent.

Japan remains in third place in the number of TOP500 systems, with 29, followed by France with 18, Germany with 16, the Netherlands with 15, Ireland with 14, and the United Kingdom with 11. All other countries were in the single digits.

*Vendor shares*

As a reflection of China’s dominance in sheer numbers, the top three system vendors with regard to the number of installations are Lenovo, (174), Sugon (71), and Inspur (65). Cray is number four, with 36 systems, and HPE is number five, with 35. Note that Cray is now part of HPE, so taken together they would effectively tie Sugon with 71 systems.

At the chip level, Intel continues its dominance. Its processors are present in 470 of the 500 systems, split between multiple generations of Xeon and Xeon Phi hardware. IBM is second with 14 systems – 10 with Power CPUs and four with Blue Gene/PowerPC CPUs. AMD claims just three systems on the current list.

There are now two Arm-based supercomputers on the list: the Astra system deployed at Sandia National Laboratories, which is equipped with Marvell’s ThunderX2 processors, and Fujitsu’s A64FX prototype system, a precursor to the Fugaku (Post-K) exascale system destined for RIKEN in 2021. The Fujitsu machine is new to the list and occupies position 159, with an HPL performance of 2.0 petaflops.

NVIDIA is the dominant vendor for accelerators. Its GPUs are present in 136 of the 145 accelerated systems. On the previous list six months ago, there were 134 accelerated systems.

*Interconnect breakdown*

Ethernet is used in 52 percent (258) of the TOP500 systems, while InfiniBand is the network-of-choice in 28 percent (140) of systems. However, from a performance perspective, those positions are reversed, with InfiniBand-based machines representing 40 percent of the TOP500’s aggregate performance and Ethernet-based machines with 29 percent. Custom interconnects, with just 46 installations, claim 22 percent of the list’s installed performance.

*Green500 results*

The related Green500 list, which measures energy-efficiency of the world’s top supercomputers, has changed considerably compared to six months ago. Number one on the list is the aforementioned A64FX prototype supercomputer, which delivered 16.9 gigaflops/watt. Just slightly less green at number two system is NA-1, a Zettascaler machine that uses PEZY Computing’s PEZY-SC2 processors and delivers 16.3 gigaflops/watt. It is being readied for a future installation at NA Simulation in Japan.

The third-ranked Green500 system is the new AiMOS system from IBM, followed by two more IBM systems based on the same Power9/NVIDIA V100 design: Satori at 15.6 gigaflops/watt and Summit at 14.7 gigaflops/watt. The remaining top 10 Green500 systems on the list – AI Bridging Cloud Infrastructure, MareNostrum P9 CTE, TSUBAME 3.0, PANGEA III, and Sierra – also use NVIDIA GPU accelerators.

*HPCG results*

The two top-ranked Summit and Sierra supercomputers on the TOP500, also remain in the top two spots on the list based on the High-Performance Conjugate Gradient (HPCG) benchmark. Summit achieved 2.93 HPCG-petaflops, with Sierra at 1.80 HPCG-petaflops. All the remaining top 10 HPCG entries, delivered less than one HPCG-petaflops. With the exception of the now-decommissioned K-computer, all 10 of these systems carried over from the previous list six months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

JSCh said:


> The top of the list remains largely unchanged. In fact, the top 10 systems are unchanged from the previous list.


A bit disappointed to see the top list unchanged. 

I'm wondering when China's Exaflop Supercomputer could be ready. I heard we have three prototypes under development in parallel, any news on its latest progress??


----------



## JSCh

GS Zhou said:


> A bit disappointed to see the top list unchanged.
> 
> I'm wondering when China's Exaflop Supercomputer could be ready. I heard we have three prototypes under development in parallel, any news on its latest progress??


No change. All three exascale prototypes had been handed over to user for evaluation. Tianhe-3 exascale would be operational around 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Sugon’s “Silicon Cube” Won the Innovation Excellence Award | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites*
Sponsored Content
*Dawning Information Industry Co., Ltd. | November 19, 2019 20:26 CET*

On Nov. 20th, Beijing time (Nov. 19th Local Time)，SC19 (The Supercomputing Conference 2019) was held in Denver, Colorado, USA. The theme of the conference is “HPC is now”. During the conference, well-recognized Hyperion Research issued Sugon the Innovation Excellence Award, due to its impressive innovations on “Silicon Cube” series computer. As reported, this is the first time that a Chinese local IT enterprise successfully gains the honor.

As commended by the award committee, Sugon’s new generation of “Silicon Cube” series computer have achieved the world-leading computing density and energy efficiency by adopting the full immersion and phase change liquid cooling technology. Compared with its predecessor, the computer has achieved 10X higher performance of one rack, 10-20X higher computing density, and 4X higher system energy efficiency, and 2X better system energy efficiency.

The goal of the Innovation Excellence Award is not limited to recommend the innovative hardware and solutions, which has been recognized and accepted by users, but also to present the successful application of computing in the field of science and related industry. Demonstrating the return of investment on computing shall help the public to better understand the essential value of computing technology.

This award had been selected and assessed by a steering committee composed of dozens of senior users and experts in the field, specifically includes those experts from California Institute of Technology, Virginia Tech University, Stuttgart University, Ford Motor, general motors, Berkeley National Laboratory, Oak Ridge National Laboratory, etc.

The Innovation Excellence Award has been released for 15 times, and ~100 innovative hardware and applications have been listed. The winners include NVIDIA Tesla VI00 AI Acceleration Card, IBM's micro data center, and the applications for seismic simulation & oil exploration, weather & earth science and so on.

According to related survey, 30 to 50% of the energy consumption of a data center has been utilized for the cooling system in recent years. Compared with the traditional air cooling system, the “Silicon Cube” with the full immersion and phase change liquid cooling technology is capable of saving 30% of the energy consumption of cooling. Meanwhile, the energy efficiency ratio (PUE) can be as green as 1.04 (the average PUE value of the global data center is 1.58).

The full immersion and phase change liquid cooling technology further improves the heat dissipation efficiency of the core components in data center. This advanced technology can increase the frequency of the CPU by 15 to 20%, bring 20% to 40% improvement on application performance, and reduce the cost of chips by 30% to 60%. More stable temperature for the system operating environment can elongate the life of electronic components inside. Noted that the distinct feature of nearly zero noise computer room could provide a much friendly environment for system operators and users.

In order to address the computing issues on energy consumption, sustainability, reliability, and the high costs of system operation & maintenance, Sugon’s “Silicon Cube” successfully examples the promising solutions with liquid cooling technology, hierarchy-module-3D innovative design. During the R&D of “Silicon Cube” computer, Sugon has accumulated large amounts of future-oriented technology patents. For instance, in the field of “liquid cooling”, it hosts >40 core patents.

Leveraging the excellent energy-saving efficiency and innovative “Silicon Cube” computing architecture design, Sugon has already won the awards of “World Leading Internet Scientific and Technological Achievements” and “China's Leading Big Data and Intelligent Computing Enterprise” at the 6th World Internet Conference and the 1st China Super Computing Conference (ChinaSC 2019), respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese media reported that Tianhe's I/O system won 1st in bandwidth and overall 3rd in IO500 2019.








​Full list here -> https://www.vi4io.org/io500/start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

They had a faster supercomputer than the US ones but had to postpone it due to the trade war, qe cant appear to beat US again. Haiiih, we are living in such interesting times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> They had a faster supercomputer than the US ones but had to postpone it due to the trade war, qe cant appear to beat US again. Haiiih, we are living in such interesting times.


Yes, on paper it seems US is on top but reality is that world fastest super computer is from China in 2019. @GS Zhou 

https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/ar...ot-fan-flames-super-computing-rivalry-amid-us
_

Chinese decision makers decided to withhold the country’s newest Shuguang supercomputers from the latest supercomputing contest, even though they operate more than 50 per cent faster than the best current US machines, as China does not want to fan the flames of existing trade tensions, said the sources, who declined to be named as the information is private.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Beast said:


> Yes, on paper it seems US is on top but reality is that world fastest super computer is from China in 2019. @GS Zhou
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/ar...ot-fan-flames-super-computing-rivalry-amid-us
> _
> 
> Chinese decision makers decided to withhold the country’s newest Shuguang supercomputers from the latest supercomputing contest, even though they operate more than 50 per cent faster than the best current US machines, as China does not want to fan the flames of existing trade tensions, said the sources, who declined to be named as the information is private._


There used to be a time when beating the US sounded so absurd that people would laugh. If 10 years ago you told someone China had too appear weaker on purpose, indians would have diarrhea from laughing too much. Xiaomi becoming an Indian household brand? They would bet their balls against it.... Times have really changed, a mighty US need to use a trade war to contain Chinese power. Damn we are just a poor farming country and we only make plastic toys..... Come on!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> There used to be a time when beating the US sounded so absurd that people would laugh. If 10 years ago you told someone China had too appear weaker on purpose, indians would have diarrhea from laughing too much. Xiaomi becoming an Indian household brand? They would bet their balls against it.... Times have really changed, a mighty US need to use a trade war to contain Chinese power. Damn we are just a poor farming country and we only make plastic toys..... Come on!


China don't like showmanship. They dont mind others take all the fame on surface but not the real core result in reality. I don't think trade war has any effect on their decision not to participate in that ranking. This no.1 supercomputer is going to contribute a lot of things for China even it will never officially recognized as world fastest in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

Beast said:


> Yes, on paper it seems US is on top but reality is that world fastest super computer is from China in 2019. @GS Zhou
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/ar...ot-fan-flames-super-computing-rivalry-amid-us
> _
> 
> Chinese decision makers decided to withhold the country’s newest Shuguang supercomputers from the latest supercomputing contest, even though they operate more than 50 per cent faster than the best current US machines, as China does not want to fan the flames of existing trade tensions, said the sources, who declined to be named as the information is private._


Silence makes big money! 闷声大发财！


----------



## Han Patriot

At least now there will be no more competition for local processors, previously sugon n gang promoted intel n amd.

At least now there will be no more competition for local processors, previously sugon n gang promoted intel n amd.

At least now there will be no more competition for local processors, previously sugon n gang promoted intel n amd.

At least now there will be no more competition for local processors, previously sugon n gang promoted intel n amd.

At least now there will be no more competition for local processors, previously sugon n gang promoted intel n amd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Tsinghua University Racks Up Its Ninth Student Cluster Championship Win at SC19*
By Oliver Peckham
November 27, 2019

Tsinghua University has done it again. At SC19 last week, the eight-time gold medal-winner team took home the top prize in the 2019 Student Cluster Competition (SCC), bringing their total wins to nine gold medals, three silver, and three bronze. 

“The SCC,” SC19 says, “is an opportunity for students to showcase their expertise in a friendly, yet spirited, competition.” In essence, the competition is a trial by fire: teams of students assemble real computing clusters on the conference’s exhibit floor and race to complete actual workloads across a number of applications. 


...

https://www.hpcwire.com/2019/11/27/...nth-student-cluster-championship-win-at-sc19/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

22:53, 14-Jan-2020
*ASC20: Largest student supercomputer challenge launched in China*
By Gong Zhe






Supercomputer sounds like a serious thing that ordinary people shouldn't have access to. But college students with a passion for high-level computing can still get their hands on these monster machines if they can prove their ability.

The Asian Supercomputer Community (ASC) Student Supercomputer Challenge is the world's largest supercomputer contest. It was founded in 2012, and this year's event has just started in Beijing.

A total of 356 teams from colleges all over the world have registered. And they are busy preparing for the phase-1 contest.

Phase-1 is basically a coding match. The teams submit their code according to the requirements of ASC. The best 20 teams will enter phase-2, which is a week-long, face-to-face match.

This year, the phase-2 will be held in Shenzhen's SUSTech on April 25.

During phase-2, the teams will build their own supercomputers and use them to solve scientific problems related to math, AI, language, and so on.

"ASC is unique among the three largest supercomputer contests. Students are well-hosted, and they can experience the Chinese culture," said Wang Endong, founder of the contest and a member of the Chinese Academy of Science.

The ASC20 is hard. New challenges include a new field in science and technology. In one challenge, students have to simulate a 30-bit quantum computer using a supercomputer – a scaled-down version of Google's "quantum supremacy" test.

Another challenge requires students to invent an AI program to automatically solve the English language test, which is much harder than "just" understanding humans' natural language.

Most of the teams are from Chinese universities, with less than 30 teams from non-Chinese schools.

But foreign participation has opened the eyes of the Chinese students.

"The foreign teams have a great attitude of enjoying the event, and they are better at communication, co-op, and expression," explained Liu Jun, head of AI and HPC of Inspur, one of the largest cloud computing and big data service provider in China.

"Chinese students should learn from them," he added.

(Part of the video footage is taken during ASC19 back in 2019.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Japan Captures TOP500 Crown with Arm-Powered Supercomputer | TOP500*
*June 22, 2020*



FRANKFURT, Germany; BERKELEY, Calif.; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.—The 55th edition of the TOP500 saw some significant additions to the list, spearheaded by a new number one system from Japan. The latest rankings also reflect a steady growth in aggregate performance and power efficiency.

The new top system, Fugaku, turned in a High Performance Linpack (HPL) result of 415.5 petaflops, besting the now second-place Summit system by a factor of 2.8x. Fugaku, is powered by Fujitsu’s 48-core A64FX SoC, becoming the first number one system on the list to be powered by ARM processors. In single or further reduced precision, which are often used in machine learning and AI applications, Fugaku’s peak performance is over 1,000 petaflops (1 exaflops). The new system is installed at RIKEN Center for Computational Science (R-CCS) in Kobe, Japan.

Number two on the list is Summit, an IBM-built supercomputer that delivers 148.8 petaflops on HPL. The system has 4,356 nodes, each equipped with two 22-core Power9 CPUs, and six NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs. The nodes are connected with a Mellanox dual-rail EDR InfiniBand network. Summit is running at Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL) in Tennessee and remains the fastest supercomputer in the US.

At number three is Sierra, a system at the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL) in California achieving 94.6 petaflops on HPL. Its architecture is very similar to Summit, equipped with two Power9 CPUs and four NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs in each of its 4,320 nodes. Sierra employs the same Mellanox EDR InfiniBand as the system interconnect.

Sunway TaihuLight, a system developed by China’s National Research Center of Parallel Computer Engineering & Technology (NRCPC) drops to number four on the list. The system is powered entirely by Sunway 260-core SW26010 processors. Its HPL mark of 93 petaflops has remained unchanged since it was installed at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, China in June 2016.

At number five is Tianhe-2A (Milky Way-2A), a system developed by China’s National University of Defense Technology (NUDT). Its HPL performance of 61.4 petaflops is the result of a hybrid architecture employing Intel Xeon CPUs and custom-built Matrix-2000 coprocessors. It is deployed at the National Supercomputer Center in Guangzhou, China.

A new system on the list, HPC5, captured the number six spot, turning in an HPL performance of 35.5 petaflops. HPC5 is a PowerEdge system built by Dell and installed by the Italian energy firm Eni S.p.A, making it the fastest supercomputer in Europe. It is powered by Intel Xeon Gold processors and NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs and uses Mellanox HDR InfiniBand as the system network.

Another new system, Selene, is in the number seven spot with an HPL mark of 27.58 petaflops. It is a DGX SuperPOD, powered by NVIDIA’s new “Ampere” A100 GPUs and AMD’s EPYC “Rome” CPUs. Selene is installed at NVIDIA in the US. It too uses Mellanox HDR InfiniBand as the system network.

Frontera, a Dell C6420 system installed at the Texas Advanced Computing Center (TACC) in the US is ranked eighth on the list. Its 23.5 HPL petaflops is achieved with 448,448 Intel Xeon cores. 

The second Italian system in the top 10 is Marconi-100, which is installed at the CINECA research center. It is powered by IBM Power9 processors and NVIDIA V100 GPUs, employing dual-rail Mellanox EDR InfiniBand as the system network. Marconi-100’s 21.6 petaflops earned it the number nine spot on the list.

Rounding out the top 10 is Piz Daint at 19.6 petaflops, a Cray XC50 system installed at the Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) in Lugano, Switzerland. It is equipped with Intel Xeon processors and NVIDIA P100 GPUs.

*General highlights*
Aggregate list performance is now 2.23 exaflops, up from 1.65 exaflops six months ago. The majority of that increase is the result of the new number one Fugaku supercomputer. The new entry point on the list (system number 500) is 1.24 petaflops, only a slight increase from the previous list. Overall the number of new systems in the list is only 51, a record low since the beginning of the TOP500 in 1993. 

China continues to dominate the TOP500 with regard to system count, claiming 226 supercomputers on the list. The US is number two with 114 systems; Japan is third with 30; France has 18; and Germany claims 16. Despite coming in second on system count, the US continues to edge out China in aggregate list performance with 644 petaflops to China’s 565 petaflops. Japan, with its significantly smaller system count, delivers 530 petaflops.

*Technology trends*
A total of 144 systems on the list are using accelerators or coprocessors, which is nearly the same as the 145 reported six months ago. As has been the case in the past, the majority of the systems equipped with accelerator/coprocessors (135) are using NVIDIA GPUs.

The x86 continues to be the dominant processor architecture, being present in 481 of the 500 systems. Intel claims 469 of these, with AMD installed in 11 and Hygon in the remaining one. Arm processors are present in just four TOP500 systems, three of which employ the new Fujitsu A64FX processor, with the remaining one powered by Marvell’s ThunderX2 processor.

The breakdown of system interconnect share is largely unchanged from six months ago. Ethernet is used in 263 systems, InfiniBand is used in 150, and the remainder employ custom or proprietary networks. Despite Ethernet’s dominance in sheer numbers, those systems account for 471 petaflops, while InfiniBand-based systems provide 803 petaflops. Due to their use in some of the list’s most powerful supercomputers, systems with custom and proprietary interconnects together represent 790 petaflops.

*Vendor highlights*
Chinese manufacturers dominate the list in the number of installations with Lenovo (180), Sugon (68) and Inspur (64) accounting for 312 of the 500 systems. HPE claims 37 systems, while Cray/HPE has 35 systems. Fujitsu is represented by just 13 systems, but thanks to its number one Fugaku supercomputer, the company leads the list in aggregate performance with 478 petaflops. Lenovo, with 180 systems, comes in second in performance with 355 petaflops.

*Green500 results*
The most energy-efficient system on the Green500 is the MN-3, based on a new server from Preferred Networks. It achieved a record 21.1 gigaflops/watt during its 1.62 petaflops performance run. The system derives its superior power efficiency from the MN-Core chip, an accelerator optimized for matrix arithmetic. It is ranked number 395 in the TOP500 list.

In second position is the new NVIDIA Selene supercomputer, a DGX A100 SuperPOD powered by the new A100 GPUs. It occupies position seven on the TOP500.

In third position is the NA-1 system, a PEZY Computing/Exascaler system installed at NA Simulation in Japan. It achieved 18.4 gigaflops/watt and is at position 470 on the TOP500.

The number nine system on the Green500 is the top-performing Fugaku supercomputer, which delivered 14.67 gigaflops per watt. It is just behind Summit in power efficiency, which achieved 14.72 gigaflops/watt.

*HPCG Results*
The TOP500 list has incorporated the High-Performance Conjugate Gradient (HPCG) Benchmark results, which provided an alternative metric for assessing supercomputer performance and is meant to complement the HPL measurement.

The number one TOP500 supercomputer, Fugaku, is also now the leader on the HPCG benchmark with a record 13.4 HPCG-petaflops. The two US Department of Energy systems, Summit at ORNL and Sierra at LLNL, are now second and third, respectively, on the HPCG benchmark. Summit achieved 2.93 HPCG-petaflops and Sierra 1.80 HPCG-petaflops. All the remaining systems achieved less than one HPCG-petaflops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

*China Speeds Up Advanced Chip Development*
Efforts underway to develop 7nm, DRAM, 3D NAND, and EUV domestically as trade war escalates.
June 22nd, 2020 - By: Mark LaPedus






China is accelerating its efforts to advance its domestic semiconductor industry, amid ongoing trade tensions with the West, in hopes of becoming more self-sufficient.

The country is still behind in IC technology and is nowhere close to being self-reliant, but it is making noticeable progress. Until recently, China’s domestic chipmakers were stuck with mature foundry processes with no presence in memory. Recently, though, a China-based foundry entered the 14nm finFET market, with 7nm in R&D. China also is expanding into memory. And in the fab equipment sector, China is developing its own extreme ultraviolet (EUV) lithography system, which is a technology that patterns the most advanced features in chips.

It’s unlikely that China will develop its own EUV system in the near term. And for that matter, the nation’s foundry and memory efforts are modest, at least for now. And China won’t overtake multinational chipmakers anytime soon.

Nonetheless, it is developing its domestic IC industry for several reasons. For one thing, China imports most of its chips from foreign suppliers, creating an enormous trade gap. China has a sizeable IC industry, but it isn’t large enough to close the gap. In response, the nation is pouring billions of dollars into its IC sector with plans to manufacture more of its own chips. Simply put, it wants to become less dependent on foreign suppliers.

China recently accelerated those efforts, especially when the U.S. launched a multi-prong trade war with the nation. In just one example, the U.S. has made it more difficult for Huawei to obtain U.S. chips and software. And recently, the U.S. blocked ASML from shipping an EUV scanner to SMIC, China’s largest foundry vendor. China sees these and other actions as a way to hamper its growth, prompting it to speed up the development of its own technologies.

Meanwhile, the U.S. says its trade-related actions are justified, claiming that China is engaged in unfair trade practices and has failed to protect U.S. intellectual-property. China dismisses those claims. Nonetheless, the industry needs to keep an eye on the trade issues as well as China’s progress in semiconductors. They include:


SMIC is shipping 14nm finFETs, with a 7nm-like process in R&D.
Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC) recently entered the 3D NAND market with a 64-layer device. A 128-layer technology is in R&D.
ChangXin Memory Technology (CXMT) is shipping its first product, a 19nm DRAM line.
China is expanding into compound semis, including gallium nitride (GaN) and silicon carbide (SiC).
China’s OSATs are developing more advanced packages.
This all sounds impressive, but China is still trailing. “China is spending like crazy. China’s strategy is to be a player in semiconductor manufacturing. It comes from wanting to have a bigger share of its domestic manufacturing capabilities, as well as for security considerations,” said Risto Puhakka, president of VLSI Research. “But China’s share in memory is small. On the logic side, they are behind TSMC. China is far from being self-sufficient from any reasonable aspect.”

Those aren’t the only issues. “There are still many challenges for China, including the need for more talent and IP in semiconductor manufacturing, and the need to further narrow the gap in the leading process technologies,” said Leo Pang, chief product officer at D2S. “The top challenge is the tension between the U.S. and Chinese governments, which is causing uncertainty in the supply of manufacturing equipment and EDA software.”

*China’s strategy*
China has been involved in the IC industry for decades. In the 1980s, it had several state-run chipmakers with outdated technology. So at the time, China introduced several initiatives to modernize its IC industry. With help from foreign concerns, the country launched several chip ventures in the 1980s and 1990s.

Still, China found itself behind the West in semiconductor technology for several reasons. At the time, the West implemented strict export controls on China. Equipment vendors were prohibited from shipping the most advanced tools to China.

Then in 2000, China launched two new and modern domestic foundry vendors — Grace and SMIC. By then the export controls were relaxed in China. Equipment vendors simply required a license to ship tools to China.

Around that time, China became a large manufacturing base with low labor rates. Demand for chips skyrocketed. Over time, the nation became the world’s largest market for chips.

Starting in the late 2000s, multinational chipmakers began building fabs in China to gain access to the market. Intel, Samsung and SK Hynix built memory fabs in China. TSMC and UMC built foundry fabs there.

By 2014, China consumed $77 billion worth of chips, according to IC Insights, but it imported most of them. Plus, China only manufactured 15.1% of those chips, according to IC Insights. The rest were manufactured outside of China.

In response, and armed with billions of dollars in funding, the Chinese government unveiled a new plan in 2014. The goal was to accelerate China’s efforts in 14nm finFETs, memory and packaging.

Then, in 2015, China launched another initiative, dubbed “Made in China 2025.” The goal is to increase the domestic content of components in 10 areas — IT, robotics, aerospace, shipping, railways, electric vehicles, power equipment, materials, medicine and machinery. In addition, China hopes to become more self-sufficient in ICs and wants to increase its domestic production to 70% by 2025, according to IC Insights.

In 2019, China consumed $125 billion worth of chips, according to IC Insights, but it still imports most of them. China only manufactured 15.7% of those chips, so it’s unlikely the country will reach its production targets by 2025.




*Fig. 1: China’s IC market vs. production trends Source: IC Insights*

China faces other challenges, as well, particularly a shortage of technical talent. “China is still seeking more talent in semiconductor manufacturing,” D2S’ Pang observed. “That is mainly because China is building a dozen new fabs. It has already recruited thousands, if not tens of thousands, of experienced semiconductor engineers from fabs in Taiwan, Korea, Japan and even the U.S. by paying them with very attractive compensation packages.”

On the bright side, China made a quick recovery from the Covid-19 pandemic earlier this year. In the first half of 2020, chip and equipment demand were strong in China and elsewhere. “200mm capacity has continued to be running full with a wide range of end applications. In the 300mm area, this has been a similar situation over this past year,” said Walter Ng, vice president of business development at UMC.

Others see similar trends. “China semiconductor test and packaging markets have been resilient throughout the Covid-19 period,” said Amy Leong, senior vice president at FormFactor. “The demand remains solid, fueled by the combination of the momentum built over the last few years from the ‘Made in China 2025’ initiative, and the recent ‘panic build/buy’ amid China-U.S. tensions. With this said, we are seeing an increasing level of demand uncertainties in China as the fear of a global economic recession mounts.”

The mood is also tense. Starting in 2018, the U.S. launched a trade war with China, slapping tariffs on Chinese-made goods. China has retaliated.

The trade war is escalating. Last year, the U.S. added Huawei and its internal chip unit, HiSilicon, to the “entity list,” saying the companies pose as a security risk. To do business with Huawei, a U.S. company must obtain a license from the U.S. government. Many U.S. vendors have been denied, which impacts their bottom lines.

Then, earlier this year, the U.S. expanded the definition of a “military end user” in China. This is designed to prevent China’s military from obtaining any U.S. technology.

In May, the U.S. moved to stem the flow of chips to Huawei from overseas fabs. “Going forward, an overseas fab must halt sales to Huawei if it meets the following three conditions: A) fab uses U.S. equipment or software to make chips; B) the chip is designed by Huawei; and C) the chipmaker has knowledge the item produced is destined for Huawei,” said Paul Gallant, an analyst with Cowen. “(This requires) foreign chipmakers using U.S. equipment to get a license before selling chips to Huawei. But the language of the new rule may not actually ban such sales. On the upside, the new rule only covers chips actually designed by HiSilicon, not all chips made by overseas fabs being sold to Huawei.”

At some point, TSMC may halt new orders to Huawei. It’s unclear how this will all play out. The rules are fuzzy and could change overnight.

*Foundry, EUV efforts*
Even before the trade war, China was in the midst of a major fab expansion program. In 2017 and 2018, China had 18 fabs under construction, according to SEMI’s “World Fab Forecast Report.” Eventually, these fabs were built.

China currently has 3 fabs under construction, according to SEMI. “Two of those fabs are for foundry. One is 8-inch and another is 12-inch. There is another one for memory (12-inch). Still on the drawing board are 7 more,” said Christian Dieseldorff, an analyst at SEMI.

The foundry industry makes up a large percentage of China’s fab capacity. China’s foundry industry is split into two categories—domestic and multinational vendors.

TSMC and UMC are among the multinationals. TSMC operates a 200mm fab in Shanghai. In 2018, TSMC began shipping 16nm finFETs in another fab in Nanjing.

UMC is manufacturing chips in a 200mm fab in Suzhou. UMC also has a new 300mm foundry venture in Xiamen, which is shipping 40nm and 28nm.

Meanwhile, China’s domestic foundry vendors, such as ASMC, CS Micro and the Huahong Group, all focus on mature processes. On the leading edge, startup HSMC is developing 14nm and 7nm in R&D.

SMIC, China’s most advanced foundry company, is the world’s fifth largest foundry vendor, behind TSMC, Samsung, GlobalFoundries and UMC, according to TrendForce.

Up until last year, SMIC’s most advanced process was a 28nm planar technology. In comparison, TSMC introduced 28nm a decade ago. Today, TSMC is ramping up 5nm with 3nm in R&D.

This is a sore spot for the Chinese government. Because China is behind, Chinese OEMs must obtain their most advanced chips from foreign suppliers.

On the other hand, there isn’t a gap for mature processes in China. “The technology node gap is not an issue for most fabs, since the majority of chips used in IoT and automotive applications do not require leading-edge nodes,” D2S’ Pang said.

Nonetheless, SMIC is trying to develop advanced processes. In 2015, SMIC, Huawei, Imec and Qualcomm formed a joint R&D chip technology venture in China with plans to develop a 14nm finFET process.

This is a big step. “Moving to finFETs at 14nm is not easy. Everybody struggled with it,” VLSI Research’s Puhakka said. “So did SMIC. It’s difficult what they are trying to do.”

Still, that move is essential to continue scaling. At 20nm, traditional planar transistors run out of steam. This is why in 2011 Intel moved to finFET transistors at 22nm. FinFETs are faster with lower power than planar transistors, but they are also harder and more expensive to manufacture.

Later, GlobalFoundries, Samsung, TSMC and UMC moved to finFETs at 16nm/14nm. (Intel’s 22nm process is roughly equivalent to 16nm/14nm from the foundries.)

Finally, after years of R&D, SMIC in 2019 reached a milestone by shipping China’s first 14nm finFETs. Today, 14nm represents a tiny percentage of SMIC’s sales. “Our customers’ feedback on 14nm is positive. Our 14nm is covering both communications and automotive sectors with applications including low-end application processors, baseband and consumer-related products,” said Zhao Haijun and Liang Mong Song, SMIC’s co-CEOs, in a conference call.

Still, SMIC is late to the party. For example, the application processor is the most advanced chip in a smartphone. Today’s smartphones incorporate application processors based on 7nm. Most other chips in smartphones, such as image sensors and RF, are based on mature nodes.

And 14nm isn’t cost-competitive for the most advanced application processors. “SMIC is starting to do 14nm. But if you look at smartphones, the designs are at 7nm,” said Handel Jones, chief executive of IBS. “If you look at the transistor costs at 7nm, a billion transistors cost from $2.67 to $2.68. A billion transistors at 14nm cost about $3.88. So you have a big cost difference.”

14nm is viable in other markets, though. “14nm technology can be used for low-end 4G and 5G smartphones, but not for mainstream or high-end smartphones. 14nm can be used for 5G infrastructure applications with the appropriate processor and system architectures,” Jones said.

Now, with funding from the government, SMIC is developing 12nm finFETs and what it calls “N+1.” 12nm is a scaled down version of 14nm. Slated by year’s end, N+1 is billed as a 7nm technology.

N+1 isn’t quite what it seems. “SMIC’s N+1 is equivalent to Samsung’s 8nm, which is slightly better than TSMC’s 10nm,” said Samuel Wang, an analyst at Gartner. “SMIC’s N+1 is unlikely for this year. 12nm may become production ready by the end of 2020.”

Once again, SMIC may miss the market window. By the time it ships 8nm in 2021, smartphone OEMs will move to 5nm for the application processor.

That’s not the only issue. SMIC could manufacture 8nm or 7nm using existing fab equipment. Beyond that, the current lithography equipment runs out of steam. So beyond 7nm, chipmakers require EUV, a next-generation lithography technology.

However, the U.S. recently blocked ASML from shipping its EUV scanners to SMIC. If SMIC can’t obtain EUV, the company is stuck at 8nm/7nm. “The U.S. blocked the EUV sale to SMIC (last year) under the Wassenaar agreement. I can’t envision a EUV shipment to China in the foreseeable future. But with 14nm just over 1% of SMIC’s sales, they don’t need EUV technology for a few years,” said Krish Sankar, an analyst at Cowen and Co.

At some point, though, China wants to go beyond 7nm. This is why China is working on its own EUV technology. China hasn’t developed a full-blown EUV scanner—it may never develop one. But work is underway in the arena. The EUV subsystems are being developed at several research institutes. For example, the Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) last year described the development of EUV driven by a kilowatt laser. In 2020, researchers from the Institute of Microelectronics of the CAS published a paper on “EUV multilayer defect characterization via cycle-consistent learning.”

“There is a lot of research being done around different components of EUV,” VLSI Research’s Puhakka said. “I don’t think they have advanced to have a manufacturable EUV tool. Developing its own EUV will be a long process. I won’t say never, but it’s a long and hard road.”

Others agreed. “I assume that we see only part of what China is doing. It’s like an iceberg, most is hidden from view. Their academicians publish papers on EUV technology, but the work that I have seen has been mostly theoretical. I assume that there is some underlying hardware,” said Harry Levinson, principal at HJL Lithography.

*Memory, non-memory efforts*
China, meanwhile, has a huge trade gap in memory, namely DRAM and NAND flash. DRAM is used for main memory in systems, while NAND is used for storage.

China imports most of its memory. Intel, Samsung and SK Hynix operate memory fabs in China, which produce chips for both the domestic and international markets.

To reduce its dependence here, China is developing its domestic memory industry. In 2016, YMTC emerged with plans to enter the 3D NAND business. And CXMT is currently ramping up China’s first home-grown DRAMs.

Both are competitive markets, especially NAND. 3D NAND is the successor to planar NAND flash memory. Unlike planar NAND, which is a 2D structure, 3D NAND resembles a vertical skyscraper in which horizontal layers of memory cells are stacked and then connected using tiny vertical channels.

3D NAND is quantified by the number of layers stacked in a device. As more layers are added, the bit density increases in systems. But the manufacturing challenges escalate as you add more layers.

“There are two big challenges in scaling 3D NAND,” said Rick Gottscho, executive vice president and CTO at Lam Research. “One is the stress in the films that builds up as you deposit more and more layers, which can warp the wafer and distort the patterns. Then, when you go double deck or triple deck, alignment becomes a bigger challenge.”

Meanwhile, YMTC appears to have overcome some of those challenges. Last year, YMTC shipped its first product–a 64-layer 3D NAND device. Now, YMTC is sampling a 128-layer 3D technology.

The company is behind. In comparison, multinational vendors are shipping 92-/96-layer 3D NAND devices. They are also ramping up 112-/128-layer products.

Still, YMTC could become a factor, at least in China. YMTC’s chips are being incorporated in USB cards and SSDs from China-based companies. If Chinese OEMs adopt YMTC’s technology, “it could become a disruptive situation in NAND market share,” said Jeongdong Choe, an analyst with TechInsights.

To be sure, though, China has a long way to go in memory before it becomes a major competitor. “IC Insights remains extremely skeptical whether the country can develop a large competitive indigenous memory industry even over the next 10 years that comes anywhere close to meeting its memory IC needs,” said Bill McClean, president of IC Insights.

The same is true for analog, logic, mixed-signal and RF. “It will take decades for Chinese companies to become competitive in the non-memory IC product segments,” McClean said.

Meanwhile, several China-based GaN and SiC vendors have emerged in China. They appear to be foundry vendors and materials suppliers, but clearly, China is behind in the arena. GaN is used for power semis and RF, while SiC is targeted for power devices.

“The Chinese market represents a significant opportunity in the global power electronics industry, mainly in the automotive and consumer segments,” said Ahmed Ben Slimane, technology and market analyst at Yole Développement. “Driven by the electric-vehicle/hybrid-electric vehicle applications, SiC devices started to be adopted by leading Chinese car makers, such as BYD in its Han EV model. In the power GaN industry, the Chinese smartphone OEMs, such as Xiaomi, Huawei, Oppo and Vivo have opted for GaN in fast charger technology. Driven by strong system makers in China, Chinese wafer and device players are certainly well-positioned in terms of cost-competitiveness and increasing quality given the current context of the U.S.-China conflict.”

This in turn is fueling the development of the ecosystem. “Following the emergence of wideband-gap semiconductors in the power electronics market, China is indeed pushing for innovative technologies and it has started building up its domestic value chain,” said Ezgi Dogmus, technology and market analyst at Yole Développement. “In the Chinese power SiC ecosystem, we see various players getting involved at wafer, epiwafer and device level. This includes players such as Tankeblue and SICC in wafers, Epiworld and TYSiC in epiwafer and Sanan IC in the foundry businesses. Regarding the power GaN market, starting from 2019, we have witnessed entry of competitive GaN device manufacturers such as Innoscience and various system integrators in the domain of fast chargers.”

*Packaging plans*
China also has big plans in packaging. JCET is China’s largest packaging house. It has several other OSATs as well.

“China’s OSAT technology is quite current to the mainstream industry capability, perceived as a much narrower technology gap compared to front-end wafer fabrication technology. They are capable of supporting nearly all popular package types,” FormFactor’s Leong said. “The emerging 2.5D/3D heterogeneous integration technology is still under development in China, noticeably behind the industry leaders like TSMC, Intel and Samsung.”

Potentially, though, advanced packaging is where China could close the gap. This is not just in packaging, but in semiconductor technology.

Today, for advanced designs, the industry typically develops an ASIC using chip scaling. This is where you shrink different functions at each node and pack them onto a monolithic die. But this approach is becoming more expensive at each node.

The industry is looking for new approaches. Another way to develop a system-level design is to assemble complex dies in an advanced package. “As Moore’s Law slows down, heterogeneous integration with advanced packaging technology represents a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for China to catch up in semiconductors,” Leong said.

https://semiengineering.com/china-speeds-up-advanced-chip-development/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

the difference between "have" and "not have" is much bigger than the difference between "trailing edge" and "leading edge".

going from 0% market share to 15% market share within 20 years is a much, much bigger deal than going from 15% to 40% in the next 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

November 2019

The number of TOP500 installations in China continues to rise and now sits at 227, up from 219 six months ago. Meanwhile, the share of US-based system remains near its all-time low at 118.
https://www.top500.org/news/china-e...mputers-us-holds-on-to-performance-advantage/

June 2020

China continues to dominate the TOP500 with regard to system count, claiming 226 supercomputers on the list. The US is number two with 114 systems;
https://www.top500.org/news/japan-captures-top500-crown-arm-powered-supercomputer/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278553990876168193

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321285560099467264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321099634257862657

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

New Top500 list,

*TOP500 Expands Exaflops Capacity Amidst Low Turnover*

FRANKFUR, Germany; BERKELEY, Calif.; and KNOXVILLE, Tenn.—The 56th edition of the TOP500 saw the Japanese Fugaku supercomputer solidify its number one status in a list that reflects a flattening performance growth curve. Although two new systems managed to make it into the top 10, the full list recorded the smallest number of new entries since the project began in 1993.

....




__





TOP500 Expands Exaflops Capacity Amidst Low Turnover | TOP500







www.top500.org





HPCwire also has an article on the new Top500 list,








Top500: Fugaku Keeps Crown, Nvidia's Selene Climbs to #5


With the publication of the 56th Top500 list today from SC20’s virtual proceedings, Japan’s Fugaku supercomputer – now fully deployed – notches another win, while Nvidia’s in-house HPC-AI machine Selene, […]




www.hpcwire.com





The following excerpt from the above regarding China supercomputer may be of interest ,


> As was the case six months ago, only two machines have crossed the 100 Linpack petaflops horizon (Fugaku and Summit). Four if you count the two (Sugon) Chinese systems that were nearly benchmarked over the last couple of years ago but not officially placed on the list (sources reported one system measured ~200 petaflops and a second reached over 300 petaflops). China has curtailed its supercomputing PR push in response to tech war tensions with the U.S. that came to a head 18-months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*2020 ACM Gordon Bell Prize Awarded to Team for Machine Learning Method that Achieves Record Molecular Dynamics Simulation*
*New Tool Simulates Interactions of 100 Million Atoms*

*New York, NY, November 19, 2020* – ACM, the Association for Computing Machinery, named a nine-member team, drawn from Chinese and American institutions, recipients of the 2020 ACM Gordon Bell Prize for their project, “Pushing the limit of molecular dynamics with _ab initio_ accuracy to 100 million atoms with machine learning.”

Winning team members include Weile Jia, University of California, Berkeley; Han Wang, Institute of Applied Physics and Computational Mathematics (Beijing, China); Mohan Chen, Peking University; Denghui Lu, Peking University; Jiduan Liu, Peking University; Lin Lin, University of California, Berkeley and Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory; Roberto Car, Princeton University; Weinan E, Princeton University; and Linfeng Zhang, Princeton University.

....








ACM Names Recipients of 2020 Gordon Bell Prize


9-member research team from Chinese & American institutions recognized for machine learning advances




www.acm.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sinait

JSCh said:


> *2020 ACM Gordon Bell Prize Awarded to Team for Machine Learning Method that Achieves Record Molecular Dynamics Simulation*
> *New Tool Simulates Interactions of 100 Million Atoms*
> 
> *New York, NY, November 19, 2020* – ACM, the Association for Computing Machinery, named a nine-member team, drawn from Chinese and American institutions, recipients of the 2020 ACM Gordon Bell Prize for their project, “Pushing the limit of molecular dynamics with _ab initio_ accuracy to 100 million atoms with machine learning.”
> 
> Winning team members include Weile Jia, University of California, Berkeley; Han Wang, Institute of Applied Physics and Computational Mathematics (Beijing, China); Mohan Chen, Peking University; Denghui Lu, Peking University; Jiduan Liu, Peking University; Lin Lin, University of California, Berkeley and Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory; Roberto Car, Princeton University; Weinan E, Princeton University; and Linfeng Zhang, Princeton University.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACM Names Recipients of 2020 Gordon Bell Prize
> 
> 
> 9-member research team from Chinese & American institutions recognized for machine learning advances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.acm.org


Surprisingly *NO* member from *IT SUPA POWA INDIA*.
Only *1* non ethnic Chinese in this award winning team.

No wonder Trump so FRIGHTENED of the Chinese.
.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347820184078225408
Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's #Henan Province initiated 13 #supercomputer projects with 43.10m worth of support of capital from the govt, as Henan is on the way to build a national supercomputer center in Zhengzhou city. The projects cover areas like the digital economy, AI and precise medicine.




4:19 PM · Jan 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359604278462152706





*1. Introduction*​​Currently, the computation capability of No.1 supercomputer in TOP500 list 1) reaches hundreds of Petaflops. It is expected that the first exascale supercomputer will be debuted in around 2021, which will open the exascale era for high performance computing (HPC). However, because of the slowdown of both Moore's law [1] and Dennard Scaling law [2], the improvements of system performance and efficiency are becoming increasingly difficult, bringing unprecedented challenges on architecture design for exascale supercomputer [3-12]. As one of the leading teams of supercomputer research and development in China, Sunway has solid foundations on both theoretical research and engineering practice on the supercomputer design, which has been proven by the successful implementations of Sunway BlueLight [13,14], Sunway TaihuLight [15-19] and Sunway exascale prototype. The successful developments of Sunway supercomputers demonstrate that the comprehensive co-design for system architecture, including the processor, interconnect network, assembly structure, power supply, cooling system, system software, parallel algorithm and application support, is crucial to achieve optimal system performance and efficiency.​​....​


https://engine.scichina.com/publisher/scp/journal/SCIS/64/4/10.1007/s11432-020-3104-7?slug=fulltext

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

We were supposed to nominate the fastest 300 petaflop com last year but to prevent antagonising US and tone down the Chinese tech challenge threat, we had to hide our capability. How long can we keep doing this?


----------



## Beidou2020

Han Patriot said:


> We were supposed to nominate the fastest 300 petaflop com last year but to prevent antagonising US and tone down the Chinese tech challenge threat, we had to hide our capability. How long can we keep doing this?



It is absurd to appease these genocidal white supremacists. Appeasement never works with these racists. It’s a weak move and one that must be reversed.


----------



## Dungeness

sinait said:


> Surprisingly *NO* member from *IT SUPA POWA INDIA*.
> Only *1* non ethnic Chinese in this award winning team.
> 
> No wonder Trump so FRIGHTENED of the Chinese.
> .




Chinese: How come Indians are missing all these IT competitions? 
Indian: Our best are busy preparing exam for IITs. It's more difficult than Harvard. 
Chinese: What do they do after graduate from IITs?
Indian: The best among them will try to get a H1b visa.
Chinese: What they are going to do once they get a job in the US?
Indian：Bring in Indian wife, have a kid.
Chinese: And then what?
Indian: Raise kid to get a "Spelling Bee" title!

Chinese: What about IT? 
Indian: What IT?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> November 2019
> 
> The number of TOP500 installations in China continues to rise and now sits at 227, up from 219 six months ago. Meanwhile, the share of US-based system remains near its all-time low at 118.
> https://www.top500.org/news/china-e...mputers-us-holds-on-to-performance-advantage/
> 
> June 2020
> 
> China continues to dominate the TOP500 with regard to system count, claiming 226 supercomputers on the list. The US is number two with 114 systems;
> https://www.top500.org/news/japan-captures-top500-crown-arm-powered-supercomputer/



Nov. 16, 2020

China continues to lead in system share with 212 machines on the list, handily beating out the US at with 113 systems and Japan with 34.




__





TOP500 Expands Exaflops Capacity Amidst Low Turnover | TOP500







www.top500.org

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

j20blackdragon said:


> Nov. 16, 2020
> 
> China continues to lead in system share with 212 machines on the list, handily beating out the US at with 113 systems and Japan with 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP500 Expands Exaflops Capacity Amidst Low Turnover | TOP500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.top500.org



"China continues to lead in system share with 212 machines on the list, handily beating out the US at with 113 systems and Japan with 34. However, despite the smaller number of systems, the US continues to lead the list in aggregate performance with 668.7 petaflops to China’s 564.0 petaflops. Thanks mainly to the number one Fugaku system, Japan’s aggregate performance of 593.7 petaflops edges out that of China."


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359604278462152706
> View attachment 715339
> 
> 
> *1. Introduction*​​Currently, the computation capability of No.1 supercomputer in TOP500 list 1) reaches hundreds of Petaflops. It is expected that the first exascale supercomputer will be debuted in around 2021, which will open the exascale era for high performance computing (HPC). However, because of the slowdown of both Moore's law [1] and Dennard Scaling law [2], the improvements of system performance and efficiency are becoming increasingly difficult, bringing unprecedented challenges on architecture design for exascale supercomputer [3-12]. As one of the leading teams of supercomputer research and development in China, Sunway has solid foundations on both theoretical research and engineering practice on the supercomputer design, which has been proven by the successful implementations of Sunway BlueLight [13,14], Sunway TaihuLight [15-19] and Sunway exascale prototype. The successful developments of Sunway supercomputers demonstrate that the comprehensive co-design for system architecture, including the processor, interconnect network, assembly structure, power supply, cooling system, system software, parallel algorithm and application support, is crucial to achieve optimal system performance and efficiency.​​....​
> 
> 
> https://engine.scichina.com/publisher/scp/journal/SCIS/64/4/10.1007/s11432-020-3104-7?slug=fulltext











The Nitty Gritty Of The Sunway Exascale System Network And Storage


We took a look recently at the compute engines at the heart of the future – and as yet unnanmed – Sunway exascale system that will be installed at the




www.nextplatform.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Dungeness said:


> Chinese: How come Indians are missing all these IT competitions?
> Indian: Our best are busy preparing exam for IITs. It's more difficult than Harvard.
> Chinese: What do they do after graduate from IITs?
> Indian: The best among them will try to get a H1b visa.
> Chinese: What they are going to do once they get a job in the US?
> Indian：Bring in Indian wife, have a kid.
> Chinese: And then what?
> Indian: Raise kid to get a "Spelling Bee" title!
> 
> Chinese: What about IT?
> Indian: What IT?


To be fair, I met a couple of IIT graduates and they were quite intelligent.


----------



## sinait

S10 said:


> To be fair, I met a couple of IIT graduates and they were quite intelligent.


Very intelligent as in TALKING or coming up with solutions solving real world problems and producing world beating applications like Tik Tok, WeChat, UC Browser and etc.

For heavens sake despite India being the world largest producer of vaccines have yet to come up with a usable Covid-19 vaccine.









80% of Indian engineers not fit for jobs, says survey


The new Annual Employability Survey 2019 report by Aspiring Minds reveals that 80% of Indian engineers are not fit for any job in the knowledge economy and only 2.5% of them possess tech skills in Artificial Intelligence (AI) that industry requires.




www.businesstoday.in




*80% of Indian engineers not fit for jobs, says survey*
March 25, 2019
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

Went to page 1 and started reading how things were back then in 2016. Stopped reading when Indians started pouring into the thread talking about India beating China by with a 132 Exa flop by 2020 🙄 Some things never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China’s Exascale Prototype Supercomputer Tests AI Workloads


We are starting to see more exascale and large supercomputing sites benchmark and project on deep learning capabilities of systems designed for HPC




www.nextplatform.com












Performance evaluation of convolutional neural network on Tianhe-3 prototype - The Journal of Supercomputing


Exascale supercomputers will greatly support the expanding computational resource demand of convolutional neural networks (CNNs). At present, the prototype cluster of Tianhe-3 supercomputer, which is based on the Chinese-made many-core processors, the Phytium-2000+ (FTP) and Matrix-2000+ (MTP)...




link.springer.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Well. It is an open secret China has in fact build the world fastest Supercomputer which is based on Quantum Supercomputation based on multiple photons entanglement for quite some time now. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420700641286971392Tsinghua University @Tsinghua_Uni

MadFS has done it again! The supercomputer burst buffer file system MadFS, developed by Department of Computer Science and Technology, broke its own record by scoring 36,850.37 points in the latest #IO500, five times higher than last year’s world record!




7:00 PM · Jul 29, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441161342153494533


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453087898371231750








China Has Already Reached Exascale – On Two Separate Systems


More analysis "Why Did China Keep Its Exascale Supercomputers Quiet?" Native CPU and accelerator architectures that have been in play on China's previous




www.nextplatform.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## serenity

China has stopped competing in supercomputer reporting for over 2 years now just like US. The politics was creating so much negative fuss that Japan's computer took Top500's top spot. At least two Chinese exascale supercomputers are many times better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Fun to read a 6-year-old thread from the start. Missing all those Indian members who insisted India would have a 132.8 exaflops supercomputer by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

Dungeness said:


> Fun to read a 6-year-old thread from the start. Missing all those Indian members who insisted India would have a 132.8 exaflops supercomputer by 2020.


you can quote them and tell them it is the time to deliver their promise. 

This is the biggest fun from PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

HariPrasad said:


> Congrats to china. Enjoy this for couple of years. India's 132 Exa flop super computer is coming up. More than 132 times faster than anything world will have at that time.


Hi sir, where is your claimed 132 Exaflop SUPA computer from India?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dungeness

GS Zhou said:


> you can quote them and tell them it is the time to deliver their promise.
> 
> This is the biggest fun from PDF.



You can't take them seriously. It's a people that is so incompetent, yet so confident, for some mysterious reasons. Sometimes, you would wonder if some political terms such as "freedom and democracy" actually make people insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

What CPUs are used in Chinese supercomputers?


----------



## bobsm

K_Bin_W said:


> What CPUs are used in Chinese supercomputers?




Both systems use native CPU and accelerator architectures 

From the article below:
*It seems that China already has two exascale supercomputers at once – no one else has such systems, not even the United States.*









It seems that China already has two exascale supercomputers at once - no one else has such systems, not even the United States.


What many have expected and feared seems to have happened. Edition The Next Platform received from a trusted source the first confirmation of rumors circulating for months that China had successfully overcome the exascale barrier. And he did it back in the spring of this year and on two...




www.aroged.com





One is: 

"The successor to TaihuLight, codenamed Oceanlite, is based on a new generation of Sunway chips (ShenWei) and has a minimum of 42 million cores and a peak performance of 1.3 Eflops in HPL. "

The other one: 

Phytium, developed by Tianjin Phytium Technology.

" Phytium is responsible for their development, whose growth at one time was helped by the ban on the supply of Intel Xeon for Chinese supercomputers. The company has its own 7-nm Arm processors FeiTeng and Matrix Series DSPs. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 新冠药物筛选效率提升200倍 中国新一代天河超算入围戈登贝尔奖评选
> 
> 2021-11-05 22:07:49 出处：快科技 作者：宪瑞 编辑：宪瑞 人气： 4390 次 评论(4)
> 
> 11月5日晚，据央视报道，在天河新一代超级计算机上完成的“基于自由能微扰-绝对结合自由能方法的大规模新冠药物虚拟筛选”工作成功入围2021年度的戈登贝尔新冠特别奖，这是我国首次入围该特别奖奖项。
> 
> 该成果由中国科学院上海药物所陈凯先院士、北京航空航天大学钱德沛教授和荷兰阿姆斯特丹大学Hans Westerhoff教授提名推荐。
> 
> 通过利用天河新一代超级计算机的超大规模算力，使用国际领先的药物-靶标结合精准评价计算方法，实现了新冠应急药物（有效降低致死率和重症率）的快速筛选和发现。
> 
> 团队以新冠病毒的M-Pro和TMPRSS2等重要靶点为研究对象，对来源于美国FDA（食药监局）批准上市及成熟商业库的近180万种小分子与靶点的复合物进行计算评价，在一周内完成了50余万个复杂分子动力学模拟任务，并筛选出98个化合物，其中50个化合物在生物活性测试中表现出较高活性，命中率达到51%，是当前国际最高水平。
> 
> 计算筛选得到的双嘧达莫药物已完成100多例的临床试验，其结果表明：双嘧达莫干预三周后，*新冠重型患者临床症状明显改善，达到87.5%的出院率，明显优于对照组40%出院率，无死亡案例*，无转成危重型案例，该药能提高治愈率并降低病亡率。
> 
> 该药与阿比多尔合用后，新冠普通型患者的出院率为100%，平均出院时间为7天，比阿比多尔单用提前了4天，显示出良好的治疗效果。
> 
> *根据实际测算，在天河新一代超级计算机的支撑下，基于自由能微扰-绝对结合自由能方法的药物筛选效能提升了200倍。*
> 
> 该项成果对于实现针对突发疫情的快速药物响应，具有极为重要的现实意义。
> 
> 同时，基于天河新一代超级计算平台，天津超算中心还联合了天津中医药大学张伯礼院士团队开展治疗新冠的中药有效成分筛选工作，开展中药现代化研究。
> 
> 戈登贝尔奖是国际上高性能计算应用领域的最高学术奖项，被称为“超算领域的诺贝尔奖”，由ACM每年评选和颁发，具有较大的国际影响力。
> 
> 由于新冠疫情的暴发，ACM于2020年首次设立了戈登贝尔奖新冠特别奖（ACM Gordon Bell Special Prize for HPC-Based COVID-19 Research），以表彰在“超算抗疫”方面取得的杰出研究成果。
> 
> 其评价的主要标准为：通过高性能计算的应用和创新，对理解疾病本质、控制疾病传播或发现有效治疗手段作出重要贡献。
> 
> *2020年该奖项有6项成果入围，全部被美国包揽。*


*Machine translation:
Coronavirus drug screening efficiency increased by 200 times China's new generation of Tianhe supercomputers shortlisted for the Gordon Bell Prize*

2021-11-05 22:07:49 From: Fast Technology Author: Xianrui Editor: Xianrui Popularity: 4390 times Comments(4)

On the evening of November 5, CCTV reported that the work of "Virtual Screening of Large-Scale Coronavirus Drugs Based on Free Energy Perturbation-Absolute Binding Free Energy Method" completed on the Tianhe New Generation Supercomputer was successfully shortlisted for the Gordon Bell coronavirus Special Award in 2021, which is the first time that China is shortlisted for this special award.

The work was nominated by Academician Kaixian Chen from the Shanghai Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Professor Depei Qian from Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, and Professor Hans Westerhoff from the University of Amsterdam, the Netherlands.

The rapid screening and discovery of coronavirus emergency drugs (effective in reducing lethality and severe disease rates) was achieved by using the ultra-large scale computing power of the Tianhe next-generation supercomputer and using an internationally leading computational method for combined drug-target precision evaluation.

The team used important targets such as M-Pro and TMPRSS2 of coronavirus as research targets, and computationally evaluated nearly 1.8 million small molecule-target complexes from FDA-approved and mature commercial libraries, and completed more than 500,000 complex molecular dynamics simulation tasks within one week, and screened 98 compounds, among which 50 compounds showed high activity in biological activity tests with a hit rate of 51%, which is the highest level in the world today.

The results of the clinical trials of more than 100 cases of the computationally screened dipyridamole drug have been completed, which showed that after three weeks of dipyridamole intervention, the clinical symptoms of the coronavirus patients improved significantly, reaching a discharge rate of 87.5%, significantly better than the 40% discharge rate of the control group, with no cases of death and no cases of deterioration to critical, and that the drug improved the cure rate and reduced the death rate of the diseased.

After the drug was combined with Abirater, the discharge rate of patients with the coronavirus common type was 100%, and the average discharge time was 7 days, which was 4 days earlier than Abirater alone, showing good treatment effect.

According to the actual measurement, the efficacy of drug screening based on the free-energy perturbation-absolute binding free-energy method was improved by 200 times with the support of the Tianhe next-generation supercomputer.

The results are of great practical importance for achieving rapid drug response to unexpected outbreaks.

Meanwhile, based on the Tianhe new generation supercomputing platform, the Tianjin Supercomputing Center has also joined hands with the team of academician Zhang Boli of Tianjin University of Traditional Chinese Medicine to carry out the screening of active ingredients of traditional Chinese medicine for the treatment of coronavirus and to conduct research on the modernization of traditional Chinese medicine.

The Gordon Bell Award is the highest international academic award in the field of high-performance computing, known as the "Nobel Prize in supercomputing", selected and awarded by the ACM every year, with a large international influence.

The ACM Gordon Bell Special Prize for HPC-Based COVID-19 Research was established for the first time in 2020 due to the outbreak of the coronavirus epidemic to recognize outstanding research results in "supercomputing against the epidemic". The main criteria for evaluation are

The main criterion for the award is that the application of high performance computing and innovation has made a significant contribution to understanding the nature of disease, controlling the spread of disease, or discovering effective treatments.

In 2020, there were six finalists for this award, all of which were from the United States.

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

The Nobel of HPC, 2021 Gordon Prize is out.





Latest Awards News







awards.acm.org





*2021 ACM Gordon Bell Prize Awarded to Team for Achieving Real-Time Simulation of Random Quantum Circuit*

ACM, the Association for Computing Machinery, named a 14-member team, drawn from Chinese institutions, recipients of the 2021 ACM Gordon Bell Prize for their project, Closing the "Quantum Supremacy" Gap: Achieving Real-Time Simulation of a Random Quantum Circuit Using a New Sunway Supercomputer.

The members of the winning team are: Yong (Alexander) Liu, Xin (Lucy) Liu, Fang (Nancy) Li, Yuling Yang, Jiawei Song, Pengpeng Zhao, Zhen Wang, Dajia Peng, and Huarong Chen of Zhejiang Lab, Hangzhou and the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi; Haohuan Fu and Dexun Chen of Tsinghua University, Beijing, and the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi; Wenzhao Wu of the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi; and Heliang Huang and Chu Guo of the Shanghai Research Center for Quantum Sciences.

Quantum supremacy is a term used to denote the point at which a quantum device can solve a problem that no classical computer can solve in a reasonable amount of time. Teams at Google and the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei both claim to have developed devices that have achieved quantum supremacy.

According to the Gordon Bell Prize recipients, determining whether a device has achieved quantum supremacy for a given task (in a specific scenario) begins with sampling the interactions of the different quantum bits (qubits) in a random quantum circuit (RQC). As the number of possible interactions among qubits in a random quantum circuit is staggeringly large, simulating their interactions is a problem well-suited for a high-performance computer. However, the quantum physics behind the entangled qubits requires that the classical binary bits used in a supercomputer store and compute the information with exponentially-increasing complexity.

In their Gordon Bell Prize-winning work, the Chinese researchers introduced a systematic design process that covers the algorithm, parallelization, and architecture required for the simulation. Using a new Sunway Supercomputer, the Chinese team effectively simulated a 10x10x (1+40+1) random quantum circuit (a new milestone for classical simulation of RQC). Their simulation achieved a performance of 1.2 Eflops (one quintillion floating-point operations per second) single-precision, or 4.4 Eflops mixed-precision, using over 41.9 million Sunway cores (processors).

The project far outpaced state-of-the-art approaches to simulating an RQC. For example, the most recent effort, using the Summit supercomputer to simulate a random quantum circuit of the Google Sycamore quantum processor (which has 53 qubits), was estimated to take 10,000 years to perform. By contrast, the Chinese team’s approach employing the Sunway supercomputer takes only 304 seconds for a simulation of similar quantum complexity.

The Chinese team explained that they undertook this challenge because achieving real-time simulation of an RQC using a supercomputer would aid both in the development of quantum devices and in bringing algorithmic and architectural innovations within the traditional supercomputing community.

The ACM Gordon Bell Prize tracks the progress of parallel computing and rewards innovation in applying high performance computing to challenges in science, engineering, and large-scale data analytics. The award was presented today by former ACM President Cherri M. Pancake and Professor Mark Parsons, Chair of the 2021 Gordon Bell Prize Award Committee, during the International Conference for High Performance Computing, Networking, Storage and Analysis (SC21), which was held in St. Louis, Missouri, and virtually for those who could not attend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

2021 Gordon Bell Prize Goes to Exascale-Powered Quantum Supremacy Challenge


Today at the hybrid virtual/in-person SC21 conference, the organizers announced the winners of the 2021 ACM Gordon Bell Prize: a team of Chinese researchers leveraging the new exascale Sunway system to simulate quantum circuits. The Gordon Bell Prize, which comes with an award of $10,000...




www.hpcwire.com





Beside the grand prize above, two other notable Chinese achievement,
*ACM Gordon Bell Prize nominees*
While the quantum simulation research is taking home the prize, the other five nominees represent some of the most intensive research for some of the most pressing research applications in the world. Brief descriptions are included below; follow the links to their respective papers to learn more about each of the teams’ remarkable work.

*Symplectic Structure-Preserving Particle-in-Cell Whole-Volume Simulation of Tokamak Plasmas to 111.3 Trillion Particles and 25.7 Billion Grids*​If you don’t yet know what a tokamak is, just know that they might save the world: tokamaks use magnetism to trap plasma for the production of fusion energy. However, tokamaks are notoriously delicate and unstable, hence the current infeasibility of productive fusion energy. The HPC sector is working to change that: these dozen researchers from China, also using the new Sunway system, simulated the whole-volume confinement toroidal plasmas of a tokamak. These simulations reached up to 111.3 trillion particles and 25.7 billion grids, achieving sustained performance in excess of 201 petaflops double-precision, with the fastest iteration step hitting 298.2. To learn more, read the paper here.​​*Extreme-Scale Ab Initio Quantum Raman Spectra Simulations on the Leadership HPC System in China*​This research, also leveraging the new Sunway exascale system, pushed Raman spectroscopy – a kind of structural fingerprinting – to new limits. “Raman spectroscopy,” these dozen researchers from China explain, “provides chemical and compositional information that can serve as a structural fingerprint for various materials. Therefore, simulations of Raman spectra, including both quantum perturbation analyses and ground-state calculations, are of significant interest.” Full quantum mechanical simulations of Raman spectra for biological materials have proved particularly difficult, and here, the researchers conduct “fast, accurate, massively parallel full ab initio simulations of the Raman spectra of realistic biological systems” up to 3,006 atoms, achieving up to 468.5 petaflops in double-precision and 813.7 petaflops in mixed-half-precision and indicating “the potential for new applications of the QM approach to biological systems.” To learn more, read the paper here.​
Also notable is China finalist for special _Gordon Bell Prize_ for _COVID_-_19 Research_ - 
​*FEP-Based Large-Scale Virtual Screening for Effective Drug Discovery against COVID-19*​​*Description: *As a theoretically rigorous and accurate method, FEP-ABFE (Free Energy Perturbation-Absolute Binding Free Energy) calculations showed great potential in drug discovery, but its practical application was difficult due to high computational cost. To rapidly discover antiviral drugs targeting SARS-CoV-2 Mpro and TMPRSS2, we performed FEP-ABFE-based virtual screening for ∼12,000 protein-ligand binding systems on a new generation of Tianhe supercomputer. A task management tool was specifically developed for automating the whole process involving more than 0.5 million MD tasks. In further experimental validation, 50 out of 98 tested compounds showed significant inhibitory activity towards Mpro, and one representative inhibitor, dipyridamole, showed remarkable outcomes in subsequent clinical trials. This work not only demonstrates the potential of FEP-ABFE in drug discovery, but also provides an excellent starting point for further development of anti-SARS-CoV-2 drugs. Besides, ∼500 TB of data generated in this work will also accelerate the further development of FEP-related methods.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463579895997648902

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China issues 10 application challenges for new generation supercomputer*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-12-10 18:44:42_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 10 (Xinhua) -- China has issued a list of 10 application challenges for its new generation supercomputer, with an aim to build a quintillion-scale supercomputing application ecology, Science and Technology Daily reported on Friday.

The list includes the fusion simulation of a magnetic confinement fusion reactor, fluid mechanics simulation of a full-size aerospace vehicle, dynamic simulation of a digital cell atomic system, as well as refined numerical weather forecasting.

It also covers efficient and high-throughput virtual drug screening, a super-scale artificial intelligence pre-training model, and high-resolution sky survey image processing for Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) observation data.

The application challenges also include global seismic full waveform inversion, whole-brain neuron dynamic simulation, and sub-mesoscale global ocean numerical simulation in full resolution.

The 10 application challenges for the new generation supercomputer, which is capable of processing one quintillion calculations per second, were jointly issued by China's National Supercomputer Center in Tianjin and dozens of other research teams on Wednesday, according to the newspaper.

The center's chief scientist of supercomputer application research and development Meng Xiangfei said with these applications in place in the future, supercomputers will continue to play an important role in driving high-quality development. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

How China Made An Exascale Supercomputer Out Of Old 14 Nanometer Tech


If you need any proof that it doesn’t take the most advanced chip manufacturing processes to create an exascale-class supercomputer, you need look no




www.nextplatform.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> How China Made An Exascale Supercomputer Out Of Old 14 Nanometer Tech
> 
> 
> If you need any proof that it doesn’t take the most advanced chip manufacturing processes to create an exascale-class supercomputer, you need look no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nextplatform.com


China used to be open and publish our advancement annually, until the US got freaked out at us beating them a few times. Now we don't even tell the world when we have an exascale beast. These buggers might ban lenovo. Lolol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Scaling graph traversal to 281 trillion edges with 40 million cores | Proceedings of the 27th ACM SIGPLAN Symposium on Principles and Practice of Parallel Programming





*ABSTRACT*
Graph processing, especially high-performance graph traversal, plays a more and more important role in data analytics. The successor of Sunway TaihuLight, New Sunway, is equipped with nearly 10 PB memory and over 40 million cores, which brings the opportunity to process hundreds of trillions of edges graphs. However, the graph with an unprecedented scale also brings severe performance challenges, including load imbalance, poor locality, and irregular access of graph traversal workload.

To address the scalability problem, we propose a novel 3-level degree-aware 1.5D graph partitioning, which benefits from both delegated 1D and 2D partitioning. By delegating extremely heavy vertices globally and other heavy vertices on columns and rows in the processes mesh, we break the scalability wall of previous partitioning methods. Together with sub-iteration direction optimization, core group -aware core subgraph segmenting, and a new on-chip sorting mechanism using RMA, we achieve 180,792 GTEPS on a graph with 281 trillion edges, using 103,912 processors with over 40 million cores, achieving 1.75X performance and 8X capacity compared to the previous state of the art and conforming to the Graph 500 BFS benchmark[14].


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510218306635980801

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

BaGuaLu | Proceedings of the 27th ACM SIGPLAN Symposium on Principles and Practice of Parallel Programming



*ABSTRACT*
Large-scale pretrained AI models have shown state-of-the-art accuracy in a series of important applications. As the size of pretrained AI models grows dramatically each year in an effort to achieve higher accuracy, training such models requires massive computing and memory capabilities, which accelerates the convergence of AI and HPC. However, there are still gaps in deploying AI applications on HPC systems, which need application and system co-design based on specific hardware features.
To this end, this paper proposes BaGuaLu1, the first work targeting training brain scale models on an entire exascale supercomputer, the _New Generation Sunway Supercomputer._ By combining hardware-specific intra-node optimization and hybrid parallel strategies, BaGuaLu enables decent performance and scalability on unprecedentedly large models. The evaluation shows that BaGuaLu can train 14.5-trillion-parameter models with a performance of over 1 EFLOPS using mixed-precision and has the capability to train 174-trillion-parameter models, which rivals the number of synapses in a human brain.


----------



## JSCh

Establishing a non-hydrostatic global atmospheric modeling system at 3-km horizontal resolution with aerosol feedbacks on the Sunway supercomputer of China - ScienceDirect




Abstract​During the era of global warming and highly urbanized development, extreme and high impact weather as well as air pollution incidents influence everyday life and might even cause the incalculable loss of life and property. Although, with the vast development of atmospheric model, there still exists substantial numerical forecast biases objectively. To predict accurately extreme weather, severe air pollution, and abrupt climate change, the numerical atmospheric model requires not only to simulate meteorology and atmospheric compositions simultaneously involving many sophisticated physical and chemical processes but also at high spatiotemporal resolution. Global integrated atmospheric simulation at spatial resolutions of a few kilometers remains challenging due to its intensive computational and input/output (I/O) requirement. Through multi-dimension-parallelism structuring, aggressive and finer-grained optimizing, manual vectorizing, and parallelized I/O fragmenting, an integrated Atmospheric Model Across Scales (iAMAS) was established on the new Sunway supercomputer platform to significantly increase the computational efficiency and reduce the I/O cost. The global 3-km atmospheric simulation for meteorology with online integrated aerosol feedbacks with iAMAS was scaled to 39,000,000 processor cores and achieved the speed of 0.82 simulation day per hour (SDPH) with routine I/O, which enabled us to perform 5-day global weather forecast at 3-km horizontal resolution with online natural aerosol impacts. The results demonstrate the promising future that the increasing of spatial resolution to a few kilometers with online integrated aerosol feedbacks may significantly improve the global weather forecast.


----------



## JSCh

China Stretches Another AI Framework To Exascale


The nexus of traditional high performance computing and artificial intelligence is a fact, not a theory, and the exascale-class machinery installed in the




www.nextplatform.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

08:41, 05-Jun-2022
Chinese storage system for supercomputers ranks first on global list​CGTN

A Chinese-developed storage system for a supercomputer has come on top of a global list released at the International Supercomputing Conference (ISC) High Performance 2022 in Hamburg, Germany, on Friday.

The Shanhe supercomputing platform, which was developed by the National Supercomputing Center in the eastern Chinese city of Jinan, beat other systems on the IO-500 10 Node Challenge, which aims to compare storage systems of some of the world's fastest supercomputers. Such systems are important in different applications, like running large-scale modeling and simulations, crunching big data and powering AI (artificial intelligence).

The platform scored 3,534.42, according to an article on Chinese website _Science and Technology Daily_, the best result in history.

The storage system of the platform was jointly developed by the National Supercomputing Center in Jinan and Parallel Data Storage Lab of Huazhong University of Science and Technology, the latter having developed the file system of the platform.

The ISC and Supercomputing Conference (SC) are the two top conferences in the field of high performance computing, held in the middle and end of every year respectively. The IO500 is one of the most authoritative world rankings for storage performance in high-performance computing.

The Pengcheng Cloudbrain-II on Atlas 900 in southern China's Shenzhen ranked second on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------

